# Tradisce e non vuole essere lasciata: Ménage a trois ai limiti dell'umano!



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

*Tradisce e non vuole essere lasciata: Ménage a trois ai limiti dell'umano!*

Caro utente, buongiorno!

A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!! 

Ora mi spiego meglio.

Ho provato a cercare qualcosa che sia simile alla mia storia...ma a quanto pare vivo un'esperienza che è fuori dal comune! 
Quellla che voglio raccontarvi è una storia allucinante, infatti.

Dopo 6 anni che stavamo insieme, tra alti e bassi e con difficoltà varie, lei conosce un tipo e comincia una relazione. Ci metto circa un mese per accorgemene e lei confessa quasi subito.
Vi risparmio la descrizione della sofferenza, che credo sia comune a tutti.

Quello che invece è stato meno normale è stata la reazione di lei: 
mi dice che ama solo me e che è stato un errore...
ma che al contempo non vuole rinunciare a viversi la storia con sto questo tizio!
In pratica mi dice che devo aspettare un po' di tempo, dice che non sa quanto, ma che non se la sente di lasciar perdere la storia.
Bene...allora ci siamo lasciati, drete voi...
E invece no!
Dice che vuole che mentre si vive la storia con questo tizio io e lei continuiamo a stare insieme.

Esatto, proprio così.

Ovviamente non mi sta bene la cosa, ma lei piange, si dispera, minaccia il suicidio se la lascio.
E però intanto piange anche se le chiedo di lasciare l'amante.
Disperato, cerco di riconquistarla...

Ma niente. Vuole avere ENTRAMBI allo stesso tempo.

Dopo due mesi di sofferenze atroci, di cui vi risparmio i particolari anche piccanti, le impongo una scelta.
Lei dice di essersi resa conto dell'errore e riesce a lasciarlo.

Ma dopo due settimane....lei ricomincia a sentirlo e vederlo, ma di nascosto!
Lo scopro anche in questo caso quasi subito, ma non provo più a imporle una scelta, tanto so che continuerebbe a vederlo di nascosto.
A questo punto dovrei solo lasciarla, ma non ho il coraggio, lo so che il suo comportamento è allucinante, ma quando la sento disperarsi e dirmi che ama solo me, non ho la forza di restare fermo nelle mie decisioni...
E quindi mi trovo ad essere tradito come se fosse una cosa normale...quotidiana...
So che penserete che sono matto, ma purtroppo non riesco a impormi, finisce sempre col convincermi che lei ha bisogno di entrambi, anche se ama solo me...

Cosa ne pensate?
Grazie in anticipo a tutto coloro che risponderanno!


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Io vorrei sapere i dettagli piccanti tra le sofferenze atroci per esprimermi...


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

tu 6 il suo burattino.   l'altro probabilmente,idem

lei è la vostra pupara.

provate a vivere nello stesso teatro.     invece che su 2 palcoscenici diversi


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu 6 il suo burattino.   l'altro probabilmente,idem
> 
> lei è la vostra pupara.
> 
> provate a vivere nello stesso teatro.     invece che su 2 palcoscenici diversi


Perplé, tu subito lì vai a parare, fammici arrivare!!


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perplé, tu subito lì vai a parare, fammici arrivare!!


sai che io vado per le spicce  

quanto ci scommettiamo che la tipa se li gira sti due semplicemente sbottonandosi un pò?   io voto per una coppa C almeno


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...


Trovo la situazione imbarazzante.

Fino a quando lei ti tradisce e voi continuate a stare insieme il tutto torna. Nel momento in cui lei ti dice chiaramente che vuole viversi la storia con te e con l'amante, anche qua tutto potrebbe tornare. 
Nel momento in cui tu decidi che un "terzo incomodo" non può starci, ti togli la possibilità di cercarti anche tu se lo desideri, "un'amante", conclusione:  non accetti la situazione. Quindi ci sta soltanto la separazione. Separazione che viene coadiuvata dalla meschinità della frase della tua lei " minaccia il suicidio se la lasci". 

Non riesci ad andartene? Male.


----------



## Vipera gentile (31 Gennaio 2015)

No, vabbè... Ma esistete sul serio o sono prove di sceneggiatura per una soap?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No, vabbè... Ma esistete sul serio o sono prove di sceneggiatura per una soap?



A volte ci spero. mannagia va..!


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A questo punto dovrei solo lasciarla, ma non ho il coraggio, lo so che il suo comportamento è allucinante, ma quando la sento disperarsi e dirmi che ama solo me, non ho la forza di restare fermo nelle mie decisioni...
> E quindi mi trovo ad essere tradito come se fosse una cosa normale...quotidiana...
> So che penserete che sono matto, ma purtroppo non riesco a impormi, finisce sempre col convincermi che lei ha bisogno di entrambi, anche se ama solo me...
> 
> ...


ciao e benvenuto.
non c'è moltissimo da dire, più o meno hai già scritto tutto.
non hai il coraggio di lasciarla, non riesci ad importi ecc.
la storia che ha bisogno di entrambi e le minacce di suicidio sono totalmente random, non credo proprio che possa accadere una cosa del genere, è una risposta abbastanza abusata.
mi dispiace che tu sia invischiato in una storia così, ma solo tu puoi uscirne, con un atto di volontà personale.


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No, vabbè... Ma esistete sul serio o sono prove di sceneggiatura per una soap?


si è visto di ben peggio.


----------



## Vipera gentile (31 Gennaio 2015)

Non oso pensare


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sai che io vado per le spicce
> 
> quanto ci scommettiamo che la tipa se li gira sti due semplicemente sbottonandosi un pò?   io voto per una coppa C almeno


Io voglio i dettagli, voglio vedere il misto di sofferenza e godimento fin dove è arrivato...voglio capire se è possibile vivere il menaggio a tre sul serio o il nostro amico è troppo "tradizionale"...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io voglio i dettagli, voglio vedere il misto di sofferenza e godimento fin dove è arrivato...voglio capire se è possibile vivere il menaggio a tre sul serio o il nostro amico è troppo "tradizionale"...


ammazza che sadica


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...


Ciao Irrisoluto!

Io dico che non c'è vero menage a trois se non c'è anche vera ed equilibrata spartizione di oneri ed onori!
Si fa presto a dire che siete un triangolo solo perchè siete in tre, ma chi gode più degli altri è solo la tua lei (ed anche la lei dell'altro se vogliamo essere oltremodo puntigliosi...).
Lei gode di più perchè vi gode entrambi, e questa è una grande ingiustizia antidemocratica (con l'occasione saluto il nostro nuovo presidente della repubblica).
Se è lei che proibisce a te ad al suo amante di avere contatti intimi e baci alla francese ed anche virili strette di mano come a voi piacerebbe, allora voi vi dovete ribellare!
E dovete far sentire la vostra voce in coro perché chi è da solo è debole, invece l'unione fa la forza!
Ascoltami bene: se tu e lui vi accordate in segreto (magari dopo aver fatto l'amore tra di voi, che così viene più facile perché non siete nervosi) e decidete di fare lo sciopero sessuale nei suoi confronti, lei ce l'avrete in vostro potere e farà tutto quello che volete (anche darvi lo smalto alle unghie dei piedi mentre leggete le riviste di Signorini e ascoltate l'ultima compilation di Malgioglio!).
Sono gli uomini, queli veri, quelli come voi, che riescono ad avere amicizie sincere e a fare squadra: le donne, quelle invidiose ochette, non ci riescno mica sai!
Se ti fa paura dicendoti che si vuol suicidare tu falle leggere la parte della Bibbia in cui c'è scritto che andrà all'inferno e vedrai che, se è comunista come la maggior parte degli italiani, prenderà una paura sbrodolona che tartaglirà per una settimana e non le passerà finché non avrà acceso una candela sotto la statia di ganesh ballerino!
E poi tanto l'inferno se lo è già guadagnato facendoti le corna, ma questo non dirglielo che sarebbe una cosa crudele!
Quindi tu e lui non dovete avere paura: tua moglie e la sua amante (che poi sarebbero la stessa persona) sono in mano vostra!
Io tifo per il vostro amore, alla faccia di quelle due donnacce (sì, ok, è una sola, ma ha due ruoli...) che vi mettono i bastoni fra le ruote!
Coraggio!

Ciao!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...


Conosci bender ?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sai che io vado per le spicce
> 
> quanto ci scommettiamo che la tipa se li gira sti due semplicemente sbottonandosi un pò?   io voto per una coppa C almeno


Tu la coppa C ce l'hai nel DNA


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No, vabbè... Ma esistete sul serio o sono prove di sceneggiatura per una soap?


Po esse la seconda o entrambe


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Irrisoluto!
> 
> Io dico che non c'è vero menage a trois se non c'è anche vera ed equilibrata spartizione di oneri ed onori!
> Si fa presto a dire che siete un triangolo solo perchè siete in tre, ma chi gode più degli altri è solo la tua lei (ed anche la lei dell'altro se vogliamo essere oltremodo puntigliosi...).
> ...


Scusami, io amo la chiarezza, ma per caso, per uscirsene dalla situazione gli stai consigliando di dare il culo? 

Domando eh, sai che leggerti è difficile.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu la coppa C ce l'hai nel DNA


più una coppa D o E,meglio


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Irrisoluto!
> 
> Io dico che non c'è vero menage a trois se non c'è anche vera ed equilibrata spartizione di oneri ed onori!
> Si fa presto a dire che siete un triangolo solo perchè siete in tre, ma chi gode più degli altri è solo la tua lei (ed anche la lei dell'altro se vogliamo essere oltremodo puntigliosi...).
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: leggendoti mi hai  fatto  venire in mente Brignano


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami, io amo la chiarezza, ma per caso, per uscirsene dalla situazione gli stai consigliando di dare il culo?
> 
> Domando eh, sai che leggerti è difficile.. :rotfl::rotfl:


Il mio post non aveva alcun tipo di riferimento all'omosessualità...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> più una coppa D o E,meglio


Esagerato


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ammazza che sadica


Io devo capire fino in fondo il mio essere da che parte mi porta... 
Non sono sadica, ma curiosa!!!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il mio post non aveva alcun tipo di riferimento all'omosessualità...



Madonna santa benedetta.

Giuro che avevo capito che, lui e l'amante di lei dovevano fare sesso per intanto tranquillizzarsi,  dopo coalizzarsi nei confronti di un po tutti... 

Ora ho riletto e ho capito. 



ahahhahahahahahahahahahahah

Però se lui e l'amante della moglie si coalizzano nsi sa mai che. vabbè ciao ... :singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa benedetta.
> 
> Giuro che avevo capito che, lui e l'amante di lei dovevano fare sesso per intanto tranquillizzarsi, dopo coalizzarsi nei confronti di un po tutti...
> 
> ...


Ricordati che quando una cosa sembra il suo contrario, forse lo è davvero.

Comunque non mi permetterei mai di scrivere certe volgarità riguardanti tette e culi in un forum onorabilissimo come questo in cui regna sovrano il bon ton e ci si potrebbe maniare la minetrina in brodo direttamente rovesciata per terra da gran che è pulito!
Qui certe cose non si sono mai sentite perché nessuno si è mai permesso di scriverle.
Menomale!


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non oso pensare


eh, vabbé, non voglio annoiarti, ma ci sono state situazioni anche molto più a l limite di questa, pure di recente.
a me non sembra che irrisolto non sia consapevole di essere in una strana situazione, imbarazzante, dolorosa ecc.
ha anche ammesso di non trovare il coraggio di chiudere la storia.
d'altronde, se fosse così facile decidersi senza tentennamenti e superare nemmeno ci sarebbe bisogno dei fora e così via.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere i dettagli piccanti tra le sofferenze atroci per esprimermi...


Grazie a tutti, non mi aspettavo reazioni così numerose e appassionate...

Riguardo ai dettagli piccanti...
Sì, per un paio di settimane lei ha avuto me e lui contemporaneamente.
Io e lui non ci siamo mai neanche sfiorati (lo dico per rispondere all'esilarante messaggio di un utente che mi invitava a dargli il mio orifizio anale) ma lei ha goduto di entrambi contemporaneamente.
A parte le facili battute e le ilarità che tale immagine può scatenare, vi assicuro che è stato un inferno.
Cioè, l'ho vista cavalcare allegramente un tizio - che tra l'altro è il mio opposto fisico e mentale - davanti ai miei occhi.
Infatti è stato dopo questa esperienza che ho deciso di imporle una decisione definitiva.
Ma, come dicevo, lei per un po' l'ha lasciato, ma è tornata da lui, di nascosto.
Io ora sto fingendo di accettare la situazione, perché non riesco a lasciarla e contemporaneamente non mi va che mi menta (se le dicessi che non mi sta più bene lei farebbe semplicemente finta di lasciarlo, come ha già fatto in precedenza).
P.S.: lui è solo, ha un lavoro migliore del mio che gli lascia anche molto tempo libero, quindi è a totale disposizione della mia donna. A letto però sono meglio io, e così si spiega perché vuole rimanere con me. In pratica, lui le serve per dare un po' di pepe, di cene e di divertimenti alla sua vita, io le servo per avere gli orgasmi che lui non riesce a procurarle. Giuro che di solito va così: lei esce con lui, e quando torna vuole fare "all'ammore" con me perché dice che è molto eccitata ma non ha avuto soddisfazione...


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, non mi aspettavo reazioni così numerose e appassionate...
> 
> Riguardo ai dettagli piccanti...
> Sì, per un paio di settimane lei ha avuto me e lui contemporaneamente.
> ...


non esiste in natura una donna che si fa un amante che a letto sia più schiappa del marito.

non è che non riesci a lasciarla,è che tu meriti una donna che ti fa guardare mentre si fa montare dallo stallone di turno.


----------



## tullio (31 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, vabbé, non voglio annoiarti, ma ci sono state situazioni anche molto più a l limite di questa, pure di recente.


gasp...manco per un po' e mi perdo un sacco di roba: queste situazioni-limite non riesco a trovarle :carneval:
Ora, certamente di per sè la vicenda non è incredibile esono sicuro anzi che sia in fondo abbastanza diffusa. Tuttavia mi viene difficile leggere il post in questione e immaginare che sia vero. Non che alla fine la cosa sia decisiva: disutere sul monitor equivale a discutere di parole e non di fatti, di fantasie, di rappresentazioni mentali e non di realtà. Al limite che sia una vicenda solo immaginata o una vicenda reale non fa differenza (non fa differenza per noi, per chi eventualmente la vive ...). Però qualcosa di stonato nel post c'è. Vediamo se il resto della narrazione diventa più convincente.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ricordati che quando una cosa sembra il suo contrario, forse lo è davvero.
> 
> Comunque non mi permetterei mai di scrivere certe volgarità riguardanti tette e culi in un forum onorabilissimo come questo in cui regna sovrano il bon ton e ci si potrebbe maniare la minetrina in brodo direttamente rovesciata per terra da gran che è pulito!
> Qui certe cose non si sono mai sentite perché nessuno si è mai permesso di scriverle.
> Menomale!


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, non mi aspettavo reazioni così numerose e appassionate...
> 
> Riguardo ai dettagli piccanti...
> *Sì, per un paio di settimane lei ha avuto me e lui contemporaneamente.
> ...


era abbastanza chiaro, ma devo dire che non so come tu abbia fatto a partecipare.
cose così sono piuttosto delicate anche quando i partecipanti sono in sintonia, se lo descrivi come un inferno avresti assolutamente dovuto rifiutare.
fingere di accettare la situazione perché?
non puoi andare avanti.


----------



## Homer (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ma hanno riaperto le gabbie? :facepalm::facepalm:
Qui dentro solo uno può darti la risposta che cerchi, sfortunatamente non è collegato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, non mi aspettavo reazioni così numerose e appassionate...
> 
> Riguardo ai dettagli piccanti...
> Sì, per un paio di settimane lei ha avuto me e lui contemporaneamente.
> ...


Gentile Irrisoluto,

la virata boccaccesca del tuo resoconto se da un lato mi rattrista, dal'altro mi infervora ancora di più nel consigliarti la mia soluzione!

Cioè, passi che sei un uomo senza onore per non aver schiaffeggiato lei ed abusato di lui nel momento in cui li trovasti nell'amplesso, ma perché sei stato così maleducato da non fare amicizia con lui?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, non mi aspettavo reazioni così numerose e appassionate...
> 
> Riguardo ai dettagli piccanti...
> Sì, per un paio di settimane lei ha avuto me e lui contemporaneamente.
> ...


Cioè lei si fa l'amante per fare una vita più frizzante ?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> gasp...manco per un po' e mi perdo un sacco di roba: queste situazioni-limite non riesco a trovarle :carneval:
> Ora, certamente di per sè la vicenda non è incredibile esono sicuro anzi che sia in fondo abbastanza diffusa. Tuttavia mi viene difficile leggere il post in questione e immaginare che sia vero. Non che alla fine la cosa sia decisiva: disutere sul monitor equivale a discutere di parole e non di fatti, di fantasie, di rappresentazioni mentali e non di realtà. Al limite che sia una vicenda solo immaginata o una vicenda reale non fa differenza (non fa differenza per noi, per chi eventualmente la vive ...). Però qualcosa di stonato nel post c'è. Vediamo se il resto della narrazione diventa più convincente.


Ti quoto


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> si è visto di ben peggio.


purtroppo è tutto maledettamente vero...
ma la particolarità del tutto, sta nel fatto che io credevo che chi tradisce, una volta scoperto, avesse almeno la decenza di fare una delle due scelte: o troncare con l'amante o troncare col compagno.
non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere, che una donna possa pretendere di stare con entrambi, oltretutto dicendo a me che mi ama e a lui che la rende felice...
è vero che io dovrei impormi, però se ci riuscissi non starei qui. 
e comunque magari qui la buttate sullo scherzo, ma vi assicuro che da quest'altra parte è tutto molto complicato...lei è comunque la donna con la quale ho condiviso 7 anni della mia esistenza, la amo e sono convinto ancora nonostante tutto che potremmo essere felici insieme...


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> gasp...manco per un po' e mi perdo un sacco di roba: queste situazioni-limite non riesco a trovarle :carneval:
> Ora, certamente di per sè la vicenda non è incredibile esono sicuro anzi che sia in fondo abbastanza diffusa. Tuttavia mi viene difficile leggere il post in questione e immaginare che sia vero. Non che alla fine la cosa sia decisiva: disutere sul monitor equivale a discutere di parole e non di fatti, di fantasie, di rappresentazioni mentali e non di realtà. Al limite che sia una vicenda solo immaginata o una vicenda reale non fa differenza (non fa differenza per noi, per chi eventualmente la vive ...). Però qualcosa di stonato nel post c'è. Vediamo se il resto della narrazione diventa più convincente.


può anche darsi che non sia vero, non sarebbe il primo a raccontare palle.
nel caso stiamo sprecando tempo, però non è che la cosa non si sia mai sentita, almeno per quello che mi riguarda.
mi rendo conto che non è una cosa diffusissima (anzi fa scattare quasi in automatico la derisione) ma capita questo e altro.
realtà e forum possono anche mescolarsi, proprio di recente ci sono state ben due coppie che scrivevano qui contemporaneamente.


----------



## Vipera gentile (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> purtroppo è tutto maledettamente vero...
> ma la particolarità del tutto, sta nel fatto che io credevo che chi tradisce, una volta scoperto, avesse almeno la decenza di fare una delle due scelte: o troncare con l'amante o troncare col compagno.
> non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere, che una donna possa pretendere di stare con entrambi, oltretutto dicendo a me che mi ama e a lui che la rende felice...
> è vero che io dovrei impormi, però se ci riuscissi non starei qui.
> e comunque magari qui la buttate sullo scherzo, ma vi assicuro che da quest'altra parte è tutto molto complicato...lei è comunque la donna con la quale ho condiviso 7 anni della mia esistenza, la amo e sono convinto ancora nonostante tutto che potremmo essere felici insieme...


Felicissimi.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> purtroppo è tutto maledettamente vero...
> ma la particolarità del tutto, sta nel fatto che io credevo che chi tradisce, una volta scoperto, avesse almeno la decenza di fare una delle due scelte: o troncare con l'amante o troncare col compagno.
> non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere, che una donna possa pretendere di stare con entrambi, oltretutto dicendo a me che mi ama e a lui che la rende felice...
> è vero che io dovrei impormi, però se ci riuscissi non starei qui.
> e comunque magari qui la buttate sullo scherzo, ma vi assicuro che da quest'altra parte è tutto molto complicato...lei è comunque la donna con la quale ho condiviso 7 anni della mia esistenza, la amo e sono convinto ancora nonostante tutto che potremmo essere felici insieme...


lei le condizioni per restare insieme te le ha dettate e mostrate.   ora sta a te decidere se accettarle.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ...lei è comunque la donna con la quale ho condiviso 7 anni della mia esistenza, la amo e sono convinto ancora nonostante tutto che potremmo essere felici insieme...


Quando sposi una sirena, poi non ti devi meravigliare se ti tocca dormire coi piedi a mollo...

Le donne cambiano anche meno facilemente degli uomini, e la tua non sembra aver ragioni per farlo.
Certo tu non glienene dài.


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> purtroppo è tutto maledettamente vero...
> ma la particolarità del tutto, sta nel fatto che io credevo che chi tradisce, una volta scoperto, avesse almeno la decenza di fare una delle due scelte: o troncare con l'amante o troncare col compagno.
> non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere, che una donna possa pretendere di stare con entrambi, oltretutto dicendo a me che mi ama e a lui che la rende felice...
> è vero che io dovrei impormi, però se ci riuscissi non starei qui.
> e comunque magari qui la buttate sullo scherzo, ma vi assicuro che da quest'altra parte è tutto molto complicato...lei è comunque la donna con la quale ho condiviso 7 anni della mia esistenza, la amo e sono convinto ancora nonostante tutto che potremmo essere felici insieme...


personalmente ti credo e neppure mi viene da fare battute, poiché non è la prima storia simile in cui mi imbatto.
ci sono persone che si rendono conto che vogliono più partner, può accadere sebbene sia molto raro.
sull'ultima parte del tuo post, però, non so.
voglio dire che non so se davvero riuscirete ad essere felici insieme se lei vuole continuare a frequentare anche l'altro e tu, giustamente, non lo accetti.
soprattutto, temo che potrebbe ripresentarsi una situazione simile, magari tra qualche altro anno.
quanti anno avete? puoi anche scrivere un range tipo dai 30 ai 35 (esempio).


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, non mi aspettavo reazioni così numerose e appassionate...
> 
> Riguardo ai dettagli piccanti...
> Sì, per un paio di settimane lei ha avuto me e lui contemporaneamente.
> ...


Sicuro di non essere tu il suo amante?
Perché se lui non la soddisfa, ha il lavoro migliore, la porta fuori e poi viene da te a piangere per non essere lasciata e per essere scopata a dovere allora la coppia potrebbe non essere la vostra. 
Prova a parlare con lui, parlate della situazione e poi cerca di capire come viverla...lui è già entrato di diritto tra di voi,  sta a te capire se avere una donna vogliosa che non vede l'ora di farsi scopare e godere con te o una donna mesta, privata del piacere di un amante inutile che le offre solo cene e l'ombra di un'eccitazione che poi sfoga con te.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> può anche darsi che non sia vero, non sarebbe il primo a raccontare palle.
> nel caso stiamo sprecando tempo, però non è che la cosa non si sia mai sentita, almeno per quello che mi riguarda.
> mi rendo conto che non è una cosa diffusissima (anzi fa scattare quasi in automatico la derisione) ma capita questo e altro.
> realtà e forum possono anche mescolarsi, proprio di recente ci sono state ben due coppie che scrivevano qui contemporaneamente.


Siete molto gentili nel rispondermi, e capisco le vostre perplessità, per però vi prego di immaginare solo per un attimo quanto può essere avvilente per me leggere che non ci credete perché vi sembra una storia assurda, visto che invece la sto vivendo e sto anche molto male per questo.
Non so, giusto per renderla ancora più surreale, vi aggiungo un particolare: io mi divido tra due città, ne senso che ho un lavoro che mi permette di potermi spostare, ma non viviamo fisso nella stessa casa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> personalmente ti credo e neppure mi viene da fare battute, poiché non è la prima storia simile in cui mi imbatto.
> ci sono persone che si rendono conto che vogliono più partner, può accadere sebbene sia molto raro.
> sull'ultima parte del tuo post, però, non so.
> voglio dire che non so se davvero riuscirete ad essere felici insieme se lei vuole continuare a frequentare anche l'altro e tu, giustamente, non lo accetti.
> ...


Io rientro nel range che indichi tu,  lei ha un paio di anni in più.
Un utente diceva che me lo merito....può darsi, nel senso che sì, accettiamo le situazioni, anche le più umilianti, quando pensiamo di non poter avere di meglio...
Le mie peraltro scarse doti si concentrano in due organi alquanto dissimili: cervello e organo riproduttivo. Per il resto sono una tragedia, aspetto fisico mediocre, capacità sociali mediocri ecc.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuro di non essere tu il suo amante?
> Perché se lui non la soddisfa, ha il lavoro migliore, la porta fuori e poi viene da te a piangere per non essere lasciata e per essere scopata a dovere allora la coppia potrebbe non essere la vostra.
> Prova a parlare con lui, parlate della situazione e poi cerca di capire come viverla...lui è già entrato di diritto tra di voi,  sta a te capire se avere una donna vogliosa che non vede l'ora di farsi scopare e godere con te o una donna mesta, privata del piacere di un amante inutile che le offre solo cene e l'ombra di un'eccitazione che poi sfoga con te.


Hai centrato il punto: credo che la soluzione migliore, almeno per il momento, sarebbe invertire i ruoli. Tanto più che non possiamo convivere, mentre lui potrebbe offrirle una casa e una stabilità, anche economica.
L'ho proposto a lei, ma non ne vuole sapere, dice che il suo uomo sono io e che sta anche con l'altro solo perché l'aiuta a sopportare i periodi in cui non ci sono e la nostra situazione economicamente instabile...


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> era abbastanza chiaro, ma devo dire che non so come tu abbia fatto a partecipare.
> cose così sono piuttosto delicate anche quando i partecipanti sono in sintonia, se lo descrivi come un inferno avresti assolutamente dovuto rifiutare.
> fingere di accettare la situazione perché?
> non puoi andare avanti.


Perché altrimenti lei dice che lo lascia, ma poi continua a vederlo di nascosto, è già successo altre volte.
Non accettarlo significa solo lasciarla, ma non ho la forza né il coraggio...né la convinzione.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io rientro nel range che indichi tu,  lei ha un paio di anni in più.
> Un utente diceva che me lo merito....può darsi, nel senso che sì, accettiamo le situazioni, anche le più umilianti, quando pensiamo di non poter avere di meglio...
> Le mie peraltro scarse doti si concentrano in due organi alquanto dissimili: cervello e organo riproduttivo. Per il resto sono una tragedia, aspetto fisico mediocre, capacità sociali mediocri ecc.


il cervello di George Orwell,la fava di Rocco ed il fisico di Woody Allen.

mah


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io rientro nel range che indichi tu, lei ha un paio di anni in più.
> Un utente diceva che me lo merito....può darsi, nel senso che sì, accettiamo le situazioni, anche le più umilianti, quando pensiamo di non poter avere di meglio...
> Le mie peraltro scarse doti si concentrano in due organi alquanto dissimili: cervello e organo riproduttivo. Per il resto sono una tragedia, aspetto fisico mediocre, capacità sociali mediocri ecc.
> 
> ...


no, non te lo meriti, perché nessuno si merita di stare male.
credo che perplesso volesse appunto dire che solo tu hai la possibilità di interrompere qualcosa che ti fa stare male.
mi spiace che tu ti senta una tragedia, la questione del non poter avere di meglio rientra comunque perfettamente nella tua incapacità di scegliere (non ho di meglio significa né più né meno che non vuoi assumerti la responsabilità delle tue azioni. è una cosa molto diffusa anche questa).
capisco meno questa svolta sull'inversione di ruoli.
se non stai bene in questa situazione non devi starci, punto, non cercare di acconciarla in qualche modo per renderla accettabile.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cervello di George Orwell,la fava di Rocco ed il fisico di Woody Allen.
> 
> mah


scusa perplesso ma qual è il problema?
è ovvio che sto facendo anche dell'autoironia.
e comunque per rispondere a un messaggio precedente, non credo che l'amante sia necessariamente più dotato a letto del compagno.
Anche perché l'intesa sessuale si compone di diversi elementi.
L'amante magari può essere più eccitante, può provocare delle sensazioni più forti, ma il compagno - anche grazie al rodaggio di anni - sa come farle provare piacere.
A volte mi pare che le risposte non tengano conto della complessità della realtà, soprattutto nella sfera erotica...


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto: credo che la soluzione migliore, almeno per il momento, sarebbe invertire i ruoli. Tanto più che non possiamo convivere, mentre lui potrebbe offrirle una casa e una stabilità, anche economica.
> L'ho proposto a lei, ma non ne vuole sapere, dice che il suo uomo sono io e che sta anche con l'altro solo perché l'aiuta a sopportare i periodi in cui non ci sono e la nostra situazione economicamente instabile...


E tu credi a quello che dice???
Io fossi in te parlerei con lui...spartitevela come si fa con un oggetto.
Lo so che è brutto da dire, ma si è messa lei stessa in questa condizione e quindi spartitevela.
E poi...che soluzione sarebbe la tua? Invertire i ruoli? Vuoi che sia la tua donna o vuoi che si sistemi per poi fottertela una tantum?


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> scusa perplesso ma qual è il problema?
> è ovvio che sto facendo anche dell'autoironia.
> e comunque per rispondere a un messaggio precedente, non credo che l'amante sia necessariamente più dotato a letto del compagno.
> Anche perché l'intesa sessuale si compone di diversi elementi.
> ...


no no.   non è che non si tenga conto della complessità erotica e tutto il resto.

gli è che la sensazione è che tutto sommato al di là della sofferenza che dici di provare quando lei è con l'altro,a te pare andare bene la situazione.    tant'è che cerchi la formula migliore per starci dentro comodo

è l'incoerenza tra parole ed azione che si nota bene


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...



Che se fosse tutto vero, non convivendoci, senza figli,  la lasceresti.  Dignita'' parola sconosciuta?

O tu sei l'intruso? 

A meno che non siate ragazzini.  UN GIOCO.

NON si suicida tranquillo.  Non per te che neppure hai lavoro e soldi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, non te lo meriti, perché nessuno si merita di stare male.
> credo che perplesso volesse appunto dire che solo tu hai la possibilità di interrompere qualcosa che ti fa stare male.
> mi spiace che tu ti senta una tragedia, la questione del non poter avere di meglio rientra comunque perfettamente nella tua incapacità di scegliere (non ho di meglio significa né più né meno che non vuoi assumerti la responsabilità delle tue azioni. è una cosa molto diffusa anche questa).
> capisco meno questa svolta sull'inversione di ruoli.
> se non stai bene in questa situazione non devi starci, punto, non cercare di acconciarla in qualche modo per renderla accettabile.


E' che in effetti, quando ci rifletto bene, purtroppo non basta l'amore, serve anche una vita materiale da poter condividere, che io non posso offrirle, ma l'amante sì.
E' vero, non voglio assumerrmi la responsabilità, perché so di essere carente.
E che la mia "carenza" potrebbe condizionarle la vita.
Credo che per lei la cosa migliore sia stare con lui, questa è la verità.
E che per me prova davvero qualcosa di forte, ma sa bene che dovrà aspettare ancora troppo tempo per trovare una stabilità.
Per questo, la soluzione io amante, lui marito, sarebbe la migliore per lei.
Ma forse anche per me, perché come compagno mi sento in colpa, visto che non posso darle nulla a parte il mio amore.
Facendo una metafora sessuale, è come se un uomo impotente accettasse le corna perché sa di non poter soddisfare da solo la sua donna. Sostituite l'esempio sessuale con quello economico e avete la risoluzione dell'enigma della mia indecisione e contraddizione.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

Intanto un conto è tradire e vivere due storie parallele anche se scoperti un altro è che lei si  scopa lui davanti a te e tu partecipi.
Qyesto non é tradimento e non ho motivo di credere che questa cosa piace anche a te. Perché se non ti piace mi devi spiegare come hai fatto a scopartela insieme all'altro se non eri eccitato dalla cosa.
Quindi non mi sento di criticare lei. Vuole una cosa ed è stata chiara. Ora decidi tu


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E tu credi a quello che dice???
> Io fossi in te parlerei con lui...spartitevela come si fa con un oggetto.
> Lo so che è brutto da dire, ma si è messa lei stessa in questa condizione e quindi spartitevela.
> E poi...che soluzione sarebbe la tua? Invertire i ruoli? Vuoi che sia la tua donna o vuoi che si sistemi per poi fottertela una tantum?


No, voglio che si sistemi perché io non sono in grado di darle quello di cui avrebbe bisogno, cioè almeno una stabilità economica.
intendiamoci, non vuole il miliardario, ma giustamente soffre per il fatto che io ho intrapreso una carriera lunga e difficile, che mi porta attualmente a stare metà del mio tempo  in un'altra città e che per il momento non mi consente di poter fare progetti concreti (vivere insieme)
Se "si sistema" con l'altro aggiusta la sua vita, e io non posso fregarmene di questa possibilità che si negherebbe se lasciasse l'amante.
FAre io l'amante, le permetterebbe di farsi una vita normale - che tanto desidera - e allo stesso tempo non tagliare i ponti con me.
Non si tratta di sesso, ti assicuro...


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto un conto è tradire e vivere due storie parallele anche se scoperti un altro è che lei si  scopa lui davanti a te e tu partecipi.
> Qyesto non é tradimento e non ho motivo di credere che questa cosa piace anche a te. Perché se non ti piace mi devi spiegare come hai fatto a scopartela insieme all'altro se non eri eccitato dalla cosa.
> Quindi non mi sento di criticare lei. Vuole una cosa ed è stata chiara. Ora decidi tu


Ma era eccitato a bestia te lo dico io!


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' che in effetti, quando ci rifletto bene, purtroppo non basta l'amore, serve anche una vita materiale da poter condividere, che io non posso offrirle, ma l'amante sì.
> E' vero, non voglio assumerrmi la responsabilità, perché so di essere carente.
> E che la mia "carenza" potrebbe condizionarle la vita.
> Credo che per lei la cosa migliore sia stare con lui, questa è la verità.
> ...


ammettere che la situazione ti eccita quanto eccita sta donna, no?   

chè se non 6 "convinto" di troncare sta storia,vuol dire che tutto sommato ti piace.   e l'idea che ti piaccia ti manda in loop e ti fa scrivere ste cose.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto un conto è tradire e vivere due storie parallele anche se scoperti un altro è che lei si  scopa lui davanti a te e tu partecipi.
> Qyesto non é tradimento e non ho motivo di credere che questa cosa piace anche a te. Perché se non ti piace mi devi spiegare come hai fatto a scopartela insieme all'altro se non eri eccitato dalla cosa.
> Quindi non mi sento di criticare lei. Vuole una cosa ed è stata chiara. Ora decidi tu


E' stata una cosa che ho accettato per una decina di giorni per una serie di motivi, ma a un certo punto non ho più soopportato e lei ha fatto finta di averlo mollato.
Ora le due storie sono parallele e io lui non l'ho mai più visto, ormai sono mesi che non lo vedo, lei ci esce da sola quando io non ci sto.


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' che in effetti, quando ci rifletto bene, purtroppo non basta l'amore, serve anche una vita materiale da poter condividere, che io non posso offrirle, ma l'amante sì.
> E' vero, non voglio assumerrmi la responsabilità, perché so di essere carente.
> E che la mia "carenza" potrebbe condizionarle la vita.
> Credo che per lei la cosa migliore sia stare con lui, questa è la verità.
> ...


scusa, ma tutto ciò non ha senso.
o accetti, mentalmente e praticamente, la situazione, oppure vuoi staccartene.
se vuoi staccartene, l'unica è interrompere.
se invece l'accetti, non vedo più il problema.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' che in effetti, quando ci rifletto bene, purtroppo non basta l'amore, serve anche una vita materiale da poter condividere, che io non posso offrirle, ma l'amante sì.
> E' vero, non voglio assumerrmi la responsabilità, perché so di essere carente.
> E che la mia "carenza" potrebbe condizionarle la vita.
> Credo che per lei la cosa migliore sia stare con lui, questa è la verità.
> ...


Vorrei solo ricordarti che lei con l'altro ci svopa non si fa mamtenere
Che cazzo c'entra
Se tu avessi un minimo di orgoglio non accetteresti questa situazione a meno che non ti piaccia come invece credo sia.
Se una donna ti ama, ti ama che tu la possa mantenere o no


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammettere che la situazione ti eccita quanto eccita sta donna, no?
> 
> chè se non 6 "convinto" di troncare sta storia,vuol dire che tutto sommato ti piace.   e l'idea che ti piaccia ti manda in loop e ti fa scrivere ste cose.


La questione sessuale non è più in questione, ora lei esce con lui sempre separatamente.
Ora la questione è molto più generale, e cioè: sono io in grado di farle fare una vita decente? no.
è questo tizio in grado di farle fare una vita decente? sì.
Lei ama me e non lui? Credo che sia così, anche se non sono sicuro ed è per questo che vi chiedevo un consiglio.
Ed è per questo che non me la sento di impormi, né in un senso, né in un altro: se la lascio perdo l'amore, se restiamo da soli io e lei facciamo una vita di merda, se invece rimane con l'amante può sperare in un futuro normale.
Poi se non volete crederci, non so che dirvi, ma tutto sommato mi interessa poco.
Grazie comiunque a tutti per le risposte, non mi aspettavo questa partecipazione


----------



## Dalida (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La questione sessuale non è più in questione, ora lei esce con lui sempre separatamente.
> Ora la questione è molto più generale, e cioè: sono io in grado di farle fare una vita decente? no.
> è questo tizio in grado di farle fare una vita decente? sì.
> Lei ama me e non lui? Credo che sia così, anche se non sono sicuro ed è per questo che vi chiedevo un consiglio.
> ...


irrisoluto, il punto è che tu dovresti preoccuparti meno di lei e più di te stesso.
nient'altro.
cerca di condurre tu una vita decente, in linea con quello che senti.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La questione sessuale non è più in questione, ora lei esce con lui sempre separatamente.
> Ora la questione è molto più generale, e cioè: sono io in grado di farle fare una vita decente? no.
> è questo tizio in grado di farle fare una vita decente? sì.
> Lei ama me e non lui? Credo che sia così, anche se non sono sicuro ed è per questo che vi chiedevo un consiglio.
> ...


bon.   ti senti burattino dentro?  ok,fallo fino in fondo.    lascia che sia lei a decidere.   

tu esegui e basta.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' che in effetti, quando ci rifletto bene, purtroppo non basta l'amore, serve anche una *vita materiale da poter condividere, che io non posso offrirle, ma l'amante sì.
> E' vero, non voglio assumerrmi la responsabilità, perché so di essere carente.*
> E che la mia "carenza" potrebbe condizionarle la vita.
> Credo che per lei la cosa migliore sia stare con lui, questa è la verità.
> ...


Benvenuto Irrisoluto.
Forse in questo post ti sei dato già da solo le risposte che cerchi.
Dici di non poterle offrire una vita materiale, perché sei carente : hai provato a  trovarti un lavoro ( lo so che di questi tempi non è facile) che possa metterti in una posizione più sicura economicamente ?
Dici che le prova davvero qualcosa di forte : ma a cosa ti riferisci, alle tue performances sessuali ? Dice di essere innamorata di te ? ... lasciamo perdere le idiozie del suicidio...tutte balle.
Dunque anche per te la soluzione tu amante, l'altro marito sarebbe la migliore : ne saresti appagato ? soddisfatto ? Ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici ? Rinunceresti ad una donna tua e solo tua, ad una relazione solida, ad una eventuale famiglia ?
Oggi o un domani avesse  un figlio dal marito,( cioè l'altro)  tu che faresti il padrino ?!...
Mai pensato di dare una svolta ( non dico che sia semplice..) totale alla tua vita, lasciare perdere questa persona ( che in fondo gioca con i tuoi sentimenti, non è sincera etc.) e ributtarti in gioco in una relazione più normale e meno frustrante ?


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrei solo ricordarti che lei con l'altro ci svopa non si fa mamtenere
> Che cazzo c'entra
> Se tu avessi un minimo di orgoglio non accetteresti questa situazione a meno che non ti piaccia come invece credo sia.
> Se una donna ti ama, ti ama che tu la possa mantenere o no


Farfalla, la pensavo anch'io esattamente come te...
Ma purtroppo la vita spesso è un po' più crudele...
E gli uomini e le donne non amano incondizionatamente, nel vuoto dell'iperuranio...
Si è innamorata di me in un momento in cui avviavo una carriera che sembrava poter decollare nel giro di pochi anni...
E invece poi le cose sono state più complicate di così, e ora vorrebbe lasciarmi ma prova dei sentimenti che glielo rendono difficile.
Lui è vero che per il momento non la mantiene, ma l'idea che se volesse potrebbe andare a vivere con lui (lui non fa altro che proporglielo) la tranquillizza.
Non so se è vero, e i vostri pareri mi sono molto utili...


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La questione sessuale non è più in questione, ora lei esce con lui sempre separatamente.
> Ora la questione è molto più generale, e cioè: sono io in grado di farle fare una vita decente? no.
> è questo tizio in grado di farle fare una vita decente? sì.
> Lei ama me e non lui? Credo che sia così, anche se non sono sicuro ed è per questo che vi chiedevo un consiglio.
> ...


Non vorrei offenderti...ma l'amore è amore e non guarda al portafoglio. 
Innanzitutto i ragionamenti sul mantenimento dovrebbe farli eventualmente lei. Tu non sei nessuno per decidere con chi deve stare per star bene economicamente.
La state entrambi trattando da oggetto, lei vi lascia fare perché chiamala cogliona! Vi ha entrambi come vuole! Si sta divertendo alla grande e nel suo divertimento rientrano anche i piagnistei che ti fa...fanno molta scena e poi ci sei tu che non hai un minimo di polso.


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Farfalla, la pensavo anch'io esattamente come te...
> Ma purtroppo la vita spesso è un po' più crudele...
> E gli uomini e le donne non amano incondizionatamente, nel vuoto dell'iperuranio...
> Si è innamorata di me in un momento in cui avviavo una carriera che sembrava poter decollare nel giro di pochi anni...
> ...


Ma come vorrebbe lasciarti? Non hai detto che urla al suicidio se solo lo dici tu?
Vuole decidere pure questo?
Lei è un genio, ma tu...non mi esprimo va.
Io rispondo anche perché non c'ho niente di meglio da fare, ma penso che tu ci stia pigliando per il culo.
Dopo che hai finito di ridere facci sapere!


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Benvenuto Irrisoluto.
> Forse in questo post ti sei dato già da solo le risposte che cerchi.
> Dici di non poterle offrire una vita materiale, perché sei carente : hai provato a  trovarti un lavoro ( lo so che di questi tempi non è facile) che possa metterti in una posizione più sicura economicamente ?
> Dici che le prova davvero qualcosa di forte : ma a cosa ti riferisci, alle tue performances sessuali ? Dice di essere innamorata di te ? ... lasciamo perdere le idiozie del suicidio...tutte balle.
> ...


Grazie fiordiloto, la tua risposta è stata una delle più equilibrate.
Ho speso gran parte della mia esistenza per costruire intraprendere una strada ben precisa, la mia passione.
E' una strada lunga ma non impossibile, mi ci vuole ancora qualche anno e tanta concentrazione.
Negli ultimi due-tre anni ho trascurato tutto ciò che aveva a che fare con la sfera affettiva, quindi lei in primis, e anche di questo mi sento in colpa.
Però non me la sento di abbandonare la mia strada, per la quale ho sudato davvero tanto, per cercare un lavoro che sarebbe comunque precario.
E' una mia scelta, e lei lo sa.
Non mi chiede di rinunciare ai miei progetti lavorativi, dice che vuole aspettarmi ma non riesce a stare serena in questo tempo in cui dovrà attendere...
Diciamo che ha paura e si vuole parare il culo nel caso in cui la mia vita andasse a rotoli - cosa possibilissima.
Forse il suo non è un comportamento da persona innamorata, ma è certo un comportamento umano.

comunque sì, dovrei lasciarla e basta, ma è difficile, per i motivi che ogni essere umano che abbia amato anche una sola volta nella vita, conosce bene...


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Prima chiudi definitivamente
questa vicenda,
meglio starai.
sarebbe evidente a chiunque.
per questo le risposte ironiche e
i dubbi sulla veridicità di quanto scrivi.
che poi tu lo sappia e non ci riesca.....
ti sei chiesto perché?


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come vorrebbe lasciarti? Non hai detto che urla al suicidio se solo lo dici tu?
> Vuole decidere pure questo?
> Lei è un genio, ma tu...non mi esprimo va.
> Io rispondo anche perché non c'ho niente di meglio da fare, ma penso che tu ci stia pigliando per il culo.
> Dopo che hai finito di ridere facci sapere!


ehi ma siete sempre così aggressivi? mon dieu.
comunque, che lei vorrebbe lasciarmi è un pensiero mio, perché corrisponde al desiderio che ha di avere una vita "normale" che io non posso offrirle. E' per questo che sta con l'amante, ma quando provo a lasciarla dà di matto.
Non so quanti anni abbiate, ma a metà strada tra i trenta e i quaranta l'amore non basta, servono anche beni concreti e io non ne ho.
Strano a dirsi, ma mi stavo affezionando alla vostra partecipazione, ma se avete la sensazione che mi stia divertendo la smetto subito, non mi va di esporre i miei problemi a un pubblico che pensa di essere preso per il culo.


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ehi ma siete sempre così aggressivi? mon dieu.
> comunque, che lei vorrebbe lasciarmi è un pensiero mio, perché corrisponde al desiderio che ha di avere una vita "normale" che io non posso offrirle. E' per questo che sta con l'amante, ma quando provo a lasciarla dà di matto.
> Non so quanti anni abbiate, ma a metà strada tra i trenta e i quaranta l'amore non basta, servono anche beni concreti e io non ne ho.
> Strano a dirsi, ma mi stavo affezionando alla vostra partecipazione, ma se avete la sensazione che mi stia divertendo la smetto subito, non mi va di esporre i miei problemi a un pubblico che pensa di essere preso per il culo.


Si ma i beni materiali ciascuno 
se li procura indipendentemente.
quella del lavoro e' una scusa.
che faccia lei carriera,
 se ci tiene ai beni.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grazie fiordiloto, la tua risposta è stata una delle più equilibrate.
> Ho speso gran parte della mia esistenza per costruire intraprendere una strada ben precisa, la mia passione.
> E' una strada lunga ma non impossibile, mi ci vuole ancora qualche anno e tanta concentrazione.
> Negli ultimi due-tre anni ho trascurato tutto ciò che aveva a che fare con la sfera affettiva, quindi lei in primis, e anche di questo mi sento in colpa.
> ...


Non è sbagliato rinunciare ad un progetto se ti è costato tanta fatica, se ci credi, se hai investito energie, tempo...
Dunque se questo progetto decollasse...anche la tua posizione cambierebbe. Lei si vuole parare il culo ?
Mah.. si  stiamo con i piedi per terra e magari lasciamo perdere i due cuori ed una capanna ma se amo veramente una persona, non guardo solo a che cosa mi può offrire. 
Tu asserisci di amarla, ma amare una persona non significa accettare tutto quello che lei ti propone, accettando questo ménage a tre, né vivere nel dubbio che lei ti dica la verità... 
cerca di volerti più bene, non sei l'ultima ruota del carro !


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre il solito copione... il nuovo arrivato che scrive una storia sul demenziale andante... gli interventi che giustamente variano dal sospettoso al goliardico al tentare di capire... il nuovo arrivato che fa l'offeso perché si sente perculato... quando è lui che percula... e se ne va sbattendo la porta!
 Ma io mi annoiooooo


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si ma i beni materiali ciascuno
> se li procura indipendentemente.
> quella del lavoro e' una scusa.
> che faccia lei carriera,
> se ci tiene ai beni.


eh lo so, ma il mondo è pieno di cavernicoli che sono ben felici di proporre alle donne di farsi mantenere.
compreso l'amante della mia compagna, che ogni giorno le ricorda l'ammontare del suo stipendio e il numero di case di proprietà
e poi anche lei è in una situazione difficile, fa un lavoro che coincide con la sua passione, ed è per questo che guadagna poco e niente.


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sempre il solito copione... il nuovo arrivato che scrive una storia sul demenziale andante... gli interventi che giustamente variano dal sospettoso al goliardico al tentare di capire... il nuovo arrivato che fa l'offeso perché si sente perculato... quando è lui che percula... e se ne va sbattendo la porta!
> Ma io mi annoiooooo



io credo nella buona fede di tutti.
e di assurdità ne ho commesse parecchie.
Ma l'offendersi .....
cioe' su un forum.....CHE NOIA


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sempre il solito copione... il nuovo arrivato che scrive una storia sul demenziale andante... gli interventi che giustamente variano dal sospettoso al goliardico al tentare di capire... il nuovo arrivato che fa l'offeso perché si sente perculato... quando è lui che percula... e se ne va sbattendo la porta!
> Ma io mi annoiooooo


scusami, di grazia, ma mi spieghi per quale motivo dovrei perdere un intero pomeriggio per parlare di una cosa che non è vera?
però davvero credo di dover fare tesoro delle vostre perplessità, perché significa che la mia storia è così brutta, meschina e squallida che sembra impossibile che sia realmente accaduta...


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> eh lo so, ma il mondo è pieno di cavernicoli che sono ben felici di proporre alle donne di farsi mantenere.
> compreso l'amante della mia compagna, che ogni giorno le ricorda l'ammontare del suo stipendio e il numero di case di proprietà
> e poi anche lei è in una situazione difficile, fa un lavoro che coincide con la sua passione, ed è per questo che guadagna poco e niente.


Cavernicolo lui????
l'idea di farsi mantenere e' abietta.
con che personaggio stai, ti rendi conto??????
La ami????????????


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> scusami, di grazia, ma mi spieghi per quale motivo dovrei perdere un intero pomeriggio per parlare di una cosa che non è vera?
> però davvero credo di dover fare tesoro delle vostre perplessità, perché significa che la mia storia è così brutta, meschina e squallida che sembra impossibile che sia realmente accaduta...


esatto.
dispiace scriverlo ma
e' così.


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> io credo nella buona fede di tutti.
> e di assurdità ne ho commesse parecchie.
> Ma l'offendersi .....
> cioe' su un forum.....CHE NOIA


Non ho offeso la persona che ci sta dietro sto nick.  La situazione è demenziale, e mi auguro per lui che sia un buontempone. Il fare lui l'offeso per le risposte non mi fa aspettare niente di nuovo, tutto qui. Se è un personaggio vero, resistirà. È la prova del nove, e tu ne sei un esempio


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> scusami, di grazia, ma mi spieghi per quale motivo dovrei perdere un intero pomeriggio per parlare di una cosa che non è vera?
> però davvero credo di dover fare tesoro delle vostre perplessità, perché significa che la mia storia è così brutta, meschina e squallida che sembra impossibile che sia realmente accaduta...


Allora resta


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho offeso la persona che ci sta dietro sto nick.  La situazione è demenziale, e mi auguro per lui che sia un buontempone. Il fare lui l'offeso per le risposte non mi fa aspettare niente di nuovo, tutto qui. Se è un personaggio vero, resistirà. È la prova del nove, e tu ne sei un esempio


Intendevo dire che noia 
che uno faccia l'offeso, per
un parere inoffensivo.
e comunque su un forum.
io sono esempio di cosa?


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Cavernicolo lui????
> l'idea di farsi mantenere e' abietta.
> con che personaggio stai, ti rendi conto??????
> La ami????????????


nella mia misera esperienza, quasi tutte le donne - a parte quelle che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare le scelte giuste e di aver intrapreso una carriera seria - hanno in mente la possibilità di farsi mantenere, o almeno di lavorare meno del marito.
è così, non è colpa loro, ma le educano in questo modo e gli uomini che incontrano avallano questa assurdità.
perché all'uomo fa piacere in fondo sentirsi superiore e bla bla bla.
non sto giudicando, osservo semplicemente quello che accade.
ma ho anche la sgradevolissima sensazione di essere il più vecchio di tutti qui dentro...


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Aggessiva???
Mi sa che non sai manco che significa...chiedilo alla tua donna, che forse è quella veramente aggressiva, dato come si comporta.
Di norma un amante è quello che ti dà alcune cose, ma quello che tu racconti renditi conto che è strano. Questo la eccita, ma non la soddisfa, la può mantenere, le ha chiesto di andare a convivere, ha un buon lavoro, la porta fuori, cene e giri e regali.
E tu? Le regali orgasmi dopo che si è fatta salire la rogna per un altro e non vivi nemmeno dove vive lei...
Ribadisco, sembri tu il suo amante.
E datti una svegliata e lasciala se la cosa ti fa star male...però continuo a pensare che invece l'idea di essere un povero sfigato, senza arte né parte,  ma con un cazzo così, ti ecciti a dismisura...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Farfalla, la pensavo anch'io esattamente come te...
> Ma purtroppo la vita spesso è un po' più crudele...
> E gli uomini e le donne non amano incondizionatamente, nel vuoto dell'iperuranio...
> Si è innamorata di me in un momento in cui avviavo una carriera che sembrava poter decollare nel giro di pochi anni...
> ...


Guarda una chd vorrebbe lasciare un homo che non la mantiene i sentimenti non sa dove stanno di casa, dammi retta.


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che noia
> che uno faccia l'offeso, per
> un parere inoffensivo.
> e comunque su un forum.
> io sono esempio di cosa?


Si hai ragione sul offeso. Tu sei uno esempio di situazione "demenziale" senza essere un troll, anzi sei una persona molto autentica[emoji4]


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> eh lo so, ma il mondo è pieno di cavernicoli che sono ben felici di proporre alle donne di farsi mantenere.
> compreso l'amante della mia compagna, che ogni giorno le ricorda l'ammontare del suo stipendio e il numero di case di proprietà
> e poi anche lei è in una situazione difficile, fa un lavoro che coincide con la sua passione, ed è per questo che guadagna poco e niente.


quindi tu ami così tanto la tua donna da "lasciarla" ad un trucido che non solo non la sa far godere,ma si comporta come l'ultimo coatto arricchito di Tor Bella Monaca.

mi dai, per favore, la tua definizione di amore,perchè mi sa che è su questo che non ci intendiamo


----------



## Vipera gentile (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nella mia misera esperienza, quasi tutte le donne - a parte quelle che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare le scelte giuste e di aver intrapreso una carriera seria - hanno in mente la possibilità di farsi mantenere, o almeno di lavorare meno del marito.
> è così, non è colpa loro, ma le educano in questo modo e gli uomini che incontrano avallano questa assurdità.
> perché all'uomo fa piacere in fondo sentirsi superiore e bla bla bla.
> non sto giudicando, osservo semplicemente quello che accade.
> ma ho anche la sgradevolissima sensazione di essere il più vecchio di tutti qui dentro...


Ma anche no. Non so che tipo di donne tu sia abituato a frequentare, ma farsi mantenere non è esattamente l'obiettivo della maggior parte di noi


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ehi ma siete sempre così aggressivi? mon dieu.
> comunque, che lei vorrebbe lasciarmi è un pensiero mio, perché corrisponde al desiderio che ha di avere una vita "normale" che io non posso offrirle. E' per questo che sta con l'amante, ma quando provo a lasciarla dà di matto.
> Non so quanti anni abbiate, ma a metà strada tra i trenta e i quaranta l'amore non basta, servono anche beni concreti e io non ne ho.
> Strano a dirsi, ma mi stavo affezionando alla vostra partecipazione, ma se avete la sensazione che mi stia divertendo la smetto subito, non mi va di esporre i miei problemi a un pubblico che pensa di essere preso per il culo.


44 e non lascerei l'uomo che amo perché è in difficoltà economiche.
Ma appunto se lo amo....


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nella mia misera esperienza, quasi tutte le donne - a parte quelle che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare le scelte giuste e di aver intrapreso una carriera seria - hanno in mente la possibilità di farsi mantenere, o almeno di lavorare meno del marito.
> è così, non è colpa loro, ma le educano in questo modo e gli uomini che incontrano avallano questa assurdità.
> perché all'uomo fa piacere in fondo sentirsi superiore e bla bla bla.
> non sto giudicando, osservo semplicemente quello che accade.
> ma ho anche la sgradevolissima sensazione di essere il più vecchio di tutti qui dentro...


Il piu' vecchio?
non credo proprio.
la maggior parte delle donne?
saro' diversa io, allora.
Ma amare e' tutta un'altra cosa,
questo e' sicuro.
lei vuole figli?


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nella mia misera esperienza, quasi tutte le donne - a parte quelle che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare le scelte giuste e di aver intrapreso una carriera seria - hanno in mente la possibilità di farsi mantenere, o almeno di lavorare meno del marito.
> è così, non è colpa loro, ma le educano in questo modo e gli uomini che incontrano avallano questa assurdità.
> perché all'uomo fa piacere in fondo sentirsi superiore e bla bla bla.
> non sto giudicando, osservo semplicemente quello che accade.
> ma ho anche la sgradevolissima sensazione di essere il più vecchio di tutti qui dentro...


Non tutte le donne siamo delle gold-digger... e non sei il più vecchio anzi... ma un po pensi vecchio[emoji4] 
La tua autostima è molto bassa, e con la tua donna rischi di abbassarla fino al sottosuolo


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nella mia misera esperienza, quasi tutte le donne - a parte quelle che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare le scelte giuste e di aver intrapreso una carriera seria - hanno in mente la possibilità di farsi mantenere, o almeno di lavorare meno del marito.
> è così, non è colpa loro, ma le educano in questo modo e gli uomini che incontrano avallano questa assurdità.
> perché all'uomo fa piacere in fondo sentirsi superiore e bla bla bla.
> non sto giudicando, osservo semplicemente quello che accade.
> ma ho anche la sgradevolissima sensazione di essere il più vecchio di tutti qui dentro...


Sì hai ragione...la tua esperienza è proprio misera...mi spiace...
Ah...ho passato i 30.


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Si hai ragione sul offeso. Tu sei uno esempio di situazione "demenziale" senza essere un troll, anzi sei una persona molto autentica[emoji4]


:up: Era demenziale?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si ma i beni materiali ciascuno
> se li procura indipendentemente.
> quella del lavoro e' una scusa.
> che faccia lei carriera,
> se ci tiene ai beni.


Quoto



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> eh lo so, ma il mondo è pieno di cavernicoli che sono ben felici di proporre alle donne di farsi mantenere.
> compreso l'amante della mia compagna, che ogni giorno le ricorda l'ammontare del suo stipendio e il numero di case di proprietà
> e poi anche lei è in una situazione difficile, fa un lavoro che coincide con la sua passione, ed è per questo che guadagna poco e niente.


La cavernicola è lei che sta con uno del genere


Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nella mia misera esperienza, quasi tutte le donne - a parte quelle che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare le scelte giuste e di aver intrapreso una carriera seria - hanno in mente la possibilità di farsi mantenere, o almeno di lavorare meno del marito.
> è così, non è colpa loro, ma le educano in questo modo e gli uomini che incontrano avallano questa assurdità.
> perché all'uomo fa piacere in fondo sentirsi superiore e bla bla bla.
> non sto giudicando, osservo semplicemente quello che accade.
> ma ho anche la sgradevolissima sensazione di essere il più vecchio di tutti qui dentro...


Ma che donne frequenti?
Vieni da me a dirmi che vuoi mantenermi e vedi la ridposta?
La mia indipendenza è una delle cose di cui vado più fiera. Se il mio uomo ha bisogno mi faccio in quattro per aiutarlo. Non cerco certo chi ha di meglio da offrirmi economicamente.
Quanti anni hai?


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> :up: Era demenziale?


Diciamo tormentata... poi non ti dico la mia[emoji2]


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Non so che tipo di donne tu sia abituato a frequentare, ma farsi mantenere non è esattamente l'obiettivo della maggior parte di noi


ok, allora ho incontrato tutte donne abiette.
e dato che nulla accade per caso, vuol dire che solo donne abiette sono riuscito a sedurre.
dio, mi pare di stare in una seduta di motivazione al suicidio...


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ok, allora ho incontrato tutte donne abiette.
> e dato che nulla accade per caso, vuol dire che solo donne abiette sono riuscito a sedurre.
> dio, mi pare di stare in una seduta di motivazione al suicidio...


Perché questa compiacenza? Questo rotolarsi nella squallidità? È più comodo che darsi da fare?


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> La cavernicola è lei che sta con uno del genere
> ...


superato di poco i trenta.
e conosco donne indipendenti, ma stanno con uomini altrettanto indipendenti.
è una legge quasi certa, smentita da pochi casi, che una donna che fa l'avvocato non sta con un muratore stagionale.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nella mia misera esperienza, quasi tutte le donne - a parte quelle che hanno avuto la fortuna di fare le scelte giuste e di aver intrapreso una carriera seria - hanno in mente la possibilità di farsi mantenere, o almeno di lavorare meno del marito.
> è così, non è colpa loro, ma le educano in questo modo e gli uomini che incontrano avallano questa assurdità.
> perché all'uomo fa piacere in fondo sentirsi superiore e bla bla bla.
> non sto giudicando, osservo semplicemente quello che accade.
> ma ho anche la sgradevolissima sensazione di essere il più vecchio di tutti qui dentro...


Dubito che quasi tutte le donne ragionino così.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> superato di poco i trenta.
> e conosco donne indipendenti, ma stanno con uomini altrettanto indipendenti.
> è una legge quasi certa, smentita da pochi casi, che una donna che fa l'avvocato non sta con un muratore stagionale.


44 e guadagno più di mio marito
Un unico conto corrente.
Siamo sposati da 20 anni + 9 di fidanzamenTo. Mai fregato un cazzo di quanto guadagna. Sono lieta che fa un lavoro che gli piace che purtroppo è pagato in maniera diversa dal mio.
Cosa questo c'entri con l'amore non saprei proprio


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> superato di poco i trenta.
> e conosco donne indipendenti, ma stanno con uomini altrettanto indipendenti.
> è una legge quasi certa, smentita da pochi casi, che una donna che fa l'avvocato non sta con un muratore stagionale.


Magari il muratore non ci prova con l'avvocatessa.... provasse!!
Pensi vecchio. E credi che un'altra non ti piglierà. Perché non approffiti le tue trasferte per darti alla pazza gioia? Scommetto che se rimorchi una cominci a goderti finalmente la vita


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu ami così tanto la tua donna da "lasciarla" ad un trucido che non solo non la sa far godere,ma si comporta come l'ultimo coatto arricchito di Tor Bella Monaca.
> 
> mi dai, per favore, la tua definizione di amore,perchè mi sa che è su questo che non ci intendiamo


quello che non riesco a comunicarvi, è il dramma di non riuscire a offrire nulla a parte la mia nuda esistenza.
qualcuno ha scritto che voglio far credere di essere superdotato...assolutamente no, credo di avere una dotazione medio-bassa. I rapporti con lei sono soddisfacenti per il semplice motivo che dopo 6 anni so perfettamente come muovermi, cosa fare, per quanto tempo, con quale ritmo ecc.

io la amo anche in una situazione di merda, a distanza, ecc.
lei riesce a convincermi che invece a una certa età c'è bisogno di un progetto concreto, una casa, ecc.
quindi mi sento io il responsabile del fallimento del nostro rapporto e questo complica ancora di più le cose


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ok, allora ho incontrato tutte donne abiette.
> e dato che nulla accade per caso, vuol dire che solo donne abiette sono riuscito a sedurre.
> dio, mi pare di stare in una seduta di motivazione al suicidio...


Torno alla prima domanda conosci bender?  ora seria: non so se tu abbia conosciuto solo donne  abiette ( definizione un po' troppo ridondante   se riferito ad una donna che preferisce stare in famiglia invece che lavorare fuori), però cremi hai un'idea della donna piuttosto anacronistica


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Diciamo tormentata... poi non ti dico la mia[emoji2]


no, demenziale :carneval:
Pero' almeno non cercavo
il mantenimento.....


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> quello che non riesco a comunicarvi, è il dramma di non riuscire a offrire nulla a parte la mia nuda esistenza.
> qualcuno ha scritto che voglio far credere di essere superdotato...assolutamente no, credo di avere una dotazione medio-bassa. I rapporti con lei sono soddisfacenti per il semplice motivo che dopo 6 anni so perfettamente come muovermi, cosa fare, per quanto tempo, con quale ritmo ecc.
> 
> io la amo anche in una situazione di merda, a distanza, ecc.
> ...


Spiacente,non ti credo.   beninteso.   io credo che tu sia vero,che quello che ci racconti sia vero.

insomma credo alla tua buona fede ed al tuo buon bisogno di stare qui per capire e capirti.

ma non credo che tu voglia accettare la realtà.    e questo tuo rotolarti metaforicamente sui rovi,mi persuade che in realtà,il tuo unico e solo problema è che a te piace questa situazione.

e non parlo di sesso.     ti piace proprio avere una donna che ti tratta così.

ed è questo piacere che non riesci ad ammettere a te stesso che ti manda in loop.

Non so se dispiacermi per te o meno.    però non ti dire che ti piacerebbe invertire i ruoli nel tuo triangolo scaleno,perchè a ruoli invertiti tu sta donna non la vedresti manco in fotografia.


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> quello che non riesco a comunicarvi, è il dramma di non riuscire a offrire nulla a parte la mia nuda esistenza.
> qualcuno ha scritto che voglio far credere di essere superdotato...assolutamente no, credo di avere una dotazione medio-bassa. I rapporti con lei sono soddisfacenti per il semplice motivo che dopo 6 anni so perfettamente come muovermi, cosa fare, per quanto tempo, con quale ritmo ecc.
> 
> io la amo anche in una situazione di merda, a distanza, ecc.
> ...


ma la ami.
Non vivete assieme e lei ha
un altro.
che vede però anche quando ci sei tu.
questo lei non lo ama,
ama te,
ma tiene lui per timore
che tu non sia in grado di 
mantenerla.
figli?????


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Perché questa compiacenza? Questo rotolarsi nella squallidità? È più comodo che darsi da fare?


no, ti assicuro che non mi piace sentirmi una merda, è solo che occorre essere realisti per cercare di affontare i problemi.
che poi non credo di essere una merda, credo solo che voi parlate tanto di Amore incondizionato perché siete dall'altra parte dello schermo, ma nella vita reale anche l'amore più puro è legato alle condizioni economiche e sociali.
Questo non vuol dire che se vostro marito è in difficoltà lo lasciate.
Ma che non vi innamorate di una persona che non sa bene se dovrà fare lavoretti qualsiasi tutta la vita o realizzare i suoi sogni.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no, demenziale :carneval:
> Pero' almeno non cercavo
> il mantenimento.....


ma state flirtando tra di voi all'interno della mia discussione????


----------



## drusilla (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> no, ti assicuro che non mi piace sentirmi una merda, è solo che occorre essere realisti per cercare di affontare i problemi.
> che poi non credo di essere una merda, credo solo che voi parlate tanto di Amore incondizionato perché siete dall'altra parte dello schermo, ma nella vita reale anche l'amore più puro è legato alle condizioni economiche e sociali.
> Questo non vuol dire che se vostro marito è in difficoltà lo lasciate.
> Ma che non vi innamorate di una persona che non sa bene se dovrà fare lavoretti qualsiasi tutta la vita o realizzare i suoi sogni.


Si, hai ragione: è difficile innamorarsi di un uomo senza amor proprio e che si dichiara vinto in partenza


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> superato di poco i trenta.
> e conosco donne indipendenti, ma stanno con uomini altrettanto indipendenti.
> è una legge quasi certa, smentita da pochi casi, che una donna che fa l'avvocato non sta con un muratore stagionale.


esempio infelice.
Boh.
le donne che conosco io lavorano tutte.


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> quello che non riesco a comunicarvi, è il dramma di non riuscire a offrire nulla a parte la mia nuda esistenza.
> qualcuno ha scritto che voglio far credere di essere superdotato...assolutamente no, credo di avere una dotazione medio-bassa. I rapporti con lei sono soddisfacenti per il semplice motivo che dopo 6 anni so perfettamente come muovermi, cosa fare, per quanto tempo, con quale ritmo ecc.
> 
> io la amo anche in una situazione di merda, a distanza, ecc.
> ...


Renditi conto che una relazione non può assolutamente basarsi su come la tocchi e su come ti muovi.


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> no, ti assicuro che non mi piace sentirmi una merda, è solo che occorre essere realisti per cercare di affontare i problemi.
> che poi non credo di essere una merda, credo solo che voi parlate tanto di Amore incondizionato perché siete dall'altra parte dello schermo, ma nella vita reale anche l'amore più puro è legato alle condizioni economiche e sociali.
> Questo non vuol dire che se vostro marito è in difficoltà lo lasciate.
> Ma che non vi innamorate di una persona che non sa bene se dovrà fare lavoretti qualsiasi tutta la vita o realizzare i suoi sogni.


Ma che stupidaggine l'ultima frase!


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> quello che non riesco a comunicarvi, è il dramma di non riuscire a offrire nulla a parte la mia nuda esistenza.
> qualcuno ha scritto che voglio far credere di essere superdotato...assolutamente no, credo di avere una dotazione medio-bassa. I rapporti con lei sono soddisfacenti per il semplice motivo che dopo 6 anni so perfettamente come muovermi, cosa fare, per quanto tempo, con quale ritmo ecc.
> 
> io la amo anche in una situazione di merda, a distanza, ecc.
> ...


Ed il progetto di vita comprende farlo in tre?


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Spiacente,non ti credo.   beninteso.   io credo che tu sia vero,che quello che ci racconti sia vero.
> 
> insomma credo alla tua buona fede ed al tuo buon bisogno di stare qui per capire e capirti.
> 
> ...


molto interessante...
posso chiederti perché secondo te a ruoli invertiti non la vedrei manco in foto? cioè, perché pensi che lei non mi cagherebbe come amante?


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2015)

ma se la trombano contemporaneamente? se cosi' fosse, conviene lasciare la luce accesa, per lui dico, non si sa mai, un errore, una vista, che poi magari ...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> no, ti assicuro che non mi piace sentirmi una merda, è solo che occorre essere realisti per cercare di affontare i problemi.
> che poi non credo di essere una merda, credo solo che voi parlate tanto di Amore incondizionato perché siete dall'altra parte dello schermo, ma nella vita reale anche l'amore più puro è legato alle condizioni economiche e sociali.
> Questo non vuol dire che se vostro marito è in difficoltà lo lasciate.
> Ma che non vi innamorate di una persona che non sa bene se dovrà fare lavoretti qualsiasi tutta la vita o realizzare i suoi sogni.


Onestamente l'amore non tiene un gran conto del lato economico. Poi che gravi e sottolineo gravi problemi economici possano creare crisi nei rapporti di coppia è plausibile ma non certo


----------



## emme76 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto fatti l'amante pure tu


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma la ami.
> Non vivete assieme e lei ha
> un altro.
> che vede però anche quando ci sei tu.
> ...


sarcastica?
comunque no, abbiamo messo in conto di non averne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> molto interessante...
> posso chiederti perché secondo te a ruoli invertiti non la vedrei manco in foto? cioè, perché pensi che lei non mi cagherebbe come amante?


Ora che ci penso,  vista l'età,  potresti parlare anche con LDS, me lo ricordi un po' per certi versi


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2015)

fiammetta, ma ti ho mai chiesto di questo ...


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> molto interessante...
> posso chiederti perché secondo te a ruoli invertiti non la vedrei manco in foto? cioè, perché pensi che lei non mi cagherebbe come amante?


non è lei che ti non vorrebbe come amante,bensì gli è l'altro che ti farebbe fare la Milano-Sanremo a calci nel culo, se ti avvicini a lei.


Lei ti vuole solo perchè con te può fare il comodo suo; con l'altro invece no.    molto semplice.

te l'ho detto nella mia prima risposta.   tu per lei 6 un burattino da muovere come le pare.

i pianti,le lusinghe,le minacce di suicidio sono solo i fili che lei muove a seconda di come le torna meglio.

se a te va bene così,amen.  la vita è tua.    ma l'amore e soprattutto il rispetto per la persona che si ama è tutto un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ed il progetto di vita comprende farlo in tre?


è stato solo un breve periodo, qualche giorno, una decina di giorni credo.
poi in effetti ora che mi ci fai pensare sono stato io a interrompere, fosse stato per lei si sarebbe continuato in quel modo....


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

emme76 ha detto:


> Irrisoluto fatti l'amante pure tu


ma io non ho mai tradito in tutta la mia vita, cioè una sola volta, per due sere, ma avevo 19 anni...


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sarcastica?
> comunque no, abbiamo messo in conto di non averne


non ero sarcastica.
magari lei ne vuole.


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> fosse stato per lei si sarebbe continuato in quel modo....


Nooooooo!!!! Davvero?!?!?!


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> è stato solo un breve periodo, qualche giorno, una decina di giorni credo.
> poi in effetti ora che mi ci fai pensare sono stato io a interrompere, fosse stato per lei si sarebbe continuato in quel modo....


ma scusa, in questi pochi giorni, tu non ti sei sentito una merda? cioe' la cosa ti piaceva. altrimenti avresti mandato a fare in culo, che forse gia ... la signora.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora che ci penso,  vista l'età,  potresti parlare anche con LDS, me lo ricordi un po' per certi versi



Noooooooooooo,  per quanto un po' squilibrato pure LDS non c'e' proprio storia.  Irrisoluto, spero davvero si stia divertendo in attesa della discoteca o la pizza.  

Non e' possibile ' a 30 anni fare certi ragionamenti.  

Neppure per gioco.  SE esisti davvero messo così,  mollala.  Se ne trova un altro. Altro che suicidio.  
DEDICATI al tuo lavoro.  E troverai una un attimo piu' seria, meno troia. 

Chi conosce, soprattutto oggi,  schiere di donne mantenute? IO una sola, pure infelice nonostante i soldi. 
Lavorare meno del marito?

E a casa?

IO per quanto lavoro facessi in ufficio ne avevo il doppio da fare a casa.  Senza problemi ma era così.


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> fosse stato per lei si sarebbe continuato in quel modo....


 chiamala scema.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ah ha detto che si suicida?
























































A che piano abitate? Lascia la finestra aperta!E quando decide di farlo esci di casa e fatti un alibi.


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...


dimmi una cosa: sei il fratello di Bender o di LSD?


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io rientro nel range che indichi tu,  lei ha un paio di anni in più.
> Un utente diceva che me lo merito....può darsi, nel senso che sì, accettiamo le situazioni, anche le più umilianti, quando pensiamo di non poter avere di meglio...
> Le mie peraltro scarse doti si concentrano in due organi alquanto dissimili: cervello e organo riproduttivo. Per il resto sono una tragedia, aspetto fisico mediocre, capacità sociali mediocri ecc.


altra domanda: lei è iscritta al club del furetto rosa?


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> altra domanda: lei è iscritta al club del furetto rosa?


Mi fai un riassunto?


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi fai un riassunto?


non posso, non ho letto tutto.
Ovviamente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noooooooooooo,  per quanto un po' squilibrato pure LDS non c'e' proprio storia.  Irrisoluto, spero davvero si stia divertendo in attesa della discoteca o la pizza.
> 
> Non e' possibile ' a 30 anni fare certi ragionamenti.
> 
> ...


Sono davvero messo così.
Ma sai, quando le tue esperienze sentimentali sono state tutte un disastro, cominci un po' a perdere non dico le speranze, ma almeno le frorze.
Finì così anche con la mia ex: mi lasciò perché diceva che per gli studi che avevo scelto sarei diventato un morto di fame. Però continuava a cercarmi, solo per scopare e farsi portare in giro, e io non riuscivo a dire di no. Alla fine la lasciai io, ma ci misi due anni.

Non ho mai, dico mai, attratto una donna come dite voi, che mi ami davvero incondizionatamente.
E' così sbagliato pensare che sia colpa mia? Cioè che sia il mio scarso valore umano all'origine di tutto ciò?


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non posso, non ho letto tutto.
> Ovviamente.


Dovevo immaginarlo


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> che sia il mio scarso valore umano all'origine di tutto ciò?


mi dicono dalla regia che è lo scarso valore che ti dai.
Se capisci cosa intendo ok, sennò vatteneaffanculo perchè non te lo spiegherò.


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dovevo immaginarlo


la palpebra cala inesorabilmente....


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la palpebra cala inesorabilmente....


capisco. ...


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono davvero messo così.
> Ma sai, quando le tue esperienze sentimentali sono state tutte un disastro, cominci un po' a perdere non dico le speranze, ma almeno le frorze.
> Finì così anche con la mia ex: mi lasciò perché diceva che per gli studi che avevo scelto sarei diventato un morto di fame. Però continuava a cercarmi, solo per scopare e farsi portare in giro, e io non riuscivo a dire di no. Alla fine la lasciai io, ma ci misi due anni.
> 
> ...


Ma di dove sei? Dove vivi? Dove hai vissuto? Che cazzo di ambienti frequenti?


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dimmi una cosa: sei il fratello di Bender o di LSD?


non so chi siano, ma immagino che le loro storie siano simili alla mia.
potreste incollarmi i link alla loro discussione?


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> capisco. ...


comunque, in sostanza, il tipo ha una fidanzata che tromba allegramente con un altro, e lui lo accetta.
"accetta" non del senso dell'ascia, ma che gli ve bene.
E la tipa gli ha detto che se la molla si ammazza. Di cazzi, forse.
Oppure che diventa sarta, ovvero che sarta da un cazzo ad un altro.


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non so chi siano, ma immagino che le loro storie siano simili alla mia.
> potreste incollarmi i link alla loro discussione?


ora sono impegnati, si stanno zerbinando in un condominio.
Non possiamo disturbarli.


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono davvero messo così.
> Ma sai, quando le tue esperienze sentimentali sono state tutte un disastro, cominci un po' a perdere non dico le speranze, ma almeno le frorze.
> Finì così anche con la mia ex: mi lasciò perché diceva che per gli studi che avevo scelto sarei diventato un morto di fame. Però continuava a cercarmi, solo per scopare e farsi portare in giro, e io non riuscivo a dire di no. Alla fine la lasciai io, ma ci misi due anni.
> 
> ...


E perché  avresti uno scarso valore umano scusa?Hai buttato giu qualche vecchietta dopo averle rubato la pensione?Hai ammazzato qualcuno?Hai fatto la pipi in una bottiglia di birra e l'hai offerta a tuo padre?Perche?


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi dicono dalla regia che è lo scarso valore che ti dai.
> Se capisci cosa intendo ok, sennò vatteneaffanculo perchè non te lo spiegherò.


Ti direi che lo scarso valore che mi do non è senza rapporto con lo scarso valore che ho e con le sue conseguenze.
Ok  te l'ho detto e se non hai capito te lo spiego volentieri!


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E perché  avresti uno scarso valore umano scusa?Hai buttato giu qualche vecchietta dopo averle rubato la pensione?Hai ammazzato qualcuno?Hai fatto la pipi in una bottiglia di birra e l'hai offerta a tuo padre?Perche?


mi hai fatto ricordare quando, al liceo, facevo il bagno all'uccellino nel bicchiere dell'acqua del prof di religione e di diritto!


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ti direi che lo scarso valore che mi do non è senza rapporto con lo scarso valore che ho e con le sue conseguenze.
> Ok  te l'ho detto e se non hai capito te lo spiego volentieri!


ok, dipendi dal giudizio degli altri.
Te la devi cavare da solo.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ok, dipendi dal giudizio degli altri.
> Te la devi cavare da solo.


Certo che sei sfortunello, hai sempre qualcuno che ti vuole modificare i post, prima perplesso ora rew :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi hai fatto ricordare quando, al liceo, facevo il bagno all'uccellino nel bicchiere dell'acqua del prof di religione e di diritto!


Vabbè  quello è  ribellione adolescenziale dai!Avessi avuto un uccello l'avrei fatto anch'io col prof di fisica ma per ovvi motivi pratici non l'ho fatto


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che sei sfortunello, hai sempre qualcuno che ti vuole modificare i post, prima perplesso ora rew :carneval:


gombloddi su gombloddi!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> fiammetta, ma ti ho mai chiesto di questo ...


....nick ?  Mmmmhh aspetta ricontrollo l'elenco delle domande, poi ti dico


----------



## zadig (31 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbè  quello è  ribellione adolescenziale dai!Avessi avuto un uccello l'avrei fatto anch'io col prof di fisica ma per ovvi motivi pratici non l'ho fatto


se ci avressi pucciato la gnagna gli avresti fatto un favore!


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ti direi che lo scarso valore che mi do non è senza rapporto con lo scarso valore che ho e con le sue conseguenze.
> Ok  te l'ho detto e se non hai capito te lo spiego volentieri!


Eh.Ma cosa intendi per scarso valore?Essete disoccupato?Non avere soldi?Cosa?


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se ci avressi pucciato la gnagna gli avresti fatto un favore!


Che bella cosa hai detto...mi son commossa


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ma mandala affanculo e riappropriati della tua vita! Cazzo spina dorsale ragazzo! Ritto, fiero, prestante, in piedi perdio..


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma mandala affanculo e riappropriati della tua vita! Cazzo spina dorsale ragazzo! Ritto, fiero, prestante, in piedi perdio..


Vai a dargli una mano fata...e dai Irrisoluto su con la vita!


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh.Ma cosa intendi per scarso valore?Essete disoccupato?Non avere soldi?Cosa?


Ho dedicato tutte le mie energie a un progetto che non darà risultati concreti nel breve termine.
O meglio, sto avendo enormi soddisfazioni, ma un contratto serio mi arriverà non prima di 5/6 anni.
Ok, lo dico, c'entra l'università e la ricerca.
Quindi, potete immaginare.
Lei fa tutt'altro nella vita e non riesce a capire.
Non capisce che dopo un contratto di 6 mesi, starò probabilmente un anno senza vedere un soldo.
E che con questi presupposti o hai la famiglia alle spalle (che non ho) oppure devi vivere ai margini della società, in un appartamento con altre 4 persone.
Questa è la verità...
Ora, voi parlate tanto, ma accettereste una cosa del genere a metà strada tra i 30 e i 40? (lei è un po' più grande di me)



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma di dove sei? Dove vivi? Dove hai vissuto? Che cazzo di ambienti frequenti?


Ti sembrerà strano, ma sono nato e cresciuto in una grande metropoli italiana e ora faccio ricerca all'università in una delle più grandi capitali europee...
Ok, se qualcuno mi riconosce sticazzi, ed è comunque altamente improbabile dato il numero spopositato di post e risposte.



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma mandala affanculo e riappropriati della tua vita! Cazzo spina dorsale ragazzo! Ritto, fiero, prestante, in piedi perdio..


Per quanto strano possa sembrare, queste parole mi fanno bene.
Grazie!


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ho dedicato tutte le mie energie a un progetto che non darà risultati concreti nel breve termine.
> O meglio, sto avendo enormi soddisfazioni, ma un contratto serio mi arriverà non prima di 5/6 anni.
> Ok, lo dico, c'entra l'università e la ricerca.
> Quindi, potete immaginare.
> ...


Io non parlo tanto e probabilmente lo "scarso valore umano" lo intendiamo diversamente.Quello di cui parli tu è  talmente diffuso che se dovessimo considerare tutti quelli che si trovano in quella condizione come esseri di "scarso valore umano" se ne salvano ben pochi nei tempi d'oggi....Quello che stai vivendo tu corrisponde a precarietà e a delusione dopo aver investito le tue energie in un progetto che non ha funzionato....Esistono 50 enni e 60 enni che hanno perso il lavoro e vivono nei limiti della povertà dopo anni di fatica e sudore con famiglia da mantenere e mutui da pagare.Hanno uno scarso valore umano oppure sono stati abbandonati dalla famiglia?Per me lo scarso valore umano ce l'ha lo spacciatore che vive bene vendendo la morte,il medico col posto fisso che si pappa i soldi sottobanco per operare,il politico col vitalizio che della politica non gli frega un cazzo,l'ignorante che giudica per luoghi comuni...Sono pochi esempi eh?Ma se uno ha studiato ed è  stato sfortunato non è  uno con scarso valore umano.È  questa tua convinzione che ti fa male negli altri settori della tua vita.Sei giovane e non è  finita....Chi ti ama ti accetta anche coi 4 soldi in tasca.Ma tii deve amare però per davvero.


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

Non valutare te stesso attraverso gli occhi degli altri perche spesso la tua immagine viene storpiata dal riflesso delle loro esigenze....Insomma un po'di autostima dai!


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non parlo tanto e probabilmente lo "scarso valore umano" lo intendiamo diversamente.Quello di cui parli tu è  talmente diffuso che se dovessimo considerare tutti quelli che si trovano in quella condizione come esseri di "scarso valore umano" se ne salvano ben pochi nei tempi d'oggi....Quello che stai vivendo tu corrisponde a precarietà e a delusione dopo aver investito le tue energie in un progetto che non ha funzionato....Esistono 50 enni e 60 enni che hanno perso il lavoro e vivono nei limiti della povertà dopo anni di fatica e sudore con famiglia da mantenere e mutui da pagare.Hanno uno scarso valore umano oppure sono stati abbandonati dalla famiglia?Per me lo scarso valore umano ce l'ha lo spacciatore che vive bene vendendo la morte,il medico col posto fisso che si pappa i soldi sottobanco per operare,il politico col vitalizio che della politica non gli frega un cazzo,l'ignorante che giudica per luoghi comuni...Sono pochi esempi eh?Ma se uno ha studiato ed è  stato sfortunato non è  uno con scarso valore umano.È  questa tua convinzione che ti fa male negli altri settori della tua vita.Sei giovane e non è  finita....Chi ti ama ti accetta anche coi 4 soldi in tasca.Ma tii deve amare però per davvero.


Si nasce sempre con una certa dose d'amore per se stessi, poi però succede che alcuni non ce la fanno a conservarla.
Sono stato molto fiero di me, in passato, e molti sono stati fieri di me.
Ma ho ricevuto anche tante batoste, come tutti...però non so dirti perché, su di me hanno avuto un effetto devastante.
Il vero problema forse non è la donna di cui parlo in questa discussione, ma la mia ex, con la quale sono stato precedentemente per ben 7 anni.
Mi ha lasciato dicendomi che non avevo un futuro, che avrei dovuto scegliere un percorso di studi più concreto, che avremmo fatto la fame.
L'ho amata più della mia stessa vita e ricordo ognuna delle parole che mi ha detto nel lunghissimo periodo (per ben due anni) in cui mi ha fatto sentire che avevo sbagliato tutto nella vita.
Poi è arrivata lei, la donna di questa discussione, che fino a qualche mese fa mi faceva sentire un dio.
Non solo accettava le mie scelte, ma le condivideva, mi sosteneva, è stato grazie a lei che sono riuscito ad ottenere tutti successi che ho ottenuto.
Poi è arrivato il terzo, l'amante, e lei ha improvvisamente rimesso in discussione tutto: ha cominciato a fare gli stessi identici discorsi della mia ex.
Cioè: che fine faremo, non hai un soldo, chissà quando e se troverai un lavoro decente, ecc.
Certo, la mia condizione non fa di me un essere orribile, ma un uomo al quale nessuna donna mai, superati i trenta, si avvicinerebbe, questo sì.
Però boh, può darsi che mi sbaglio.
Intanto, la cosa più saggia che possa fare, è mantenere la calma e cercare di riprendere in mano la mia vita...


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Scusa ma tu coabiti?
e lei? Ha casa propria?


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è lei che ti non vorrebbe come amante,bensì gli è l'altro che ti farebbe fare la Milano-Sanremo a calci nel culo, se ti avvicini a lei.
> 
> 
> Lei ti vuole solo perchè con te può fare il comodo suo; con l'altro invece no.    molto semplice.
> ...


sono d'accordo che mi manipola.
ma lui è' ancora più zerbino di me.
cioè, lui la riempie di regali, le paga qualunque cosa, cene, vestiti, trucchi, trattamenti estetici e qualunque desiderio lei esprima si concretizza.
tipo, lei dice "sai mi servirebbe un altro computer", il giorno dopo lui le fai recapitare a casa il computer più costoso attualmente in commercio.
in cambio, lui non chiede assolutamente nulla, a parte evidentemente un po' di sesso ogni tanto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu coabiti?
> e lei? Ha casa propria?


lei vive con la madre, che però a casa ci va solo per dormire.
io ho una stanza in un appartamento condiviso, all'estero, ma sto spesso da lei. 
più o meno, vado da lei una volta al mese per una decina di giorni.


----------



## Horny (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sono d'accordo che mi manipola.
> ma lui è' ancora più zerbino di me.
> cioè, lui la riempie di regali, le paga qualunque cosa, cene, vestiti, trucchi, trattamenti estetici e qualunque desiderio lei esprima si concretizza.
> tipo, lei dice "sai mi servirebbe un altro computer", il giorno dopo lui le fai recapitare a casa il computer più costoso attualmente in commercio.
> in cambio, lui non chiede assolutamente nulla, a parte evidentemente un po' di sesso ogni tanto.


Prostituzione.


----------



## Nicka (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sono d'accordo che mi manipola.
> ma lui è' ancora più zerbino di me.
> cioè, lui la riempie di regali, le paga qualunque cosa, cene, vestiti, trucchi, trattamenti estetici e qualunque desiderio lei esprima si concretizza.
> tipo, lei dice "sai mi servirebbe un altro computer", il giorno dopo lui le fai recapitare a casa il computer più costoso attualmente in commercio.
> in cambio, lui non chiede assolutamente nulla, a parte evidentemente un po' di sesso ogni tanto.


Caro mio, la "tua" donna è un bel puttanone...ora vedi tu se a te va bene o no, che il discorso è solo questo.
Che a lei vada bene mi sembra ovvio, il problema sei tu...


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Si nasce sempre con una certa dose d'amore per se stessi, poi però succede che alcuni non ce la fanno a conservarla.
> Sono stato molto fiero di me, in passato, e molti sono stati fieri di me.
> Ma ho ricevuto anche tante batoste, come tutti...però non so dirti perché, su di me hanno avuto un effetto devastante.
> Il vero problema forse non è la donna di cui parlo in questa discussione, ma la mia ex, con la quale sono stato precedentemente per ben 7 anni.
> ...


Un bel po' di sana liberatoria rabbia,ti ci vuole...ti ho lasciato perché  avreste fatto la fame e perché  non le piaceva il tuo percorso di studi?E lei che faceva?La professoressa a Harvard?Madoona che puzza sotto il naso....Inizia da domani a smadonnare ogni tanto,è liberatorio e ripeti di fronte allo specchio "ma se ne andassero a fanculo"


----------



## Bender (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Conosci bender ?


io a questo non ci sono arrivato, e credo non avrei resistito, ma lei non era proprio il tipo da andare così oltre


----------



## drusilla (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono davvero messo così.
> Ma sai, quando le tue esperienze sentimentali sono state tutte un disastro, cominci un po' a perdere non dico le speranze, ma almeno le frorze.
> Finì così anche con la mia ex: mi lasciò perché diceva che per gli studi che avevo scelto sarei diventato un morto di fame. Però continuava a cercarmi, solo per scopare e farsi portare in giro, e io non riuscivo a dire di no. Alla fine la lasciai io, ma ci misi due anni.
> 
> ...


In fatto di donne hai gusti di merda


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Caro mio, la "tua" donna è un bel puttanone...ora vedi tu se a te va bene o no, che il discorso è solo questo.
> Che a lei vada bene mi sembra ovvio, il problema sei tu...


Lo so lo so...
Comunque voglio sperare che non a tutte andrebbe bene essere dei puttanoni...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> In fatto di donne hai gusti di merda


C'è anche un'altra possibile interpretazione: che essendo io una merda attiro solo donne di merda.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io a questo non ci sono arrivato, e credo non avrei resistito, ma lei non era proprio il tipo da andare così oltre


Sì, solo la donna in questione è capace di spingersi così oltre....
d'altra parte sono consapevole di avere le mie responsabilità...


----------



## drusilla (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> C'è anche un'altra possibile interpretazione: che essendo io una merda attiro solo donne di merda.


Dai un valore economico alle persone? Siccome non hai un soldo non vali un cavolo? Ti accompagni allora alle tue simili.... di che ti lamenti...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un bel po' di sana liberatoria rabbia,ti ci vuole...ti ho lasciato perché  avreste fatto la fame e perché  non le piaceva il tuo percorso di studi?E lei che faceva?La professoressa a Harvard?Madoona che puzza sotto il naso....Inizia da domani a smadonnare ogni tanto,è liberatorio e ripeti di fronte allo specchio "ma se ne andassero a fanculo"


Ci devo provare, sì, dicono che sia terapeutico.
Il problema è che sono ipercritico nei confronti di me stesso, per cui se mi viene mossa una critica invece di pensare "ma vaffanculo" penso "ma vuoi vedere che ha ragione?"


----------



## Bender (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, solo la donna in questione è capace di spingersi così oltre....
> d'altra parte sono consapevole di avere le mie responsabilità...


non volevo fare paragoni o sminuire qualcuno.
anche a me è capitato appena iscritto qui di essere scambiato per un troll, c'è voluto un po per convincere tutti che ero davvero così.
purtroppo in una coppia c'è sempre una parte più debole, che è quella che ama di più, se la differenza è minima non si nota molto.
a volte si è tentati dal spingersi oltre solo per vedere il punto di rottura dell'altro dov'è


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Febbraio 2015)

Il messaggio della tua fidanzata è preciso: 1) voglio stare con te, ma hai le pezze al culo. 2) Ho trovato un amante-finanziatore-zerbino. 3) Accettalo come lui ha accettato te. 4) Lui mi dà quello che tu non puoi darmi.

È una proposta molto forte, molto immorale. C'è chi la chiamerebbe poliamore o chi prostituzione, ma le definizioni sono sempre inopportune. Sei irrisoluto perché in questo momento non hai realizzato se è così immorale da rifiutarla oppure se quel guardarli dalla poltrona è una sofferenza che tutto sommato puoi accettare o addirittura è un travaglio che ti piace. 

Il senso di inadeguatezza di fondo che ti ritrovi combacia bene con l'idea che lei abbia qualcuno che sopperisca a quello che non puoi darle: un po' ti piace sentirti inadeguato e (avendo un'indole sessuale tendenzialmente sottomessa) l'idea che ci sia qualcuno che, mantenendo lei, aumenti e sottolinei questa tua mancanza ti stuzzica. Ti stuzzica anche che lei abbia trovato uno che la mantiene. 

Quando pensi a loro due, che sensazioni hai?


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> C'è anche un'altra possibile interpretazione: che essendo io una merda attiro solo donne di merda.


NON SEI UNA MERDA.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io a questo non ci sono arrivato, e credo non avrei resistito, ma lei non era proprio il tipo da andare così oltre


ecco lei non ci è arrivata, tu hai subito molto e troppo per comprendere i limiti oltre i quali non andresti


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dai un valore economico alle persone? Siccome non hai un soldo non vali un cavolo? Ti accompagni allora alle tue simili.... di che ti lamenti...


l'ho notato anche io in ogni suo discorso aleggia il concetto : hai soldi = vali /ne ha pochi=non vali


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

che progetti avevate per voi due? In che forma vedevate il vostro futuro?

Tu stai più all'estero che da lei a momenti. Lei dorme dalla madre ... 
Per un po' si vive bene senza concretizzare, ma prima o poi arriva quel momento che si vorrebbe una base chiara. Qualunque essa sia. Che piano B e C hai nel cassetto? Visto che non hai genitori che ti possono sostenere? Cioè, non si punta mai tutto su una carta. Una via di "fuga" ci vuole sempre. E capita a tanti, che devono accantonare per un periodo o per sempre il loro "sogno", perché le circostanze non lo permettono. Non e una cosa grave, si trova sempre una via e una cosa che ci appassiona ... 

Pensa a te stesso. Alzati e metti in ordine la tua situazione ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> C'è anche un'altra possibile interpretazione: che essendo io una merda attiro solo donne di merda.


Perché ti ritieni una merda ?


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sono d'accordo che mi manipola.
> ma lui è' ancora più zerbino di me.
> cioè, lui la riempie di regali, le paga qualunque cosa, cene, vestiti, trucchi, trattamenti estetici e qualunque desiderio lei esprima si concretizza.
> tipo, lei dice "sai mi servirebbe un altro computer", il giorno dopo lui le fai recapitare a casa il computer più costoso attualmente in commercio.
> in cambio, lui non chiede assolutamente nulla, a parte evidentemente un po' di sesso ogni tanto.


fossi in te non la tromberei neanche con il cazzo di un altro.
Molla quella bagascia ipocrita.
Le mignotte normali le rispetto, quelle come lei invece no.

Chissà cosa succederebbe se tu trombassi un'altra. Prova a farle lo scherzino, e vedi come reagisce.


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non volevo fare paragoni o sminuire qualcuno.
> anche a me è capitato appena iscritto qui di essere scambiato per un troll, c'è voluto un po per convincere tutti che ero davvero così.
> purtroppo in una coppia c'è sempre una parte più debole, che è quella che ama di più, se la differenza è minima non si nota molto.
> a volte si è tentati dal spingersi oltre solo per vedere il punto di rottura dell'altro dov'è


vogliono insidiare il tuo primato: fagli vedere chi sei!


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> In fatto di donne hai gusti di merda


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2015)

:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vogliono insidiare il tuo primato: fagli vedere chi sei!


Scusami Bender ma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> l'ho notato anche io in ogni suo discorso aleggia il concetto : hai soldi = vali /ne ha pochi=non vali



Ciao

è quello che gli attribuiscono la sua ex e ora questa. 
Ma lui ha preso determinate scelte, per motivi specifici suoi. Che ponevano altro al primo posto che i soldi. 

Che ponga delle condizioni. Prendere o lasciare. Poiché lei lo sapeva che scelte ha preso e se non le stanno più bene, aria. Si chiude. E non si inizia a trovare scuse e colpe, per una cosa che si sapeva in precedenza. E forse lui ora nota pure, che con gli ideali non si mangia ... dei compromessi vanno presi. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che gli attribuiscono la sua ex e ora questa.
> Ma lui ha preso determinate scelte, per motivi specifici suoi. Che ponevano altro al primo posto che i soldi.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che gli attribuiscono la sua ex e ora questa.
> Ma lui ha preso determinate scelte, per motivi specifici suoi. Che ponevano altro al primo posto che i soldi.
> ...


Si ma lui mi da l'idea che le abbia fatte proprie, tanto che poi ipotizza di essere una merda. Deve sganciarsi da questa dioendenza mentale


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vai a dargli una mano fata...e dai Irrisoluto su con la vita!


Che faccio?  Gentilmente gli sfrantumo l'ampolla ano rettale ?
Irrisolto posso pisellarla?


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma lui mi da l'idea che le abbia fatte proprie, tanto che poi ipotizza di essere una merda. Deve sganciarsi da questa dioendenza mentale



Ciao

forse, perché una parte di lui, sta iniziando a dubitare delle scelte che ha preso. 
Quando sei convinto di quello che fai e che hai scelto, nessun uragano ti può smuovere. 
Ma si vede, che le conseguenze delle sue scelte sono molto pesanti da portare ... 
L'incertezza, è una cosa che si ti attacca come una zecca e ti fa dubitare ... 

Dovrebbe in primis risolvere la sua situazione e non pensare troppo a lei. 
Anzi, lei gli prende solo energie, che ha bisogno per altro ... 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, perché una parte di lui, sta iniziando a dubitare delle scelte che ha preso.
> Quando sei convinto di quello che fai e che hai scelto, nessun uragano ti può smuovere.
> ...


Sei saggia


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Che faccio?  Gentilmente gli sfrantumo l'ampolla ano rettale ?
> Irrisolto posso pisellarla?


....con 109 kg di spinta la mandi al pronto soccorso


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sei saggia


Sienne è  l'oro di questo forum:up:


----------



## Vipera gentile (1 Febbraio 2015)

La mancanza o la perdita dell'autostima è una brutta bestia e l'equazione soldi = non essere una merda è deleteria. 
Piuttosto che incaponirti su un rapporto che di fatto non rende felici nessuno dei due, consiglierei di partire da te e di cercare di ritrovare le motivazioni per stare bene o perlomeno in pace con te stesso.

Per farlo, però, devi mollarla senza rimpianti. Anche perché credo non ne valga nemmeno mezzo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ....con 109 kg di spinta la mandi al pronto soccorso


104 kg....
sto calando oggi sono 103.5 ho fatto la cacca!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, perché una parte di lui, sta iniziando a dubitare delle scelte che ha preso.
> Quando sei convinto di quello che fai e che hai scelto, nessun uragano ti può smuovere.
> ...


Già, lei non mi sembra si preoccupi molto di come sta realmente lui


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che gli attribuiscono la sua ex e ora questa.
> Ma lui ha preso determinate scelte, per motivi specifici suoi. Che ponevano altro al primo posto che i soldi.
> ...


Ma...se vi organizzate potreste mandare falliti l'ordine degli psicologi!
E' una vera e propria seduta di psicanalisi.
Comunque Sienne, hai colto perfettamente il punto cruciale.
Che poi, in verità, io camperei anche con molto poco, ho una forte inclinazione all'ascesi.
Il problema è che ho anche bisogno di rapporti umani, anche erotici...a volte ho creduto di aver trovato donne che potessero condiividere con me i miei progetti e miei sacrifici. All'inizio è stato vero, almeno in due casi, ma poi nessuna resiste, col tempo hanno avuto tutte bisogno di cose normali che io non potevo dare. Non solo per mancanza di soldi, ma anche per mancanza di tempo.
Quando lei ha iniziato a uscire con sto tizio, io le dedicavo si e no mezz'ora al giorno...


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quando pensi a loro due, che sensazioni hai?


Che poi questa è la domanda...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il messaggio della tua fidanzata è preciso: 1) voglio stare con te, ma hai le pezze al culo. 2) Ho trovato un amante-finanziatore-zerbino. 3) Accettalo come lui ha accettato te. 4) Lui mi dà quello che tu non puoi darmi.
> 
> È una proposta molto forte, molto immorale. C'è chi la chiamerebbe poliamore o chi prostituzione, ma le definizioni sono sempre inopportune. Sei irrisoluto perché in questo momento non hai realizzato se è così immorale da rifiutarla oppure se quel guardarli dalla poltrona è una sofferenza che tutto sommato puoi accettare o addirittura è un travaglio che ti piace.
> 
> ...


Anche quest'analisi la trovo calzante.

Infatti voglio complicare ulteriormente le cose:
il problema deriva anche da alcune mie convinzioni, che forse però erano solo ideologiche, riguardo la libertà nei rapporti d'amore.
Insomma, per dirla banalmente, è da quando sono adolescente che ho il desiderio di vivere oltre le convezioni morali, ma non solo a parole - per quello basta essere un po' immaturi e idealisti. Volevo sperimentare nella mia vita tutto ciò che mi sembrava potenziare la potenzialità dell'essere umano...la sua energia erotica.
Quindi boh, una parte di me pensa che voi la chiamate zoccola, ma è solo una donna particolarmente spregiudicata.
E che realizza concretamente ciò che tante altre donne fantasticano, ma che schiave di una morale che non appartiene loro realmente, si adeguano alla convenzione monogamica...
C'è anche questo nelle mie scelte.
E oltretutto, non ho sottolineato abbastanza che se io non la pensassi così, non mi sarei mai trovato in quesdta situazione.
Cioè, ho la mia bella dose di responsabilità...
E sono scisso tra la volontà di vivere controcorrente e il senso di obbedienza che tutti noi abbiamo dentro e di cui è difficile liberarsi del tutto....


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche quest'analisi la trovo calzante.
> 
> Infatti voglio complicare ulteriormente le cose:
> il problema deriva anche da alcune mie convinzioni, che forse però erano solo ideologiche, riguardo la libertà nei rapporti d'amore.
> ...


Il percorso per arrivare alla consapevolezza di ciò che si è e di ciò che si vuole non è nè rapido nè indolore...
Ti sei trovato in quella situazione perchè lo hai voluto tu, devi capire se è solo sperimentazione estemporanea o se è una parte viva di te, se è un lato che tu possa coltivare perchè ti regala emozioni limite o se è stato un "errore", lo virgoletto perchè per me di errori non si tratta quando vuoi approfondire un lato di te.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche quest'analisi la trovo calzante.
> 
> Infatti voglio complicare ulteriormente le cose:
> il problema deriva anche da alcune mie convinzioni, che forse però erano solo ideologiche, riguardo la libertà nei rapporti d'amore.
> ...


E torniamo al punto che forse un po' ti piace crogiolarti in questa situazione.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E torniamo al punto che forse un po' ti piace crogiolarti in questa situazione.


Toglierei 'un po''.

Dio li fa e poi li accoppia.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il percorso per arrivare alla consapevolezza di ciò che si è e di ciò che si vuole non è nè rapido nè indolore...
> Ti sei trovato in quella situazione perchè lo hai voluto tu, devi capire se è solo sperimentazione estemporanea o se è una parte viva di te, se è un lato che tu possa coltivare perchè ti regala emozioni limite o se è stato un "errore", lo virgoletto perchè per me di errori non si tratta quando vuoi approfondire un lato di te.


Credo in realtà di averlo già capito...
Ho delle responsabilità, ma questo non vuol dire che sono felice della situazione...
Anzi, la sofferenza è grande.
E soprattutto, nuoce alla mia vita, alla mia realizzazione.
Ho bisogno anche di tranquillità e di normalità, come la maggior parte degli esseri umani...
A volte sento il desiderio fortissimo di avere accanto una donna normale, che mi ami per quello che sono, che voglia solo essere felice insieme a me...
Ma poi boh, mi ricordo che questa cosa non esiste, che è basata sull'ipocrisia e sulla repressione degli istinti...


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Credo in realtà di averlo già capito...
> Ho delle responsabilità, ma questo non vuol dire che sono felice della situazione...
> Anzi, la sofferenza è grande.
> E soprattutto, nuoce alla mia vita, alla mia realizzazione.
> ...


Come fai a volere una donna normale se non sei normale tu? Che poi ci sarebbe da discutere su cosa sia o meno normale.
Sei sicuro che in una situazione di "normalità" tu saresti felice e realizzato?
Ti ci sei messo tu, hai partecipato a un certo genere di rapporti che con quella normalità ipocrita non c'azzeccano nulla.
Sarebbe da capire se in quella sofferenza, che è normale e indubbia, tu abbia avuto anche una consapevolezza di fondo che ti porta a dire "questo è quello che fa per me" e accettarlo. E goderne. Tu ti crogioli nell'idea di essere praticamente umiliato e usato da una donna che non ti filerebbe manco morta, perchè ha trovato in un altro tutto ciò che tu non sei, ma vuole anche te.
Non è da tutti, è una fantasia che è più diffusa di quello che credi, ma sono pochi quelli che riescono a gestirla e a prenderne il lato eccitante e bello.
Lei si sollazza con uno e poi viene da te per finire, perchè tu dici di saperci fare con lei.
Devi capire quanto ti manda giù di testa sta cosa. O se è solo sofferenza.
Quel che è certo è che le carte sono scoperte.
Puoi vivere una delle esperienze più "emozionanti" della tua vita o capire che la cosa non fa proprio per te.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche quest'analisi la trovo calzante.
> 
> Infatti voglio complicare ulteriormente le cose:
> il problema deriva anche da alcune mie convinzioni, che forse però erano solo ideologiche, riguardo la libertà nei rapporti d'amore.
> ...


ok...in mezzo alla carica erotica hai perso un po il filo....sarebbe spregiudicata se lo facesse senza mettersi niente in tasca...ma una,a meno che non faccia la prostituta come professione,che in mezzo al erotismo si pappa anche dei beni materiali a nome della sua disinibizione sessuale piangendo poi e minacciando anche di uccidersi nel caso in cui la lasciassi si chiama ....zoccola.Ovviamente se ti fa stare meglio considerarla spregiudicata per giustificare il tua attaccamento a lei fai pure.Ma non è così.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche quest'analisi la trovo calzante.
> 
> Infatti voglio complicare ulteriormente le cose:
> il problema deriva anche da alcune mie convinzioni, che forse però erano solo ideologiche, riguardo la libertà nei rapporti d'amore.
> ...


Osa.
Prova a dirle, ok...
Voi fatelo e io vi guardo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come fai a volere una donna normale se non sei normale tu? Che poi ci sarebbe da discutere su cosa sia o meno normale.
> Sei sicuro che in una situazione di "normalità" tu saresti felice e realizzato?
> Ti ci sei messo tu, hai partecipato a un certo genere di rapporti che con quella normalità ipocrita non c'azzeccano nulla.
> Sarebbe da capire se in quella sofferenza, che è normale e indubbia, tu abbia avuto anche una consapevolezza di fondo che ti porta a dire "questo è quello che fa per me" e accettarlo. E goderne. Tu ti crogioli nell'idea di essere praticamente umiliato e usato da una donna che non ti filerebbe manco morta, perchè ha trovato in un altro tutto ciò che tu non sei, ma vuole anche te.
> ...


E' vero, non sono "normale", nel senso che non sopporto i rapporti in cui sento che c'è qualche istinto represso.
Preferisco il dolore di un tradimento consumato alla depressione che scaturisce dal sentire che la tua donna desidererebbe essere montata da un esercito di marines, ma dato che è socialmente inaccettabile si limita a sublimare dicendoti che desidera solo te (e intanto magari sta immaginando Peni eretti che le riempiono ogni pertugio).
Meglio lasciare massima libertà di espressione e poi decidere se ti sta bene oppure no.
A me è stato bene, lo ammetto, sentire il suo desiderio così crudo e animalesco è una cosa che mi turba e non voglio sfuggire ai turbamenti.
Però boh, anche la tranquillità ha il suo fascino.
Piccola precisazione: non è vero che lei non mi filerebbe neanche di striscio. Il solo problema che abbiamo è di ordine materiale, nel senso che non possiamo fare progetti concreti (non possiamo convivere per mancanza di stabilità lavorativa). Con l'amante lei ha un rapporto puramente sadico, nel senso che lo sfrutta e non glielo nasconde neanche. Per un periodo ho parlato molto con  lui ed era perfettamente consapevole che il suo ruolo era di completa sudditanza...non faceva che ripetere che il suo unico obiettivo era di renderla felice, di fare quello che poteva far piacere, anche solo con i soldi...
Se dovesse davvero scegliere tra me e lui, sceglierebbe me, non ho dubbi su questo. Ma sono io che non voglio assumermi la responsabilità di farle fare la fame, da quando ho capito che il mio stile di vita spartano non le sta bene...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Osa.
> Prova a dirle, ok...
> Voi fatelo e io vi guardo.


Già fatto...cioè, per un breve periodo lei ha voluto entrambi nello stesso letto. E noi abbiamo accettato. La sofferenza alla fine ha avuto la meglio, almeno per me. Lei avrebbe continuato per ovvi motivi, lui fa tutto quello che vuole lei e pare non avere alcuna esigenza propria, e io stavo malissimo - non ho dormito per diversi giorni di fila, l'immagine di lei che godeva con un altro mi ha tormentato e mi tormenta ancora oggi.


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' vero, non sono "normale", nel senso che non sopporto i rapporti in cui sento che c'è qualche istinto represso.
> Preferisco il dolore di un tradimento consumato alla depressione che scaturisce dal sentire che la tua donna desidererebbe essere montata da un esercito di marines, ma dato che è socialmente inaccettabile si limita a sublimare dicendoti che desidera solo te (e intanto magari sta immaginando Peni eretti che le riempiono ogni pertugio).
> Meglio lasciare massima libertà di espressione e poi decidere se ti sta bene oppure no.
> *A me è stato bene, lo ammetto, sentire il suo desiderio così crudo e animalesco è una cosa che mi turba e non voglio sfuggire ai turbamenti.*
> ...


Sul neretto: è il punto che devi capire e accettare se vuoi. Quel turbamento è eccitante o ti mette solo ed esclusivamente a disagio? Perchè se c'è dell'eccitazione coltivalo. Può essere anche solo un periodo della tua vita, ma certi turbamenti vanno vissuti se trovi una giusta controparte.
Tu sai, lei sai, l'altro sa...ma meglio di così cosa vuoi!?
La tranquillità? Quella verrà...
La tranquillità è serenità e per averla devi trovare una persona che ti faccia essere tranquillo e che sia tranquilla allo stesso tempo. La serenità è la cosa più bella che esista, per me.
L'andare giù di testa nel vedere la tua donna con un altro, magari partecipare, magari sentirti umiliato è però altro.
Questa non è serenità, è tempesta emotiva.
Molte persone nel corso della vita si trovano ad avere a che fare con le tempeste emotive, c'è chi le vive, c'è chi le sopprime.
Per quanto tu ti senta ora male ricorda che il coltello dalla parte del manico lo hai tu.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ok...in mezzo alla carica erotica hai perso un po il filo....sarebbe spregiudicata se lo facesse senza mettersi niente in tasca...ma una,a meno che non faccia la prostituta come professione,che in mezzo al erotismo si pappa anche dei beni materiali a nome della sua disinibizione sessuale piangendo poi e minacciando anche di uccidersi nel caso in cui la lasciassi si chiama ....zoccola.Ovviamente se ti fa stare meglio considerarla spregiudicata per giustificare il tua attaccamento a lei fai pure.Ma non è così.


Sì, può darsi, e infatti la domanda che le faccio spesso è se sta con lui per i soldi o per il sesso. PErché a volte pare che lo usi come giocattolo sessuale, altre come distributore di regali, altre ancora come un'àncora di salvezza - perché lui le offre di andare a vivere insieme...e lei dice che se si trovasse in difficoltà economiche, sapere che c'è almeno una casa in cui andare la tranquillizza...
ma se allora il fulcro è questo, che c'entra andarci a letto?
e infatti forse è tutt'e due le cose: una zoccola spregiudicata!


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo te lui la riempirebbe di regali se non ci facesse sesso e pure a tre?


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Quoto nicka.
tuttavia non mi pare che la tua donna,
cercando l'appoggio di non uno, ma due uomini,
abbia un comportamento anticonformista,
fuori dagli schemi.
lo scrivi tu stesso: tante donne cercano questo.
che lei lo ammetta, boh, hai pure scritto che l'hai scoperto tu.
d'altra parte se avete 35 anni, lei vive colla madre, è state assieme
alcuni giorni al mese, e non avete pensato a un cambiamento di situazione,
non si può neppure dire che siate una coppia, o lei non vi percepisce come tale.
Poi se tu a 3x anni, legittimamente, ti vuoi dedicare a progetti per i quali
devi vivere con 3 e non hai soldi quasi per vivere, questo può 
essere un ostacolo a qualsiasi relazione.
non vuol per questo dire che tu valga poco.
magari non è' il tuo momento.
Stare soli e' senz'altro faticoso.
questo tipo di rapporto, per te, e' meglio?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' vero, non sono "normale", nel senso che non sopporto i rapporti in cui sento che c'è qualche istinto represso.
> Preferisco il dolore di un tradimento consumato alla depressione che scaturisce dal sentire che la tua donna desidererebbe essere montata da un esercito di marines, ma dato che è socialmente inaccettabile si limita a sublimare dicendoti che desidera solo te (e intanto magari sta immaginando Peni eretti che le riempiono ogni pertugio).
> Meglio lasciare massima libertà di espressione e poi decidere se ti sta bene oppure no.
> A me è stato bene, lo ammetto, sentire il suo desiderio così crudo e animalesco è una cosa che mi turba e non voglio sfuggire ai turbamenti.
> ...


Bene visto che ti sta bene:  che frequenti l'altro,  che lei non rinunci a nessun agio ( con chiunque )  per avere una vita spartana( con te) ,  il "suo desiderio così crudo e animalesco" ti eccita  e preferisci lo sconforto di un tradimento che si ripete nel tempo ad una depressione che nascerebbe nel sentirla insoddisfatta ... Premesso tutto ciò ricordarmi di cosa ti lamenti che ormai ho perso il filo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Già fatto...cioè, per un breve periodo lei ha voluto entrambi nello stesso letto. E noi abbiamo accettato. La sofferenza alla fine ha avuto la meglio, almeno per me. Lei avrebbe continuato per ovvi motivi, lui fa tutto quello che vuole lei e pare non avere alcuna esigenza propria, e io stavo malissimo - non ho dormito per diversi giorni di fila, l'immagine di lei che godeva con un altro mi ha tormentato e mi tormenta ancora oggi.


Godeva ? Ma non è lei che ti ri-cerca perché da lui non riesce ad essere soddisfatta ? mi era sembrato di capire che lei sostiene di continuare il rapporto con lui perché la soddisfa da un punto di vista materiale e non sessuale


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Godeva ? Ma non è lei che ti ri-cerca perché da lui non riesce ad essere soddisfatta ? mi era sembrato di capire che lei sostiene di continuare il rapporto con lui perché la soddisfa da un punto di vista materiale e non sessuale


Una che si fa vedere dal proprio uomo mentre si tromba un altro, che può pure essere incapace, gode per forza di cose, fosse anche solo mentalmente...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una che si fa vedere dal proprio uomo mentre si tromba un altro, che può pure essere incapace, gode per forza di cose, fosse anche solo mentalmente...


Ah dici che finge per la platea ? :singleeyeeggio che andar di notte


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah dici che finge per la platea ? :singleeyeeggio che andar di notte


No no, anzi...non finge proprio...


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una che si fa vedere dal proprio uomo mentre si tromba un altro, che può pure essere incapace, gode per forza di cose, fosse anche solo mentalmente...


Perché?


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché?


Perchè a quel punto ci arrivi, non ti ci trovi.
E se ci arrivi è perchè l'idea ti eccita di partenza.
Non mi stupirei affatto se lei, quando erano tutti e tre insieme, godesse da morire anche se il compagno non la toccava. Solo a farsi guardare.
Dopo che invece Irrisoluto le ha detto "no basta" invece lei non riesce a godere con l'amante, ma ci si vede e si fa sollazzare per farsi poi la scopata con il compagno. Come se ci fosse un interruttore.
Se sono tutti e 3 insieme invece lei è assolutamente soddisfatta.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè a quel punto ci arrivi, non ti ci trovi.
> E se ci arrivi è perchè l'idea ti eccita di partenza.
> Non mi stupirei affatto se lei, quando erano tutti e tre insieme, godesse da morire anche se il compagno non la toccava. Solo a farsi guardare.
> Dopo che invece Irrisoluto le ha detto "no basta" invece lei non riesce a godere con l'amante, ma ci si vede e si fa sollazzare per farsi poi la scopata con il compagno. Come se ci fosse un interruttore.
> Se sono tutti e 3 insieme invece lei è assolutamente soddisfatta.


È vero...io di sesso son rimasta ai tempi di Adamo ed Eva:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È vero...io di sesso son rimasta ai tempi di Adamo ed Eva:singleeye:


Non credere che io sia molto avanti...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È vero...io di sesso son rimasta ai tempi di Adamo ed Eva:singleeye:


Mangiando la mela ?


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mangiando la mela ?


Non saranno mica rimasti solo alla mela?Voglio dire Eva era una strafiga....


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non saranno mica rimasti solo alla mela?Voglio dire Eva era una strafiga....


Anche se non lo fosse stata era l'unica donna disponibile


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Irrisoluto.
Sembra che tutti mettano l'accento sugli equilibri sessuali, nella tua vicenda.
Mi chiedo invece se a te tutto sommato la presenza dell'altro come sicurezza economica non faccia sentire sollevato. In parte ti deresponsabilizza dal doverci pensare tu, no?
Mi chiedo, quindi: se la tua lei avesse questo uomo a parte te, ma gestisse la sua relazione parallela senza fartela pesare e senza menzionartela, pensi che riusciresti ad accettarla?
Una situazione _don't ask, don't tell_​ la vedresti adatta a te?


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche se non lo fosse stata era l'unica donna disponibile


Beata Eva


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una che si fa vedere dal proprio uomo mentre si tromba un altro, che può pure essere incapace, gode per forza di cose, fosse anche solo mentalmente...


Esatto...
Diciamo, per usare un eufemismo, che lui non è il massimo della potenza, però sa farla eccitare.
Quindi "godeva" nel senso che le piaceva, ma per venire è un altro paio di maniche...
Aggiungici che lei non arriva l'orgasmo in due minuti, occorre molta dedizione, savoir faire, impegno, amore e...tempo!
In altre parole, per essere ancora più espliciti, bisogna durare molto e in condizioni ottimali, cosa che lui non è in grado di fare....


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ciao Irrisoluto.
> Sembra che tutti mettano l'accento sugli equilibri sessuali, nella tua vicenda.
> Mi chiedo invece se a te tutto sommato la presenza dell'altro come sicurezza economica non faccia sentire sollevato. In parte ti deresponsabilizza dal doverci pensare tu, no?
> Mi chiedo, quindi: se la tua lei avesse questo uomo a parte te, ma gestisse la sua relazione parallela senza fartela pesare e senza menzionartela, pensi che riusciresti ad accettarla?
> Una situazione _don't ask, don't tell_​ la vedresti adatta a te?


Ciao Olimpia, vedo condividiamo la stessa triste condizione di "neofiti" su questo forum...
Dunque, hai ragione sarebbe una soluzione, ma io ho una patologia gravissima: sono malato di "verità", nel senso che devo sapere tutto (o quasi) per stare tranquillo...non sopporto l'idea di non avere il controllo sulla situazione...


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ciao Olimpia, vedo condividiamo la stessa triste condizione di "neofiti" su questo forum...
> Dunque, hai ragione sarebbe una soluzione, ma io ho una patologia gravissima: sono malato di "verità", nel senso che devo sapere tutto (o quasi) per stare tranquillo...non sopporto l'idea di non avere il controllo sulla situazione...


Non ci credo io per prima, ad una soluzione del genere; ma visto che sei in uno stato di forte sofferenza ho pensato che valesse almeno la pena di prenderla in considerazione. Fatto, e ora la scartiamo 
Una domanda: cosa ti farebbe sentire di avere pienamente il controllo? Mi descrivi la situazione con tutti i tasselli al loro posto, per favore? 

P.S. Grazie per la solidarietà, ma non sono qui tristemente, per fortuna 
Leggo, penso, imparo. Forse tra un po' parlerò anche, chissà


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo te lui la riempirebbe di regali se non ci facesse sesso e pure a tre?


A tre l'abbiamo fatto per un periodo limitato...
E comunque lo fanno molto di rado, anche perché lui non è tanto interessato al sesso...
Credo che lui sia davvero innamorato e la riempie di regali per tenerla vicina come persona, prima che come amante...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Quoto nicka.
> tuttavia non mi pare che la tua donna,
> cercando l'appoggio di non uno, ma due uomini,
> abbia un comportamento anticonformista,
> ...


Stare solo per me non è un problema, sono tendenzialmente ascetico!
Mi piace dedicare tutte le mie energie al mio lavoro (anche quando non è retribuito) e anzi è proprio questo uno dei motivi per i quali il nostro rapporto è andato in crisi...
Il problema per me è che questa situazione mi toglie energie, mi distrae, mi fa stare spesso in una condizione di prostrazione tale che non riesco a concentrarmi (il mio lavoro richiede non solo energie e tempo, ma anche una certa presenza cerebrale, devo essere lucido e reattivo)


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Non ci credo io per prima, ad una soluzione del genere; ma visto che sei in uno stato di forte sofferenza ho pensato che valesse almeno la pena di prenderla in considerazione. Fatto, e ora la scartiamo
> Una domanda: cosa ti farebbe sentire di avere pienamente il controllo? Mi descrivi la situazione con tutti i tasselli al loro posto, per favore?
> 
> P.S. Grazie per la solidarietà, ma non sono qui tristemente, per fortuna
> Leggo, penso, imparo. Forse tra un po' parlerò anche, chissà


Dunque, piccolo riassunto della situazione attuale: non conviviamo stabilmente, sono all'estero e ci rimarrò a lungo, però torno in italia per stare da lei ogni mese, per una decina di giorni. Nei lunghi periodi in cui non ci sto, lei ha una specie di sostituto, l'amante appunto, che le paga cene, trattamenti estetici, la porta al cinema, a zonzo, la riempie di regali, ecc. Saltuariamente vanno anche a letto insieme, ma non è una regola, succederà circa una volta a settimana. 
Nei giorni in cui sto da lei, non si sentono, per volere di lei. 
Quando riparto, sta per un paio di giorni in lutto e poi riprende a vederlo.
Il patto tra me e lei è che mi racconta tutto, voglio rendermi conto del tipo di rapporto che hanno, anche per non trovarmi tra qualche mese a dover gestire una situazione di cui non avevo idea...
P.S.: sì, è un forum molto vivace, sinceramente non me l'aspettavo...


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dunque, piccolo riassunto della situazione attuale: non conviviamo stabilmente, sono all'estero e ci rimarrò a lungo,* però torno in italia per stare da lei ogni mese, per una decina di giorni.* Nei lunghi periodi in cui non ci sto, lei ha una specie di sostituto, l'amante appunto, che le paga cene, trattamenti estetici, la porta al cinema, a zonzo, la riempie di regali, ecc. Saltuariamente vanno anche a letto insieme, ma non è una regola, succederà circa una volta a settimana.
> Nei giorni in cui sto da lei, non si sentono, per volere di lei.
> Quando riparto, sta per un paio di giorni in lutto e poi riprende a vederlo.
> Il patto tra me e lei è che mi racconta tutto, voglio rendermi conto del tipo di rapporto che hanno, anche per non trovarmi tra qualche mese a dover gestire una situazione di cui non avevo idea...
> P.S.: sì, è un forum molto vivace, sinceramente non me l'aspettavo...


sei un marchese per caso? anche se 10 giorni sono un po' troppi


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dunque, piccolo riassunto della situazione attuale: non conviviamo stabilmente, sono all'estero e ci rimarrò a lungo, però torno in italia per stare da lei ogni mese, per una decina di giorni. Nei lunghi periodi in cui non ci sto, lei ha una specie di sostituto, l'amante appunto, che le paga cene, trattamenti estetici, la porta al cinema, a zonzo, la riempie di regali, ecc. Saltuariamente vanno anche a letto insieme, ma non è una regola, succederà circa una volta a settimana.
> Nei giorni in cui sto da lei, non si sentono, per volere di lei.
> Quando riparto, sta per un paio di giorni in lutto e poi riprende a vederlo.
> Il patto tra me e lei è che mi racconta tutto, voglio rendermi conto del tipo di rapporto che hanno, anche per non trovarmi tra qualche mese a dover gestire una situazione di cui non avevo idea...
> P.S.: sì, è un forum molto vivace, sinceramente non me l'aspettavo...


Ti rendi conto vero che vede più lui che te vero?
Il patto che avete è semplicemente il patto con il quale tu puoi farti fare "male", come fai a campare all'estero e farti raccontare i dettagli del loro rapporto?
Fossi in te approfondirei per bene questo lato...
Se poi lei fosse un attimo più onesta dovrebbe dire che il suo amante sei tu, non lui.


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Stare solo per me non è un problema, sono tendenzialmente ascetico!
> Mi piace dedicare tutte le mie energie al mio lavoro (anche quando non è retribuito) e anzi è proprio questo uno dei motivi per i quali il nostro rapporto è andato in crisi...
> Il problema per me è che questa situazione mi toglie energie, mi distrae, mi fa stare spesso in una condizione di prostrazione tale che non riesco a concentrarmi (il mio lavoro richiede non solo energie e tempo, ma anche una certa presenza cerebrale, devo essere lucido e reattivo)


La mio parere ti sei risposto da solo.
 Questa cosa a tre fa bene a lui, forse a lei.
a te NO.


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dunque, piccolo riassunto della situazione attuale: non conviviamo stabilmente, sono all'estero e ci rimarrò a lungo, però torno in italia per stare da lei ogni mese, per una decina di giorni. Nei lunghi periodi in cui non ci sto, lei ha una specie di sostituto, l'amante appunto, che le paga cene, trattamenti estetici, la porta al cinema, a zonzo, la riempie di regali, ecc. Saltuariamente vanno anche a letto insieme, ma non è una regola, succederà circa una volta a settimana.
> Nei giorni in cui sto da lei, non si sentono, per volere di lei.
> Quando riparto, sta per un paio di giorni in lutto e poi riprende a vederlo.
> Il patto tra me e lei è che mi racconta tutto, voglio rendermi conto del tipo di rapporto che hanno, anche per non trovarmi tra qualche mese a dover gestire una situazione di cui non avevo idea...
> P.S.: sì, è un forum molto vivace, sinceramente non me l'aspettavo...


male. Sprechi 
energie nel gestire
e controllare una situazione
che non crea, non produce
valore aggiunto.


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dunque, piccolo riassunto della situazione attuale: non conviviamo stabilmente, sono all'estero e ci rimarrò a lungo, però torno in italia per stare da lei ogni mese, per una decina di giorni. Nei lunghi periodi in cui non ci sto, lei ha una specie di sostituto, l'amante appunto, che le paga cene, trattamenti estetici, la porta al cinema, a zonzo, la riempie di regali, ecc. Saltuariamente vanno anche a letto insieme, ma non è una regola, succederà circa una volta a settimana.
> Nei giorni in cui sto da lei, non si sentono, per volere di lei.
> Quando riparto, sta per un paio di giorni in lutto e poi riprende a vederlo.
> Il patto tra me e lei è che mi racconta tutto, voglio rendermi conto del tipo di rapporto che hanno, anche per non trovarmi tra qualche mese a dover gestire una situazione di cui non avevo idea...
> P.S.: sì, è un forum molto vivace, sinceramente non me l'aspettavo...


Mi sono accorta di essermi espressa male 
Non volevo che tu facessi una descrizione di quello che succede nel presente, bensì di ciò che nella tua testa ti farebbe sentire perfettamente a tuo agio e in controllo.
Sembra che tu tema che lei ti lasci per quest'uomo o per un altro e che sia per questo che vuoi sapere tutto.
Ma cosa ti farebbe stare davvero tranquillo? D'altro canto conducete per lo più vite separate. Se non ci fosse nessuno staresti veramente a testa sgombra a dedicarti al tuo lavoro? Non so perché, ma lo considero difficile.

Per quello ti chiedo cosa immagineresti come scenario in cui tu sei tranquillo: per capire a ritroso cos'è che veramente ti fa stare male in questa situazione che - per assurdo - è anche abbastanza comoda (in fondo il tuo ruolo non è in discussione e se fossi meno spaventato all'idea che lei se ne vada, potresti considerarla una partner perfetta, che non scalpita, non rompe e quando hai bisogno di lei c'è).


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Mi sono accorta di essermi espressa male
> Non volevo che tu facessi una descrizione di quello che succede nel presente, bensì di ciò che nella tua testa ti farebbe sentire perfettamente a tuo agio e in controllo.
> Sembra che tu tema che lei ti lasci per quest'uomo o per un altro e che sia per questo che vuoi sapere tutto.
> Ma cosa ti farebbe stare davvero tranquillo? D'altro canto conducete per lo più vite separate. Se non ci fosse nessuno staresti veramente a testa sgombra a dedicarti al tuo lavoro? Non so perché, ma lo considero difficile.
> ...



EDIT
In effetti sembra più un'amante perfetta che una partner perfetta :unhappy:


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto vero che vede più lui che te vero?
> Il patto che avete è semplicemente il patto con il quale tu puoi farti fare "male", come fai a campare all'estero e farti raccontare i dettagli del loro rapporto?
> Fossi in te approfondirei per bene questo lato...
> Se poi lei fosse un attimo più onesta dovrebbe dire che il suo amante sei tu, non lui.


Infatti, sto cercadno di convincerla a invertire i ruoli, ma lei dice che non ne vuole sapere, che sono io il suo uomo, che vuole aspettare che io mi sistemi...e quando le chiedo perché allora non mi aspetta come si deve (cioè senza stare con un altro nel frattempo) mi risponde che non riesce a gestire i periodi in cui non ci vediamo, che si sente sola e non vuole rinunciare a quello che l'amante le offre (il tutto è aggravato dal fatto che questo amante è in effetti molto insistente, è un vero e proprio spasimante e insiste per giorni anche se lei smette di rispondergli...)


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Infatti, sto cercadno di convincerla a invertire i ruoli, ma lei dice che non ne vuole sapere, che sono io il suo uomo, *che vuole aspettare che io mi sistemi*...e quando le chiedo perché allora non mi aspetta come si deve (cioè senza stare con un altro nel frattempo) mi risponde che non riesce a gestire i periodi in cui non ci vediamo, che si sente sola e non vuole rinunciare a quello che l'amante le offre (il tutto è aggravato dal fatto che questo amante è in effetti molto insistente, è un vero e proprio spasimante e insiste per giorni anche se lei smette di rispondergli...)


Tu lo sai che questa è una balla gigantesca, vero?
Che anche quando ti fossi sistemato lei l'amante non lo mollerà affatto, eh?
Diciamo che adesso le fa comodo raccontarsi questa panzana per sentirsi meno in colpa perché ti fa star male e per tenerti buono, ma se la tua sofferenza non la ferma ora, perché dovrebbe un domani? Si aspetta di essersi "sistemati" per cominciare ad avere rispetto dei sentimenti dell'altro?

:nuke:


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> EDIT
> In effetti sembra più un'amante perfetta che una partner perfetta :unhappy:


Tutto vero, tranne una cosa: io non ho nessuna paura che lei mi lasci. 
Potrà sembrare assurdo, ma io so che lei farebbe qualunque cosa per me, se solo glielo chiedessi con fermezza...la sola cosa che non riesce a fare è essere fedele...ma non mi lascerebbe mai, e se anche la lasciassi io, potrei tornare quando voglio, ovviamente con un progetto di vita concreto da proporle.
Quindi in effetti, a maggior ragione, potrei vivermi la cosa con più tranquillità, godendo degli aspetti positivi della faccenda...
E però, cosa che non emerge tanto da questa discussione, io la amo... e come sapete - anche se fingete di non saperlo - quando si tratta di sentimenti, passioni ecc., è difficile controllare le reazioni...quindi purtroppo posso cercare di convincermi a prendere le cose con più leggerezza, ma poi al dunque vado fuori di testa, mi ingelosisco, e vado in ansia, ma non per la paura che mi lasci, ma per pura gelosia!


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tutto vero, tranne una cosa: io non ho nessuna paura che lei mi lasci.
> Potrà sembrare assurdo, ma io so che lei farebbe qualunque cosa per me, se solo glielo chiedessi con fermezza...la sola cosa che non riesce a fare è essere fedele...ma non mi lascerebbe mai, e se anche la lasciassi io, potrei tornare quando voglio, ovviamente con un progetto di vita concreto da proporle.
> Quindi in effetti, a maggior ragione, potrei vivermi la cosa con più tranquillità, godendo degli aspetti positivi della faccenda...
> E però, cosa che non emerge tanto da questa discussione, io la amo... e come sapete - anche se fingete di non saperlo - quando si tratta di sentimenti, passioni ecc., è difficile controllare le reazioni...quindi purtroppo posso cercare di convincermi a prendere le cose con più leggerezza, ma poi al dunque vado fuori di testa, mi ingelosisco, e vado in ansia, ma non per la paura che mi lasci, ma *per pura gelosia*!


Beh, ma gelosia per cosa, allora? Se non hai nell'altro un competitore sentimentale (e nemmeno sessuale), si direbbe che l'unica cosa che ti brucia è fare la figura del fallito economicamente e professionalmente al confronto suo.
Davvero è tutto qui?


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tutto vero, tranne una cosa: io non ho nessuna paura che lei mi lasci.
> Potrà sembrare assurdo, ma io so che lei farebbe qualunque cosa per me, se solo glielo chiedessi con fermezza...la sola cosa che non riesce a fare è essere fedele...ma non mi lascerebbe mai, e se anche la lasciassi io, potrei tornare quando voglio, ovviamente con un progetto di vita concreto da proporle.
> Quindi in effetti, a maggior ragione, potrei vivermi la cosa con più tranquillità, godendo degli aspetti positivi della faccenda...
> E però, cosa che non emerge tanto da questa discussione, io la amo... e come sapete - anche se fingete di non saperlo - quando si tratta di sentimenti, passioni ecc., è difficile controllare le reazioni...quindi purtroppo posso cercare di convincermi a prendere le cose con più leggerezza, ma poi al dunque vado fuori di testa, mi ingelosisco, e vado in ansia, ma non per la paura che mi lasci, ma per pura gelosia!


Pura gelosia?Hai guardato un altro che se la scopava e stai ancora con lei....Ma la gelosia qual'è? È  successo ,hai visto da vicino ed hai anche partecipato....si ha gelosia di ciò  che non si sa e non si vede ma tu sei perfettamente consapevole e sicuro del suo amore per te.Per cui gelosia di cosa?


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dunque, piccolo riassunto della situazione attuale: non conviviamo stabilmente, sono all'estero e ci rimarrò a lungo, però torno in italia per stare da lei ogni mese, per una decina di giorni. Nei lunghi periodi in cui non ci sto, lei ha una specie di sostituto, l'amante appunto, che le paga cene, trattamenti estetici, la porta al cinema, a zonzo, la riempie di regali, ecc. Saltuariamente vanno anche a letto insieme, ma non è una regola, succederà circa una volta a settimana.
> Nei giorni in cui sto da lei, non si sentono, per volere di lei.
> Quando riparto, sta per un paio di giorni in lutto e poi riprende a vederlo.
> Il patto tra me e lei è che mi racconta tutto, voglio rendermi conto del tipo di rapporto che hanno, anche per non trovarmi tra qualche mese a dover gestire una situazione di cui non avevo idea...
> P.S.: sì, è un forum molto vivace, sinceramente non me l'aspettavo...


Mi hai fatto pensare a quello che stavo facendo poc'anzi ,ero su facebook e di solito condivido qualcosa con i miei amici, paragono la tua storia alla condivisione non di foto e video ,ma alla persona che vi spartite, contenti voi contenti tutti:up:


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Pura gelosia?Hai guardato un altro che se la scopava e stai ancora con lei....Ma la gelosia qual'è? È  successo ,hai visto da vicino ed hai anche partecipato....si ha gelosia di ciò  che non si sa e non si vede ma tu sei perfettamente consapevole e sicuro del suo amore per te.*Per cui gelosia di cosa?*


Era proprio quello che mi chiedevo anch'io!


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Era proprio quello che mi chiedevo anch'io!


Mha!


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Infatti, sto cercadno di convincerla a invertire i ruoli, ma lei dice che non ne vuole sapere, che sono io il suo uomo, che vuole aspettare che io mi sistemi...e quando le chiedo perché allora non mi aspetta come si deve (cioè senza stare con un altro nel frattempo) mi risponde che non riesce a gestire i periodi in cui non ci vediamo, che si sente sola e non vuole rinunciare a quello che l'amante le offre (il tutto è aggravato dal fatto che questo amante è in effetti molto insistente, è un vero e proprio spasimante e insiste per giorni anche se lei smette di rispondergli...)


Mi auguro che tu ti renda conto che ve la state raccontando in due...


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto stai facendo una confusione unica....E cioè rima soffri perché  sta con un altro e ti critica perché  non guadagni tanto da sentirti "senza valore umano"....Poi esce fuori che hai partecipato anche tu,eri anche eccitato perché  ti piacciono le spregiudicate e che lei ti ama e farebbe qualsiasi cosa per te e che te sei anche geloso....Manca qualche passaggio?Cioè  si è  passati da un estremo al altro in una notte....


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Pura gelosia?Hai guardato un altro che se la scopava e stai ancora con lei....Ma la gelosia qual'è? È  successo ,hai visto da vicino ed hai anche partecipato....si ha gelosia di ciò  che non si sa e non si vede ma tu sei perfettamente consapevole e sicuro del suo amore per te.Per cui gelosia di cosa?


Non capisce che gelosia non è il termine corretto...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Pura gelosia?Hai guardato un altro che se la scopava e stai ancora con lei....Ma la gelosia qual'è? È  successo ,hai visto da vicino ed hai anche partecipato....si ha gelosia di ciò  che non si sa e non si vede ma tu sei perfettamente consapevole e sicuro del suo amore per te.Per cui gelosia di cosa?





Olimpia ha detto:


> Beh, ma gelosia per cosa, allora? Se non hai nell'altro un competitore sentimentale (e nemmeno sessuale), si direbbe che l'unica cosa che ti brucia è fare la figura del fallito economicamente e professionalmente al confronto suo.
> Davvero è tutto qui?


sarà anche strano e irrazionale, ma non mi piace mica l'idea che lei si ecciti con un altro, anche se li ho visti con i miei occhi farlo...
vi dirò di più (a sto punto libere di pensare che sto fuori di testa): dopo tutto quello che le ho visto fare, capita che io mi ingelosisca anche solo se mi dice di essere andata al cinema con lui.
Credo che quello che mi manda fuori di testa è il fatto che dice di amare solo me e non fregarsene niente di lui...perché alla fine mi convince, e poi quando mi dice che ci è uscita insieme e per poco non hanno scopato, beh, non riesco a non soffirne...


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> sarà anche strano e irrazionale, ma non mi piace mica l'idea che lei si ecciti con un altro, anche se li ho visti con i miei occhi farlo...
> vi dirò di più (a sto punto libere di pensare che sto fuori di testa): dopo tutto quello che le ho visto fare, capita che io mi ingelosisca anche solo se mi dice di essere andata al cinema con lui.
> Credo che quello che mi manda fuori di testa è il fatto che dice di amare solo me e non fregarsene niente di lui...perché alla fine mi convince, e poi quando mi dice che ci è uscita insieme e per poco non hanno scopato, beh, non riesco a non soffirne...


Ti prende sonoramente per i fondelli e questa storia che ti racconta "tutto" è  una balla colossale...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Irrisoluto stai facendo una confusione unica....E cioè rima soffri perché  sta con un altro e ti critica perché  non guadagni tanto da sentirti "senza valore umano"....Poi esce fuori che hai partecipato anche tu,eri anche eccitato perché  ti piacciono le spregiudicate e che lei ti ama e farebbe qualsiasi cosa per te e che te sei anche geloso....Manca qualche passaggio?Cioè  si è  passati da un estremo al altro in una notte....


mhmhm...no, è che ovviamente rispondo alle vostre provocazioni, peraltro molto utili, e cerco di porre l'accento di volta in volta su quello che non sono riuscito a comunicarvi.
ho cercato di spiegare che mi ritengo in parte responsabile perché ho accettato una situazione assurda e che all'inizio ho partrecipato perché ero fuori di me, avevo appena scoperto che lei aveva un altro e non capivo letteralmente più niente. Alcuni utenti hanno cominciato a darle della zoccola ecc., e ho voluto chiarire che io non do questo tipo di giudizi, soprattutto nei suoi riguardi, perché ho sempre cercato di pormi al di là della morale corrente. Poi, lei sta con un altro ma ama me...certo, c'è qualcosa che non torna, ma è per questo che sto qui! altrimenti starei allegramente a fare altro, con lei o senza di lei...


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti prende sonoramente per i fondelli e questa storia che ti racconta "tutto" è  una balla colossale...


la tipa si diverte a tenera la "ferita" aperta, così può controllarlo meglio. E lo fa bene.
Pure fossi di ampie vedute (e non lo sono in certi casi), la manderei affanculo seduta stante.
Forse non sbaglia Irrisoluto quando dice che è una merda umana: vuole esserlo, lo è.


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti prende sonoramente per i fondelli e questa storia che ti racconta "tutto" è  una balla colossale...


Ma infatti, non si può sentire che se ne freghi alla grande di lui e poi però non riesca a rinunciarci nemmeno se ti fa stare sotto un treno! E' una fregnaccia pazzesca e lo sapete entrambi. E non c'entra nulla il fatto che lui sia insistente. E' lei che ha trovato la sua personalissima quadratura del cerchio e non ha il coraggio di ammetterlo chiaramente né con te né - quel che è peggio - con se stessa. Ma tu snasi puzza di bruciato e hai ragione, amico. La verità sta andando in fumo già da mò!


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mhmhm...no, è che ovviamente rispondo alle vostre provocazioni, peraltro molto utili, e cerco di porre l'accento di volta in volta su quello che non sono riuscito a comunicarvi.
> ho cercato di spiegare che mi ritengo in parte responsabile perché ho accettato una situazione assurda e che all'inizio ho partrecipato perché ero fuori di me, avevo appena scoperto che lei aveva un altro e non capivo letteralmente più niente. Alcuni utenti hanno cominciato a darle della zoccola ecc., e ho voluto chiarire che io non do questo tipo di giudizi, soprattutto nei suoi riguardi, perché ho sempre cercato di pormi al di là della morale corrente. Poi, lei sta con un altro ma ama me...certo, c'è qualcosa che non torna, ma è per questo che sto qui! altrimenti starei allegramente a fare altro, con lei o senza di lei...


non è grave che sia zoccola, ma che sia stronza e disonesta con te.
Se ci godi che cazzo sei venuto a dircelo a fare?
Se invece la cosa ti da fastidio perchè non la molli?


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti prende sonoramente per i fondelli e questa storia che ti racconta "tutto" è  una balla colossale...


nel senso che secondo te non mi ama e che ci scopa molto più di quanto dice?


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nel senso che secondo te non mi ama e che ci scopa molto più di quanto dice?


Non fare girare tutto intorno al sesso...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la tipa si diverte a tenera la "ferita" aperta, così può controllarlo meglio. E lo fa bene.
> Pure fossi di ampie vedute (e non lo sono in certi casi), la manderei affanculo seduta stante.
> Forse non sbaglia Irrisoluto quando dice che è una merda umana: vuole esserlo, lo è.


eehhhe sei un grande, grazie, mi sto affezionando!


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> eehhhe sei un grande, grazie, mi sto affezionando!


dipende dal perchè.
Quello fa la differenza.


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zadig ha ragione: lei ti sta manipolando. Ti dice solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire, ma i fatti parlano di altre cose, di altre priorità. I sentimenti offuscano la razionalità, e questo ci sta anche, ed è doloroso prendere coscienza di dover imputare alla persona che amiamo scorrettezza e meschinità mentre vorremmo solo crederla innamorata, sincera e virtuosa. Ma la tua pancia lo sa, lo sente. Non staresti male, altrimenti.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nel senso che secondo te non mi ama e che ci scopa molto più di quanto dice?


Certo....con tutto quello che ti sta facendo passare,sapendo che soffri come si fa a pensare al ammmmore?e poi non mi sembra la tipa che la sera esce con lui mano nella mano e giusto qualche limonata....dai Irrisolu'...pensa se un amico tuo ti raccontasse una storia del genere sulla sua fidanzata....a cosa penseresti?al amore,al rispetto e alla verità?


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

se ho capito bene, da una parte hai una concezione aperta, che va contro la morale sociale,
dall'altra però, la situazione di fa soffrire, anche se hai la certezza che lei per l'altro non ti lascerebbe. 

Vedi, in teoria o con i pensieri, noi siamo capaci di tutto. I problemi subentrano poi però nel concreto. 
Credo, che alla base c'è paura. Paura, che un qualcosa la possa portare ugualmente a lasciarti. 
Perché ha rotto le pareti della vostra relazione, perché le mancava qualcosa. Ora sta assaporando ... 
E chi lo può dire, se più in là ... mettendo tutto su una bilancia, non preferisce la stabilità?

Ti credo, che ciò suscita gelosia, non ti fa stare tranquillo e il dolore di un tradimento c'è. 
Però, in tutto questo sembra che l'aspetto poligamo non sia il vero punto centrale,
ma la mancanza di una stabilità e progetto in comune ... è completamente un'altra cosa. 
Come vuoi risolvere questo aspetto?


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Zadig ha ragione: lei ti sta manipolando. Ti dice solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire, ma i fatti parlano di altre cose, di altre priorità. I sentimenti offuscano la razionalità, e questo ci sta anche, ed è doloroso prendere coscienza di dover imputare alla persona che amiamo scorrettezza e meschinità mentre vorremmo solo crederla innamorata, sincera e virtuosa. Ma la tua pancia lo sa, lo sente. Non staresti male, altrimenti.


mi sa che avete ragione...
però intanto non riesco a non pensare che all'origine c'è il fatto che io glielo consento, per così dire...
nel senso che se le imponessi davvero una scelta sceglierebbe me...
magari continuerebbe a tradirmi di tanto in tanto di nascosto, ma tanto, purtroppo, su questo sono abbastanza disilluso...chi frequenta questo sito lo saprà bene che il tradimento fa parte del concetto di coppia...


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Zadig ha ragione: lei ti sta manipolando. Ti dice solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire, ma i fatti parlano di altre cose, di altre priorità. I sentimenti offuscano la razionalità, e questo ci sta anche, ed è doloroso prendere coscienza di dover imputare alla persona che amiamo scorrettezza e meschinità mentre vorremmo solo crederla innamorata, sincera e virtuosa. Ma la tua pancia lo sa, lo sente. Non staresti male, altrimenti.


mi domando cosa succederebbe se Irrisoluto si trovasse un'amante e le proponesse anche di farlo loro tre.
Se lei accettasse equilibrerebbe l'ago della bilancia.


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi domando cosa succederebbe se Irrisoluto si trovasse un'amante e le proponesse anche di farlo loro tre.
> Se lei accettasse equilibrerebbe l'ago della bilancia.


La mia sensazione è che a Irrisoluto non potrebbe fregare di meno di scoparsi un'altra. Già fatica a tener dietro alla sua donna mentre vorrebbe solo tuffare la faccia nei libri e concentrarsi su progetti intellettuali!
Però come boutade al posto suo io la farei, giusto per scoprire la reazione quale sarebbe. E magari, almeno per una volta, mi forzerei pure a farmi un'altra sotto i suoi occhi. Così anche a lei si allargherebbero le vedute :singleeye:


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Certo....con tutto quello che ti sta facendo passare,sapendo che soffri come si fa a pensare al ammmmore?e poi non mi sembra la tipa che la sera esce con lui mano nella mano e giusto qualche limonata....dai Irrisolu'...pensa se un amico tuo ti raccontasse una storia del genere sulla sua fidanzata....a cosa penseresti?al amore,al rispetto e alla verità?


infatti no...non è la tipa, per niente...ma che poi che tipa è?
a furia di parlarne qui, comincio ad avere un senso di estraneità nei suoi confornti, il che è un bene...


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi sa che avete ragione...
> però intanto non riesco a non pensare che all'origine c'è il fatto che io glielo consento, per così dire...
> nel senso che se le imponessi davvero una scelta sceglierebbe me...
> magari continuerebbe a tradirmi di tanto in tanto di nascosto, ma tanto, purtroppo, su questo sono abbastanza disilluso...chi frequenta questo sito lo saprà bene che il tradimento fa parte del concetto di coppia...


questa è l'ultima cosa che ti dico: fregatene dell'origine e di tutto il resto.
Pensa a te, pensa ad oggi ed a domani, ergo pensa al  futuro ed al tuo bene.
La chiami, la mandi affanculo una volta per tutte, e ricominci la tu vita.
E se ti venisse a cercare, calci in culo a due a due finchè non divetnano dispari.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se ho capito bene, da una parte hai una concezione aperta, che va contro la morale sociale,
> dall'altra però, la situazione di fa soffrire, anche se hai la certezza che lei per l'altro non ti lascerebbe.
> ...


Ma se lui la apprezza anche per essere una spregiudicata non ipocrita,se è  convinto che lei lo ama,se pensa che gli racconta tutto (quindi la sente complice).....per lui non è  neanche un tradimento.Si sente inadeguato economicamente rispetto al altro e quindi in un certo senso impotente.Ieri la giustificava addirittura. ...


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi sa che avete ragione...
> però intanto non riesco a non pensare che all'origine c'è il fatto che io glielo consento, per così dire...
> nel senso che se le imponessi davvero una scelta sceglierebbe me...
> magari continuerebbe a tradirmi di tanto in tanto di nascosto, ma tanto, purtroppo, su questo sono abbastanza disilluso...chi frequenta questo sito lo saprà bene che *il tradimento fa parte del concetto di coppia...*



Ciao

no, il tradimento è l'espressione di incapacità del traditore di affrontare le situazioni. 
Qualunque esse siano: sue o della coppia ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti no...non è la tipa, per niente...ma che poi che tipa è?
> a furia di parlarne qui, comincio ad avere un senso di estraneità nei suoi confornti, il che è un bene...



Una falsa e ipocrita manipolatrice.Poi una domanda : facciamo che guadagni bene e hai un bel lavoro,ti fideresti di lei come moglie e madre dei tuoi figli?


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma se lui la apprezza anche per essere una spregiudicata non ipocrita,se è  convinto che lei lo ama,se pensa che gli racconta tutto (quindi la sente complice).....per lui non è  neanche un tradimento.Si sente inadeguato economicamente rispetto al altro e quindi in un certo senso impotente.Ieri la giustificava addirittura. ...



Ciao

Infatti ... 

e forse è anche da qui, che sorge la gelosia. L'altro può offrire cose, che lui non può. 
E da qui, tutta una filza che porta a sentirsi male, ma anche a giustificare. 

Il punto rimane: Cosa pensa di fare concretamente della sua vita. Soprattutto dall'alto economico. 
Che sia la ex, che questa lo pongono alla fine come causa di "crisi" o di mancanza nella coppia.  


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se ho capito bene, da una parte hai una concezione aperta, che va contro la morale sociale,
> dall'altra però, la situazione di fa soffrire, anche se hai la certezza che lei per l'altro non ti lascerebbe.
> ...


No, sono collegati i due aspetti, poliandria e mancanza di un progetto concreto.
per due motivi:

1. perché lei li collega: lei sostiene (ovviamente potrebbe essere una balla) che se riuscissimo a trovare una soluzione per vivere insieme o almeno nella stessa città, lei non avrebbe più alcun bisogno di frequentare sto tizio.
2. perché se io accetto la situazione è anche perché non vorrei rinunciare al mio progetto lavorativo

Insomma, la sua richiesta mi pare legittima ed è vero che potrei cercarmi un lavoro qualsiasi e arrangiarci in qualche modo. Lei dice che le starebbe bene...ma chissà.
E il punto è questo: se io avessi la certezza che lei mi ama e che il problema è davvero solo la mancanza di una cazzo di casa in cui vivere insieme, avrei una spinta in più a cambiare progetto di vita e cercarmi un lavoro qualsiasi per campare. 
Ma se davvero non mi ama, è una manipolatrice, ninfomane e perversa...
Il punto è che io, da solo, senza di lei, non ho bisogno di costruire proprio un bel niente, preferisco vivere in una camera in subaffitto piuttosto che rinunciare al mio lavoro. Ci rinuncerei solo per lei...ma se no mi ama, ovviamente il discorso cambia...


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, sono collegati i due aspetti, poliandria e mancanza di un progetto concreto.
> per due motivi:
> 
> 1. perché lei li collega: lei sostiene (ovviamente potrebbe essere una balla) che se riuscissimo a trovare una soluzione per vivere insieme o almeno nella stessa città, lei non avrebbe più alcun bisogno di frequentare sto tizio.
> ...



Ciao

allora, non sei così sicuro dei suoi sentimenti nei tuoi confronti, come sostenevi prima. OK. Capito. 
Lei, ti seguirebbe all'estero? Solo così, ipoteticamente parlando ... 


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma se lui la apprezza anche per essere una spregiudicata non ipocrita,se è  convinto che lei lo ama,se pensa che gli racconta tutto (quindi la sente complice).....per lui non è  neanche un tradimento.Si sente inadeguato economicamente rispetto al altro e quindi in un certo senso impotente.Ieri la giustificava addirittura. ...


brava, è proprio così...
e so bene di essere contraddittorio, di avere sensazioni opposte e apparentemente inconciliabil, ma è proprio per questo che mi trovo in questo forum...
mi state aiutando a chiarirmi le idee e ve ne ringrazio!


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, non sei così sicuro dei suoi sentimenti nei tuoi confronti, come sostenevi prima. OK. Capito.
> Lei, ti seguirebbe all'estero? Solo così, ipoteticamente parlando ...
> ...


Dice di sì...ne abbiamo parlato, e conveniamo che sarebbe il caso di farlo solo dopo che io mi sono sistemato, perché lei in subaffitto a vivere con poco non ci starebbe...


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, sono collegati i due aspetti, poliandria e mancanza di un progetto concreto.
> per due motivi:
> 
> 1. perché lei li collega: lei sostiene (ovviamente potrebbe essere una balla) che se riuscissimo a trovare una soluzione per vivere insieme o almeno nella stessa città, lei non avrebbe più alcun bisogno di frequentare sto tizio.
> ...


senti, io ho conosciuto il mio
primo marito a 20, a New York.
dopo neppure un anno che stavamo 
assieme io sono tornata in
italia.
lui non ha mai rinunciato a stare li.
ci siamo frequentati per 3 anni a distanza,
tanta, vedendoci ogni 4 mesi Max.
mai tradito.
neppure pensato di farlo.
faceva medicina, no aveva soldi.
i viaggi me li sono sempre pagata io,
lavorando mentre studiavo.

Se poi invece la coppia
'aperta'
Ti piace e ti alimenta,
e' un altra discorso.
ma non credo.
vuoi confermare quanto sosteneva 
la tua ex?
poi, tu sarai uno pieno di sogni,
senza sostanza e progetti concreti,
magari.
esiste gente che ti amerebbe
come sei.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dice di sì...ne abbiamo parlato, e conveniamo che sarebbe il caso di farlo solo dopo che io mi sono sistemato, perché lei in subaffitto a vivere con poco non ci starebbe...



Ciao

però, da un lato, l'apertura mentale di non seguire la morale sociale,
dall'altra un aspetto molto tradizionalista: l'uomo che dà sicurezza economica alla donna. 
Lei, in tutto questo, come è sistemata? Mica meglio di te, mi è sembrato di capire ... 
Solo per capire, vorrebbe essere per lo più mantenuta? 


sienne


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dice di sì...ne abbiamo parlato, e conveniamo che sarebbe il caso di farlo solo dopo che io mi sono sistemato, perché lei in subaffitto a vivere con poco non ci starebbe...


Volete cose diverse.
non è facile vivere altrove,
se non si è più che determinati.
io non ci sono riuscita
anche se amavo il mio compagno.
.........
Ha 35 anni, non 20.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> senti, io ho conosciuto il mio
> primo marito a 20, a New York.
> dopo neppure un anno che stavamo
> assieme io sono tornata in
> ...


non mi piace e non mi alimenta, mi ci sono trovato e ho voluto provare un'esperienza particolare, complessa, delicata, che è stata anche intrigante, ma non la ripeterei mai.
i miei progetti sono ben concreti, dal punto di vista lavorativo, ma è una strada lunga e non è detto che vada a buon fine...si tratta di lavorare all'università, ricerca in materia umanistiche...
sì, ognuno di noi può essere amato, ma poi ci leghiamo a chi amiamo noi, in quel momento, e ci è difficile immaginare di poterci innamorare ed essere amati, in un futuro ipotetico...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, da un lato, l'apertura mentale di non seguire la morale sociale,
> dall'altra un aspetto molto tradizionalista: l'uomo che dà sicurezza economica alla donna.
> ...


Lei guadagna quel tanto che le permetterebbe di contribuire alle spese, ma non potrebbe vivere neanche in subaffitto.
Io guadagno bene, ma ho contratti di pochi mesi che non consentono di fare progetti.
non dice di voler essere mantenuta...solo, dice che la spaventa l'idea che né io né lei abbiamo alcuna certezza del futuro...quindi lui, l'amante, le serve anche come valvola mentale per immaginare che se le cose dovessero andare male, almeno avrebbe un tetto sopra la testa.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei guadagna quel tanto che le permetterebbe di contribuire alle spese, ma non potrebbe vivere neanche in subaffitto.
> Io guadagno bene, ma ho contratti di pochi mesi che non consentono di fare progetti.
> non dice di voler essere mantenuta...solo, dice che la spaventa l'idea che né io né lei abbiamo alcuna certezza del futuro...quindi lui, l'amante, le serve anche come valvola mentale per immaginare che se le cose dovessero andare male, almeno avrebbe un tetto sopra la testa.



Che tristezza.


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei guadagna quel tanto che le permetterebbe di contribuire alle spese, ma non potrebbe vivere neanche in subaffitto.
> Io guadagno bene, ma ho contratti di pochi mesi che non consentono di fare progetti.
> non dice di voler essere mantenuta...solo, dice che la spaventa l'idea che né io né lei abbiamo alcuna certezza del futuro...quindi lui, l'amante, le serve anche come valvola mentale per immaginare che se le cose dovessero andare male, almeno avrebbe un tetto sopra la testa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sì, certo: lui la manderebbe affanculo per direttissima, altro che darle un tetto!


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non mi piace e non mi alimenta, mi ci sono trovato e ho voluto provare un'esperienza particolare, complessa, delicata, che è stata anche intrigante, ma non la ripeterei mai.
> i miei progetti sono ben concreti, dal punto di vista lavorativo, ma è una strada lunga e non è detto che vada a buon fine...si tratta di lavorare all'università, ricerca in materia umanistiche...
> sì, ognuno di noi può essere amato, ma poi ci leghiamo a chi amiamo noi, in quel momento, e ci è difficile immaginare di poterci innamorare ed essere amati, in un futuro ipotetico...


Il punto non è quanto
effettivamente siano
concreti nella tua ottica.
E' difficile, certo.
Se non ti capissi io....
domanda, ma tu stai bene
nel paese dove stai?
quando torni in italia dove andresti,
se non da lei?
ma c'è anche sua madre?


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sì, certo: lui la manderebbe affanculo per direttissima, altro che darle un tetto!


e no, mio caro, è qui che sbagli:
sembrerà incredibile, ma lui sarebbe disposto a fare qualunque cosa!
sta così fuori di testa che le ha detto persino che sarebbe disposto, qualora lei lo desiderasse, a farci vivere e me e a lei insieme a casa sua!
Cioè, non so se rendo l'idea...per lui la sola cosa che conta è la felicità di lei...


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sì, certo: lui la manderebbe affanculo per direttissima, altro che darle un tetto!


Mi ricordo di Verdone quando dice alla moglie psicologa (il cui amante è  un amico di entrambi) : NUN TI SI VOLE CARICAAAAA!


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Il punto non è quanto
> effettivamente siano
> concreti nella tua ottica.
> E' difficile, certo.
> ...


immagino che la mia situazione non è così rara...
a me non interessa tanto dove, l'importante è poter continuare a fare quello che faccio, in italia come in qualunque altro paese del mondo...
quando sto in italia sto da lei, con la madre, che però torna solo la sera per dormire e va via la mattina presto...
sì, comunque se andassi a vivere da lei, staremmo io lei e la madre...


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> e no, mio caro, è qui che sbagli:
> sembrerà incredibile, ma lui sarebbe disposto a fare qualunque cosa!
> sta così fuori di testa che le ha detto persino che sarebbe disposto, qualora lei lo desiderasse, a farci vivere e me e a lei insieme a casa sua!
> Cioè, non so se rendo l'idea...per lui la sola cosa che conta è la felicità di lei...



Questo e' scontato. A tre.


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> e no, mio caro, è qui che sbagli:
> sembrerà incredibile, ma lui sarebbe disposto a fare qualunque cosa!
> sta così fuori di testa che le ha detto persino che sarebbe disposto, qualora lei lo desiderasse, a farci vivere e me e a lei insieme a casa sua!
> Cioè, non so se rendo l'idea...per lui la sola cosa che conta è la felicità di lei...


ma allora è un vero penefattore! :rotfl:
Cazzo allora cosa aspetti? Vendigliela, così farà felice lei e te! :rotfl:

Ne ho lette di cazzate, ma come questa...


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi ricordo di Verdone quando dice alla moglie psicologa (il cui amante è  un amico di entrambi) : NUN TI SI VOLE CARICAAAAA!


forse in romanesco si scrive coSì "NUN TE SE VO CARICA"


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi ricordo di Verdone quando dice alla moglie psicologa (il cui amante è  un amico di entrambi) : NUN TI SI VOLE CARICAAAAA!


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma allora è un vero penefattore! :rotfl:
> Cazzo allora cosa aspetti? Vendigliela, così farà felice lei e te! :rotfl:
> 
> Ne ho lette di cazzate, ma come questa...


mon dieu, ma ancora non mi credete???
sono ormai tipo 30 ore che sto qui a difendermi...
all'inizio sembrava una seduta di psicanalisi, ma a volte assume invece la forma di un'udienza di tribunale...penale!


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mon dieu, ma ancora non mi credete???
> sono ormai tipo 30 ore che sto qui a difendermi...
> all'inizio sembrava una seduta di psicanalisi, ma a volte assume invece la forma di un'udienza di tribunale...penale!


non dire penale, sennò mi fai venire il branco di furetti rosa a cui ambisce la tua morosa!


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse in romanesco si scrive coSì "NUN TE SE VO CARICA"


Sicuramente hai ragione tu.Vado per tentativi con i dialetti


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

ma questo benefattore, da dove sbuca fuori? 
Come si sono conosciuti? E lui, a cosa ambisce in questa storia?
Sicuramente, non solo alla sua felicità ... in un qualcosa spererà pure lui. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non dire penale, sennò mi fai venire il branco di furetti rosa a cui ambisce la tua morosa!


E ancora non è  arrivato Oscuro ...


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma questo benefattore, da dove sbuca fuori?
> Come si sono conosciuti? E lui, a cosa ambisce in questa storia?
> ...


penefattore, sienne, penefattore


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E ancora non è  arrivato Oscuro ...


prevedo grandi slabbramenti anorettali!


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> penefattore, sienne, penefattore



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 

Ho dovuto leggere tre volte. Pensavo d'aver sbagliato ... 
Come una scema a voce alta ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


tu, per sicurezza, quando leggi i miei post non farlo mai a voce alta...


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


È come dissero a me una volta : ti tratteremo pene pene e rimasi perplessa,a non capire se era un errore di pronuncia


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tu, per sicurezza, quando leggi i miei post non farlo mai a voce alta...



Ciao

ma neanche quelli di Oscuro ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È come dissero a me una volta : ti tratteremo pene pene e rimasi perplessa,a non capire se era un errore di pronuncia



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


PS: Sto imparando a dire bene la z. 
Perché la pronuncio come se fosse una s ... 
... e che casso ... 


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma questo benefattore, da dove sbuca fuori?
> Come si sono conosciuti? E lui, a cosa ambisce in questa storia?
> ...


Questo pene/benefattore che dir si voglia, spunta fuori in quanto EX della sua migliore amica, sono ancora in qualche modo legati, si frequentano come amici e di tanto in tanto si accoppiano.
L'amica ovviamente non sa nulla, ma sospetta, credo.
Lui però vorrebbe dire tutto, è lei (la mia "compagna", diciamo così) a non voler dire nulla in giro, perché - dice - non vuole rischiare di perdere la migliore amica.
Comunque, questo losco figuro, avrà - da quello che ho capito - una turba psichica che lo porta a dover elargire piaceri alla gente azzerbinandosi a destra e a manca. E' uno che si mette costantemente a disposizione di chiunque, e quindi è ovvio che se è innamorato si mette a 90 gradi e la cosa lo aggrada parecchio. Insomma, ci gode a farsi usare e oltretutto si sentirà molto uomo a potersi permettere di arrivare dove il compagno ufficiale non arriva. Ha un buon lavoro e un paio di case di proprietà (ricco di famiglia).
AVrà qualche senso di colpa originario da epiare...


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Questo pene/benefattore che dir si voglia, spunta fuori in quanto EX della sua migliore amica, sono ancora in qualche modo legati, si frequentano come amici e di tanto in tanto si accoppiano.
> L'amica ovviamente non sa nulla, ma sospetta, credo.
> Lui però vorrebbe dire tutto, è lei (la mia "compagna", diciamo così) a non voler dire nulla in giro, perché - dice - non vuole rischiare di perdere la migliore amica.
> Comunque, questo losco figuro, avrà - da quello che ho capito - una turba psichica che lo porta a dover elargire piaceri alla gente azzerbinandosi a destra e a manca. E' uno che si mette costantemente a disposizione di chiunque, e quindi è ovvio che se è innamorato si mette a 90 gradi e la cosa lo aggrada parecchio. Insomma, ci gode a farsi usare e oltretutto si sentirà molto uomo a potersi permettere di arrivare dove il compagno ufficiale non arriva. Ha un buon lavoro e un paio di case di proprietà (ricco di famiglia).
> AVrà qualche senso di colpa originario da epiare...


e secondo te uno così fesso e zerbino sarebbe ancora ricco?
A meno che non lo è esageratamente, si sarebbe già frusciato tutto il patrimonio in zoccole.

No, non ti credo.
Fa ridere che lei non vuole perdere la sua migliore amica ma non si fa scrupoli di perculare te, zerbino che definisci zerbino lui.
Contento e coglionato, come si suol dire.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Io invece c'avevo parecchi problemi con la pronuncia delle parole con lettere doppie....perché  un conto e anno e un altro conto ano,una cosa è  la fessa e un'altra la fesa....CertCerte scene esilaranti i primi anni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti, non mi aspettavo reazioni così numerose e appassionate...
> 
> Riguardo ai dettagli piccanti...
> Sì, per un paio di settimane lei ha avuto me e lui contemporaneamente.
> ...


si vabbè. E Biancaneve e i sette nani cosa ne pensano?


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè. E Biancaneve e i sette nani cosa ne pensano?


Sono perplessi


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sì, certo: lui la manderebbe affanculo per direttissima, altro che darle un tetto!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè. E Biancaneve e i sette nani cosa ne pensano?


Il meglio deve ancora venire


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sono perplessi


credo di aver capito la causa prima della desertificazione: c'è un sacco di gente che si beve di tutto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e secondo te uno così fesso e zerbino sarebbe ancora ricco?
> A meno che non lo è esageratamente, si sarebbe già frusciato tutto il patrimonio in zoccole.
> 
> No, non ti credo.
> ...


Sì, sono zerbino, è fuor di dubbio. E uno zerbino ricco si comporta come lui, non mi sembra così impossibile...
Come fai ad avere certezze così granitiche?
A me per esempio sembra impossibile che una persona simpatica, brillante e intelligente come te stia tutto sto tempo su questo forum...eppure è così!


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credo di aver capito la causa prima della desertificazione: c'è un sacco di gente che si beve di tutto.


E anche troppo....


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io invece c'avevo parecchi problemi con la pronuncia delle parole con lettere doppie....perché  un conto e anno e un altro conto ano,una cosa è  la fessa e un'altra la fesa....CertCerte scene esilaranti i primi anni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sono perplessi



e quanti cloni ha perply, oltre me?


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e quanti cloni ha perply, oltre me?


Una decina più  o meno a seconda della stagione....quando aumenta il traffico auumentano anche i cloniVorrei farmelo anch'io un clone ma nessuno si offre


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credo di aver capito la causa prima della desertificazione: c'è un sacco di gente che si beve di tutto.


Mi si contorcono le budella, lo so che è un forum e che dovrei prenderla alla leggera, ma non ce la faccio a non sentire un moto di rabbia quando leggo che con tale superbia e disprezzo si nega la realtà di ciò che dico.
Sbriciolata, la discussione è lunghissima ed è impossibile da leggere tutta, ma sulla presunta assurdità della mia storia si è già abbondantemente parlato e credo che la maggior parte degli utenti si sia convinta che è tutto tristemente vero...


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi si contorcono le budella, lo so che è un forum e che dovrei prenderla alla leggera, ma non ce la faccio a non sentire un moto di rabbia quando leggo che con tale superbia e disprezzo si nega la realtà di ciò che dico.
> Sbriciolata, la discussione è lunghissima ed è impossibile da leggere tutta, ma sulla presunta assurdità della mia storia si è già abbondantemente parlato e credo che la maggior parte degli utenti si sia convinta che è tutto tristemente vero...


Calma... Credo che Sbriciolata volesse darti del credulone, e che lo abbia fatto con un pizzico di sarcasmo. Tutto qui.
Mi smentirà, nel caso, ma io ho inteso così.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi si contorcono le budella, lo so che è un forum e che dovrei prenderla alla leggera, ma non ce la faccio a non sentire un moto di rabbia quando leggo che con tale superbia e disprezzo si nega la realtà di ciò che dico.
> Sbriciolata, la discussione è lunghissima ed è impossibile da leggere tutta, ma sulla presunta assurdità della mia storia si è già abbondantemente parlato e credo che la maggior parte degli utenti si sia convinta che è tutto tristemente vero...


Tranquillo.È  come dice Olimpia.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Calma... Credo che Sbriciolata volesse darti del credulone, e che lo abbia fatto con un pizzico di sarcasmo. Tutto qui.
> Mi smentirà, nel caso, ma io ho inteso così.


Ok, chiedo umilmente perdono. E' che evidentemente sto cominciando a fondere...


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok, chiedo umilmente perdono. E' che evidentemente sto cominciando a fondere...


È  perche devi ancora conoscere il forum.Piano piano ti ambienterai.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È  perche devi ancora conoscere il forum.Piano piano ti ambienterai.


Non è che abbia tutta sta voglia di ambientarmi a dire il vero...
E comunque zadig continua a non credermi...
e ogni tanto salta fuori qualcuno che dice che è una storia inventata.
In ogni caso, rilancio: secondo me alcuni utenti sono chiaramente pagati dai gestori del forum per vivacizzare le discussioni...


----------



## drusilla (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che abbia tutta sta voglia di ambientarmi a dire il vero...
> E comunque zadig continua a non credermi...
> e ogni tanto salta fuori qualcuno che dice che è una storia inventata.
> In ogni caso, rilancio: secondo me alcuni utenti sono chiaramente pagati dai gestori del forum per vivacizzare le discussioni...


Dai che questa grinta ti servirà come allenamento per trovare un po di coraggio per fronteggiare la tua padrona


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dai che questa grinta ti servirà come allenamento per trovare un po di coraggio per *fronteggiare la tua padrona*


:rotfl:
drusilla.. se mai mi trovassi in difficoltà ,ricordati di non consolarmi!


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che abbia tutta sta voglia di ambientarmi a dire il vero...
> E comunque zadig continua a non credermi...
> e ogni tanto salta fuori qualcuno che dice che è una storia inventata.
> In ogni caso, rilancio: secondo me alcuni utenti sono chiaramente pagati dai gestori del forum per vivacizzare le discussioni...


a me danno solo 450 euro al mese, una miseria.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che abbia tutta sta voglia di ambientarmi a dire il vero...
> E comunque zadig continua a non credermi...
> e ogni tanto salta fuori qualcuno che dice che è una storia inventata.
> In ogni caso, rilancio: secondo me alcuni utenti sono *chiaramente pagati dai gestori del forum per vivacizzare le discussioni...*


Beh se non vuoi ambientarti e capire un po' di più  su chi ti risponde fatti tuoi eh?Ma capirai fischi per fiaschi....Qui nessuno paga nessuno ma se non ti fidi e l'idea che ti sei fatto è  questa diritto tuo di non partecipare qui.Non abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che vivacizza le discussioni ce la facciamo anche da soli.Riguardo al fatto che qualcuno trovi la tua storia non credibile è  anche normale sotto certi aspetti eh?Ma qui ti abbiamo risposto seriamente.


----------



## drusilla (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> drusilla.. se mai mi trovassi in difficoltà ,ricordati di non consolarmi!


Piccolè... i passivi aggressivi mi urtano tanto... ma tu non lo sei vero ranocchietto mio?


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Piccolè... i passivi aggressivi mi urtano tanto... ma tu non lo sei vero ranocchietto mio?


sono solo un semplice cazzabbubboletto, ma non passivo!


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh se non vuoi ambientarti e capire un po' di più  su chi ti risponde fatti tuoi eh?Ma capirai fischi per fiaschi....Qui nessuno paga nessuno ma se non ti fidi e l'idea che ti sei fatto è  questa diritto tuo di non partecipare qui.Non abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che vivacizza le discussioni ce la facciamo anche da soli.Riguardo al fatto che qualcuno trovi la tua storia non credibile è  anche normale sotto certi aspetti eh?Ma qui ti abbiamo risposto seriamente.


ma certo, visto che mi sto ambientando ho cominciato anch'io a fare dell'ironia...ho visto che se ne fa largo uso e voglio adeguarmi, perché in fondo sono un conformista


----------



## drusilla (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sono solo un semplice cazzabbubboletto, ma non passivo!


Questi nick poi: irrisoluto... disperso... bohhh... non ti fanno venire l'orticaria? Dovremo chiamaro Irry come Disperso lo chiamavamo Dipsy?


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Piccolè... i passivi aggressivi mi urtano tanto... ma tu non lo sei vero ranocchietto mio?


perdonami drusilla, ma la mia inesperienza su questo forum mi rende psicolabile e anche un po' ritardato e soggetto e ogni tipo di incomprensione linguistico-semantica: ma mi stai dando del "passivo aggressivo"? se sì, ti chiedo scusa, non volevo urtarti!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi si contorcono le budella, lo so che è un forum e che dovrei prenderla alla leggera, ma non ce la faccio a non sentire un moto di rabbia quando leggo che con tale superbia e disprezzo si nega la realtà di ciò che dico.
> Sbriciolata, la discussione è lunghissima ed è impossibile da leggere tutta, ma sulla presunta assurdità della mia storia si è già abbondantemente parlato e credo che la maggior parte degli utenti si sia convinta che è tutto tristemente vero...


no tesò, mica sto a dire che siamo noi a bere, ma che se tu che ti bevi la qualunque.
Ma porca zozza, questa fa di tutto per zomparsi un altro e tu le credi pure quando ti dice che però la tromba male? 
Ma davvero?
Davvero non capisci che ti sta rigirando come un calzino e pensi che lo zerbino sia quell'altro?
Sai che ti dico?
Non ho mai conosciuta una donna, dico una, che abbia detto a uno che il migliore amante suo fosse un altro.
MAI.
Ma mica perchè siamo tutte false.
Semplicemente perchè è esattamente quello che volete sentirvi dire.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma certo, visto che mi sto ambientando ho cominciato anch'io a fare dell'ironia...ho visto che se ne fa largo uso e voglio adeguarmi, perché in fondo sono un conformista


Non prendermi per i fondelli perché  io non l'ho fatto...


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è che abbia tutta sta voglia di ambientarmi a dire il vero...
> E comunque zadig continua a non credermi...
> e ogni tanto salta fuori qualcuno che dice che è una storia inventata.
> In ogni caso, rilancio: secondo me alcuni utenti sono chiaramente pagati dai gestori del forum per vivacizzare le discussioni...



Oddio non dirmi che uno di quelli pagati sei proprio tu!

:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Questo pene/benefattore che dir si voglia, spunta fuori in quanto EX della sua migliore amica, sono ancora in qualche modo legati, si frequentano come amici e di tanto in tanto si accoppiano.
> L'amica ovviamente non sa nulla, ma sospetta, credo.
> Lui però vorrebbe dire tutto, è lei (la mia "compagna", diciamo così) a non voler dire nulla in giro, perché - dice - non vuole rischiare di perdere la migliore amica.
> Comunque, questo losco figuro, avrà - da quello che ho capito - una turba psichica che lo porta a dover elargire piaceri alla gente azzerbinandosi a destra e a manca. E' uno che si mette costantemente a disposizione di chiunque, e quindi è ovvio che se è innamorato si mette a 90 gradi e la cosa lo aggrada parecchio. Insomma, ci gode a farsi usare e oltretutto si sentirà molto uomo a potersi permettere di arrivare dove il compagno ufficiale non arriva. Ha un buon lavoro e un paio di case di proprietà (ricco di famiglia).
> AVrà qualche senso di colpa originario da epiare...


Irresoluto, scusa ma sembri uscito da un racconto cuckold.

Secondo me il problema economico è la parte meno rilevante della faccenda.

Guarda che se non sopporti la situazione in fondo .... si riesce a vevere benissimo anche da soli.
Lei minaccia di suicidarsi?.............. Tze!  Vorrei proprio vedere.

Sei stato insieme 7 anni .. e allora?

Ti immagini di vivere con una così ancora per anni? 
Questa ti irretisce e ti annulla.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oddio non dirmi che uno di quelli pagati sei proprio tu!
> 
> :rotfl:


non credo proprio, su di me avrebbero investito molto mali i propri soldi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non prendermi per i fondelli perché  io non l'ho fatto...


ma no! ti assicuro che lungi da me voler prendere dei fondelli qualcuno, te men che meno, che sei stata una delle utenti più gentili e serie! 
ho provato solo in modo maldestro a fare dell'ironia, ma evidentemente con miseri risultati...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Irresoluto, scusa ma sembri uscito da un racconto cuckold.
> 
> Secondo me il problema economico è la parte meno rilevante della faccenda.
> 
> ...


certo, lo so, infatti sto cercando il coraggio per troncare e non pensarci più.


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma certo, visto che mi sto ambientando ho cominciato anch'io a fare dell'ironia...ho visto che se ne fa largo uso e voglio adeguarmi, perché in fondo sono un conformista


Ohhhh che peccato


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma no! ti assicuro che lungi da me voler prendere dei fondelli qualcuno, te men che meno, che sei stata una delle utenti più gentili e serie!
> ho provato solo in modo maldestro a fare dell'ironia, ma evidentemente con miseri risultati...


Se ti fa stare meglio sto da 1 anno qui dentro e neanche io ci riesco


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> certo, lo so, infatti sto cercando il coraggio per troncare e non pensarci più.


e ma fallo il prima possibile.


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> certo, lo so, infatti sto cercando il coraggio per troncare e non pensarci più.


E dove, e quando speri di trovarlo?
pensi forse che le cose miglioreranno?
Guarda, io credo di no.
Anche se lei lasciasse sto tipo e tornasse all'ovile cosa si fa? Facciamo finta che non è successo nulla?
Davvero tieni tanto a sta persona da annullare la tua dignità?
Guarda che sei ancora giovane.


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Saresti una ottima bolognese allora!!


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E dove, e quando speri di trovarlo?
> pensi forse che le cose miglioreranno?
> Guarda, io credo di no.
> Anche se lei lasciasse sto tipo e tornasse all'ovile cosa si fa? Facciamo finta che non è successo nulla?
> ...


Il fatto è che lei per il resto è apparentemente perfetta, almeno ai miei occhi.
Ha un comportamento da fidanzatina ideale, sempre vicina, attenta, premurosa, generosa. Anche a letto sempre molto passionale, mai trascurata, sempre presente e - all'apparenza almeno - innamorata.
Questa facciata di perfezione rende le cose più complicate...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a me danno solo 450 euro al mese, una miseria.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Almeno te li versano i contributi ? :singleeye: In caso contrario puoi fare una vertenza :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (1 Febbraio 2015)

@Irresoluto

... e sì che fai ricerca in ambito umanistico! In teoria -ma è evidente che i fatti smentiscono ogni teoria-, dovresti aver coltivato l'umanesimo; intendo che dovresti aver subito con gioia la seduzione della bellezza ideale e anche di quella reale; che avresti potuto volare alto con la storia, la filosofia, l'arte, la grande letteratura... 
Non vorrei che la tua tirata contro quella che scambi per ipocrisia, e per amore della sincerità di una donna, fosse il frutto marcio di erronee letture degli scrittori decadenti... quella paccottoglia residua della subcultura sessantottina, rivista alla luce degli anni Novanta e del postmoderno.
Sì sei borghese. Sei borghese nell'anima. Sei marcio e mi repelli. Tutto quello che racconti e il modo in cui lo racconti testimoniano la tua puzza, ma due cose su tutte mi hanno colpita: il credere che sia sincera e vera una donna che ha le fantasie irripetibili (per me) che hai descritto come sintomo di verità; lo sfregio che fai a una parola sacra come "sofferenza" o addirittura "dolore". 
Mi auguro che il tuo progetto di ricerca fallisca, perché mi vengono i brividi anche solo a immaginare che una persona della tua cultura possa sedere un giorno in qualche poltrona di rappresentanza del sapere.


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a me danno solo 450 euro al mese, una miseria.


Sfigato! 
Io ne piglio 500!


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Irresoluto
> 
> ... e sì che fai ricerca in ambito umanistico! In teoria -ma è evidente che i fatti smentiscono ogni teoria-, dovresti aver coltivato l'umanesimo; intendo che dovresti aver subito con gioia la seduzione della bellezza ideale e anche di quella reale; che avresti potuto volare alto con la storia, la filosofia, l'arte, la grande letteratura...
> Non vorrei che la tua tirata contro quella che scambi per ipocrisia, e per amore della sincerità di una donna, fosse il frutto marcio di erronee letture degli scrittori decadenti... quella paccottoglia residua della subcultura sessantottina, rivista alla luce degli anni Novanta e del postmoderno.
> ...


Ti rispondo prima velocemente, poi però mi piacerebbe approfondire il discorso, se vorrai.
Mi colpiscono le tue parole, in positivo. Sono forti e precise e immagino credo con una certa precisione l'odore delle tue letture. So bene di essere borghese, ma forse per il semplice motivo che altra cultura non può darsi in epoca capitalistica - e da quello che scrivi deduco che mi segui. Io non ho preteso, mi pare, di non puzzare come puzza il marciume del capitalismo nella sua fase di putrescenza. Non ho creduto neanche per un istante di sottrarmi politicamente alla morale vigente. Ho anzi messo in mostra le mie contraddizione con estrema umiltà e autoironia.
In base a cosa giudichi la mia sofferenza? In base a cosa mi neghi il diritto di parlare del mio dolore?
E soprattutto: mi auguri di fallire nella vita. Ma ti rendi conto che  è un po' fuori luogo questa veemenza contro una persona che conosci solo per una discussione su un forum? Io mi limito a dirti che mi lascia perplesso che una persona di grande spessore - mi pare - come te, possa inveire in questo modo e con questa categoricità senza appello. Spero comunque di poterti smentire in futuro, se vorrai continuare il confronto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Irresoluto
> 
> ... e sì che fai ricerca in ambito umanistico! In teoria -ma è evidente che i fatti smentiscono ogni teoria-, dovresti aver coltivato l'umanesimo; intendo che dovresti aver subito con gioia la seduzione della bellezza ideale e anche di quella reale; che avresti potuto volare alto con la storia, la filosofia, l'arte, la grande letteratura...
> Non vorrei che la tua tirata contro quella che scambi per ipocrisia, e per amore della sincerità di una donna, fosse il frutto marcio di erronee letture degli scrittori decadenti... quella paccottoglia residua della subcultura sessantottina, rivista alla luce degli anni Novanta e del postmoderno.
> ...


Scusa Fanty ma a te Perply quanto allunga esattamente?So che non è elegante, ma tra di noi... Pensavo di chiedere un aumento. Più che un aumento un'indennità.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Fanty ma a te Perply quanto allunga esattamente?So che non è elegante, ma tra di noi... Pensavo di chiedere un aumento. Più che un aumento un'indennità.


Caspita Sbri...non svelare tutto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caspita Sbri...non svelare tutto...


te quanto t'insacchi?


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te quanto t'insacchi?


Io son praticante porella...ogni tanto mi offrono una birra e le noccioline.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io son praticante porella...ogni tanto mi offrono una birra e le noccioline.


dobbiamo sindacalizzarci. Faccio iscrivere la Camusso.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dobbiamo sindacalizzarci. Faccio iscrivere la Camusso.


Vai!Io chiamo a Tsipras invece......


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Voglio chiarire che quella degli utenti al soldo dei gestori del forum era chiaramente una battuta, che voleva essere più che altro un'attestazione di stima nei confronti di alcuni utenti che mi sembrano particolarmente brillanti.

@Fantastica: aspetto una tua risposta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vai!Io chiamo a Tsipras invece......


qualche rogna ce l'avranno pure loro del resto...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Voglio chiarire che quella degli utenti al soldo dei gestori del forum era chiaramente una battuta, che voleva essere più che altro un'attestazione di stima nei confronti di alcuni utenti che mi sembrano particolarmente brillanti.
> 
> @Fantastica: aspetto una tua risposta.


Peccato ... sbri missione Camusso fallita.  Erato di a Tsioras di non preoccuparsi ... Irrisoluto anche noi si scherza, of course


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualche rogna ce l'avranno pure loro del resto...


Avoja...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Voglio chiarire che quella degli utenti al soldo dei gestori del forum era chiaramente una battuta, che voleva essere più che altro un'attestazione di stima nei confronti di alcuni utenti che mi sembrano particolarmente brillanti.
> 
> @Fantastica: aspetto una tua risposta.


tu hai fatto una battuta ma mica ti rendi conto del casino che hai fatto partire. Adesso tutti vorranno sapere quanto prendono gli altri. E chiaramente Perplesso avrà detto a ciascuno di noi che LUI è quello che prende di più. Capisci che sulla base di questa certezza, finora eravamo tutti felici. Pure io aspetto ancora una risposta, comunque.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Peccato ... sbri missione Camusso fallita.  Erato di a Tsioras di non preoccuparsi ... Irrisoluto anche noi si scherza, of course


Meno male.Anche perché  mi ha risposto Varoufakis e mi ha mandata a fanculo col suo solito modo


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Voglio chiarire che quella degli utenti al soldo dei gestori del forum era chiaramente una battuta, che voleva essere più che altro un'attestazione di stima nei confronti di alcuni utenti che mi sembrano particolarmente brillanti.
> 
> @Fantastica: aspetto una tua risposta.


Secondo te i 500 che mi danno sono troppi o pochi?! Che grado di brillantezza ho secondo te?!


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

ma tu, cosa vuoi esattamente? 

Lasciarla?
Essere sicuro che ti ami, così sai cosa fare?
Che tutto ritorni come prima? E come?

Perché il titolo, parla solo di cosa fa e vuole lei ... 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (1 Febbraio 2015)

Trovo qsta storia molto noiosa, quanto il da farsi scontato e banale. Non credo ci sia molto da dire su come agire. Non credo vi siano punti cui aggrapparsi. Nemmeno soggettivamente ma...proprio oggettivo.
Lasciarla, chiudere, andare oltre.
A me appare cosi semplice che anche sforzandomi di trovare altri punti di vista, la conclusione è sempre la stessa.
Cos'altro c'è da dire o fare? Zero.
La tizia ormai è una cagna sciolta, ma quando la recuperi?!? Mai.
Cosa c'è da salvare in qsta storia? Secondo me nulla.
Accetta che ormai qsto rapporto si è del tutto sminchiato e lascia stare l'irrecuperabile.
Energie sprecate.


----------



## Amarax (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...



riecco il poliamore :sonar:


----------



## Amarax (1 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Trovo qsta storia molto noiosa, quanto il da farsi scontato e banale. Non credo ci sia molto da dire su come agire. Non credo vi siano punti cui aggrapparsi. Nemmeno soggettivamente ma...proprio oggettivo.
> Lasciarla, chiudere, andare oltre.
> A me appare cosi semplice che anche sforzandomi di trovare altri punti di vista, la conclusione è sempre la stessa.
> Cos'altro c'è da dire o fare? Zero.
> ...



Quoto. Lo dice una che ci ha perso 10 anni, il cuore , l'anima e il rispetto di se stessa.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao irrisoluto, 
Mi dispiace per quello che stai vivendo. 
Un mio amico vive una situazione , per certi aspetti, molto simile alla tua e anche lui fa fatica a staccarsene. 
Lo sai anche tu che l'unica cosa sensata da fare e' darsi alla macchia immediatamente.


----------



## Traccia (1 Febbraio 2015)

Amarax ha detto:


> Quoto. Lo dice una che ci ha perso 10 anni, il cuore , l'anima e il rispetto di se stessa.


Bravissima! Il 'rispetto di se stessi' direi che è il cuore di tutto. Bingo!
Mi spiace x i tuoi anni travagliati... :-(


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> male. Sprechi
> energie nel gestire
> e controllare una situazione
> che non crea, non produce
> valore aggiunto.


Guardate che la sofferenza di cui scrive può essere fonte di piacere. Il masochista mentale o fisico riesce a sublimare il dolore in piacere. Quando scrive che non riusciva a resistere non darei per scontato che non intendesse che gli partiva una brocca così intensa da essere irresistibile.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Pura gelosia?Hai guardato un altro che se la scopava e stai ancora con lei....Ma la gelosia qual'è? È  successo ,hai visto da vicino ed hai anche partecipato....si ha gelosia di ciò  che non si sa e non si vede ma tu sei perfettamente consapevole e sicuro del suo amore per te.Per cui gelosia di cosa?


No. È la sublimazione in piacere della gelosia e della sofferenza che questa ti provoca. Non sparisce la gelosia,  anzi. Ti rode dentro. Solo che non riesci a privarti di quel rodimento.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2015)

Deve averla di traverso qusta qui per tenerne due in questa maniera, se no non posso capire. 
Carissimo, mollala e che si suicidi la stronza, in fondo lo ha scelto lei, anzi se fossi in te le regalerei anche un cappio.

Auguri e spera di non avere figli machi (ma neppure femmine) da siffatta portatrice di utero ma non di cervello.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Guardate che la sofferenza di cui scrive può essere fonte di piacere. Il masochista mentale o fisico riesce a sublimare il dolore in piacere. Quando scrive che non riusciva a resistere non darei per scontato che non intendesse che gli partiva una brocca così intensa da essere irresistibile.


Anche secondo me prova un sottile piacere in tutta questa situazione


----------



## Cattivik (2 Febbraio 2015)

La prova del nove ci vuole la prova del nove o meglio in questo caso la prova del 4!

Tu trovati l'amante oppure inventatela... (inventala bene però! altrimenti ci fai la figura del coglione) oppure se hai un'amica di cui ti fidi ciecamente chiedi a lei di recitare la parte dell'amante e poi poni a tua moglie la stessa situazione che lei pone a te.

Lei accetta di buon grado? Spero per te che l'amante sia reale 

Lei ha da ridire... sfanculizzala.

Cattivik

P.S. Sull'opzione "un'amica di cui ti fidi ciecamente chiedi a lei di recitare la parte dell'amante" attento che poi l'amica non si cali troppo nella parte


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no tesò, mica sto a dire che siamo noi a bere, ma che se tu che ti bevi la qualunque.
> Ma porca zozza, questa fa di tutto per zomparsi un altro e tu le credi pure quando ti dice che però la tromba male?
> Ma davvero?
> Davvero non capisci che ti sta rigirando come un calzino e pensi che lo zerbino sia quell'altro?
> ...


ma io l'ho vista con i miei occhi scopare con l'amante...beh, visto che sto con lei da 7 anni, devo ammettere che era molto più eccitata con l'amante che con me, ma posso anche affermare con certezza che con lui non riesce a venire...
Probabilmente non è perché io sia un amante migliore, ma semplicemente perché conosco perefttamente il suo corpo, i suoi tempi, so come muovermi ecc.
Inoltre, se davvero con questo tizio andasse così bene, perché mai non stare semplicemente con lui?
Considera che io non le do assolutamente nulla dal punto di vista materiale...


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No. È la sublimazione in piacere della gelosia e della sofferenza che questa ti provoca. Non sparisce la gelosia,  anzi. Ti rode dentro. Solo che non riesci a privarti di quel rodimento.


President, apprezzo molto tutti i tuoi interventi, sempre pertinenti e intelligenti.
Però io non condivido, e lo dico non solo per me ma per tuttti: la sofferenza è sofferenza, e certo c'è gente come me che non riesce a evitarla, ma questo non significa che ci goda! 
Ti assicuro che soffro e basta per le cose che mi fanno soffrire.
E provo piacere per il turbamento che tutto ciò mi provoca.
Ma la sofferenza rimane sofferenza e mi mette in subbugloi tutta l'esistenza.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu, cosa vuoi esattamente?
> 
> ...


Se sapessi bene cosa fare non starei qui...
comunque, al momento, potessi con la bacchetta magica comandare i suoi sentimenti, vorrei che tornasse come prima, condividendo cioè i miei progetti, sostenendomi anche a distanza, amandomi per come sono senza ricorrere a terze persone.
Ma so che non è più possibile e soprattutto che non sarebbe giusto nei suoi confronti, dato che - giustamente - vorrebbe crearsi una vita normale con una persona che abbia un minimo di stabilità esistenziale.
Quindi boh, se lei non può tornare ad amarmi come prima, vorrei che ci lasciassimo in modo consensuale...Sarà un'assurdità, ma secondo me l'autenticità e la profondità di un rapporto si misurano anche nel modo in cui si prende congedo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma io l'ho vista con i miei occhi scopare con l'amante...beh, visto che sto con lei da 7 anni, devo ammettere che era molto più eccitata con l'amante che con me, ma posso anche affermare con certezza che con lui non riesce a venire...
> Probabilmente non è perché io sia un amante migliore, ma semplicemente perché conosco perefttamente il suo corpo, i suoi tempi, so come muovermi ecc.
> Inoltre, se davvero con questo tizio andasse così bene, perché mai non stare semplicemente con lui?
> Considera che io non le do assolutamente nulla dal punto di vista materiale...


perchè per qualcuno, a volte, du gust is mei che uan.


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> President, apprezzo molto tutti i tuoi interventi, sempre pertinenti e intelligenti.
> Però io non condivido, e lo dico non solo per me ma per tuttti: la sofferenza è sofferenza, e certo c'è gente come me che non riesce a evitarla, ma questo non significa che ci goda!
> Ti assicuro che soffro e basta per le cose che mi fanno soffrire.
> E provo piacere per il turbamento che tutto ciò mi provoca.
> Ma la sofferenza rimane sofferenza e mi mette in subbugloi tutta l'esistenza.


La sofferenza è sofferenza e su questo non ci piove, ma allo stesso tempo c'è piacere per quel turbamento che è derivato proprio da quella sofferenza.
Sembra un cane che si morde la coda...eppure le cose sono molto legate.
Riflettici.


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...


certo che questa é un fulmine di guerra proprio...
in questo caso suggerisco fortemente la legge del taglione. 
Fatti un amante pure tu e diglielo.
sono assolutamente seria.
e vediamo cosa dice lei.


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...



Semplice.Se nel culo della tua donna piovono cazzi a catinelle e tu non apri l'ombrello,la colpa non dei cazzi a catinelle,ne di quel culo volitivo e insaziabile.La colpa è di quell'"uomo"che non apre l'ombrello e vede quel traffico di cazzi inerme e impassibile.Nel mondo ci sono le zoccole perchè esistono i coglioni,e ci sono i coglioni per permettere alle zoccole di esistere.E tu caro amico mio non sei una zoccola.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Febbraio 2015)

Gentile Irrisoluto,

l'inadeguatezza del tuo censo unita alla insoddisfacente connotazione sessuale dell'amante della tua ragazza sono solo tue percezioni che se da un lato giustificano la tua disonorevole situazione, dall'altro invece sono del tutto risibili se le confronti con le possibilità, che sono di qulità decisamente migliore, che l'ambiente esterno ti offre.
Ora, se pensi che anche gli homeless, i pinkabbestia e i malati di lebbra vivono appaganti relazioni sessuali ed affettive con esponenti dell'altro sesso di pari condizione, hai amplissimi margini di miglioramento nel cambio di partner.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentile Irrisoluto,
> 
> l'inadeguatezza del tuo censo unita alla insoddisfacente connotazione sessuale dell'amante della tua ragazza sono solo tue percezioni che se da un lato giustificano la tua disonorevole situazione, dall'altro invece sono del tutto risibili se le confronti con le possibilità, che sono di qulità decisamente migliore, che l'ambiente esterno ti offre.
> Ora, se pensi che anche gli homeless, i *pinkabbestia* e i malati di lebbra vivono appaganti relazioni sessuali ed affettive con esponenti dell'altro sesso di pari condizione, hai amplissimi margini di miglioramento nel cambio di partner.


punkabbestia gay-friendly?


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> punkabbestia gay-friendly?


No, typo.


----------



## Lorella (2 Febbraio 2015)

Buongiorno Irrisoluto, benvenuto. Prendo spunto dal tuo nome e ti consiglio di risolvere, quanto prima. Pietra sopra. Macignone. Lapide. Amen. 
Pace finalmente per te, e credimi, ho profondo rispetto per il tuo dolore e per tutto quello che stai passando, ma davvero, non si può sentire la storia......come puoi ancora pensare di stare ancora con una persona così? Ti auguro di diventare presto Risoluto


----------



## Traccia (2 Febbraio 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> La prova del nove ci vuole la prova del nove o meglio in questo caso la prova del 4!
> 
> Tu trovati l'amante oppure inventatela... (inventala bene però! altrimenti ci fai la figura del coglione) oppure se hai un'amica di cui ti fidi ciecamente chiedi a lei di recitare la parte dell'amante e poi poni a tua moglie la stessa situazione che lei pone a te.
> 
> ...


secondo me sarebbe una gran perdita di tempo....un gioco al massacro...magari a lei piacerebbe pure, chissà... ma è questa la cosa che vuole irrosoluto? fargliela 'pagare' con la stessa moneta? 
sti giochetti a che pro? solo ripicca? cosa risolverebbe? boh...
lei almeno è autentica, ma che lui debba architettare tutta una scena fuori dal suo essere..diventa ancor più faticoso e dispendioso...
Ma un 'vaffanculo' è così difficile da dire?!
Qua non c'è nulla da salvare, nemmeno hanno figli...


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> secondo me sarebbe una gran perdita di tempo....un gioco al massacro...magari a lei piacerebbe pure, chissà... ma è questa la cosa che vuole irrosoluto? fargliela 'pagare' con la stessa moneta?
> sti giochetti a che pro? solo ripicca? cosa risolverebbe? boh...
> lei almeno è autentica, ma che lui debba architettare tutta una scena fuori dal suo essere..diventa ancor più faticoso e dispendioso...
> Ma un 'vaffanculo' è così difficile da dire?!
> Qua non c'è nulla da salvare, nemmeno hanno figli...


Infatti, rispondo a tutti quelli che mi propongono di farmi anch'io un'amante:
non fa per me!
A parte che fatico già a gestire una sola relazione, figuriamoci due..
E poi se arrivo a stare con un'altra, significa che - per come sono fatto - ho già cominciato il processo di distacco....e sinceramente ne approfitto per rifarmi una vita!


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La sofferenza è sofferenza e su questo non ci piove, ma allo stesso tempo c'è piacere per quel turbamento che è derivato proprio da quella sofferenza.
> Sembra un cane che si morde la coda...eppure le cose sono molto legate.
> Riflettici.


La verità è che dovremmo avere il tempo di poterci vivere tutto, sofferenze, gioie e turbamenti, in assoluta libertà...Ma purtroppo la vita ci impone dei ritmi che mal si conciliano con il susseguirsi delle emozioni...
Le tempeste emotive sono sempre desiderabili, ma ostacolano la costruzione della stabilità esistenziale...secondo me è anche per questo che la gente continua a sposarsi.


----------



## Bender (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se sapessi bene cosa fare non starei qui...
> comunque, al momento, potessi con la bacchetta magica comandare i suoi sentimenti, vorrei che tornasse come prima, condividendo cioè i miei progetti, sostenendomi anche a distanza, amandomi per come sono senza ricorrere a terze persone.
> Ma so che non è più possibile e soprattutto che non sarebbe giusto nei suoi confronti, dato che - giustamente - vorrebbe crearsi una vita normale con una persona che abbia un minimo di stabilità esistenziale.
> Quindi boh, se lei non può tornare ad amarmi come prima, vorrei che ci lasciassimo in modo consensuale..*.Sarà un'assurdità, ma secondo me l'autenticità e la profondità di un rapporto si misurano anche nel modo in cui si prende congedo...*


ti assicuro che non è un assurdità, anche io la penso esattamente come te. infatti abbiamo chiuso nel modo più civile possibile.


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Irrisoluto, benvenuto.
A me pare che la situazione sia davvero moralmente terra terra, e non tanto per i giochetti double - che per indole potrebbero anche ingrifarvi, a tutti e 3 - quanto per tutto il resto.
Do per scontato che la tua ricostruzione in "fatto" sia completa, mentre ho perplessità sulla tua interpretazione del fenomeno recente...

Premessa in fatto:
a) tu sei ben lontano da una stabilità professionale ed economica, non vivi in Italia, non vivi da solo, hai passato - come lei - la trentina. Tale stabilità è auspicabile, ma assai incerta nei tempi, potrebbero passare diversi anni;
b) tu e lei vi conoscete 7 anni fa, ovvero quando di anni ne avevate 25. Vi piacete, vi dichiarate amore, lei non ha velleità di indipendenza, e accetta tutti i punti interrogativi legati al punto "a". Addirittura non pensa ad avere figli;
c) passati 7 anni, e avvicinandovi al "mezzo del cammin di vostra vita", lei incrocia un tizio. Costui lavora, benestante di famiglia, fa bella vita, e ama infilarsi nei buchi di donzelle che - come le gazze - adorano tutto ciò che emani luccichio;
d) improvvisamente, ti fa pesare la situazione del punto "a", comincia a fare la zoccola personale del tizio di cui al punto "c", ma -poichè guarda con romanticismo e nostalgia alla fiaba squattrinata di cui al punto "b" - ti dice: tu trombi come un toro, lui ha il portafogli da toro, vorrei essere la vostra comune giumenta. E fa di tutto - alla lettera - per sollazzarsi in sì affollata stalla.

La tua esegesi del fenomeno è discutibile. Te la prendi con lui ("zerbino", "sfigato", "incapace a letto"). Lei ti pare quasi da comprendere (in fondo è stata "sincera", e "tu coa puoi offrirle?"). Tu ti autoconsoli interpretando pro domo tua asserzioni che lei ti fornisce in grande quantità, dicendoti quello che vuoi sentirti dire.

Ti dico la mia.
Lei, come tante persone, ha sottovalutato (a 25 anni) le esigenze che avrebbe avuto a 28, a 30, a 35. Non siete sposati, non esiste il "finchè morte non ci separi", ergo può benissimo decidere che oggi vuole uscire, vuole convivere, vuole un progetto, vuole dei figli. O comunque non vuole non potere avere tutto questo. La cosa probabilmente covava dentro di lei da tempo. Chissà: magari da quando vedeva le sue amiche - man mano - avviare progetti di vita, o anche solo fare la bella vita mantenute da tizio o da caio.
Ha quindi (di nascosto) cominciato a sollazzarsi.
Poi si è confidata con te (dietro tuoi sospetti, mi par di capire: anche qui nessuna iniziativa da parte sua). Conoscendo la tua ideologia "liberal", ha sperato (e aveva ragione) che saresti stato benevolo urbi et orbi.
Inoltre, lei era affezionata a te, un pò come ad un dolce cagnolino, e se può evitare di perderti - facendosi nel frammentre i cazzi suoi (e quelli degli altri) - la sua coscienza la fa sentire meno zoccola. Inoltre, se non vi lasciate, la sua amica (ex del pigmalione che la cavalca) non sospetta della sua zoccolaggine, e zitti zitti tutti son contenti.

Tutte le altre storie: che tu la fai godere di più, che sceglierebbe te, che lui è zerbino, che si suicida se le togli il saluto...beh, lascia perdere. Fanno sorridere.
Lei - al massimo massimo - ti tiene buono perchè sa che tu la ami e che se il pigmalione si trova una lituana 20enne, lei si becca un calcio in culo. E non sia mai che le tocchi davvero andare a lavorare, a sto giro.

Ora dico: ma tu - ammesso e non concesso - ti riprenderesti una che come massima aspirazione aveva quella di tirarti nel letto che divide col suo amante? e ammesso e non concesso che si stanca di lui, come fai a tenertela dopo che ti ha candidamente detto che ci andava per danari? Cioè, che poesia riesumeresti, in questo contesto?


----------



## zadig (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma io l'ho vista con i miei occhi scopare con l'amante...beh, visto che sto con lei da 7 anni, devo ammettere che era molto più eccitata con l'amante che con me, ma posso anche affermare con certezza che con lui non riesce a venire...
> Probabilmente non è perché io sia un amante migliore, ma semplicemente perché conosco perefttamente il suo corpo, i suoi tempi, so come muovermi ecc.
> Inoltre, se davvero con questo tizio andasse così bene, perché mai non stare semplicemente con lui?
> Considera che io non le do assolutamente nulla dal punto di vista materiale...


poverina, non riesce a venire...
Se fossi un buon zerbino istruiresti il suo amante, così te la soddisfa meglio.
Non essere egoista... shara la tue esperienza con lui!
Hai visto quanto ansima? Povera stella... aiutalo, aiutala!


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Premessa in fatto


sei avvocato, Vincent ?


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Irrisoluto, benvenuto.
> A me pare che la situazione sia davvero moralmente terra terra, e non tanto per i giochetti double - che per indole potrebbero anche ingrifarvi, a tutti e 3 - quanto per tutto il resto.
> Do per scontato che la tua ricostruzione in "fatto" sia completa, mentre ho perplessità sulla tua interpretazione del fenomeno recente...
> 
> ...


Non ho parole, Vincent. 
Questa me l'incornicio e me l'appendo in camera.
Analisi perfetta.
Solo una cosa mi lascia ancora perplesso. L'unico desiderio di lui è prenderla con sé, offrirle una casa e una vita normale. Certo, magari lei non si fida di lui come si fida di me, ma non credo che un generico timore di essere scaricata possa giustificare tutto sto casino. Anzi, rischia di perderlo proprio se continua a stare con me.
E strano a dirsi, ma una forma di poesia tra me e lei rimane ancora oggi...
Comunque il punto centrale è che io mi sento troppo una responsabile del fallimento (mancanza di stabilità) per potermi distaccare da questa situazione sentendomi la parte offesa.


----------



## spleen (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *ma io l'ho vista con i miei occhi scopare con l'amante..*.beh, visto che sto con lei da 7 anni, devo ammettere che era molto più eccitata con l'amante che con me, ma posso anche affermare con certezza che con lui non riesce a venire...
> Probabilmente non è perché io sia un amante migliore, ma semplicemente perché conosco perefttamente il suo corpo, i suoi tempi, so come muovermi ecc.
> Inoltre, se davvero con questo tizio andasse così bene, perché mai non stare semplicemente con lui?
> Considera che io non le do assolutamente nulla dal punto di vista materiale...


Cazz... ma quando è successa sta cosa????   ( Mi era sfuggita perchè non ho letto proprio tutto.)
Credo che tu non ci sia  rimasto proprio bene.

Comunque guarda, secondo me il punto non è nenche quello di riuscire a godere con uno, piuttosto che con un altro, non è nemmeno il fatto fisico o l'aspetto economico in se'.
Il punto vero sono i vostri rapporti personali, le aspettative che avete l'uno dell'altra, il resto sono solo dettagli di corollario.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cazz... ma quando è successa sta cosa????   ( Mi era sfuggita perchè non ho letto proprio tutto.)
> Credo che tu non ci sia  rimasto proprio bene.
> 
> Comunque guarda, secondo me il punto non è nenche quello di riuscire a godere con uno, piuttosto che con un altro, non è nemmeno il fatto fisico o l'aspetto economico in se'.
> Il punto vero sono i vostri rapporti personali, le aspettative che avete l'uno dell'altra, il resto sono solo dettagli di corollario.


Io tendo ad avere un certo pudore dei miei sentimenti, tanto da dare spesso un'immagine del tutto asettica di me. Persino in questo forum, rileggendomi, mi accorgo di essere stato glaciale e di aver dato l'impressione di un rapporto folle, sporco e senza neanche grande passione.
E invece non è così.
Condivisione delle stesse passioni, adorazione reciproca, intesa sessuale, complicità in tutti i campi dell'esistenza...queste sono le basi del nostro rapporto, che si traducono spesso in momenti di pura estasi.
Sono veramente convinto che all'origine ci sono le difficoltà materiali che la spaventano, essendo subentrata ormai, soprattutto per lei, l'età della ragione...


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io tendo ad avere un certo pudore dei miei sentimenti, tanto da dare spesso un'immagine del tutto asettica di me. Persino in questo forum, rileggendomi, mi accorgo di essere stato glaciale e di aver dato l'impressione di un rapporto folle, sporco e senza neanche grande passione.
> E invece non è così.
> Condivisione delle stesse passioni, adorazione reciproca, intesa sessuale, complicità in tutti i campi dell'esistenza...queste sono le basi del nostro rapporto, che si traducono spesso in momenti di pura estasi.
> Sono veramente convinto che all'origine ci sono le difficoltà materiali che la spaventano, essendo subentrata ormai, soprattutto per lei, l'età della ragione...


Si, vabbè, ma è un pò troppo comodo...cioè, rimane con te per una grande intesa complessiva, ma si tiene stretto l'altro chè magari le potrà garantire un futuro più comdo. Bello così (bello per lei).


----------



## Cattivik (2 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> secondo me sarebbe una gran perdita di tempo....un gioco al massacro...magari a lei piacerebbe pure, chissà... ma è questa la cosa che vuole irrosoluto? fargliela 'pagare' con la stessa moneta?
> sti giochetti a che pro? solo ripicca? cosa risolverebbe? boh...
> lei almeno è autentica, ma che lui debba architettare tutta una scena fuori dal suo essere..diventa ancor più faticoso e dispendioso...
> Ma un 'vaffanculo' è così difficile da dire?!
> Qua non c'è nulla da salvare, nemmeno hanno figli...



Per come la vedo io la situazione è in stallo e nulla è più logorante di una situazione del genere che resta ferma:

A - Il nostro amico è stile zerbino e dunque il vaffanculo non partirà mai e nemmeno mai farà null'altro. Dunque perché venir qui a lamentarsi... 

B - Il nostro amico è il tipo "amore eterno ed esclusività in tutto e per tutto"... ma se cosi fosse il vaffanculo sarebbe già partito da tempo e anche bello grosso.

C - Il nostro amico è innamorato della sua compagna ed è disposto a perdonare questo suo diciamo svarione... purché lei capisca l'errore e cosa gli sta facendo provare.... Con le parole non l'ha capito e purtroppo molta gente riesce a capire le cose solo se le prova sulla sua pelle. Se non capisce lei forse capirà il nostro amico che il vaffanculo ci vuole. 

D - Trovandosi lui l'amante forse si scoprono una "coppia aperta" e vivono felice e contenti.

In ogni caso visto che difficilmente allo stato attuale il nostro amico procederà con di "vaffanculo" che almeno si dia da fare per farlo maturare... o in lui o in lei

Cattivik


----------



## Horny (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io tendo ad avere un certo pudore dei miei sentimenti, tanto da dare spesso un'immagine del tutto asettica di me. Persino in questo forum, rileggendomi, mi accorgo di essere stato glaciale e di aver dato l'impressione di un rapporto folle, sporco e senza neanche grande passione.
> E invece non è così.
> Condivisione delle stesse passioni, adorazione reciproca, intesa sessuale, complicità in tutti i campi dell'esistenza...queste sono le basi del nostro rapporto, che si traducono spesso in momenti di pura estasi.
> Sono veramente convinto che all'origine ci sono le difficoltà materiali che la spaventano, essendo subentrata ormai, soprattutto per lei, l'età della ragione...


Tu favoleggi.
a meno che, come scrive presidente,
non ti piaccia in realtà soffrire,
po' magari utilizzi questo 'problema'
per non affrontarne altri.
quoto traccia e  vincent in tutto.
se le difficoltà la spaventano ora,
figuriamoci poi.
come scrive traccia, non ci sono altre angolazioni.
staccati e a poco a poco ti sarà evidente la pochezza
della situazione al netto delle energie che ci spendi tu.
lei viene mai a trovarti?


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Questo*

Ah bene questo ha pure visto la donna scopare con l'altro...io vi saluto...!


----------



## banshee (2 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah bene questo ha pure visto la donna scopare con l'altro...io vi saluto...!


ahahahahahahahahah ti stavo aspettando


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah bene questo ha pure visto la donna scopare con l'altro...io vi saluto...!


Oscuro erano in 3 a scopare!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Ecco*



oscuro ha detto:


> Semplice.Se nel culo della tua donna piovono cazzi a catinelle e tu non apri l'ombrello,la colpa non dei cazzi a catinelle,ne di quel culo volitivo e insaziabile.La colpa è di quell'"uomo"che non apre l'ombrello e vede quel traffico di cazzi inerme e impassibile.Nel mondo ci sono le zoccole perchè esistono i coglioni,e ci sono i coglioni per permettere alle zoccole di esistere.E tu caro amico mio non sei una zoccola.....



Senza senza parole


----------



## zadig (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro erano in 3 a scopare!!!


notizia dell'ultima ora: ne stanno cercando uno col cazzo parecchio lungo, e Irrisoluto deve fare da imboccatore.


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> notizia dell'ultima ora: ne stanno cercando uno col cazzo parecchio lungo, e Irrisoluto deve fare da imboccatore.


Allora lascia perdere, non mandare il curriculum, tempo perso!


----------



## zadig (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora lascia perdere, non mandare il curriculum, tempo perso!


il mio neanche lo percepisce...


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Allora lascia perdere, non mandare il curriculum, tempo perso!




Eccomi


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi


Ma mica a me bisogna mandarlo!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mica a me bisogna mandarlo!!



Non essere timida....:rotfl:


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Tu favoleggi.
> a meno che, come scrive presidente,
> non ti piaccia in realtà soffrire,
> po' magari utilizzi questo 'problema'
> ...


è venuta in passato, ma negli ultimi tempi mai, perché la situazione coabitazione, dice, non è per lei sostenibile...
Sì, più parlo con voi più mi rendo conto che c'è una qualche inconciliabilità tra quello che credo di sentire e quello che succede realmente...


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non essere timida....:rotfl:


Vabbene...al prossimo provino devo decidere se metterti come primo in lista o come ultimo...
Se ti metto come primo poi c'è il rischio di non apprezzare chi "viene" dopo!


----------



## Vipera gentile (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io tendo ad avere un certo pudore dei miei sentimenti, tanto da dare spesso un'immagine del tutto asettica di me. Persino in questo forum, rileggendomi, mi accorgo di essere stato glaciale e di aver dato l'impressione di un rapporto folle, sporco e senza neanche grande passione.
> E invece non è così.
> Condivisione delle stesse passioni, adorazione reciproca, intesa sessuale, complicità in tutti i campi dell'esistenza...queste sono le basi del nostro rapporto, che si traducono spesso in momenti di pura estasi.
> Sono veramente convinto che all'origine ci sono le difficoltà materiali che la spaventano, essendo subentrata ormai, soprattutto per lei, l'età della *ragione*...


Parole grosse

In sintesi: rapporto idilliaco, sessualmente e non, ma lei "avendo raggiunto l'età della *ragione*" capisce che non vuole stare con lo (per ora) spiantato e si concede al ricco amante in cambio di non si sa bene cosa (trucchi, parrucchi, belletti et similia). 
Sta cosa non sta in piedi, mi spiace. Delle due l'una: o ti sei fatto un film in testa sul vostro rapporto o hai perso il contatto con la realtà.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Parole grosse
> 
> In sintesi: rapporto idilliaco, sessualmente e non, ma lei "avendo raggiunto l'età della *ragione*" capisce che non vuole stare con lo (per ora) spiantato e si concede al ricco amante in cambio di non si sa bene cosa (trucchi, parrucchi, belletti et similia).
> Sta cosa non sta in piedi, mi spiace. Delle due l'una: o ti sei fatto un film in testa sul vostro rapporto o hai perso il contatto con la realtà.


Io non ritengo impossibile che una donna (ma anche un uomo eh) possa essere davvero confuso, amare una persona ma allo stesso tempo desiderare fortemente una vita diversa...voler stare con la persona che si ama, ma non riuscire ad accettare di fare una vita difficile...
A me pare che sottovalutiate un po' quanto può essere difficile, dal punto di vista di lei, stare con me...Senza alcuna certezza per il futuro...
Certo, dovrebbe lasciarmi...
Ma sono io che, accettando la situazione, le permetto di comportarsi così...


----------



## Vipera gentile (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io non ritengo impossibile che una donna (ma anche un uomo eh) possa essere davvero confuso, amare una persona ma allo stesso tempo desiderare fortemente una vita diversa...voler stare con la persona che si ama, ma non riuscire ad accettare di fare una vita difficile...
> A me pare che sottovalutiate un po' quanto può essere difficile, dal punto di vista di lei, stare con me...Senza alcuna certezza per il futuro...
> Certo, dovrebbe lasciarmi...
> Ma sono io che, accettando la situazione, le permetto di comportarsi così...


Mi sono persa mezzo thread, quindi mi scuso se è già stato chiesto, ma questa donna non ha un lavoro, una prospettiva di vita sua indipendente?
Deve per forza dipendere da te o dall'altro tizio?


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io non ritengo impossibile che una donna (ma anche un uomo eh) possa essere davvero confuso, amare una persona ma allo stesso tempo desiderare fortemente una vita diversa...voler stare con la persona che si ama, ma non riuscire ad accettare di fare una vita difficile...
> A me pare che sottovalutiate un po' quanto può essere difficile, dal punto di vista di lei, stare con me...Senza alcuna certezza per il futuro...
> Certo, dovrebbe lasciarmi...
> Ma sono io che, accettando la situazione, le permetto di comportarsi così...


Sì ma cazzo. Siamo nel 2015, porca di quella puttana.
Capisco tutto, ma la sua vita se la può pure impostare da sola, diventi indipendente e poi faccia quel che le pare.
Ma se deve affidarsi a un uomo per un eventuale mantenimento io la manderei affanculo solo per questo.
E mi spiego meglio: se la cosa del rapporto a 3 vi intriga a me non turba affatto, secondo me potresti provare della roba allucinante e magari scopri che ti piace davvero da morire. E intendo che ti piaccia quel genere di sofferenza.
Se invece la questione si riduce solo al mero lato "economico" è di una noia mortale e lei mi pare pure sfigata.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io non ritengo impossibile che una donna (ma anche un uomo eh) possa essere davvero confuso, amare una persona ma allo stesso tempo desiderare fortemente una vita diversa...voler stare con la persona che si ama, ma non riuscire ad accettare di fare una vita difficile...
> A me pare che sottovalutiate un po' quanto può essere difficile, dal punto di vista di lei, stare con me...Senza alcuna certezza per il futuro...
> Certo, dovrebbe lasciarmi...
> Ma sono io che, accettando la situazione, le permetto di comportarsi così...



una domanda, se posso: lei è italiana? anche se credo di sapere già la risposta...


----------



## sheldon (2 Febbraio 2015)

*io ragionerei anche in un'altra maniera*

Intanto inizierei a chiedermi,ma anche tutti gli altri ricercatori (sono migliaia),quelli  che hanno un lavoro precario (sono centinaia di migliaia) hanno una donna che sta con una seconda persona che sopperisce e fornisce quella "stabilita'" che tutte queste persone non riescono a dare o forse sono io la mosca bianca a cui è chiesto questo sacrificio?
Credo che tu la risposta te la possa dare tranquillamente da solo...sei tu la mosca bianca.
Ma che rapporto pensi di avere in un futuro anche se ci potra' magari essere una evoluzione positiva per quanto concerne la stabilita'?.
Pensi che ti ami veramente una che sa che tu soffri eppure continua a mentirti oppure,con un tatto veramente encomiabile,ti coinvolge in strani rapporti.
Beh,se per te va bene cosi',se non ci trovi nulla di strano,se non ti fa un po' schifo il tutto continua...vuole dire che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra.


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> sei avvocato, Vincent ?


tanato...


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ho parole, Vincent.
> Questa me l'incornicio e me l'appendo in camera.
> Analisi perfetta.
> Solo una cosa mi lascia ancora perplesso.* L'unico desiderio di lui è prenderla con sé, offrirle una casa e una vita normale*. Certo, magari lei non si fida di lui come si fida di me, ma non credo che un generico timore di essere scaricata possa giustificare tutto sto casino. Anzi, rischia di perderlo proprio se continua a stare con me.
> ...


primo neretto: ma secondo te uno che si scopava la sua amica, che è passato disinvoltamente a fare triangoli con una amica della sua ex, è così nobile d'animo? Salta - per audacia, o tramite pecunia - di pertugio in pertugio. Oggi con lei, ma se si stufa ha mezzi per catturare prede più bone e più giovani. E ricominciare la giostra.

secondo neretto: non ho l'assoluzione facile, perchè di solito dico pane al pane. Ma davvero non capisco che responsabilità avresti, visto che - come hanno detto altri prima di me - la situazione era chiara, cristallina, ed accettata. Ci sta che lei abbia cambiato idea (in fondo, nessuna promessa eterna vi siete scambiati, nè davanti a Diò nè davanti agli uomini), ma non vuol dire che sia colpa tua. Se le avessi promesso matrimonio, figli e casa del mulino bianco entro un triennio, allora si. Ma non mi sembra il caso.

E' lecito che lei abbia rivalutato le sue esigenze. Non è lecito imporre a te che lei si offra per utilità, in nome di un amore che non alberga da tempo nelle vostre vite, temo. Nessun cocktail al Nobu dovrebbe distrarla, se ci fosse qualcosa di lontanamente somigliante all'amore. O - meno ambiziosamente - al rispetto.

Ripeto: come riuscireste a "riprendervi"? Tu costruiresti qualcosa con una che non solo sbocchina un altro dicendoti "ti amo", ma candidamente trova ragionevole - in base alla sua tabella di valori - farlo perchè lui la porta ad un circolo nautico o a una serata di gala?

In realtà credo che neanche lui se la terrà a lungo. Tu sei convinto del contrario, ma la tua interpretazione sai che non mi convince. Quelle come la tua ex, sono destinate ad essere sfanculate. A meno che non ricomincino da capo con un "terzo", ovviamente tacendo queste esperienze (e ripeto, non tanto il trio fortemente voluto, quanto la scelta - ritenuta ragionevole - di darsi ad uno per una cena elegante).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah bene questo ha pure visto la donna scopare con l'altro...io vi saluto...!


Timidone. :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Ciao Irrisoluto*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...



Liberati dai sensi di colpa. Non c'e' nulla che tu possa averle fatto mancare per meritarti un trattamento cosi. Probabilmente sei stato il suo zerbino anche in passato. Questo e' l'atto finale. La tua donna e' psicologicamente molto disturbata. Scappa che sei ancora in tempo!


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi sono persa mezzo thread, quindi mi scuso se è già stato chiesto, ma questa donna non ha un lavoro, una prospettiva di vita sua indipendente?
> Deve per forza dipendere da te o dall'altro tizio?


Ha un lavoro che le piace - e per questo non vuole cambiarlo - ma che non le consente di essere indipendente, ha dei margini di miglioramento in futuro ma chissà.
La verità, volendo fare psicologia spicciola, è che è cresciuta in una famiglia in cui non le hanno mai neanche per scherzo chiesto qualcosa. E' sempre stata amata per il semplice fatto di esistere.
La mia esperienza è stata grosso modo l'opposto...



Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma cazzo. Siamo nel 2015, porca di quella puttana.
> Capisco tutto, ma la sua vita se la può pure impostare da sola, diventi indipendente e poi faccia quel che le pare.
> Ma se deve affidarsi a un uomo per un eventuale mantenimento io la manderei affanculo solo per questo.
> E mi spiego meglio: se la cosa del rapporto a 3 vi intriga a me non turba affatto, secondo me potresti provare della roba allucinante e magari scopri che ti piace davvero da morire. E intendo che ti piaccia quel genere di sofferenza.
> Se invece la questione si riduce solo al mero lato "economico" è di una noia mortale e lei mi pare pure sfigata.


infatti, c'è un lato tristezza in tutta questa storia, come in tutte le storie.
dipende da come uno la pone.
è per questo che esiste l'arte...



Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Parole grosse
> 
> In sintesi: rapporto idilliaco, sessualmente e non, ma lei "avendo raggiunto l'età della *ragione*" capisce che non vuole stare con lo (per ora) spiantato e si concede al ricco amante in cambio di non si sa bene cosa (trucchi, parrucchi, belletti et similia).
> Sta cosa non sta in piedi, mi spiace. Delle due l'una: o ti sei fatto un film in testa sul vostro rapporto o hai perso il contatto con la realtà.


oppure lei sa bene come fingere sentimenti che non prova, sa come creare atmosfere che non sente, sa come pronunciare parole che in cui non crede...



drusilla ha detto:


> una domanda, se posso: lei è italiana? anche se credo di sapere già la risposta...


sì siamo entrambi italiani...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti, c'è un lato tristezza in tutta questa storia, come in tutte le storie.
> dipende da come uno la pone.
> *è per questo che esiste l'arte*...


eh?


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> Intanto inizierei a chiedermi,ma anche tutti gli altri ricercatori (sono migliaia),quelli  che hanno un lavoro precario (sono centinaia di migliaia) hanno una donna che sta con una seconda persona che sopperisce e fornisce quella "stabilita'" che tutte queste persone non riescono a dare o forse sono io la mosca bianca a cui è chiesto questo sacrificio?
> Credo che tu la risposta te la possa dare tranquillamente da solo...sei tu la mosca bianca.
> Ma che rapporto pensi di avere in un futuro anche se ci potra' magari essere una evoluzione positiva per quanto concerne la stabilita'?.
> Pensi che ti ami veramente una che sa che tu soffri eppure continua a mentirti oppure,con un tatto veramente encomiabile,ti coinvolge in strani rapporti.
> Beh,se per te va bene cosi',se non ci trovi nulla di strano,se non ti fa un po' schifo il tutto continua...vuole dire che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra.


un giorno studieranno come sono cambiati gli usi e i costumi del ceto medio intellettuale negli anni 10 del XXI secolo.
Intanto posso osservare che i miei colleghi si ripartiscono in due grandi categorie:
1. quelli che non gli cambia niente se vengono pagati o no, stanno decenni a farsi il curriculum gratis, tanto hanno la famiglia alle spalle. Se sono donne - triste ma VERO - in genere si accompagnano a professionisti affermati.
2. quelli che non hanno beni di famiglia...sono pochi, ma in genere fanno una vita di merda. Fatta di stenti e rinunce, e in genere (A) si accompagnano a colleghi che condividono la stessa sorte; oppure (B) si dedicano in solitudine unicamente al lavoro (rigorosamente non retribuito o retribuito a singhiozzo).

Io dovrei fare parte della seconda categoria, sottocategoria B, visto che non ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare l'amore sul posto di lavoro. Forse è stato questo l'errore...


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> primo neretto: ma secondo te uno che si scopava la sua amica, che è passato disinvoltamente a fare triangoli con una amica della sua ex, è così nobile d'animo? Salta - per audacia, o tramite pecunia - di pertugio in pertugio. Oggi con lei, ma se si stufa ha mezzi per catturare prede più bone e più giovani. E ricominciare la giostra.
> 
> secondo neretto: non ho l'assoluzione facile, perchè di solito dico pane al pane. Ma davvero non capisco che responsabilità avresti, visto che - come hanno detto altri prima di me - la situazione era chiara, cristallina, ed accettata. Ci sta che lei abbia cambiato idea (in fondo, nessuna promessa eterna vi siete scambiati, nè davanti a Diò nè davanti agli uomini), ma non vuol dire che sia colpa tua. Se le avessi promesso matrimonio, figli e casa del mulino bianco entro un triennio, allora si. Ma non mi sembra il caso.
> 
> ...


La verità è che io sono intimamente convinto che qualunque donna vorrebbe idealmente sbocchinare a destra e a manca. Se non lo fa è per paura del giudizio sociale o per convinzione religiosa (ove per religione intendo anche la morale laica corrente).
So che sbaglio e che questo pensiero è per voi frutto di una mia patologia mentale derivante da traumi infantili mai risolti...e un po' lo temo anch'io.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


tutte le storie reali sono tristi se vengono raccontate per quello che sono.
se avessi esercitato la mia vena narrativa avrei senz'altro presentato le stesse vicende in modo da renderle eccitanti e affascinanti, e non tristi e noiose.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> tutte le storie reali sono tristi se vengono raccontate per quello che sono.
> se avessi esercitato la mia vena narrativa avrei senz'altro presentato le stesse vicende in modo da renderle eccitanti e affascinanti, e non tristi e noiose.


Non sei un personaggio della letteratura. Se scrivessi la tua storia forse riusciresti a guardarlo con il necessario distacco... provaci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> tutte le storie reali sono tristi se vengono raccontate per quello che sono.
> se avessi esercitato la mia vena narrativa avrei *senz'altro* presentato le stesse vicende in modo da renderle eccitanti e affascinanti, e non tristi e noiose.


ragazzo... vacci piano. Qua c'è un pubblico abbastanza esigente.


----------



## Simy (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ragazzo... vacci piano. Qua c'è un pubblico abbastanza esigente.



:risata:


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non sei un personaggio della letteratura. Se scrivessi la tua storia forse riusciresti a guardarlo con il necessario distacco... provaci.


drusilla, se non ricordo male sei tu che mi hai dato dell'"aggressivo passivo", binomio a tuo dire insopportabile...A parte che continuo a chiedermi cosa intendessi...ma in ogni caso mi sembra abbastanza vago come concetto da poter provare a impostarci la fisionomia del protagonista del mio racconto


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ragazzo... vacci piano. Qua c'è un pubblico abbastanza esigente.


Più che altro c'è un pubblico molto simpatico e accogliente, noto...
Meno male che ho - nonostante le apparenze - una certa riserva di autostima.


----------



## Tessa (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La verità è che io sono intimamente convinto che qualunque donna vorrebbe idealmente sbocchinare a destra e a manca. Se non lo fa è per paura del giudizio sociale o per convinzione religiosa (ove per religione intendo anche la morale laica corrente).
> So che sbaglio e che questo pensiero è per voi frutto di una mia patologia mentale derivante da traumi infantili mai risolti...e un po' lo temo anch'io.



Ti sbagli


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La verità è che io sono intimamente convinto che* qualunque donna *vorrebbe idealmente sbocchinare a destra e a manca. Se non lo fa è per paura del giudizio sociale o per convinzione religiosa (ove per religione intendo anche la morale laica corrente).
> So che sbaglio e che questo pensiero è per voi frutto di una mia patologia mentale derivante da traumi infantili mai risolti...e un po' lo temo anch'io.


eh ?


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> drusilla, se non ricordo male sei tu che mi hai dato dell'"aggressivo passivo", binomio a tuo dire insopportabile...A parte che continuo a chiedermi cosa intendessi...ma in ogni caso mi sembra abbastanza vago come concetto da poter provare a impostarci la fisionomia del protagonista del mio racconto


Passivo con lei aggressivo con noi... ti ritieni solo passivo? Può essere... ma non credo si consideri molto in psicologia... poi io ci casco con qualcuno... mi dispiace più che altro per loro


----------



## Trinità (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...


Prova a ricambiarla con la stessa moneta.
Non più tre, ma bensì quattro.
Dividi amore e relazione parallela e stai un pò a vedere....
ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Più che altro c'è un pubblico molto simpatico e accogliente, noto...
> Meno male che ho - nonostante le apparenze - una certa riserva di autostima.


ma guarda, sicuramente tu sarai in lizza per qualche premio letterario, mica dico di no.
Però... quel senz'altro... ti dava un'aura di legnosa arroganza che poco rende incline il lettore all'empatia.
Tipo un paletto su per ...ehm, no volevo dire... una rigidità innaturale.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Passivo con lei aggressivo con noi... ti ritieni solo passivo? Può essere... ma non credo si consideri molto in psicologia... poi io ci casco con qualcuno... mi dispiace più che altro per loro


Con voi non sono stato aggressivo, semplicemente mi difendevo nel tentativo di capire come funzionate, visto che nei confronti dei neofiti mi siete sembrati, alemon all'inizio, una specie di esercito compatto.
Ora sto capendo un po' di più e infatti mi sono rilassato...
Diciamo che mi pare che alcuni di voi si siano conosciuti anche nella vita reale e quando rispondete ai post vi preoccupate di più di risultare simpatici e arguti agli occhi dei vostri amici che di dialogare col nuovo utente.
Ovviamente generalizzo, in alcuni casi non è così, mi vengono in mente ad esempio Eratò, Sienne, President e altri di cui però ora mi sfugge il nick, che invece mi hanno sempre dato risposte pertinenti.


----------



## Tessa (2 Febbraio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Prova a ricambiarla con la stessa moneta.
> Non più tre, ma bensì quattro.
> Dividi amore e relazione parallela e stai un pò a vedere....
> ciao



Lo lascerebbe all'istante. Quel che e' concesso a lei sarebbe inammissibile se lo facesse lui.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda, sicuramente tu sarai in lizza per qualche premio letterario, mica dico di no.
> Però... quel senz'altro... ti dava un'aura di legnosa arroganza che poco rende incline il lettore all'empatia.
> Tipo un paletto su per ...ehm, no volevo dire... una rigidità innaturale.


Hai ragione, poteva essere interpretato così. Non sono abituato a scrivere nei forum, credo ci voglia un po' di esercizio per imparare a calibrare le parole all'interno di un dialogo che ha il carattere dell'oralità senza però poter contare sull'ausilio dei toni.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Con voi non sono stato aggressivo, semplicemente mi difendevo nel tentativo di capire come funzionate, visto che nei confronti dei neofiti mi siete sembrati, alemon all'inizio, una specie di esercito compatto.
> Ora sto capendo un po' di più e infatti mi sono rilassato...
> Diciamo che mi pare che alcuni di voi si siano conosciuti anche nella vita reale e quando rispondete ai post vi preoccupate di più di risultare simpatici e arguti agli occhi dei vostri amici che di dialogare col nuovo utente.
> Ovviamente generalizzo, in alcuni casi non è così, mi vengono in mente ad esempio Eratò, Sienne, President e altri di cui però ora mi sfugge il nick, che invece mi hanno sempre dato risposte pertinenti.


Le dinamiche dei gruppi sono così e lo sai. A me invece sembra che siano stati quasi tutti carini nonostante la storia allucinante (sai quante balle hanno raccontato i troll qua?) È un'iniciazione,chi resiste ha passato la prova. Io si, sono stata sgradevole, ma io sono aggressiva e basta[emoji2] e poi non sono cattiva, è che proprio vorrei svegliarti qualche autostima e spina dorsale... scema io, comunque


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Con voi non sono stato aggressivo, semplicemente mi difendevo nel tentativo di capire come funzionate, visto che nei confronti dei neofiti mi siete sembrati, alemon all'inizio, una specie di esercito compatto.
> Ora sto capendo un po' di più e infatti mi sono rilassato...
> Diciamo che mi pare che alcuni di voi si siano conosciuti anche nella vita reale e quando rispondete ai post vi preoccupate di più di risultare simpatici e arguti agli occhi dei vostri amici che di dialogare col nuovo utente.
> Ovviamente generalizzo, in alcuni casi non è così, mi vengono in mente ad esempio Eratò, Sienne, President e altri di cui però ora mi sfugge il nick, che invece mi hanno sempre dato risposte pertinenti.


tesò te le ho date pure io le risposte pertinenti. Il problema è che le ho date alla domanda vera, non a quella farlocca.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tesò te le ho date pure io le risposte pertinenti. Il problema è che le ho date alla domanda vera, non a quella farlocca.


Interessante. Ma quando si cerca il vero sotto la superficie si rischia di prendere delle cantonate. Forse in alcuni casi è preferibile una onesta e più umile cartografia di ciò che appare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Interessante. Ma quando si cerca il vero sotto la superficie si rischia di prendere delle cantonate. Forse in alcuni casi è preferibile una onesta e più umile cartografia di ciò che appare...


Non credo. Ho letto il tuo post nell'altro 3d.
Ora dammela tu una risposta: tu, con una che ti sta così platealmente , poco elegantemente e poco simpaticamente manipolando come un pupo siciliano, che ci stai a fare?


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La verità è che io sono intimamente convinto che qualunque donna vorrebbe idealmente sbocchinare a destra e a manca. Se non lo fa è per paura del giudizio sociale o per convinzione religiosa (ove per religione intendo anche la morale laica corrente).
> So che sbaglio e che questo pensiero è per voi frutto di una mia patologia mentale derivante da traumi infantili mai risolti...e un po' lo temo anch'io.


Guarda, qui ognuno ha le proprie turbe e per fortuna!
Ma che tutte le donne vorrebbero sbocchinare a destra e a manca non è mica vero.
O si tromba o il solo bocchino viene a noia.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> tanato...


anch'io.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Quelle come la tua ex, sono destinate ad essere sfanculate. A meno che non ricomincino da capo con un "terzo", ovviamente tacendo queste esperienze (e ripeto, non tanto il trio fortemente voluto, quanto la scelta - ritenuta ragionevole - di darsi ad uno per una cena elegante).


Predizione perfetta, assai vicina a quel che sarà.
Perchè l''altro' - che parecchio da fare si dà - cosa vuoi che se ne faccia di una che si scopava insieme a te ? Credi (e crede) davvero che uno così le può garantire un futuro ? Questo sparisce da un minuto all'altro, la lei si trova persa e tu certo non le basterai più, nè da un punto di vista sessuale e men che meno da quello delle 'sicurezze'. Per come la vedo io nella 'sostanza' questa storia è bella che andata, a meno che tu non abbia un amor proprio sotto lo zero e accetti quello che già c'è (che è già bello pesante) o anche di peggio. Perchè la prima domanda è : ma come cazzo fai a sopportare una cosa del genere ? E la seconda sarebbe : se sopporti tutto questo (e sessualmente t'arrapa pure) che cacchio ti lamenti a fare ?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Febbraio 2015)

@Irrisoluto

mi spieghi perché dopo averti detto che ti trovo ripugnante dovrei interloquire con te? Rifletti se non sia come per la tua ragazza, che ti spala merda addosso e con la quale tu desideri continuare... Si parva licet, siamo lì eh...
Che tu abbia un'immagine distorta delle donne, l'avevo abbondantemente percepito ed è una delle ragioni per cui sei ripugnante.
Una cosa però vorrei sperare: che a proposito di umanesimo tu non sia ricercatore di lingua e letteratura italiana. Per esempio, nemmeno hai azzeccato il ruo nickname, dal momento che si dice e scrive "irresoluto" . "Irrisoluto" non esiste. Rifletti anche su questo. È una metafora stimolante.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...


Ciao non ho tempo nè voglia di leggere quanto hanno scritto gli altri

Ma ho letto che insomma si hai sofferto parecchio a fare certi esperimenti.

Oggi ho fatto una riflessione e vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.

Secondo questa mia riflessione ciò che mi tiene unito a mia moglie e lei a me, è il nostro rapporto che per convenzione chiameremo: cose solo nostre, ma ognuno può leggerci abitudine!

Ora pensiamo un attimo a questo:

Non ti lascio perchè non sono capace di stare da solo.
( Poi scopro che la dote che più amo in mia moglie è il suo lasciarmi in pace).

Osserva questa:
Non ti lascio perchè non sono capace di stare senza di te.
Non ti lascio perchè sto assieme a te perchè ho fatto una mania di te.

Siccome nella mia vita mi è capitato di aver fatto un'ossessione di una donna.

bon ti dico che quando ne esci...
( con le ossa rotte)

Perchè lei si esaspera e non sa più come dirti che la devi lasciare in pace...

Resti con quell'incognita
COme è potuto accadere?

Tu allora non fare niente!
Ma inizia a vivere e a comportarti come se lei non ci fosse.
TI auguro di trovare un'amica che faccia da grimaldello...

In effetti ho debiti di riconoscenza enorme verso chi, ha saputo farmi distogliere lo sguardo...

Distogli lo sguardo da lei...

Ma rifletti bene sul fatto del perchè e per come stai con lei.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Irrisoluto
> 
> mi spieghi perché dopo averti detto che ti trovo ripugnante dovrei interloquire con te? Rifletti se non sia come per la tua ragazza, che ti spala merda addosso e con la quale tu desideri continuare... Si parva licet, siamo lì eh...
> Che tu abbia un'immagine distorta delle donne, l'avevo abbondantemente percepito ed è una delle ragioni per cui sei ripugnante.
> Una cosa però vorrei sperare: che a proposito di umanesimo tu non sia ricercatore di lingua e letteratura italiana. Per esempio, nemmeno hai azzeccato il ruo nickname, dal momento che si dice e scrive "irresoluto" . "Irrisoluto" non esiste. Rifletti anche su questo. È una metafora stimolante.


Innanzitutto: coltivo il dubbio e questo mi evita di essere arrogante.
Se tu mi avessi concesso il beneficio del dubbio, avresti potuto scoprire la ragione del mio nick senza aver prima cercato di umiliarmi.
Irrisoluto è un gioco di parole: fusione tra "irriso", "resoluto"/"irresoluto". Irriso, si è poi peraltro rivelato profetico, dato il trattamento che sto ricevendo.
Oltretutto, sicuramente i miei interventi qui sono pieni zeppi di errori e nefandezze stilistiche, perché ognuno si rapporta alla scritture di un forum come crede. Io mi ci rapporto come se fosse una forma orale; in effetti credo che sia a metà strada tra lo scritto e l'orale e non me la sento di curare la forma come se stessi scrivendo un saggio, cosa che faccio per "lavoro" (non retribuito) non mi va di farlo anche per hobby ugualmente non retribuito. Credo comunque nel complesso che il mio modo di scrivere, benché grossolano e pieno di errori, riveli al lettore attento che non sono certo un cretino, né un incolto. Ammesso che essere cretini o incolti sia una colpa.
Nel merito, poi, non ho una visione distorta delle donne, al limite degli uomini; ho parlato di donne perché si parlava della mia donna. Ma credo lo stesso degli uomini e siti come questo offrono una casistica abbastanza ampia che conforta - non certo scientificamente ma almeno a naso - la distorsione delle mie lenti.
Infine, sì, desidero interloquire con una persona che mi muove una critica che trovo stimolante, anche se feroce. Non so, io trovo che sia una cosa che mi fa onore. Ma evidentemente se si vuole a tutti i costi ferire si trova sempre il modo di farlo. Chissà se nella vita reale sei altrettanto prevenuta. Di certo, sarai altrettanto intelligente. E te lo dico nonostante tu mi abbia ripetutamente offeso, non perché sono masochista, ma perché mi fa piacere dire quello che penso, e penso che sei una persona di grande spessore.
Detto ciò, boh, continuo a dire che mi interessa quello che pensi e se vuoi continuare a offendermi libera di farlo, se sono offese intelligenti, stimolanti e potenzialmente instruttive per me, che ben vengano.


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Innanzitutto: coltivo il dubbio e questo mi evita di essere arrogante.
> Se tu mi avessi concesso il beneficio del dubbio, avresti potuto scoprire la ragione del mio nick senza aver prima cercato di umiliarmi.
> Irrisoluto è un gioco di parole: fusione tra "irriso", "resoluto"/"irresoluto". Irriso, si è poi peraltro rivelato profetico, dato il trattamento che sto ricevendo.
> Oltretutto, sicuramente i miei interventi qui sono pieni zeppi di errori e nefandezze stilistiche, perché ognuno si rapporta alla scritture di un forum come crede. Io mi ci rapporto come se fosse una forma orale; in effetti credo che sia a metà strada tra lo scritto e l'orale e non me la sento di curare la forma come se stessi scrivendo un saggio, cosa che faccio per "lavoro" (non retribuito) non mi va di farlo anche per hobby ugualmente non retribuito. Credo comunque nel complesso che il mio modo di scrivere, benché grossolano e pieno di errori, riveli al lettore attento che non sono certo un cretino, né un incolto. Ammesso che essere cretini o incolti sia una colpa.
> ...


Tu non ti meriti quello che ti sta succedendo nella vita privata.
Tu lo vuoi, lo ricerchi, ne trai piacere, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il tuo intervento.
Ricerchi l'umiliazione, ricerchi il dialogo con chi ti dice che sei ripugnante. Sono anche io dell'idea che è molto più stimolante un punto di vista diverso da ciò che pensiamo, ma tu reputi di grande spessore una persona che ti ha praticamente solo offeso e ti ha augurato di fallire nella vita.
Continua a stare con la donna con la quale stai. E' fatta per te. E lo dico seriamente, stacci perchè è per il tuo benessere, tu hai bisogno di questo.


----------



## Horny (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non ti meriti quello che ti sta succedendo nella vita privata.
> Tu lo vuoi, lo ricerchi, ne trai piacere, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il tuo intervento.
> Ricerchi l'umiliazione, ricerchi il dialogo con chi ti dice che sei ripugnante. Sono anche io dell'idea che è molto più stimolante un punto di vista diverso da ciò che pensiamo, ma tu reputi di grande spessore una persona che ti ha praticamente solo offeso e ti ha augurato di fallire nella vita.
> Continua a stare con la donna con la quale stai. E' fatta per te. E lo dico seriamente, stacci perchè è per il tuo benessere, tu hai bisogno di questo.


Sei stata grande.
non ti quoto e non ti approvo solo
perche' non gioverebbe alla tua reputazione :carneval:
Infatti lui deve riflettere,
su come si fa trattare.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non ti meriti quello che ti sta succedendo nella vita privata.
> Tu lo vuoi, lo ricerchi, ne trai piacere, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il tuo intervento.
> Ricerchi l'umiliazione, ricerchi il dialogo con chi ti dice che sei ripugnante. Sono anche io dell'idea che è molto più stimolante un punto di vista diverso da ciò che pensiamo, ma tu reputi di grande spessore una persona che ti ha praticamente solo offeso e ti ha augurato di fallire nella vita.
> Continua a stare con la donna con la quale stai. E' fatta per te. E lo dico seriamente, stacci perchè è per il tuo benessere, tu hai bisogno di questo.


No, la mia donna mi sta trattando così da pochi mesi. Prima di questo episodio mi adorava, semplicemente. Pendeva dalle mie labbra e aveva (e ha ancora) di me una considerazione molto (forse anche troppo) alta, soprattutto sotto il profilo morale e culturale. Mi ha sempre venerato come un dio e mi piaceva molto, quindi il discorso che ho bisogno di essere umiliato non regge.
A me pare veramente che Fantastica sia una persona stimolante e non me ne frega nulla se mi ha offeso ripetutamente e con aggressività. 
Anche perché l'aggressività è un problema suo - è ovvio che ha bisogno di sfogare qualcosa, altrimenti non si spiega perché prendersela con uno sconosciuto - e le offese le trovo comunque in qualche modo giustificate. Il mio nick poteva in effetti essere letto come un errore grossolano e la storia che ho raccontato - e soprattutto il modo in cui l'ho raccontata - non mi fa certo onore, questa è la verità.
Aspetto una nuova risposta di Fantastica, a dire il vero. E non per masochismo.


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, la mia donna mi sta trattando così da pochi mesi. Prima di questo episodio mi adorava, semplicemente. Pendeva dalle mie labbra e aveva (e ha ancora) di me una considerazione molto (forse anche troppo) alta, soprattutto sotto il profilo morale e culturale. Mi ha sempre venerato come un dio e mi piaceva molto, quindi il discorso che ho bisogno di essere umiliato non regge.
> A me pare veramente che Fantastica sia una persona stimolante e non me ne frega nulla se mi ha offeso ripetutamente e con aggressività.
> Anche perché l'aggressività è un problema suo - è ovvio che ha bisogno di sfogare qualcosa, altrimenti non si spiega perché prendersela con uno sconosciuto - e le offese le trovo comunque in qualche modo giustificate. Il mio nick poteva in effetti essere letto come un errore grossolano e la storia che ho raccontato - e soprattutto il modo in cui l'ho raccontata - non mi fa certo onore, questa è la verità.
> Aspetto una nuova risposta di Fantastica, a dire il vero. E non per masochismo.



Sincera SOPRATTUTTO! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, la mia donna mi sta trattando così da pochi mesi. Prima di questo episodio mi adorava, semplicemente. Pendeva dalle mie labbra e aveva (e ha ancora) di me una considerazione molto (forse anche troppo) alta, soprattutto sotto il profilo morale e culturale. Mi ha sempre venerato come un dio e mi piaceva molto, quindi il discorso che ho bisogno di essere umiliato non regge.
> A me pare veramente che Fantastica sia una persona stimolante e non me ne frega nulla se mi ha offeso ripetutamente e con aggressività.
> Anche perché l'aggressività è un problema suo - è ovvio che ha bisogno di sfogare qualcosa, altrimenti non si spiega perché prendersela con uno sconosciuto - e le offese le trovo comunque in qualche modo giustificate. Il mio nick poteva in effetti essere letto come un errore grossolano e la storia che ho raccontato - e soprattutto il modo in cui l'ho raccontata - non mi fa certo onore, questa è la verità.
> Aspetto una nuova risposta di Fantastica, a dire il vero. E non per masochismo.


Invece è proprio per masochismo.
Certe cose si scoprono andando avanti nella vita. Se a te fosse andato davvero bene quello che è stato negli anni precedenti la tua donna l'avresti mandata affanculo prima di subito, appena scoperto il tradimento. E non mi parlare di amore e di tentativi di ricucire e di minacce di suicidio.
Invece col suo comportamento ti ha acceso un interruttore che era spento, ma che era comunque ben presente.
Ma se trovi stimolante chi ti augura del male allora lascio il palco a Fantastica. Buona conversazione.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Invece è proprio per masochismo.
> Certe cose si scoprono andando avanti nella vita. Se a te fosse andato davvero bene quello che è stato negli anni precedenti la tua donna l'avresti mandata affanculo prima di subito, appena scoperto il tradimento. E non mi parlare di amore e di tentativi di ricucire e di minacce di suicidio.
> Invece col suo comportamento ti ha acceso un interruttore che era spento, ma che era comunque ben presente.
> Ma se trovi stimolante chi ti augura del male allora lascio il palco a Fantastica. Buona conversazione.


Allora, a sto punto, mi scopro del tutto e ti dico che il mio vero problema è che giustifico tutti, sempre e comunque.
Credo che ogni comportamento umano derivi sempre da una profondissima sofferenza.
Per intenderci, giustifico anche gli assassini - a meno che non lo siano per una ragione materiale ben precisa.
Se qualcuno mi offende deliberatamente credo che abbia dei problemi.
Facendo pulizia del surplus patologico, resta ciò che quella persona può comunicarmi.
Anche tu, Nicka, non sei sempre stata simpatica nelle tue risposte. Eppure ti ho sempre risposto, mi pare, senza alzare i toni.


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, la mia donna mi sta trattando così da pochi mesi. Prima di questo episodio mi adorava, semplicemente. Pendeva dalle mie labbra e aveva (e ha ancora) di me una considerazione molto (forse anche troppo) alta, soprattutto sotto il profilo morale e culturale. *Mi ha sempre venerato come un dio e mi piaceva molto, quindi il discorso che ho bisogno di essere umiliato non regge.*
> A me pare veramente che Fantastica sia una persona stimolante e non me ne frega nulla se mi ha offeso ripetutamente e con aggressività.
> *Anche perché l'aggressività è un problema suo* - è ovvio che ha bisogno di sfogare qualcosa, altrimenti non si spiega perché prendersela con uno sconosciuto - e *le offese le trovo comunque in qualche modo giustificate*. Il mio nick poteva in effetti essere letto come un errore grossolano e la storia che ho raccontato - e soprattutto il modo in cui l'ho raccontata - *non mi fa certo onore, questa è la verità.*
> Aspetto una nuova risposta di Fantastica, a dire il vero. E non per masochismo.


ciao
Benvenuto.

Ho leggiucchiato il tuo 3d...non tutto. quindi magari ripeto cose già dette. Ma al di là di tutta la storia, mi ha colpito questo tuo ultimo post. 

Primo grassetto: in post precedenti ti sei descritto come una merda. E' una descrizione di te recente?
In caso non lo fosse, la considerazione che ritieni aver avuto dalla tua lei deve essere rapportata alla stima che hai di stesso. E se la stima che hai di te stesso è al pari della merda, direi che non serva molto a salire di livello. 
(per quanto io apprezzi la merda, che è concime di vita).

Secondo grassetto: d'accordo con te. L'aggressività è un problema di chi la lascia andare. Ma questo non toglie che, dato questo fatto, ci si debba necessariamente mettere nel ruolo di secchio del vomito dell'aggressivo di turno.

Terzo grassetto: perchè giustificate? Non penso si debba nè giustificare nè dimostrare niente a nessuno mai. SE non che questo diventi apprendimento. Ma l'apprendimento per esistere ha bisogno di affetto. E l'aggressività ne uccide ogni possibilità.
Ogni insegnante questo lo sa bene. Se conosce il suo lavoro al minimo sindacale.  E dovrebbe conoscere bene questo assunto anche un ricercatore. 

Quarto grassetto: non è la storia a rendere onore. Ma il modo in cui chi la vive, chi la narra e chi la ascolta ne trae insegnamento per migliorare se stesso. E conoscersi più da vicino. 

Tu che insegnamenti ne stai traendo, per te e su di te?


----------



## Vipera gentile (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, la mia donna mi sta trattando così da pochi mesi. Prima di questo episodio mi adorava, semplicemente. Pendeva dalle mie labbra e aveva (e ha ancora) di me una considerazione molto (forse anche troppo) alta, soprattutto sotto il profilo morale e culturale. Mi ha sempre venerato come un dio e mi piaceva molto, quindi il discorso che ho bisogno di essere umiliato non regge.
> A me pare veramente che Fantastica sia una persona stimolante e non me ne frega nulla se mi ha offeso ripetutamente e con aggressività.
> Anche perché l'aggressività è un problema suo - è ovvio che ha bisogno di sfogare qualcosa, altrimenti non si spiega perché prendersela con uno sconosciuto - e le offese le trovo comunque in qualche modo giustificate. Il mio nick poteva in effetti essere letto come un errore grossolano e la storia che ho raccontato - e soprattutto il modo in cui l'ho raccontata - non mi fa certo onore, questa è la verità.
> Aspetto una nuova risposta di Fantastica, a dire il vero. E non per masochismo.


Prova a metterti una tee con scritto Welcome sulla schiena. Secondo me, funziona.


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Allora, a sto punto, mi scopro del tutto e ti dico che il mio vero problema è che giustifico tutti, sempre e comunque.
> Credo che ogni comportamento umano derivi sempre da una profondissima sofferenza.
> Per intenderci, giustifico anche gli assassini - a meno che non lo siano per una ragione materiale ben precisa.
> Se qualcuno mi offende deliberatamente credo che abbia dei problemi.
> ...


E' difficile che pure io alzi i toni, interagisco alla fine in maniera seria...anche se spesso sembra che sfotta, ma mica per cattiveria.
Del resto mi pare di averti dato risposte pertinenti. Sto cercando di farti prendere coscienza di un lato che secondo me hai. Se poi non hai questo lato lo sai solo tu.
Tante cose mi fanno pensare che tu abbia una forma di masochismo...e per quanto ti possa sembrare strano, per quanto tu continui a dire che la gene non ti ha preso seriamente o trovi degli interventi poco simpatici o aggressivi se mi esprimo in questo modo è proprio perchè voglio darti il beneficio del dubbio. Per cui prendo in considerazione il fatto che tu abbia detto la verità e basta.
Altrimenti mica ci perdevo tempo.
Smettila di giustificare tutto e tutti e giustifica solo quello che fa bene a te. Che del resto, come si suol dire, se stai bene te stanno bene tutti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo. Ho letto il tuo post nell'altro 3d.
> Ora dammela tu una risposta: tu, con una che ti sta così platealmente , poco elegantemente e poco simpaticamente manipolando come un pupo siciliano, che ci stai a fare?


Il tradimento è per definizione qualcosa che trasgredisce un patto; nel caso che ci occupa, il patto della coppia. Fino a quando non è emerso, il problema ovviamente non si poneva.
Forse la tua domanda era: "che ci stai a fare ANCORA?"
Be', appunto, è successo tutto relativamente di recente e il modo in cui mi sono vissuto il tutto non mi ha aiutato ad elaborare il lutto - il lutto del rapporto esclusivo.
Ci sto ancora insieme per una serie di motivi la cui definizione varia in base al grado di cinismo che si applica all'interpretazione dei rapporti umani.
Possiamo oscillare dal "perché provo per lei un amore che va al di là dell'umana ragione e agisco come mosso da una forza oscura che si chiama irrefrenabile passione" al "le mie turbe psichiche mi portano a proiettare su un oggetto a caso desideri e pulsioni che hanno radici in un es malato e perverso".
Io non amo il cinismo e neanche il romanticismo; credo che semplicemente non so agire diversamente perché sono ancora emotivamente troppo legato a lei e a quello che rappresenta.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Irrisoluto è un gioco di parole: fusione tra "irriso", "resoluto"/"irresoluto". Irriso, si è poi peraltro rivelato profetico, dato il trattamento che sto ricevendo.
> .


Chapeau!


----------



## Confusa&persa (2 Febbraio 2015)

La maggior parte della gente ha questo genere di fantasie.

Se riesci a gestire la cosa dal punto di vista psicologico, riuscendo a non farti travolgere a tal punto da perdere di vista gli obiettivi più importanti della tua vita, non c'è niente di male.
Quante coppie si trascinano avanti piatte, stanche, queste situazioni invece mantengono sempre viva l'adrenalina, l'eccitazione, e sono molto più diffuse di quel che si pensi.

Se ci stai ancora significa che sei quel tipo di persona che ci gode a trovarsi immischiato in un rapporto morboso e torbido, altrimenti non ci saresti MAI stato, avresti chiuso subito, ti saresti SCHIFATO della situazione.
Così non è....fattene una ragione, i rapporti umani sono complessi e tu e la tua lei evidentemente vi siete trovati (compreso l'altro tipo).


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il tradimento è per definizione qualcosa che trasgredisce un patto; nel caso che ci occupa, il patto della coppia. Fino a quando non è emerso, il problema ovviamente non si poneva.
> Forse la tua domanda era: "che ci stai a fare ANCORA?"
> Be', appunto, è successo tutto relativamente di recente e il modo in cui mi sono vissuto il tutto non mi ha aiutato ad elaborare il lutto - il lutto del rapporto esclusivo.
> Ci sto ancora insieme per una serie di motivi la cui definizione varia in base al grado di cinismo che si applica all'interpretazione dei rapporti umani.
> ...


Riproviamoci: io sono una ragazza di campagna. Quando scrivo una cosa, intendo quella.  Quindi, ti richiedo: con una persona così superficiale, manipolatrice, ipocrita... che ci stai a fare? Non mi rispondere con frasi che non hanno senso. Perchè la risposta tua, a me, non cambia una beata fava. E' a te stesso che la devi, formulata con la massima e spietata sincerità.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chapeau!


e no, questa risposta non dovevi darmela.
Mi dispiace, ma mi ha offeso e deluso. Altro che invettive.
Gradirei non ti facessi più viva nelle mie discussioni.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> e no, questa risposta non dovevi darmela.
> Mi dispiace, ma mi ha offeso e deluso. Altro che invettive.
> Gradirei non ti facessi più viva nelle mie discussioni.


Insomma, o ti maltratto, oppure non posso dire niente...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> e no, questa risposta non dovevi darmela.
> Mi dispiace, ma mi ha offeso e deluso. Altro che invettive.
> Gradirei non ti facessi più viva nelle mie discussioni.


Dopo la figura di merda che ha fatto oggi meglio che non si faccia viva in tutte le discussioni
Ah Fanta io sono quella che al raduno aveva la grazia di un ippopotamo e la faccia gonfia come se mi avessero preso a pugni.
Avesse parlato la figa di Hollywood


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo la figura di merda che ha fatto oggi meglio che non si faccia viva in tutte le discussioni
> Ah Fanta io sono quella che al raduno aveva la grazia di un ippopotamo e la faccia gonfia come se mi avessero preso a pugni.
> Avesse parlato la figa di Hollywood


Ha proprio un gran faccia da culo


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> Benvenuto.
> 
> Ho leggiucchiato il tuo 3d...non tutto. quindi magari ripeto cose già dette. Ma al di là di tutta la storia, mi ha colpito questo tuo ultimo post.
> ...


Ciao Ipazia, grazie per avermi risposto, oltretutto con pacatezza...questo posto mi sta educando al combattimento e quasi mi sorprende leggere analisi equilibrate.
La mia autodefinizione come "merda" aveva in effetti già sollevato un polverone. Ma come Sienne aveva lucidamente intuito, mi riferivo non tanto a quello che io realmente penso del mio valore, quanto a quello che le persone con le quali interagisco - e nello specifico la mia donna negli ultimi tempi - mi restituiscono come immagine di me. Non credo di essere una merda, tutt'altro, ma credo che secondo i valori vigenti sono dai più considerato uno sfigato, perché sono un uomo che rischia di essere tagliato fuori dalla vita sociale e lavorativa. Ho seguito nella vita dei valori ben precisi nei quali ho creduto fermamente. Li ho condivisi con amici, conoscenti, all'interno di gruppi sociali più o meno strutturati; ma soprattutto li ho condivisi con le donne (poche, due/tre) che ho amato. Ma di fronte alle conseguenze PRATICHE di quelli che sembrano dei valori giusti ed entusiasmanti, gli esseri umani si ritirano lentamente, senza neanche ammeterlo, e si ritrovano sugli stessi binari che si volevano inizialmente distruggere. Così con la mia compagna; per più di 6 anni mi ha adorato incondizionatamente, condiviso ogni mia scelta, anche se dura, ha sofferto insieme a me per le privazioni e le difficoltà.
Qualcosa ha fatto tilt e tutto è crollato; mi sono ritrovato al mio fianco una donna che andava a letto con uno che le mostrava almeno la possibilità di una vita che sarebbe stata l'esatto opposto di quella che faceva con me.
Bon, questo per venire all'ultimo punto: questa storia mi sta insegnando nel concreto ciò che finora sapevo solo in astratto: l'esistenza di una doppia scala di valori: quelli che condividiamo idealmente e quelli che siamo in grado di vivere. E di conseguenza anche una doppia immagine di noi: quella materiale, socialmente diffusa (una merda) e quella interiore, condivisa idealmente che che nessuno poi riesce a reggere nel concreto...


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Riproviamoci: io sono una ragazza di campagna. Quando scrivo una cosa, intendo quella.  Quindi, ti richiedo: con una persona così superficiale, manipolatrice, ipocrita... che ci stai a fare? Non mi rispondere con frasi che non hanno senso. Perchè la risposta tua, a me, non cambia una beata fava. E' a te stesso che la devi, formulata con la massima e spietata sincerità.


Le mie frasi hanno molto senso, almeno per me. A volte è necessario essere contorti per raggiungere un punto, se il terreno è accidentato.
Però accolgo la sfida e provo a saltare direttamente alla meta: sto con lei perché la amo. Nel linguaggio del cinismo - ma la sostanza non cambia - per più di 6 anni ho avuto accanto esattamente la persona che volevo, che mi dava ciò di cui avevo bisogno, cioè principalmente condivisione profonda del mio modo di essere, delle mie scelte, delle mie gioie e dei miei dolori. Mi ha sostenuto e mi ha criticato esattamente come desideravo. Mi ha dato la tranquillità necessaria per raggiungere degli obiettivi importanti e mi ha dato anche i turbamenti che mi hanno fatto sentire vivo. Il rapporto con lei corrispondeva a ciò che desideravo. 
Poi il tradimento.
Qui ho descritto il rapporto DOPO il suo cambiamento. 
E' ovvio che ora non è più così.
E la mia indecisione è legata alla contraddizione tra la speranza che torni quello che c'era e la tentazione di mandare tutto affanculo e ricominciare da capo, da solo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' difficile che pure io alzi i toni, interagisco alla fine in maniera seria...anche se spesso sembra che sfotta, ma mica per cattiveria.
> Del resto mi pare di averti dato risposte pertinenti. Sto cercando di farti prendere coscienza di un lato che secondo me hai. Se poi non hai questo lato lo sai solo tu.
> Tante cose mi fanno pensare che tu abbia una forma di masochismo...e per quanto ti possa sembrare strano, per quanto tu continui a dire che la gene non ti ha preso seriamente o trovi degli interventi poco simpatici o aggressivi se mi esprimo in questo modo è proprio perchè voglio darti il beneficio del dubbio. Per cui prendo in considerazione il fatto che tu abbia detto la verità e basta.
> Altrimenti mica ci perdevo tempo.
> Smettila di giustificare tutto e tutti e giustifica solo quello che fa bene a te. Che del resto, come si suol dire, se stai bene te stanno bene tutti.


Nicka, troppo comodo giustificare ciò che ci fa stare bene...Io provo a giustificare ciò che pur essendo storto e merita di essere diritto...Come le persone rabbiose, nelle quali intravedo sempre un desiderio disperato di serenità...
Però sì, hai ragione, con me stesso non applico gli stessi criteri...Dovrei cominciare a farlo...


----------



## Tessa (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Le mie frasi hanno molto senso, almeno per me. A volte è necessario essere contorti per raggiungere un punto, se il terreno è accidentato.
> Però accolgo la sfida e provo a saltare direttamente alla meta: sto con lei perché la amo. Nel linguaggio del cinismo - ma la sostanza non cambia - per più di 6 anni ho avuto accanto esattamente la persona che volevo, che mi dava ciò di cui avevo bisogno, cioè principalmente condivisione profonda del mio modo di essere, delle mie scelte, delle mie gioie e dei miei dolori. Mi ha sostenuto e mi ha criticato esattamente come desideravo. Mi ha dato la tranquillità necessaria per raggiungere degli obiettivi importanti e mi ha dato anche i turbamenti che mi hanno fatto sentire vivo. Il rapporto con lei corrispondeva a ciò che desideravo.
> Poi il tradimento.
> Qui ho descritto il rapporto DOPO il suo cambiamento.
> ...


Irrisoluto, sono nuova in questo forum, come te e sto cercando di capirne le dinamiche. Capisco il tuo dilemma perche' ci sono passata anche io purtroppo. Quello che percepisco e' che tu certe risposte non le voglia considerare, perche' sei ancora attaccato alla speranza che tutto possa tornare come era prima. Inutile dirti che questo e' impossibile. Ti si puo' dire di provarci, ma ci deve essere in lei la volonta', il pentimento, la voglia di ricominciare con te. E questa io non la vedo. Lei ti vuole ancora ma alle sue condizioni. E' questo che e' inaccettabile. E per come sono io e' inaccettabile anche solo il fatto che lei pensi che tu possa accettarle queste condizioni. Non ti vuole bene. Pensa solo a se.


----------



## Darty (3 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Irrisoluto, sono nuova in questo forum, come te e sto cercando di capirne le dinamiche. Capisco il tuo dilemma perche' ci sono passata anche io purtroppo. Quello che percepisco e' che tu certe risposte non le voglia considerare, perche' sei ancora attaccato alla speranza che tutto possa tornare come era prima. Inutile dirti che questo e' impossibile. Ti si puo' dire di provarci, ma ci deve essere in lei la volonta', il pentimento, la voglia di ricominciare con te. E questa io non la vedo. Lei ti vuole ancora ma alle sue condizioni. E' questo che e' inaccettabile. E per come sono io e' inaccettabile anche solo il fatto che lei pensi che tu possa accettarle queste condizioni. Non ti vuole bene. Pensa solo a se.


Quoto in pieno. Brava Tessa!


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Irrisoluto, sono nuova in questo forum, come te e sto cercando di capirne le dinamiche. Capisco il tuo dilemma perche' ci sono passata anche io purtroppo. Quello che percepisco e' che tu certe risposte non le voglia considerare, perche' sei ancora attaccato alla speranza che tutto possa tornare come era prima. Inutile dirti che questo e' impossibile. Ti si puo' dire di provarci, ma ci deve essere in lei la volonta', il pentimento, la voglia di ricominciare con te. E questa io non la vedo. Lei ti vuole ancora ma alle sue condizioni. E' questo che e' inaccettabile. E per come sono io e' inaccettabile anche solo il fatto che lei pensi che tu possa accettarle queste condizioni. Non ti vuole bene. Pensa solo a se.


Sì, che poi boh, proprio tutto come prima non lo vorrei neanche io...Cioè, mi rendo perfettamente conto che il terremoto c'è stato e ciò che è crollato non si può restaurare, né ricostruire tal quale.
Probabilmente, me ne staccherò lentamente, e questo forum - e chi l'avrebbe mai detto - mi sta dando una mano nel farlo...


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, che poi boh, proprio tutto come prima non lo vorrei neanche io...Cioè, mi rendo perfettamente conto che il terremoto c'è stato e ciò che è crollato non si può restaurare, né ricostruire tal quale.
> Probabilmente, me ne staccherò lentamente, *e questo forum - e chi l'avrebbe mai detto - mi sta dando una mano nel farlo...*


aiuta, aiuta tanto... ci si sente meno soli


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Le mie frasi hanno molto senso, almeno per me. A volte è necessario essere contorti per raggiungere un punto, se il terreno è accidentato.
> Però accolgo la sfida e provo a saltare direttamente alla meta: sto con lei perché la amo. Nel linguaggio del cinismo - ma la sostanza non cambia - per più di 6 anni ho avuto accanto esattamente la persona che volevo, che mi dava ciò di cui avevo bisogno, cioè principalmente condivisione profonda del mio modo di essere, delle mie scelte, delle mie gioie e dei miei dolori. Mi ha sostenuto e mi ha criticato esattamente come desideravo. Mi ha dato la tranquillità necessaria per raggiungere degli obiettivi importanti e mi ha dato anche i turbamenti che mi hanno fatto sentire vivo. Il rapporto con lei corrispondeva a ciò che desideravo.
> Poi il tradimento.
> Qui ho descritto il rapporto DOPO il suo cambiamento.
> ...


Ok.
Tu credi veramente che un tradimento cambi la scala di valori morali di una persona?
Perchè delle due l'una: o lei anche prima dl tradimento era l'essere superficiale, egoista, falso, manipolatore che hai descritto, e tu hai sofferto della famigerata dissonanza cognitiva, o lei quel tipo di persona non lo è neppure adesso, quindi tu descrivi una situazione che non è.
Logicamente sto estremizzando, ma questo è il succo.
Non è una trombata in più o in meno che può cambiarmi in toto come persona.
Incontrarne un'altra sicuramente avrà un'influenza su di me.
Ma i miei pilastri restano quelli.


----------



## Traccia (3 Febbraio 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> Intanto inizierei a chiedermi... ...
> ...
> ...vuole dire che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra.


Ma sheldon...COOPER???????? se si...TI AMO!


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok.
> Tu credi veramente che un tradimento cambi la scala di valori morali di una persona?
> Perchè delle due l'una: o lei anche prima dl tradimento era l'essere superficiale, egoista, falso, manipolatore che hai descritto, e tu hai sofferto della famigerata dissonanza cognitiva, o lei quel tipo di persona non lo è neppure adesso, quindi tu descrivi una situazione che non è.
> Logicamente sto estremizzando, ma questo è il succo.
> ...


Mettiamola così: credo che il rapporto con me, così com'era prima e almeno fino a un certo punto, tirava fuori il suo lato migliore. Ma ovviamente qualche turba già covava dentro...ed è esplosa nel tradimento. Infatti l'effetto è stato un po' tipo vaso di Pandora, un bordello in cui non si è capito più niente per diverse settimane.
Più in generale, io credo che noi non siamo blocchi monolitici, convivono in noi diverse istanze, e i rapporti giusti possono deciderne l'equilibrio e mettere in risalto la parte sana o la parte malata di noi.
Un rapporto "giusto", così come lo è stato fino a un certo punto quello tra me e lei, mette in quarantena la parte marcia e dà lustro a quella positiva.
Se il rapporto si guasta, escon fuori i mostri, che c'erano già, ma erano tenuti a bada nelle stanze sotterranee della coscienza...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mettiamola così: credo che il rapporto con me, così com'era prima e almeno fino a un certo punto, tirava fuori il suo lato migliore. Ma ovviamente qualche turba già covava dentro...ed è esplosa nel tradimento. Infatti l'effetto è stato un po' tipo vaso di Pandora, un bordello in cui non si è capito più niente per diverse settimane.
> Più in generale, io credo che noi non siamo blocchi monolitici, convivono in noi diverse istanze, e i rapporti giusti possono deciderne l'equilibrio e mettere in risalto la parte sana o la parte malata di noi.
> Un rapporto "giusto", così come lo è stato fino a un certo punto quello tra me e lei, mette in quarantena la parte marcia e dà lustro a quella positiva.
> Se il rapporto si guasta, escon fuori i mostri, che c'erano già, ma erano tenuti a bada nelle stanze sotterranee della coscienza...


sì. 
Tieni conto anche che lei è in botta.
Come hanno sulla propria pelle potuto constatare in diversi qui, quando qualcuno è sulla giostra, non ne vuole scendere.
E su quello che ti dice... non puoi fare affidamento.
Se tu non sei il massimo della razionalità adesso, lei meno.
Quello che voglio dirti adesso è: non cercare di capire lei, è un esercizio sterile.
Lei adesso pensa solo a sè stessa.
Pensa a te e a quello che vuoi tu. Non a quello che puoi sopportare, a quello che vuoi.
Quando riesci ad essere razionale, metti in fila tutto quanto e vedi se è la persona che conosci adesso quella con la quale vuoi stare.
Secondo me.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok.
> Tu credi veramente che un tradimento cambi la scala di valori morali di una persona?
> Perchè delle due l'una: o lei anche prima dl tradimento era l'essere superficiale, egoista, falso, manipolatore che hai descritto, e tu hai sofferto della famigerata dissonanza cognitiva, o lei quel tipo di persona non lo è neppure adesso, quindi tu descrivi una situazione che non è.
> Logicamente sto estremizzando, ma questo è il succo.
> ...



Quoto
soprattutto l'ultima riga


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì.
> Tieni conto anche che lei è in botta.
> Come hanno sulla propria pelle potuto constatare in diversi qui, quando qualcuno è sulla giostra, non ne vuole scendere.
> E su quello che ti dice... non puoi fare affidamento.
> ...


Ottimo, Sbriciolata, condivido.
E' un mio problema più generale, che spesso lascio che coincidano ciò che posso sopportare e ciò che voglio...


----------



## Fantastica (3 Febbraio 2015)

@Irrisoluto

Ti devo delle scuse. Ho reagito a pelle, a sentore; ora che anche tu ti sei spiegato più diffusamente smetto la partaccia e cerco di capirti.
Sette anni di condivisione all'età che avevate e che avete hanno un peso grande: da un lato è quello che forse ancora si dice il primo amore, che si vive -o, almeno ai miei tempi si viveva- come totalizzante, certo, inossidabile, promettente e gaudioso in ogni cosa, al punto che di chi si accompagna con noi nemmeno vediamo i difetti e la cosa è reciproca, perché tutte le esigenze sono soddisfatte dall'aura magica dell'afrodisiaco erotico e ideale; dall'altro, sono quelli anni cruciali di scelte, per esempio nel passaggio dalla scuola dell'obbligo all'università e oltre. Si crede allora che i destini continueranno a combaciare, ma la distanza reale tra scelte e sognate sorti si fa sempre più ampia. Semplicemente si cambia. Cambiare vuol dire anche smettere di riconoscere e riconoscersi in certi panni. 
Non vedo pilastri, se non quelli desiderati e spesso il desiderio è il rovescio della paura. 
Senza essere tragici, ma possobilmente nemmeno grotteschi, a quel punto occorerebbe solo fare il punto su di sé e insieme. Ma serenamente, perché se c'è amore c'è anche affetto. E l'affetto, io credo, è il solo pilastro.
Se hai trent'anni, probabilmente puoi misurare un po' meglio la distanza tra ideale e reale, ma non accusando lei o te di mancanze, piuttosto prendendo atto che i la situazione, senza drammi, è quello che è.


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vi prego, ditemi che il tizio è riuscito a mandarla a quel paese!


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Irrisoluto
> 
> Ti devo delle scuse. Ho reagito a pelle, a sentore; ora che anche tu ti sei spiegato più diffusamente smetto la partaccia e cerco di capirti.
> Sette anni di condivisione all'età che avevate e che avete hanno un peso grande: da un lato è quello che forse ancora si dice il primo amore, che si vive -o, almeno ai miei tempi si viveva- come totalizzante, certo, inossidabile, promettente e gaudioso in ogni cosa, al punto che di chi si accompagna con noi nemmeno vediamo i difetti e la cosa è reciproca, perché tutte le esigenze sono soddisfatte dall'aura magica dell'afrodisiaco erotico e ideale; dall'altro, sono quelli anni cruciali di scelte, per esempio nel passaggio dalla scuola dell'obbligo all'università e oltre. Si crede allora che i destini continueranno a combaciare, ma la distanza reale tra scelte e sognate sorti si fa sempre più ampia. Semplicemente si cambia. Cambiare vuol dire anche smettere di riconoscere e riconoscersi in certi panni.
> ...


Ai tuoi tempi...mon dieu, ti facevo giovane virgulto. Complimenti, conservi bene una certa irruenza giovanile.
Comunque, considero una conquista aver ricevuto le scuse da te, Fantastica. Certo, la formula "ti devo delle scuse" non mi soddisfa pienamente: l'oggettività asettica del dovere mi sa di escamotage per evitare di porgermi delle scuse sentite...Ma forse è solo orgoglio, pudore, disagio, lo stesso che ho sentito nelle scuse che hai rivolto alla folla inferocita per i tuoi messaggi privati.
A proposito, vi prego ditemi che non me lo sono sognato: è vero che il mio thread è stato preso d'assalto un paio d'ore fa? e sarà stato l'admin a cancellare le decine di risposte che riguardavano la catastrofe? Perché altrimenti devo prendere atto che questo forum mi provoca allucinazioni e intraprendere con urgenza le procedure di disintossicazione...


----------



## Fantastica (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ai tuoi tempi...mon dieu, ti facevo giovane virgulto. Complimenti, conservi bene una certa irruenza giovanile.
> Comunque, considero una conquista aver ricevuto le scuse da te, Fantastica. Certo, la formula "ti devo delle scuse" non mi soddisfa pienamente: l'oggettività asettica del dovere mi sa di escamotage per evitare di porgermi delle scuse sentite...Ma forse è solo orgoglio, pudore, disagio, lo stesso che ho sentito nelle scuse che hai rivolto alla folla inferocita per i tuoi messaggi privati.
> A proposito, vi prego ditemi che non me lo sono sognato: è vero che il mio thread è stato preso d'assalto un paio d'ore fa? e sarà stato l'admin a cancellare le decine di risposte che riguardavano la catastrofe? Perché altrimenti devo prendere atto che questo forum mi provoca allucinazioni e intraprendere con urgenza le procedure di disintossicazione...


 Non l'hai sognato. Il "ti devo delle scuse" non è formale, ma appare tale, vero. Non entri nel merito di quello che ho scritto qui cercando di capire... Forse ti aspettavi di meglio, e non avresti torto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non l'hai sognato. Il "ti devo delle scuse" non è formale, ma appare tale, vero. Non entri nel merito di quello che ho scritto qui cercando di capire... Forse ti aspettavi di meglio, e non avresti torto.


Diciamo che quando sei rabbiosa rendi di più  Le persone intelligenti si scelgono con criterio la maschera da indossare...il difficile è reggere il personaggio anche nelle fasi di crisi 
No, seriamente, spesso una mancata risposta indica il contrario. In questo caso, tu hai espresso il tuo punto di vista, che ancora una volta mi turba - anche se non era certo tua intenzione. Ho un rapporto complesso con la mia adolescenza, anzi direi con l'adolescenza in generale. E' una riserva cui attingo, ma anche un monito e una ferita aperta in pieno volto. E ciò che mi ha bruciato nella storia che ho raccontato qui è proprio la dissonanza, non intellettuale ma carnale, che sento con un ben diverso bruciore, quello dei miei vent'anni... 
Al meglio talvolta si risponde col silenzio. Tiè.


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Mi sfugge qualcosa...vedo il nick grigio...


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sfugge qualcosa...vedo il nick grigio...


Di chi?


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sfugge qualcosa...vedo il nick grigio...


????
Comunque se il tizio sono io, potresti anche rivolgerti a me, visto che è la mia discussione


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di chi?


Scusate...ho sbagliato. Ho visto cose che nemmeno potete immaginare... 



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ????
> Comunque se il tizio sono io, potresti anche rivolgerti a me, visto che è la mia discussione


Non ho certo paura di rivolgermi a qualcuno. La domanda era generale ma tutto risolto ora.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vi prego, ditemi che il tizio è riuscito a mandarla a quel paese!





Eliade ha detto:


> Scusate...ho sbagliato. Ho visto cose che nemmeno potete immaginare...
> 
> Non ho certo paura di rivolgermi a qualcuno. La domanda era generale ma tutto risolto ora.


Mi riferivo al messaggio in alto


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al messaggio in alto


Anche quello era rivolto a tutti. Volevo informazioni sui risvolti della vicenda, se ce ne fossero, prima d'intervenire con domande dirette.


----------



## mentalmente (6 Febbraio 2015)

*mali estremi...*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Caro utente, buongiorno!
> 
> A proposito del tradimento qui si parla solo di quanto si soffre, di quanto sia difficile o opportuno perdonare, o vendicarsi, se è stata solo una scappatella, se è possibile fidarsi dopo...Ma il mio problema è molto diverso! Io devo decidere come accettare un tradimento...fisso e duraturo!!!
> 
> ...


scusa la domanda banale, ma quanti anni avete?
perché se siete giovani, sotto i trenta, e non avete altro in comune che i sei anni di cui parli, fattene una ragione e fila a gambe levate: un individuo che si comporta come la tua donna, penso abbia problemi ben più gravi del semplice tradimento che ti ha riservato. certo, puoi provare ad aiutarla, ma non certo all'interno della coppia.


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Febbraio 2015)

mentalmente ha detto:


> scusa la domanda banale, ma quanti anni avete?
> perché se siete giovani, sotto i trenta, e non avete altro in comune che i sei anni di cui parli, fattene una ragione e fila a gambe levate: un individuo che si comporta come la tua donna, penso abbia problemi ben più gravi del semplice tradimento che ti ha riservato. certo, puoi provare ad aiutarla, ma non certo all'interno della coppia.


spero che sebbene si siano superati i trenta (come nel nostro caso...) ci sia comunque la speranza di rifarsi una vita!
certo, più passano gli anni, più è difficile...
ma il problema principale, me ne sto rendendo conto sempre più chiaramente in questi giorni, riguarda la precarietà lavorativa, che porta con sé tante altre precarietà, affettiva, esistenziale, emotiva, erotica...


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Cuck Time*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> spero che sebbene si siano superati i trenta (come nel nostro caso...) ci sia comunque la speranza di rifarsi una vita!
> certo, più passano gli anni, più è difficile...
> ma il problema principale, me ne sto rendendo conto sempre più chiaramente in questi giorni, riguarda la precarietà lavorativa, che porta con sé tante altre precarietà, affettiva, esistenziale, emotiva, erotica...


Ciao Irrisoluto, vedi, la tua situazione non è poi così tanto anomala. In fondo la tua è una forma di erotismo particolare che si chiama cuckoldismo (altrimenti non avresti partecipato e consentito quei rapporti).
Devi vivere la tua situazione con naturalezza, senza forzare la tua donna a prendere decisioni, altrimenti sarà lei prima o poi a lasciarti. Anzi, devi comprendere appieno il perchè a te, sotto sotto, piaccia almeno in parte questa situazione.

Detto da uno che con le sue corna graffia il soffitto della cappella sistina


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ciao Irrisoluto, vedi, la tua situazione non è poi così tanto anomala. In fondo la tua è una forma di erotismo particolare che si chiama cuckoldismo (altrimenti non avresti partecipato e consentito quei rapporti).
> Devi vivere la tua situazione con naturalezza, senza forzare la tua donna a prendere decisioni, altrimenti sarà lei prima o poi a lasciarti. Anzi, devi comprendere appieno il perchè a te, sotto sotto, piaccia almeno in parte questa situazione.
> 
> Detto da uno che con le sue corna graffia il soffitto della cappella sistina


Ciao Adinur, mi fa piacere ricevere commenti dai neofiti perché non essendosi ancora "ambientati" nel forum si interessano alla storia senza precipitarsi a insultare.
Ti ringrazio anche solo per questo.
Venendo al merito della questione, io credo che queste etichette siano frutto della volontà di identità (da parte di chi si autodefinisce) e di stigmatizzazione del diverso (da parte di chi definisce).
Credo che le cose accadano anche per caso, non è che si svela la vera natura, ma più semplicemente CAPITANO nella vita occasioni di scoprire delle cose che accanto al dolore procurano anche del piacere. Con dei limiti di tempo (può starti bene per un po', quando capita) e di spazio (solo in certe situazioni, con certe persone, in un certo modo, con un certo spirito ecc.).
E' vero che se mi avesse fatto ribrezzo guardarla mentre gode con un altro non l'avrei accettato.
Ma è anche vero, ti assicuro, che vivevo benissimo senza.
Quindi non credo di aver scoperto una mia inclinazione generale, ma solo che una certa situazione può essere eccitante. 
E comunque anche molto ma molto dolorosa.
E che il dolore possa essere anche piacevole, è un'ovvietà...


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E che il dolore possa essere anche piacevole, è un'ovvietà...


no no, altro che ovvietà.
chiamasi, in italiano,
*masochismo*.


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Cuck Time 2*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ciao Adinur, mi fa piacere ricevere commenti dai neofiti perché non essendosi ancora "ambientati" nel forum si interessano alla storia senza precipitarsi a insultare.
> Ti ringrazio anche solo per questo.
> Venendo al merito della questione, io credo che queste etichette siano frutto della volontà di identità (da parte di chi si autodefinisce) e di stigmatizzazione del diverso (da parte di chi definisce).
> Credo che le cose accadano anche per caso, non è che si svela la vera natura, ma più semplicemente CAPITANO nella vita occasioni di scoprire delle cose che accanto al dolore procurano anche del piacere. Con dei limiti di tempo (può starti bene per un po', quando capita) e di spazio (solo in certe situazioni, con certe persone, in un certo modo, con un certo spirito ecc.).
> ...


Ciao Irrisoluto, le sensazioni che tu provi dimostrano che sei in una fase di profonda trasformazione, e hai intuito come sfruttare a tuo vantaggio alcune situazioni spesso non semplici. E' capitato anche a me di provare sia dolore sia piacere nell'immaginare la mia compagna con un altro e sta a noi capire quando si arriva al limite della sopportazione.

Se io fossi in te cercherei di recuperare la sintonia erotica con la tua compagna, aldilà del fatto che vada come vada, e lo sappiamo entrambi, ti tradirà comunque.

Io da quando ho iniziato a comprendere le cause dei tradimenti subiti sto molto meglio. Tanti anni fa me la prendevo con il mondo e mi disperavo, non capendo il perchè finissi sempre nelle mani sbagliate, ma ora sto iniziando a prendere consapevolezza del fenomeno.

Un po' ti invidio, non tanto per il fatto che tu abbia tutte queste possibilità di essere un cuckold (alla fine non mi piace più di tanto, io sono più un cornuto all'antica, con il mazzo di rose rosse in mano aspettando la mia tipa che si diverte con un altro), ma perchè tra tutti i commenti che ho letto in questi giorni, sia tra i traditori che i traditi (siamo due mondi opposti, guai a confondere le acque) tu sei una delle persone che ha acquisito maggiore consapevolezza di te stesso e hai molte più opportunità degli altri di essere felice.

Insomma fatti tradire, ma fatti anche rispettare


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no no, altro che ovvietà.
> chiamasi, in italiano,
> *masochismo*.


allora mettila così: per me è ovvio che in tutti, in misura diversa, ci sia del masochismo.
non conosco nessuno che nella vita persegua con determinazione e costanza sempre e solo il piacere.
in ogni essere umano, se osservi bene, riscontrerai esitazioni, deviazioni, contraddizioni...
e allora siamo tutti masochisti?
in un mondo in cui tutto è blu non esistono i colori, di conseguenza neanche il blu.


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ciao Irrisoluto, le sensazioni che tu provi dimostrano che sei in una fase di profonda trasformazione, e hai intuito come sfruttare a tuo vantaggio alcune situazioni spesso non semplici. E' capitato anche a me di provare sia dolore sia piacere nell'immaginare la mia compagna con un altro e sta a noi capire quando si arriva al limite della sopportazione.
> 
> Se io fossi in te cercherei di recuperare la sintonia erotica con la tua compagna, aldilà del fatto che vada come vada, e lo sappiamo entrambi, ti tradirà comunque.
> 
> ...


Io mi trovo in questa situazione semplicemente perché invece di lasciarla ci sono rimasto insieme. Quindi dovrei interrogarmi più che altro sui motivi per cui i miei rapporti a un certo punto vanno a rotoli...e i motivi ovviamente sono tanti.
Quando dici che tu ora hai consapevolezza dei motivi per i quali sei stato tradito....a cosa ti riferisci? Hai individuato dei motivi specifici?
Comunque vedere il tradimento come un'opportunità di essere un cuckold è una vera e propria rivoluzione copernicana!


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> allora mettila così: per me è ovvio che in tutti, in misura diversa, ci sia del masochismo.
> non conosco nessuno che nella vita persegua con determinazione e costanza sempre e solo il piacere.
> in ogni essere umano, se osservi bene, riscontrerai esitazioni, deviazioni, contraddizioni...
> e allora siamo tutti masochisti?
> in un mondo in cui tutto è blu non esistono i colori, di conseguenza neanche il blu.


era una battuta.
rendi tutto pesante.

bo, per me 'sta cosa
del vedere il partner che fa sesso
con un'altro, rispettabilissima, ma 
o ti garba oppure non ti garba.
tipo...i broccoli.
a lei sicuramente sì.
scusa, ma quindi mentre tu guardavi
il tizio ce l'aveva l'erezione.


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> era una battuta.
> rendi tutto pesante.
> 
> bo, per me 'sta cosa
> ...


hai ragione, so' pesante!
su intere giornate passate in camera da letto, avranno avuto rapporti penetrativi per un numero complessivo minuti pari a 10.
inoltre - e a sto punto svelo alcuni particolari finora nascosti - in quei rari momenti non è che stessi proprio lì a guardare, il dolore era troppo forte, non ero precisamente in me e non posso dire quindi se l'erezione fosse valida o meno...Lei sostiene di no. In ogni caso, fosse stata anche una valida erezione, il tutto durava davvero poco (e non perché concludesse, ma perché non c'era più nulla da fare).


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Rapporti penetrativi ... Loading... Translation... Love in Act*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> hai ragione, so' pesante!
> su intere giornate passate in camera da letto, avranno avuto rapporti penetrativi per un numero complessivo minuti pari a 10.
> inoltre - e a sto punto svelo alcuni particolari finora nascosti - in quei rari momenti non è che stessi proprio lì a guardare, il dolore era troppo forte, non ero precisamente in me e non posso dire quindi se l'erezione fosse valida o meno...Lei sostiene di no. In ogni caso, fosse stata anche una valida erezione, il tutto durava davvero poco (e non perché concludesse, ma perché non c'era più nulla da fare).


Di sicuro tu hai fatto un grande sforzo nell'assistere a quei momenti e poi te lo sei fatto sfuggire. Anche a me è successo, proprio per questo non sono un vero e proprio cuckold, perchè la donna che veramente amavo, quando mi tradiva, non volevo comunque condividerla con nessuno 

Il cuckold mi è capitato con una ragazza (tra le pochissime che ho avuto in 40 anni) di cui non ero innamorato ma di cui comunque ero fortemente geloso. Il bull non si è dimostrato all'altezza non per le sue doti sessuali (ne aveva tante) ma per la sua incapacità di corteggiarla in tutti i sensi.

Noto una cosa particolare in quello che dici, fai un costante confronto sessuale tra te e il "bull" (ma non è un vero e proprio bull ma un Second Lover) ed è normale in quanto noi TS siamo alla costante ricerca di una rivalsa e in qualche modo cerchiamo di prendercela in tutti i modi.

Magari la tua è una eccezione, ma di solito il Second Lover è un ragazzo normale come te, ma che sessualmente riesce a dare tanto piacere alla tua ragazza e di sicuro lei non lo vuol dire per non farti soffrire ulteriormente, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la sua indecisione.

Ovvero, se tu sei l'amato e anche l'amante, perchè cerca lui?


----------



## Irrisoluto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Di sicuro tu hai fatto un grande sforzo nell'assistere a quei momenti e poi te lo sei fatto sfuggire. Anche a me è successo, proprio per questo non sono un vero e proprio cuckold, perchè la donna che veramente amavo, quando mi tradiva, non volevo comunque condividerla con nessuno
> 
> Il cuckold mi è capitato con una ragazza (tra le pochissime che ho avuto in 40 anni) di cui non ero innamorato ma di cui comunque ero fortemente geloso. Il bull non si è dimostrato all'altezza non per le sue doti sessuali (ne aveva tante) ma per la sua incapacità di corteggiarla in tutti i sensi.
> 
> ...


Le sue spalle sono il dooppio delle mie ed è molto bravo ad "accenderla". Io e lei stiamo insieme da tanti anni e a volte i preliminari assomigliavano a interventi chirurigici. 
Ciò non toglie che lui poi all'atto pratico non ce la fa.
Nei nostri incontri a tre, infatti, il più delle volte era lui che si limitava a guardare mentre io e lei facevamo l'amore.
Il perché lei sia indecisa, è dovuto a tanti motivi, tra cui quello sessuale (la eccita anche se non la sa scopare), quello economico (io ho una carriera in salita) e quello materiale (è praticamente un rapporto a distanza, io sto all'estero)


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*The other*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Le sue spalle sono il dooppio delle mie ed è molto bravo ad "accenderla". Io e lei stiamo insieme da tanti anni e a volte i preliminari assomigliavano a interventi chirurigici.
> Ciò non toglie che lui poi all'atto pratico non ce la fa.
> Nei nostri incontri a tre, infatti, il più delle volte era lui che si limitava a guardare mentre io e lei facevamo l'amore.
> Il perché lei sia indecisa, è dovuto a tanti motivi, tra cui quello sessuale (la eccita anche se non la sa scopare), quello economico (io ho una carriera in salita) e quello materiale (è praticamente un rapporto a distanza, io sto all'estero)


Vedi, hai già elencato vari motivi, ma non pensare che loro non se la godano quando tu non ci sei...

Penso che lei abbia voglia di un altro oltre a voi due e presto lo troverà


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Vedi, hai già elencato vari motivi, ma non pensare che loro non se la godano quando tu non ci sei...
> 
> Penso che lei abbia voglia di un altro oltre a voi due e presto lo troverà


La penserei anch'io così, se non la conoscessi.
Sai qual è il fatto più sorprendente? che io sono convinto di avere un enorme potere su di lei. 
So che non mi lascerebbe mai e che se davvero mi imponessi lei rinuncerebbe a lui. Ogni volta che ho provato a lasciarla si è prodotta in scene madri, che comprendevano giuramenti di fedeltà eterna e sfanculate all'amante (confermato anche da lui, l'avrà lasciato una decina di volte).
E' paradossale, lo so, ma so che soffre di qualche dipendenza da me e che posso riprenderla quando voglio...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La penserei anch'io così, se non la conoscessi.
> Sai qual è il fatto più sorprendente? che* io sono convinto di avere un enorme potere su di lei. *
> So che non mi lascerebbe mai e che se davvero mi imponessi lei rinuncerebbe a lui. Ogni volta che ho provato a lasciarla si è prodotta in scene madri, che comprendevano giuramenti di fedeltà eterna e sfanculate all'amante (confermato anche da lui, l'avrà lasciato una decina di volte).
> E' paradossale, lo so, ma so che soffre di qualche dipendenza da me e che posso riprenderla quando voglio...


Bè sì. D'altra parte esiste pure gente che crede ai rettiliani.


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La penserei anch'io così, se non la conoscessi.
> Sai qual è il fatto più sorprendente? che io sono convinto di avere un enorme potere su di lei.
> So che non mi lascerebbe mai e che se davvero mi imponessi lei rinuncerebbe a lui. Ogni volta che ho provato a lasciarla si è prodotta in scene madri, che comprendevano giuramenti di fedeltà eterna e sfanculate all'amante (confermato anche da lui, l'avrà lasciato una decina di volte).
> E' paradossale, lo so, ma so che soffre di qualche dipendenza da me e che posso riprenderla quando voglio...


Hai una certa influenza su di lei, perché sei comunque una persona di cui fidarsi... ma non devi provare a lasciarla ora, perché tanto tra due settimane tornerai da lei. Dovete fare una vacanza assieme tutti e tre


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Hai una certa influenza su di lei, perché sei comunque una persona di cui fidarsi... ma non devi provare a lasciarla ora, perché tanto tra due settimane tornerai da lei. Dovete fare una vacanza assieme tutti e tre


Ma tu che cazzo hai nel cervello?


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu che cazzo hai nel cervello?


Ecco qua, c'è sempre qualcuno a cui non piace confrontarsi...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ecco qua, c'è sempre qualcuno a cui non piace confrontarsi...


Ma confrontarsi con chi?


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma confrontarsi con chi?


Se tu mi dici "che cazzo hai nel cervello" vuol dire che dai per scontato che sono un deficiente, un matto o dico balle. Se mi dicessi perché non sei d'accordo con me possiamo confrontarci


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Se tu mi dici "che cazzo hai nel cervello" vuol dire che dai per scontato che sono un deficiente, un matto o dico balle. Se mi dicessi perché non sei d'accordo con me possiamo confrontarci


Ah. Allora buona la prima.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

*JB...un mistero*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Allora buona la prima.


Io non ancora capito bene come funziona questo questo forum, ma mi chiedo come mai tu sia qui, JB.
Mi chiedo sia il motivo per cui non ti hanno ancora bannato, sia il motivo per cui - pur trovando motivi per insultare a destra e a manca - tu abbia voglia di dedicarvi del tempo.
Qui è pieno di utenti che ci vanno pesante, ma quasi sempre con intelligenza e ironia.
Tu invece dimostri anche una certa bassezza intellettiva, a onor del vero.
Però mi pari integrato nel "gruppo" dei formumisti abituali.
Bah, forse col tempo capirò.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io non ancora capito bene come funziona questo questo forum, ma mi chiedo come mai tu sia qui, JB.
> Mi chiedo sia il motivo per cui non ti hanno ancora bannato, sia il motivo per cui - pur trovando motivi per insultare a destra e a manca - tu abbia voglia di dedicarvi del tempo.
> Qui è pieno di utenti che ci vanno pesante, ma quasi sempre con intelligenza e ironia.
> Tu invece dimostri anche una certa bassezza intellettiva, a onor del vero.
> ...


Piu' probabilmente no.


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io non ancora capito bene come funziona questo questo forum, ma mi chiedo come mai tu sia qui, JB.
> Mi chiedo sia il motivo per cui non ti hanno ancora bannato, sia il motivo per cui - pur trovando motivi per insultare a destra e a manca - tu abbia voglia di dedicarvi del tempo.
> Qui è pieno di utenti che ci vanno pesante, ma quasi sempre con intelligenza e ironia.
> Tu invece dimostri anche una certa bassezza intellettiva, a onor del vero.
> ...


Non saprei,  a me JB sembra semplicemente un tradito come tanti che non vuole guardare in faccia alla realtà... e a cui danno fastidio le persone che parlano di accettazione e comprensione del tradimento. ..


----------



## Eratò (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Non saprei,  a me JB sembra semplicemente un tradito* come tanti che non vuole guardare in faccia alla realtà*... e a cui danno fastidio le persone che parlano di accettazione e comprensione del tradimento. ..


Ma qual'è sta realtà? Che tutti i traditi siamo poveri sfigati senza energia sessuale e potere seduttivo zero e quindi le corna ce le meritiamo?Ci hai rotto le scatole con 'sta storia....Jb poi non appartiene alla classe dei cornuti....Tutto il contrario.E non ricominciare coi discorsi  del voler confrontarti con i maschietti.Esemplari come te qui dentro non ci sono neanche tra i traditi.


----------



## drusilla (21 Febbraio 2015)

Simyyyyyy! Popcorn!!!!


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2015)

Irresoluto e Adinur.
Spero che una ondata di volontà di riscatto vi travolga e vi metta col culo per terra.

E non parlate male di JB..... cazzo.
E' uno dei pochi in questo postaccio che riesce ancora a farmi divertire con le sue battute al vetriolo.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Irresoluto e Adinur.
> Spero che una ondata di volontà di riscatto vi travolga e vi metta col culo per terra.
> 
> E non parlate male di JB..... cazzo.
> E' uno dei pochi in questo postaccio che riesce ancora a farmi divertire con le sue battute al vetriolo.


:up::up::up:


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2015)

...


(Leggete bene JB, imparerete qualcosa).


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma qual'è sta realtà? Che tutti i traditi siamo poveri sfigati senza energia sessuale e potere seduttivo zero e quindi le corna ce le meritiamo?Ci hai rotto le scatole con 'sta storia....Jb poi non appartiene alla classe dei cornuti....Tutto il contrario.E non ricominciare coi discorsi  del voler confrontarti con i maschietti.Esemplari come te qui dentro non ci sono neanche tra i traditi.


Nessuno merita le corna ... e nessuno non le merita. Io ho solo individuato due motivi plausibili per comprendere perchè si viene traditi, confutabili in ogni momento.

Non conosco JB e non posso giudicarlo, mi è solo sembrato che giudichi le nostre opinioni senza dire le sue.

E' mio desiderio confrontarmi con i maschi perchè con le donne, come ben vedi, non ci acchiappo più di tanto 

E' vero che sono un esemplare bizzarro, ma almeno dico quello che penso e quello che sento senza tanti problemi. Non mi sembra che i consigli che molti di voi hanno dato ad Irresoluto gli siano stati tanto d'aiuto, ma è solo una mia impressione.

Ho solo il desiderio di parlare liberamente, cosa che mi è difficile nella quotidianità, del resto il forum serve a questo...

Per il resto sembra che alcuni di voi abbiano un tantino di paura nel parlare con me perchè si riconoscono in quello che dico...


----------



## Eratò (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Nessuno merita le corna ... e nessuno non le merita. Io ho solo individuato due motivi plausibili per comprendere perchè si viene traditi, confutabili in ogni momento.
> 
> Non conosco JB e non posso giudicarlo, mi è solo sembrato che giudichi le nostre opinioni senza dire le sue.
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia avuto paura di parlare con te.Anzi....Sei libero di dire ciò  che vuoi come tutti ma pecchi di presunzione dichiarando di sapere la verità assoluta e appari indisponente al confronto.Riguardo ai consigli ad Irrisoluto,ognuno esprime il proprio punto di vista ma le decisioni son sue,è un forum,ci si parla e ci si confronta.Cosa c'è di strano?


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Nessuno merita le corna ... e nessuno non le merita. Io ho solo individuato due motivi plausibili per comprendere perchè si viene traditi, confutabili in ogni momento.
> 
> Non conosco JB e non posso giudicarlo, mi è solo sembrato che giudichi le nostre opinioni senza dire le sue.
> 
> ...


In ognuno di noi c'è un po'  di Irresoluto, in misura maggiore o minore, non importa, quello che forse vi manca e che invece altri hanno è la volontà di riscatto e di miglioramento, che nel caso di irrisoluto (mai nick fù più calzante) secondo me è completamente assente, nel tuo caso non so'.
Please se scrivi su un forum per confrontarti è opportuno ( secondo me ) che tu legga senza pregiudiziali gli interventi.
Quello che posso garantirti dal basso della mia poca esperienza è che comunque qui dentro ci sono persone "molto positive" nascoste sotto sembianze scorbutiche e spicciative.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> In ognuno di noi c'è un po'  di Irresoluto, in misura maggiore o minore, non importa, quello che forse vi manca e che invece altri hanno è la volontà di riscatto e di miglioramento, che nel caso di irrisoluto (mai nick fù più calzante) secondo me è completamente assente, nel tuo caso non so'.
> Please se scrivi su un forum per confrontarti è opportuno ( secondo me ) che tu legga senza pregiudiziali gli interventi.
> Quello che posso garantirti dal basso della mia poca esperienza è che comunque qui dentro ci sono persone "molto positive" nascoste sotto sembianze scorbutiche e spicciative.


Di utenti che sono al tempo stesso spietati e intelligenti ce ne sono tanti, ora purtroppo non ricordo i nick. Mi ha colpito particolarmente Rabarbaro, un vero genio a mio avviso. E mi sta simpatico anche oscuro, per non parlare di perplesso che è sempre acuto anche quando insulta.
JB invece mi sembra solo estremamente violento, spesso del tutto gratuitamente e senza dare l'impressione di voler davvero comunicare con nessuno, se non con gli altri utenti che lo appoggiano perché vogliono farsi due risate. Ma potrei ricredermi, non so.


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Non saprei,  a me JB sembra semplicemente un tradito come tanti che non vuole guardare in faccia alla realtà... e a cui danno fastidio le persone che parlano di accettazione e comprensione del tradimento. ..




Ciao 

mi fai tenerezza. Ma tu che ne sai delle realtà altrui? Che ne sai? 
Perché tu abbassando la testa facendoti andare bene la situazione, ti sembra di affrontarla e guardarla in faccia? Una situazione o tradimento ha tante facce e approcci per comprenderla. Tu hai scelto che il tuo ruolo è per forza di cose, cioè dovuto a dei tuoi particolari "modi", di essere il tradito. Tu hai scelto la stagnazione di te stesso. E questo è la tua realtà. Non la mia, per esempio, pur accettando il fatto che sia stata tradita ...  ... 
JB non è un tradito ...  ... e come nel resto, parti credendo di sapere già. Forse ti serve per sopportare? Questo però ti chiude verso il confronto ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Irresoluto e Adinur.
> Spero che una ondata di volontà di riscatto vi travolga e vi metta col culo per terra.
> 
> E non parlate male di JB..... cazzo.
> E' uno dei pochi in questo postaccio che riesce ancora a farmi divertire con le sue battute al vetriolo.



Ciao

quoto ... 


sienne


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Ruoli*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi fai tenerezza. Ma tu che ne sai delle realtà altrui? Che ne sai?
> Perché tu abbassando la testa facendoti andare bene la situazione, ti sembra di affrontarla e guardarla in faccia? Una situazione o tradimento ha tante facce e approcci per comprenderla. Tu hai scelto che il tuo ruolo è per forza di cose, cioè dovuto a dei tuoi particolari "modi", di essere il tradito. Tu hai scelto la stagnazione di te stesso. E questo è la tua realtà. Non la mia, per esempio, pur accettando il fatto che sia stata tradita ...  ...
> ...


Io non credo di aver scelto un ruolo in particolare, è più un fenomeno naturale. Molte volte le mie idee mi chiudono verso il confronto, perchè il mio modo di comunicare appare dogmatico nonostante la diplomazia.

Però Sienne i miei interventi e le mie idee non sono rivolti alle donne... non saprei che dire ad una donna tradita... Le reazioni di uomini e donne traditi sono molto diversi e hanno componenti diverse, io cerco solo di far luce (e ho bisogno di farmi luce) sui primi...


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Io non credo di aver scelto un ruolo in particolare, è più un* fenomeno naturale*. Molte volte le mie idee mi chiudono verso il confronto, perchè il mio modo di comunicare appare dogmatico nonostante la diplomazia.
> 
> Però Sienne i miei interventi e le mie idee non sono rivolti alle donne... non saprei che dire ad una donna tradita... Le reazioni di uomini e donne traditi sono molto diversi e hanno componenti diverse, io cerco solo di far luce (e ho bisogno di farmi luce) sui primi...



Ciao

spiegati. Cosa intendi con "fenomeno naturale"?

Su questo argomento sono molto aperta e curiosa, da sempre. Veramente. 


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Io non credo di aver scelto un ruolo in particolare, è più un fenomeno naturale.


Adinur, in un altro post dicevi di aver individuato due ragioni per le quali saresti destinato ad essere tradito...sono curioso di sapere quali siano...
Nel mio caso, comunque, credo di essermi trovato in questa situazione fondamentalmente perché non ho avuto il coraggio - e non lo trovo neanche ora - per troncare una situazione che non è più accettata da entrambi (la distanza e la difficoltà di fare progetti concreti). Non riesco a immaginare tratti caratteriali che predispongano ad essere cornificati...


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Tratti caratteriali*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur, in un altro post dicevi di aver individuato due ragioni per le quali saresti destinato ad essere tradito...sono curioso di sapere quali siano...
> Nel mio caso, comunque, credo di essermi trovato in questa situazione fondamentalmente perché non ho avuto il coraggio - e non lo trovo neanche ora - per troncare una situazione che non è più accettata da entrambi (la distanza e la difficoltà di fare progetti concreti). Non riesco a immaginare tratti caratteriali che predispongano ad essere cornificati...


My dear friend, facciamo esempi pratici:

1) La tua indecisione di base ti fa percepire alla tua compagna come un BM (Beta male) e quindi non si sente protetta e sicura.
2) Il tuo chiedere consigli ed opinioni alle donne ti fa percepire come una persona bisognosa, e la tua compagna se ne accorge, insomma diventi in modo rapido un FZB (FriendZoneBoy) e non uno con cui andare a letto.
3) In un rapporto ordinario, quando un uomo viene tradito, tronca la relazione. La tua compagna ha capito questo fenomeno e ti ha in pugno.
4) E' domenica mattina, è probabile che tu non sia a letto con una bella bionda sazia ed ubriaca, ma stai ascoltando un tizio sconosciuto messo molto peggio di te! Pensi che questo ti aiuti nella tua crescita ed autostima? Piuttosto esci a fare jogging, vai a vedere un museo o a fare la spesa a tormentare le commesse 
5) Non hai una visione chiara della situazione, pensi di essere superiore sessualmente al tuo rivale, ma non sai quello che fanno loro quando non ci sei. Ma è possibile che questo sia vero, che il tuo rivale sia un Second Lover o un Caronte Boy e che lei sia in attesa di qualcosa di più forte (un First Lover tipo Mr. Grey ).
6) La tua condizione sociale ed economica non è messa benissimo, questo può essere un fattore decisivo come può non esserlo. Di solito è determinante nelle over30. Nel mio caso no, ho molti amici che sono poco più che barboni ma che hanno accanto donne innamorate e bellissime. Io talvolta pago la cena o l'uscita anche a loro per fargli fare bella figura (per stare poi dopo senza soldi per un mese).
7) Ti sei mai chiesto quanto sei desiderabile? Se la risposta è sì hai tanta autostima e può servirti in metà delle situazioni, l'ottimismo è il sale della vita. Se hai dei dubbi chiediti il perchè e magari cerca di porti degli obiettivi. Del resto tu stesso hai detto che il SL ha le spalle il doppio delle tue, mica io,
8) Non esiste una predisposizione naturale ad essere TS, ma molti fattori biologici, sociali, comportamentali. Quelli comportamentali sono, a mio modo di vedere, in testa. Ad esempio, qual è la prima cosa che fai quando vi vedete? Bacino sulla fronte? Amore come stai? Ti sono mancato? Io faccio così e guarda che risultati 

P.S.: Tutti gli otto punti sopraelencati potrebbero essere delle emerite cazzate, così come bibliche rivelazioni.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> My dear friend, facciamo esempi pratici:
> 
> 1) La tua indecisione di base ti fa percepire alla tua compagna come un BM (Beta male) e quindi non si sente protetta e sicura.
> 2) Il tuo chiedere consigli ed opinioni alle donne ti fa percepire come una persona bisognosa, e la tua compagna se ne accorge, insomma diventi in modo rapido un FZB (FriendZoneBoy) e non uno con cui andare a letto.
> ...


Adinur caro, mi stai molto simpatico, e in ciò che dici c'è del vero...ma mi rendo conto che le tue categorie purtroppo non riescono a spiegare la realtà, o almeno non riescono a spiegare la mia situazione specifica...
Non sono insicuro né mi mostro tale, non chiedo mai niente a nessuno, men che meno alla mia donna (se non come condivisione di problemi, sentimenti, ecc., ma mai come se fossi bisognoso di affetto e attenzioni). Ho sempre altresì evitato ogni tipo di routine da fidanzatini, bacini dolci compresi (se non in rari casi di dolcezza, ma mai come modalità primaria di relazione).
Non è tanto la situazione economica, quanto il fatto che sono all'estero e ci voglio rimanere per seguire un progetto molto ambizioso. Lei è entrata in crisi quando si è resa conto che potrebbero passare ancora degli anni senza poter costruire una vita insieme. 
Credo che la mia situazione di coppia sia veramente impossibile da incasellare...
Poi, quello che io ho nella testa, come singolo, è invece forse abbastanza chiara, basterebbe parlare con un bravo psicologo, ho di sicuro i mostri nella testa!


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Una cosa...*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur caro, mi stai molto simpatico, e in ciò che dici c'è del vero...ma mi rendo conto che le tue categorie purtroppo non riescono a spiegare la realtà, o almeno non riescono a spiegare la mia situazione specifica...
> Non sono insicuro né mi mostro tale, non chiedo mai niente a nessuno, men che meno alla mia donna (se non come condivisione di problemi, sentimenti, ecc., ma mai come se fossi bisognoso di affetto e attenzioni). Ho sempre altresì evitato ogni tipo di routine da fidanzatini, bacini dolci compresi (se non in rari casi di dolcezza, ma mai come modalità primaria di relazione).
> Non è tanto la situazione economica, quanto il fatto che sono all'estero e ci voglio rimanere per seguire un progetto molto ambizioso. Lei è entrata in crisi quando si è resa conto che potrebbero passare ancora degli anni senza poter costruire una vita insieme.
> Credo che la mia situazione di coppia sia veramente impossibile da incasellare...
> Poi, quello che io ho nella testa, come singolo, è invece forse abbastanza chiara, basterebbe parlare con un bravo psicologo, ho di sicuro i mostri nella testa!


Irrisoluto, non ti conosco e le mie sono solo supposizioni, però ti invito a riflettere su una cosa.

La tua compagna non ti tradisce per il fatto che tu sei all'estero o perchè passerà del tempo per avere una vita stabile. Se fosse così ti avrebbe semplicemente lasciato e la TT sarebbe finita (perlomeno per lei), prendendo due strade separate. Ma così non è, infatti lei ha una relazione sessuale con un altro uomo e ti ha coinvolto in essa. Dubito che lei si faccia il pensiero "Lui è lontano quindi faccio sesso con un altro perchè in futuro non possiamo stare assieme". Se fosse così si sarebbe già ufficializzata con lui, anche se è solo un CB. La verità è che, oltre all'ovvio problema della lontananza, la sua biologia la chiama inesorabilmente da un'altra parte.
Questo succederebbe anche se voi due viveste assieme.

Io le proporrei una vacanza riflessiva per tutti e tre


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> My dear friend, facciamo esempi pratici:
> 
> 1) La tua indecisione di base ti fa percepire alla tua compagna come un BM (Beta male) e quindi non si sente protetta e sicura.
> 2) Il tuo chiedere consigli ed opinioni alle donne ti fa percepire come una persona bisognosa, e la tua compagna se ne accorge, insomma diventi in modo rapido un FZB (FriendZoneBoy) e non uno con cui andare a letto.
> ...



Mi hai fatto venire il mal di testa con tutti questi acronimi...


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Irrisoluto, non ti conosco e le mie sono solo supposizioni, però ti invito a riflettere su una cosa.
> 
> La tua compagna non ti tradisce per il fatto che tu sei all'estero o perchè passerà del tempo per avere una vita stabile. Se fosse così ti avrebbe semplicemente lasciato e la TT sarebbe finita (perlomeno per lei), prendendo due strade separate. Ma così non è, infatti lei ha una relazione sessuale con un altro uomo e ti ha coinvolto in essa. Dubito che lei si faccia il pensiero "Lui è lontano quindi faccio sesso con un altro perchè in futuro non possiamo stare assieme". Se fosse così si sarebbe già ufficializzata con lui, anche se è solo un CB. La verità è che, oltre all'ovvio problema della lontananza, la sua biologia la chiama inesorabilmente da un'altra parte.
> Questo succederebbe anche se voi due viveste assieme.
> ...


Mettiamola così: lei vorrebbe lasciarmi, ma appunto non vuole stare con il CB e mi ritiene ancora il "meno peggio". E' una persona che non riuscirebbe a stare da sola.
Nel frattempo, mentre cerca disperatamente una soluzione (cioè uno che le dia tutto quello che vuole, l'intesa che ha con me e la sicurezza di un futuro insieme) si tiene me e il CB contemporaneamente, tanto glielo permettiamo.
POi certo, probabilmente mi avrebbe tradito lo stesso e continuerebbe a farlo anche se vivessimo insieme, ma probabilmente non avrebbe una storia parallela.
E' la prima volta, che io sappia, che vengo tradito...


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Coefficiente di Adinur*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mettiamola così: lei vorrebbe lasciarmi, ma appunto non vuole stare con il CB e mi ritiene ancora il "meno peggio". E' una persona che non riuscirebbe a stare da sola.
> Nel frattempo, mentre cerca disperatamente una soluzione (cioè uno che le dia tutto quello che vuole, l'intesa che ha con me e la sicurezza di un futuro insieme) si tiene me e il CB contemporaneamente, tanto glielo permettiamo.
> POi certo, probabilmente mi avrebbe tradito lo stesso e continuerebbe a farlo anche se vivessimo insieme, ma probabilmente non avrebbe una storia parallela.
> E' la prima volta, che io sappia, che vengo tradito...


Ok... finalmente un linguaggio più chiaro. Vedo che stai ragionando bene sul fenomeno.

Il CB sta lentamente scemando, ma è la sua natura e anche lui poco ci può fare (è da prendere a schiaffi, avrebbe dovuto andare a letto con la tua fidanzata per bene, almeno ora tu saresti single e tranquillo).

Però hai imparato una cosa importante, tu sei migliore del CB e questo ti fa' onore.

Lei ti lascerà (e lascerà lui) solo dopo aver trovato un FL (o qualcosa che gli si avvicini) e a quel punto non vorrà più vederti. Sta a te compiere delle scelte, in base ai tuoi sentimenti. Puoi rompere tutto, starle vicino come amico o intraprendere la strada del Cuck (per la quale sei portato ma che è molto in salita).

Vedendo il fatto che sei innamorato, io ti ho consigliato la strada del cuckoldismo non perchè sia particolarmente scintillante, ma perchè così puoi starle vicino e capire la natura dei vostri sentimenti.

La tua fidanzata non è una HW, è una ragazza perbene e che ha bisogno di coccole ed attenzioni. Non ti tradirebbe a ripetizione con un bull per poco sesso, se non in occasioni speciali, come tutte le ragazze.

Quello che mi sfugge è capire se il tuo rivale sia un CB, un SL o cos'altro. Parlami di lui e non di lei. 

E' la prima volta che sei stato tradito? Moltiplica per 3,15 (e aggiungi +1 per ogni anno in cui sei stato fidanzato)

N = 3,15n + (f)

N= Cofficiente di Adinur
n= tradimenti scoperti
f= anni di fidanzamento

Secondo la matematica, se sei stato fidanzato, ad esempio, per 5 anni e hai scoperto di essere stato tradito solo una volta, nella realtà i tuoi tradimenti subiti sono 8,15


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ok... finalmente un linguaggio più chiaro. Vedo che stai ragionando bene sul fenomeno.
> 
> Il CB sta lentamente scemando, ma è la sua natura e anche lui poco ci può fare (è da prendere a schiaffi, avrebbe dovuto andare a letto con la tua fidanzata per bene, almeno ora tu saresti single e tranquillo).
> 
> ...



Aiutoooooooo


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*0.15*



Tessa ha detto:


> Aiutoooooooo


Tessa, capisco il tuo sconcerto, infatti il conto non torna. Tu mi vorresti chiedere, perchè 8.15 e non 8.00?

Lo 0.15 è un bacio in discoteca 


Ve l'ho detto, a volte esagero con le buffonate, ma anche io, come molti TS, ho bisogno di esorcizzare le mie paure e di dare un senso a quello che provo e che vedo. La mia ironia può sembrare artificiale o fuori luogo, ma penso sia la migliore arma che noi TS abbiamo per affrontare la vita 

Thanks


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2015)

No vabbè, questo è un clone per forza. Su. Ma che cazzo è.


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, questo è un clone per forza. Su. Ma che cazzo è.



Solo un fenomeno naturale, reso a scienza ... 
Non chiedermi quale però, non lo vuole spiegare.


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, questo è un clone per forza. Su. Ma che cazzo è.


Secondo me è un soliloquio fra Adinur e Irrisoluto.
Però mi hanno assicurato che qui i cloni non esistono, quindi n'in zo.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Tessa, capisco il tuo sconcerto, infatti il conto non torna. Tu mi vorresti chiedere, perchè 8.15 e non 8.00?
> 
> Lo 0.15 è un bacio in discoteca
> 
> ...



Non hai capito, sono tutti questi TTS, TS, non tanto cosa dici ma come lo dici che mi spiazza. Parli un'altra lingua, che non comprendo.


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non hai capito, sono tutti questi TTS, TS, non tanto cosa dici ma come lo dici che mi spiazza. Parli un'altra lingua, che non comprendo.


E' un americanata. Gli acronimi servono per abbreviare e generalizzare. Poi ognuno è un caso a sè :up:


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> *E' un americanata*. Gli acronimi servono per abbreviare e generalizzare. Poi ognuno è un caso a sè :up:


Il male assoluto


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Secondo me è un soliloquio fra Adinur e Irrisoluto.
> Però mi hanno assicurato che qui i cloni non esistono, quindi n'in zo.


Devo ammettere che anch'io ho l'impressione di parlare con un me stesso versione logico-matematica.
Non credo che si possa avere controllo assoluto sulla clonazione (immagino che gli amministratori possano controllare gli ip da cui vengono inviati i messaggi, ma non dev'essere difficile aggirare l'ostacolo).


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ok... finalmente un linguaggio più chiaro. Vedo che stai ragionando bene sul fenomeno.
> 
> Il CB sta lentamente scemando, ma è la sua natura e anche lui poco ci può fare (è da prendere a schiaffi, avrebbe dovuto andare a letto con la tua fidanzata per bene, almeno ora tu saresti single e tranquillo).
> 
> ...


Lei non troverà uno migliore di me, o comunque la sua dipendenza da me non le consentirà di percepire come migliore un altro uomo.
E se anche dovesse andare a vivere con qualcuno, saprò come fare per riprenderla. Non perché io abbia chissà quali doti, ma perché ha un carattere molto particolare, non riesce a prendere decisioni e comunque per qualche motivo - nonostante le corna - pende dalle mie labbra.
Può suonare assurdo, ma è così.
Cioè, per capirci, se io mi imponessi davvero, ponendole un aut-aut definitivo e incazzandomi sul serio, io sono convinto che lei lo mollerebbe all'istante - magari continuerebbe a vederlo di tanto in tanto, ma starebbe ben attenta a non farsi scoprire e quindi non sarebbe una vera e propria storia parallela.
Credo che il tradimento sia un problema di coppia - essenzialmente la distanza e l'incertezza nel futuro - ma soprattutto un problema suo - ha tradito sistematicamente anche il suo ex. 

Lui è un uomo massiccio e concreto, attento ai confort materiali (bella macchina, due case, villa in campagna appartemento in città) - mentre io sono mingherlino e visionario, totalmente privo di qualsivoglia attrattiva materiale (mi sposto in bicicletta e a stento garantisco a me stesso una camera in un appartamento condiviso in subaffitto).

Lui accetta di fare l'amante perché fa una vita strana, è un po' solo e pieno di strane idee in testa (roba esoterica). Il suo motto è: "quello che voglio io non conta nulla, la sola cosa che conta sono i tuoi desideri, quindi accetto qualunque cosa". 
Quando lei gli propose di fare sesso in tre, lui le chiese: "è quello che davvero desideri?". Lei: "sì, mi piacerebbe". Lui: "e allora lo faremo".
Boh.


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei non troverà uno migliore di me, o comunque la sua dipendenza da me non le consentirà di percepire come migliore un altro uomo.
> E se anche dovesse andare a vivere con qualcuno, saprò come fare per riprenderla. Non perché io abbia chissà quali doti, ma perché ha un carattere molto particolare, non riesce a prendere decisioni e comunque per qualche motivo - nonostante le corna - pende dalle mie labbra.
> Può suonare assurdo, ma è così.
> Cioè, per capirci, se io mi imponessi davvero, ponendole un aut-aut definitivo e incazzandomi sul serio, io sono convinto che lei lo mollerebbe all'istante - magari continuerebbe a vederlo di tanto in tanto, ma starebbe ben attenta a non farsi scoprire e quindi non sarebbe una vera e propria storia parallela.
> ...


Non essere così sicuro della prima cosa che hai detto. Potrai riconquistarla se e solo se non troverà il suo FL.

Adesso che mi hai parlato di lui comprendo qualcosa in più. E' molto diverso da te ed in più non è tanto innamorato della tua ragazza, ma gli piace avere una storia libera per fare ogni tanto del sesso con lei. E' possibile che lui abbia altre donne (stile TTS o PUA) e che metta nella loro relazione poco impegno e poca energia. Lei è consapevole che nemmeno lui sia l'uomo della sua vita, ma l'andare a letto con lui la distoglie dalla monotonia e dal guscio in cui è rinchiusa.

Tu le permetti di fare quello che vuole, lui lo stesso. Ma lui non è tanto legato, forse ha altre amanti che lo accontentano e quando lei lo chiama dice a se stesso: "Perchè no?"

E' vero che forse penderà dalle tue labbra, perchè si fida e un po' ti ama, ma questo non la distoglierà da cercare un altro uomo, nemmeno se viveste assieme. Lui, il SL, è libero e tranquillo, tanto di guadagnato se fa il Bull in un triangolo, lui non può perderla definitivamente, perchè anche adesso non è una presenza costante e potrebbe stare mesi senza di lei o sentendosi ogni tanto.

Anche lui verrà oscurato dal FL, se arriverà.

Ma dimmi, quando è l'ultima volta che l'hai vista, cosa avete fatto? E qual è l'ultima volta che si sono visti loro, e cosa hanno fatto?


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sta faccenda prende sempre di più la piega di un monologo. Bah!


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Dialogo*



spleen ha detto:


> Sta faccenda prende sempre di più la piega di un monologo. Bah!


A me sembra più un dialogo, Irrisoluto ha posto dei quesiti e io ho provato a rispondere secondo la mia esperienza, poi quello che dico potrebbe essere completamente sbagliato, anche perchè non conosco le persone e la storia in sè. 
 Inoltre ho fatto altre domande ad Irrisoluto perchè mi sembrano importanti per capirne di più...


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Non essere così sicuro della prima cosa che hai detto. Potrai riconquistarla se e solo se non troverà il suo FL.
> 
> Adesso che mi hai parlato di lui comprendo qualcosa in più. E' molto diverso da te ed in più non è tanto innamorato della tua ragazza, ma gli piace avere una storia libera per fare ogni tanto del sesso con lei. E' possibile che lui abbia altre donne (stile TTS o PUA) e che metta nella loro relazione poco impegno e poca energia. Lei è consapevole che nemmeno lui sia l'uomo della sua vita, ma l'andare a letto con lui la distoglie dalla monotonia e dal guscio in cui è rinchiusa.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace contraddirti, Adinur, ma lui è invece presentissimo. 
La aspetta per ore sotto casa anche quando lei gli dice di non volerlo vedere (l'ho visto con in miei occhi, tanto che sono dovuto un paio di volte intervenire io per dirgli di non pressarla).
Se lei non si fa sentire per un paio di giorni la va a prendere a lavoro.
Le propone di continuo vacanze, gite, serate ecc., lei il più delle volte declina l'invito.

In genere si vedono una volta a settimana, lui la va prendere all'uscita di un corso serale (per lei sarebbe complicato reintrare a casa con i mezzi pubblici). In quel caso vanno a cena e poi fanno delle cose in macchina.
Altre volte invece la invita a cena, la va a prendere a la riporta, ma sempre con un pretesto (tipo: c'è uno spettacolo teatrale che a lei piace alle 21.30, lui la va aprendere alle 19, cenano, fanno qualche maialata e poi scendono). In quei casi, a detta di lei, non si spingono oltre il petting. Sono portato a crederci, perché lei mi dice che vorrebbe ma lui evita (e ci credo, considerando che è quasi impotente).

Io e lei conviviamo per una decina di giorni al mese. In quei giorni lo facciamo almeno una volta al giorno, spesso due, a volte (di rado) anche di più. Ovviamente in passato ci sono stati momenti in cui ci vedevamo di meno, e periodi in cui pur vedendoci non lo facevamo per giorni (a volte mi sembrava deprimente stare un'ora a cercare di eccitarla, sepsso senza successo). Da quando sta con sto tizio invece è sempre molto molto reattiva.


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Buona cosa*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi spiace contraddirti, Adinur, ma lui è invece presentissimo.
> La aspetta per ore sotto casa anche quando lei gli dice di non volerlo vedere (l'ho visto con in miei occhi, tanto che sono dovuto un paio di volte intervenire io per dirgli di non pressarla).
> Se lei non si fa sentire per un paio di giorni la va a prendere a lavoro.
> Le propone di continuo vacanze, gite, serate ecc., lei il più delle volte declina l'invito.
> ...


Buona cosa, anzi due. Il tizio è veramente un CB e nulla più, o perlomeno lo era all'inizio, quando lei pensava che fosse più seducente e più affascinante. Da quello che dici prima o poi si stancherà di lui, anche se forse lei qualche sentimento lo prova. La sessualità tra loro è un po' un mistero, ma è possibile che quando sono soli riescano a fare l'amore per bene.

Hai notato se quando fate l'amore lei pensa a lui? E a te eccita la cosa?


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Buona cosa, anzi due. Il tizio è veramente un CB e nulla più, o perlomeno lo era all'inizio, quando lei pensava che fosse più seducente e più affascinante. Da quello che dici prima o poi si stancherà di lui, anche se forse lei qualche sentimento lo prova. La sessualità tra loro è un po' un mistero, ma è possibile che quando sono soli riescano a fare l'amore per bene.
> 
> Hai notato se quando fate l'amore lei pensa a lui? E a te eccita la cosa?


Lei non credo abbia mai pensato che lui fosse più seducente e affascinante. Hanno iniziato a frequentarsi dopo un anno in cui io ero del tutto assente, ci vedevamo molto poco e ci sentivamo mezz'ora la sera. In realtà, a onor del vero, l'avevo praticamente quasi lasciata. Lei si sentiva sola, semplicemente. Certo, avrebbe potuto cercare di riconquistarmi, ma evidentemente ha preferito la novità.
Credo che se scopassero come si deve, lei lo vedrebbe molto più spesso...
Può darsi che lei pensi a lui per eccitarsi, quando fa l'amore con me.
La cosa mi ha eccitato, a volte, all'inizio, ma era anche molto doloroso. Ora evito di pensarci e quando mi capita mi dà soprattutto fastidio.
Forse le tue categorie sono un po' troppo rigide...
Lui le è servito per sopporire alle mie mancanze, poi ha visto che c'era una forte attrazione fisica e la cosa si è consolidata. Per un po' avrà pensato che le sarebbe piaciuto stare con lui...Ora credo che i problemi sessuali di lui la stiano un po' stancando - anche perché, a quanto lei stessa mi confessa, la eccita tantissimo baciarlo, fare petting, ecc....ma poi lui non va oltre, e non credo che lei possa accettarlo per molto tempo ancora.


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei non credo abbia mai pensato che lui fosse più seducente e affascinante. Hanno iniziato a frequentarsi dopo un anno in cui io ero del tutto assente, ci vedevamo molto poco e ci sentivamo mezz'ora la sera. In realtà, a onor del vero, l'avevo praticamente quasi lasciata. Lei si sentiva sola, semplicemente. Certo, avrebbe potuto cercare di riconquistarmi, ma evidentemente ha preferito la novità.
> Credo che se scopassero come si deve, lei lo vedrebbe molto più spesso...
> Può darsi che lei pensi a lui per eccitarsi, quando fa l'amore con me.
> La cosa mi ha eccitato, a volte, all'inizio, ma era anche molto doloroso. Ora evito di pensarci e quando mi capita mi dà soprattutto fastidio.
> ...


Le categorie che ho elencato nei precedenti post sono banali generalizzazioni e non possono spiegare un triangolo amoroso come il vostro, che è molto complesso e merita molta attenzione.

Parlandomi di lei mi rendo conto che è più una HGF (Hot GirlFriend) in quanto ha tradito più volte anche i partners precedenti, quindi il tuo rivale rientra in una casistica molto ampia ed è stato scelto solo, appunto, per sopperire alla tua mancanza. Ora lei si sta rendendo conto che la sessualità del SL è più bassa della tua ma le piace ancora giocarci, perchè si sente molto annoiata.

Credo che però lei voglia assolutamente una relazione a tre, nella quale alla fine tu hai la meglio. Lei vorrebbe che tu facessi l'amore con lei e con lui, per vedere quanto puoi reggere il confronto. Lei è di sicuro alla ricerca di un FL, anche se sono merce rara e le donne se li contendono all'ultimo sangue.

L'aspetto positivo della vicenda è che lei, essendo più hot di come pensassi, non si coinvolge tanto emotivamente con il tuo rivale, ma usa anche lui come uno strano giocattolo, lo usa come una navetta che la porti dall'altra parte, ma è una nave pesante e lenta, che lei si aspettava con molte più energie, deludendola.

E' una cosa che mi è capitata spesso, anche la mia compagna una volta, quando frequentava un CB, tornava a casa irritata e frustrata, senza una particolare felicità. Pensava che tradendo me avrebbe trovato un uomo straordinario ed invece si è arenata di nuovo. Questo non toglie però che avesse voglia di fare l'amore con altri, se le fosse capitata l'occasione, o che avesse voglia di innamorarsi sul serio.

Le tue scelte dipendono dalla natura dei tuoi sentimenti e di nessun altro.

Io ti ho consigliato di diventare un Cuck non perchè sia bello (lo sconsiglio di solito) ma perchè hai iniziato questo percorso spontaneamente e senza sforzo, arrivando a dei buoni risultati oggettivi (lei si trova a letto meglio con te). Se però la cosa ti irrita troppo molla tutto e rifatti un'altra vita. 

Ma vediamo altri particolari, più parli e più c'è possibilità che qualcuno ti possa dare un consiglio su come agire.
Come si comportava lui nei vostri incontri a tre? Era geloso? E lei, nonostante le sue scarse prestazioni, sembrava felice? Riuscivate ad essere romantici tra voi due dopo essere stati in tre? 
Chiedile poi se le piacerebbe fare l'amore con un vostro amico o conoscente in comune per cui ha una predilezione (potrebbe l'oscuro FL di cui la scienza parla)


----------



## drusilla (22 Febbraio 2015)

La scienza.... cazzenger [emoji15]


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La scienza.... cazzenger [emoji15]



 Ovviamente è una scienza cazzenger


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Le categorie che ho elencato nei precedenti post sono banali generalizzazioni e non possono spiegare un triangolo amoroso come il vostro, che è molto complesso e merita molta attenzione.
> 
> Parlandomi di lei mi rendo conto che è più una HGF (Hot GirlFriend) in quanto ha tradito più volte anche i partners precedenti, quindi il tuo rivale rientra in una casistica molto ampia ed è stato scelto solo, appunto, per sopperire alla tua mancanza. Ora lei si sta rendendo conto che la sessualità del SL è più bassa della tua ma le piace ancora giocarci, perchè si sente molto annoiata.
> 
> ...


Adinur, che dire, il tuo impegno mi commuove...Se è vero che sei un utente nuovo - e non sei un clone - sarà l'entusiasmo del neofita...
Venendo alla questione, credo che lei abbia voglia di innamorarsi di un altro, forse, ma di sicuro ha molta voglia che qualcun altro si innamori di lei. 
Più che la noia, è l'assurdità del nostro rapporto (distanza e mancanza di progettualità) a non starle più bene.
Se avesse voluto solo divertirsi, avrebbe potuto nascondermi anche 10 uomini, come ha fatto in passato. Ad esempio, mise le corna al suo ex con me e con un altro tre-quattro uomini in precedenza, ma il suo ex non è venuto a saperlo se non quando l'ha lasciato definitivamente.
Credo che quando ha confessato a me di avere questo, volesse davvero lasciarmi; poi ha iniziato a raffreddarsi con questo e ci ha ripensato.

Lui sembrava forse un po' in ansia nel confronto con me. A volte veniva agli appuntamenti ubriaco e tentava di sottolineare la sua superiorità offrendoci (anche a me) cene costosissime e ostentando di non badare ai soldi. Altro comportamento bizzarro, non potendo utilizzare l'organo preposto per più di 10 minuti, passava ore intere a frugare con le mani. 
Comunque, anche a letto, lui tende a dare senza voler ricevere nulla in cambio. 
Anzi, spesso, quando lei tentava di dare acnhe a lui la sua parte di piacere, si scostava, cercava in tutti i modi di non farsi toccare. Non è mai venuto in mia presenza - e stando a quanto dice lei, non è mai venuto neanche quando stanno da soli

Comunque vorrei che fosse chiaro che sono un paio di mesi ormai che io non lo vedo neanche più. Il tutto è durato poco e sinceramente mi stava portando all'esaurimento nervoso. In quel periodo, io e lei alternavamo momenti di grande romanticismo (come se ci fossimo ritrovati, dopo che lei mi giurava che non l'avrebbe mai più visto perché amava me) a furibonde litigate (quando lei cedeva e lo rivedeva).

Lei non ha mai smesso di essere estremamente romantica, anzi, più siamo in crisi più lei alza il tiro, trova parole ed espressioni sempre più ardite per descrivere quello che prova per me...


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Curiosità*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur, che dire, il tuo impegno mi commuove...Se è vero che sei un utente nuovo - e non sei un clone - sarà l'entusiasmo del neofita...
> Venendo alla questione, credo che lei abbia voglia di innamorarsi di un altro, forse, ma di sicuro ha molta voglia che qualcun altro si innamori di lei.
> Più che la noia, è l'assurdità del nostro rapporto (distanza e mancanza di progettualità) a non starle più bene.
> Se avesse voluto solo divertirsi, avrebbe potuto nascondermi anche 10 uomini, come ha fatto in passato. Ad esempio, mise le corna al suo ex con me e con un altro tre-quattro uomini in precedenza, ma il suo ex non è venuto a saperlo se non quando l'ha lasciato definitivamente.
> ...


Il mio impegno nel risponderti sta nel fatto che mi rivedo in molte circostanze.

Ma una curiosità, in questi giorni vi siete visti o sentiti?

Il tuo stato d'animo mi sembra molto migliorato e la descrizione che fai degli eventi è molto diversa dalla "irrisolutezza" iniziale. 

Spero che tu sia felice in tutti i casi, succeda quel che succeda


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Il mio impegno nel risponderti sta nel fatto che mi rivedo in molte circostanze.
> 
> Ma una curiosità, in questi giorni vi siete visti o sentiti?
> 
> ...


Ma in realtà io e lei ufficialmente siamo felicemente innamorati! Ci sentiamo sì ogni giorno, in realtà quasi spessissimo tramite chat, poi la sera fisso almeno un'oretta di chiacchierata...
E vado a stare un po' da lei tra una decina di giorni...
L'umore su un forum è difficile da cogliere...diciamo che mi piace analizzarmi e farmi analizzare 
Continuo ad essere irrisoluto (fusione di irriso e irresoluto) perché la situazione non è che proprio mi faccia fare i salti di gioia, potessi scegliere a tavolino vorrei tornare a prima di tutto questo disastro. Soprattutto perché mi distrae e mi toglie energie, necessarie per fare il mio lavoro. Se avessi un lavoro più normale, con tempi di lavoro fissi, forse, potrei gestire meglio la situazione e divertirmi un anche. Ma visto che faccio un lavoro nel quale non ci sono orari e che in teoria più mi concentro e meglio è...tutti questi balzi umorali sono una catastrofe. Avrei bisogno di tranquillità.


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma in realtà io e lei ufficialmente siamo felicemente innamorati! Ci sentiamo sì ogni giorno, in realtà quasi spessissimo tramite chat, poi la sera fisso almeno un'oretta di chiacchierata...
> E vado a stare un po' da lei tra una decina di giorni...
> L'umore su un forum è difficile da cogliere...diciamo che mi piace analizzarmi e farmi analizzare
> Continuo ad essere irrisoluto (fusione di irriso e irresoluto) perché la situazione non è che proprio mi faccia fare i salti di gioia, potessi scegliere a tavolino vorrei tornare a prima di tutto questo disastro. Soprattutto perché mi distrae e mi toglie energie, necessarie per fare il mio lavoro. Se avessi un lavoro più normale, con tempi di lavoro fissi, forse, potrei gestire meglio la situazione e divertirmi un anche. Ma visto che faccio un lavoro nel quale non ci sono orari e che in teoria più mi concentro e meglio è...tutti questi balzi umorali sono una catastrofe. Avrei bisogno di tranquillità.



Cambia donna o dubito l'avrai mai. SERIAMENTE.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cambia donna o dubito l'avrai mai. SERIAMENTE.


Hai ragione disincantata, è quello che temo.
Però nei 6 anni precedenti è stato proprio grazie a lei che sono riuscito a trovare la forza per raggiungere una serie di obiettivi fondamentali...


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Hai ragione disincantata, è quello che temo.
> Però nei 6 anni precedenti è stato proprio grazie a lei che sono riuscito a trovare la forza per raggiungere una serie di obiettivi fondamentali...



Tieni i bei ricordi, la riconoscenza, ma non puoi pensare di farti una famiglia con una così particolare,  che ti ha portato a fare una  cosa di cui non vai fiero e che mai vorresti sapessero i tuoi figli  della loro madre.  O sei come lei o non fai per lei.  TU non mi sembri come lei.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tieni i bei ricordi, la riconoscenza, ma non puoi pensare di farti una famiglia con una così particolare,  che ti ha portato a fare una  cosa di cui non vai fiero e che mai vorresti sapessero i tuoi figli  della loro madre.  O sei come lei o non fai per lei.  TU non mi sembri come lei.


Sì, non sono come lei, ma c'è una parte di me che ne è attratta.
E soprattutto, ho la certezza che - almeno in questo momento - non potrei mai attrarre una donna "normale".
Per il futuro, non potrei dire che escludo la possibilità di avere dei figli, ma di sicuro ora non sono nel mio orizzonte. Ho troppe cose ancora da risolvere con me stesso e non è certo saggio diventare padre nelle mie condizioni materiali e psicologiche...Se chi è cosciente di avere dei nodi irrisolti si astenesse dal figliare, ci sarebbero meno infelici in questo mondo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, non sono come lei, ma c'è una parte di me che ne è attratta.
> E soprattutto, ho la certezza che - almeno in questo momento - non potrei mai attrarre una donna "normale".
> Per il futuro, non potrei dire che escludo la possibilità di avere dei figli, ma di sicuro ora non sono nel mio orizzonte. Ho troppe cose ancora da risolvere con me stesso e non è certo saggio diventare padre nelle mie condizioni materiali e psicologiche...Se chi è cosciente di avere dei nodi irrisolti si astenesse dal figliare, ci sarebbero meno infelici in questo mondo.


a te serve aiuto


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, non sono come lei, ma c'è una parte di me che ne è attratta.
> E soprattutto, ho la certezza che - almeno in questo momento - non potrei mai attrarre una donna "normale".
> Per il futuro, non potrei dire che escludo la possibilità di avere dei figli, ma di sicuro ora non sono nel mio orizzonte. Ho troppe cose ancora da risolvere con me stesso e non è certo saggio diventare padre nelle mie condizioni materiali e psicologiche...Se chi è cosciente di avere dei nodi irrisolti si astenesse dal figliare, ci sarebbero meno infelici in questo mondo.



E' scontato  che ogni cosa va fatta nei momenti giusti, ma se si resta legati alla persona sbagliata (mia figlia piu' grande ha perso 13 anni dietro ad un cretino) rinvii sempre di piu', fino ad annullarle, le possibilita' di averla una famiglia e dei figli.  

NON puoi sapere  se dove e  quando  incontrerai una  donna  se prima non ti senti libero e propenso a ricominciare.

Tu mi sembri condizionato dalle difficolta'  del tuo lavoro, capisco sia un problema ma guarda  che si innamorano studenti disoccupati e pensionati. 

Inutile fascia si la testa prima o anteporre all'amore carriera soldi difficolta'.  

Quelle si affrontano quando si scopre  di stare bene insieme e si  comincia  a desiderare un futuro insieme.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a te serve aiuto


 proprio in questo post in verità ero stato molto normale...


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a te serve aiuto



Serve a molti, brutto quando non hai una famiglia alle spalle, un lavoro che non ti da garanzie e quindi poche certezze.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' scontato  che ogni cosa va fatta nei momenti giusti, ma se si resta legati alla persona sbagliata (mia figlia piu' grande ha perso 13 anni dietro ad un cretino) rinvii sempre di piu', fino ad annullarle, le possibilita' di averla una famiglia e dei figli.
> 
> NON puoi sapere  se dove e  quando  incontrerai una  donna  se prima non ti senti libero e propenso a ricominciare.
> 
> ...


Che dire...hai ragione.
E' che ci vuole coraggio.
Lo sto cercando...spero di trovarlo presto.


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che dire...hai ragione.
> E' che ci vuole coraggio.
> Lo sto cercando...spero di trovarlo presto.



NON puoi risolvere tutto insieme.

Pero' neppure adagiarti  in una situazione insoddisfacente. ,

INTANTO  devi interrogati a fondo e capire , attrazione a parte,  se  ti vedi accanto a una come lei nei prossimi dieci anni.

Se pensarti con lei a lungo ti fa star  male comincia a chiudere. 

SENZA legare lei al tuo lavoro ed alle tue difficolta' economiche lavorative.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON puoi risolvere tutto insieme.
> 
> Pero' neppure adagiarti  in una situazione insoddisfacente. ,
> 
> ...


Se penso a lei prima di tutto questo, mi sento a casa, realizzato, soddisfatto.
Lei mi dice che se vivessimo insieme una vita normale, almeno nella stessa città, tutto questo non sarebbe successo.
E che tutto questo finirà, non appena troveremo una stabilità  insieme.
Non riesco ad escludere che possa essere vero...
Il problema è che se continua così - che non riesco più a combinare nulla - questa stabilità non arriverà mai!


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se penso a lei prima di tutto questo, mi sento a casa, realizzato, soddisfatto.
> Lei mi dice che se vivessimo insieme una vita normale, almeno nella stessa città, tutto questo non sarebbe successo.
> E che tutto questo finirà, non appena troveremo una stabilità  insieme.
> Non riesco ad escludere che possa essere vero...
> Il problema è che se continua così - che non riesco più a combinare nulla - questa stabilità non arriverà mai!



Palle!

UNA non trova  un altro a fa sesso a tre solo perche' tu vivi lontano.  NON scherziamo. 

Diciamo che forse fa comodo anche a te appoggiarti a lei che ti ospita  dieci giorni al mese?????


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> proprio in questo post in verità ero stato molto normale...


appunto.  la coscienza di aver bisogno di essere aiutato è un grosso vantaggio


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Palle!
> 
> UNA non trova  un altro a fa sesso a tre solo perche' tu vivi lontano.  NON scherziamo.
> 
> Diciamo che forse fa comodo anche a te appoggiarti a lei che ti ospita  dieci giorni al mese?????


:singleeye: no dai, non sto messo così male! un tetto sulla capoccia ce l'ho. almeno per ora 

è che la mia storia precedente è stata un disastro peggio di questa: altri 6 anni (è un numero che ricorre) in cui ho vissuto per una che mi comandava a bacchetta, praticamente annullandomi. 
Alla fine riuscii a lasciarla solo dopo aver incontrato la mia attuale compagna. Che invece _mi trattava come un Dio_. Ovvio che dopo l'esperienzza precedente mi sembrava un paradiso. Potevo finalmente gestire la mia vita liberamente, traevo forza dall'amore che lei mi dimostrava. C'era sempre per me, mi appoggiava, mi sosteneva, senza scalfire la mia autonomia e indipendenza. Io ho imparato a fare lo stesso con lei, sostenendola senza interferire con le sue scelte. 
Poi però sono partito, la distanza e le difficoltà hanno logorato il rapporto un po' alla volta, fino alla "macabra" scoperta.


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

Allora devi analizzarti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora devi analizzarti.


infatti, è per questo essenzialmente che sto qui.
e vi ringrazio per l'aiuto, che consiste principalmente nel darmi altre prospettive sulla mia situazione.
ringrazio soprattutto le persone che, come te disincantata, tentano di capire e non si limitano a interagire con gli utenti storici, strizzandosi l'occhio a vicenda e perdendo di vista quello che dovrebbe essere l'interlocutore principale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> My dear friend, facciamo esempi pratici:
> 
> 1) La tua indecisione di base ti fa percepire alla tua compagna come un BM (Beta male) e quindi non si sente protetta e sicura.
> 2) Il tuo chiedere consigli ed opinioni alle donne ti fa percepire come una persona bisognosa, e la tua compagna se ne accorge, insomma diventi in modo rapido un FZB (FriendZoneBoy) e non uno con cui andare a letto.
> ...


Scusa, una domanda: ma tu sei sempre quello che un paio di anni fa era arrivato qui a propagandare un non so quale corso di autostima o roba del genere, intavolando un colloquio con un altro utente parimenti incomprensibile perchè gira e rigira i discorsi che facevano erano sempre volti a sponsorizzare detto corso?
Ti conosco, mascherina?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ad esempio, qual è la prima cosa che fai quando vi vedete? Bacino sulla fronte? Amore come stai? Ti sono mancato?


Se uno ti rispondesse "In genere ci vediamo in hotel. Lei è bendata, piegata sul tavolo, gonna alzata, senza slip. Come da miei ordini precisi, ha lasciato la porta della stanza aperta. Mi tolgo la cinghia e le infliggo 7/8 colpi sul culo. Poi le afferro i capelli e la trombo, insultandola pesantemente." quale sarebbe la diagnosi?


----------



## drusilla (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa, una domanda: ma tu sei sempre quello che un paio di anni fa era arrivato qui a propagandare un non so quale corso di autostima o roba del genere, intavolando un colloquio con un altro utente parimenti incomprensibile perchè gira e rigira i discorsi che facevano erano sempre volti a sponsorizzare detto corso?
> Ti conosco, mascherina?


era ora che arrivassi, già stavi a tardà ..


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se uno ti rispondesse "In genere ci vediamo in hotel. Lei è bendata, piegata sul tavolo, gonna alzata, senza slip. Come da miei ordini precisi, ha lasciato la porta della stanza aperta. Mi tolgo la cinghia e le infliggo 7/8 colpi sul culo. Poi le afferro i capelli e la trombo, insultandola pesantemente." quale sarebbe la diagnosi?


ahahahahahahah, grande!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> era ora che arrivassi, già stavi a tardà ..


minchia ma tutte le volte, tutte, credono che qua si stia a smacchiare i giaguari.
Stavolta prima di partire con lo spot hanno fatto un po' di scena, almeno. L'altra volta era stato scandaloso.


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia ma tutte le volte, tutte, credono che qua si stia a smacchiare i giaguari.
> Stavolta prima di partire con lo spot hanno fatto un po' di scena, almeno. L'altra volta era stato scandaloso.



dici che sta vendendo un pacchetto pua (non so cosa significhi l'acronimo, ma ho visto il sito) due giorni di straminchiate sui caronte boy 499 tutto compreso?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> dici che sta vendendo un pacchetto pua (non so cosa significhi l'acronimo, ma ho visto il sito) due giorni di straminchiate sui caronte boy 499 tutto compreso?


Pick up artist = artista del rimorchio


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Pick up artist = artista del rimorchio



infatti, oh.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> infatti, oh.


Non farti abbindolare: ci sono offerte ben più allettanti.


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

ahahahah!
comodo. 
e comunque costa meno! :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> dici che sta vendendo un pacchetto pua (non so cosa significhi l'acronimo, ma ho visto il sito) due giorni di straminchiate sui caronte boy 499 tutto compreso?


EH.


----------



## lolapal (23 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Pick up artist = artista del rimorchio


Mio eroe! :inlove: tu sai sempre tutto! 



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non farti abbindolare: ci sono offerte ben più allettanti.



Una grazie... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se uno ti rispondesse "In genere ci vediamo in hotel. Lei è bendata, piegata sul tavolo, gonna alzata, senza slip. Come da miei ordini precisi, ha lasciato la porta della stanza aperta. Mi tolgo la cinghia e le infliggo 7/8 colpi sul culo. Poi le afferro i capelli e la trombo, insultandola pesantemente." quale sarebbe la diagnosi?


Io farei anche diagnosi a lei nel caso!


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa, una domanda: ma tu sei sempre quello che un paio di anni fa era arrivato qui a propagandare un non so quale corso di autostima o roba del genere, intavolando un colloquio con un altro utente parimenti incomprensibile perchè gira e rigira i discorsi che facevano erano sempre volti a sponsorizzare detto corso?
> Ti conosco, mascherina?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia ma tutte le volte, tutte, credono che qua si stia a smacchiare i giaguari.
> Stavolta prima di partire con lo spot hanno fatto un po' di scena, almeno. L'altra volta era stato scandaloso.





Dalida ha detto:


> dici che sta vendendo un pacchetto pua (non so cosa significhi l'acronimo, ma ho visto il sito) due giorni di straminchiate sui caronte boy 499 tutto compreso?





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Pick up artist = artista del rimorchio


Adinur mi è simpatico, ma non so se stia cercando di vendere qualcosa. In effetti, che venga il sospetto è comprensibile.
Ed è comprensibile pure che, dato il fitto dialogo che si è instaurato tra di noi, a qualcuno venga in mente che siamo al soldi di qualcuno con l'incarico di vendere qualcosa.
Ripeto, non lo posso escludere nel caso di Adinur.
Per quanto riguarda me, purtroppo, la verità è molto più triste.
Ho un disagio e mi sono sfogato sul forum, senza avere idea di quanto fosse popolato.
Ho visto reazioni molto diverse, alcune risposte mi sono state utili, mi ha fatto piacere confrontarmi con qualcuno di voi e ho continuato a scrivere.
Ci passo molto tempo qui perché sto così male che non riesco più a concentrarmi sul lavoro.
Molto semplice e banale.
Ciò non toglie che se qualcuno mi pagasse per questo sarei molto felice...Ci sono offerte? Consideratemi in vendita.


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur mi è simpatico, ma non so se stia cercando di vendere qualcosa. In effetti, che venga il sospetto è comprensibile.
> Ed è comprensibile pure che, dato il fitto dialogo che si è instaurato tra di noi, a qualcuno venga in mente che siamo al soldi di qualcuno con l'incarico di vendere qualcosa.
> Ripeto, non lo posso escludere nel caso di Adinur.
> Per quanto riguarda me, purtroppo, la verità è molto più triste.
> ...


più che altro, ti sconsiglio di utilizzare i parametri di adinur.
ammettendo che sia semplicemente uno a cui queste sciocchezze le hanno vendute e non uno che le vende a sua volta, a me sembrano una marea di stupidaggini.
a che serve auto-catalogarsi come traditi seriali, caronte boy :unhappy: e non so che altro?
pensa a te stesso, alla tua personale situazione, non metterti da solo un'etichetta così vuota, che non potrà contenere davvero i tuoi sentimenti e la tua identità, soprattutto se sei in un momento così delicato.
il linguaggio è, tra le altre cose, un'espressione del pensiero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Adinur mi è simpatico, ma non so se stia cercando di vendere qualcosa. In effetti, che venga il sospetto è comprensibile.
> Ed è comprensibile pure che, dato il fitto dialogo che si è instaurato tra di noi, a qualcuno venga in mente che siamo al soldi di qualcuno con l'incarico di vendere qualcosa.
> Ripeto, non lo posso escludere nel caso di Adinur.
> Per quanto riguarda me, purtroppo, la verità è molto più triste.
> ...


allora: hai presente tutto quello che ti ha scritto Adinur? STRONZATE.
Resetta e andiamo avanti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> più che altro, ti sconsiglio di utilizzare i parametri di adinur.
> ammettendo che sia semplicemente uno a cui queste sciocchezze le hanno vendute e non uno che le vende a sua volta, a me sembrano una marea di stupidaggini.
> a che serve auto-catalogarsi come traditi seriali, caronte boy :unhappy: e non so che altro?
> pensa a te stesso, alla tua personale situazione, non metterti da solo un'etichetta così vuota, che non potrà contenere davvero i tuoi sentimenti e la tua identità, soprattutto se sei in un momento così delicato.
> il linguaggio è, tra le altre cose, un'espressione del pensiero.


Dalida: ma infatti, chi parla male pensa male.
però proprio per questo quelle categorizzazioni possono essere utili, per neutralizzare, banalizzare e infine uccidere la materia viva del tradimento.

P.S. quanto tempo dovrà passare, o quali prove dovrò superare, perché la smettiate ciclicamente di insinuare che sono di volta in volta un fake, un utente del passato o del futuro, un venditore di pentole, un produttore di viagra?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dalida: ma infatti, chi parla male pensa male.
> però proprio per questo *quelle categorizzazioni possono essere utili*, per neutralizzare, banalizzare e infine uccidere la materia viva del tradimento.
> 
> P.S. quanto tempo dovrà passare, o quali prove dovrò superare, perché la smettiate ciclicamente di insinuare che sono di volta in volta un fake, un utente del passato o del futuro, un venditore di pentole, un produttore di viagra?


no. Sono come un antidolorifico: non senti il sintomo, il male resta.

P.S. se vendi pentole, mettiti in società con Lothar: lui fa i coperchi.


----------



## Dalida (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dalida: ma infatti, chi parla male pensa male.
> però proprio per questo quelle categorizzazioni possono essere utili, per neutralizzare, banalizzare e infine uccidere la materia viva del tradimento.
> 
> P.S. quanto tempo dovrà passare, o quali prove dovrò superare, perché la smettiate ciclicamente di insinuare che sono di volta in volta un fake, un utente del passato o del futuro, un venditore di pentole, un produttore di viagra?


io non ti ho dato del fake, ricordo che appena arrivasti qualcuno lo sospettò ma guarda che non c'è nulla di personale.
nel forum ci sono stati alcuni utenti allontanati che ogni tot si ripresentano sotto mentite spoglie, con varie storie, quindi non prendertela, dai. davvero non è contro di te, è capitato a tanti.

per quanto riguarda il linguaggio, le categorizzazioni sono limitanti quando si parla di certi argomenti, ancora di più se si dà un'etichetta a destra e a manca. si finisce per pensare in quei termini sia a se stessi, sia agli altri.
la lista postata ieri da adniur era ridicola perché era puerile.
io per esempio non l'ho trovata offensiva, solo stupida.
il tradimento non lo neutralizzerai con uno sciocco catalogo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Sono come un antidolorifico: non senti il sintomo, il male resta.
> 
> P.S. se vendi pentole, mettiti in società con Lothar: lui fa i coperchi.





Dalida ha detto:


> io non ti ho dato del fake, ricordo che appena arrivasti qualcuno lo sospettò ma guarda che non c'è nulla di personale.
> nel forum ci sono stati alcuni utenti allontanati che ogni tot si ripresentano sotto mentite spoglie, con varie storie, quindi non prendertela, dai. davvero non è contro di te, è capitato a tanti.
> 
> per quanto riguarda il linguaggio, le categorizzazioni sono limitanti quando si parla di certi argomenti, ancora di più se si dà un'etichetta a destra e a manca. si finisce per pensare in quei termini sia a se stessi, sia agli altri.
> ...


Verissimo. Ma quando il dolore è insopportabile l'antidolorifico mi tenta...
E comunque di quell'elenco mi sono stati utili un paio di elementi: l'idea che lei possa essersi appoggiata al tizio pur di staccarsi da me e l'idea che tutto il suo comportamento bizzarro derivi da una ricerca disordinata di tutt'altro, che non corrisponde né a me né all'amante.
Certo, quelle categorie non contengono alcuna analisi, ma possono innescarne qualcuna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ma quando il dolore è insopportabile l'antidolorifico mi tenta...
> E comunque di quell'elenco mi sono stati utili un paio di elementi: l'idea che lei possa essersi appoggiata al tizio pur di staccarsi da me e l'idea che tutto il suo comportamento bizzarro derivi da una ricerca disordinata di tutt'altro, che non corrisponde né a me né all'amante.
> Certo, quelle categorie non contengono alcuna analisi, ma possono innescarne qualcuna.


sai IrrE qual'è il problema con gli antidolorifici? Che alla lunga smettono di fare effetto.
Per dire: il tuo problema adesso è REALMENTE capire i bisogni di lei?
Sicuro?


----------



## Adinur (23 Febbraio 2015)

Continuo a non capire perché mi si dicano tutte queste cose... io sono semplicemente un uomo che ha vissuto e vive quasi le stesse cose di Irrisoluto. Poi che il mio modo di espormi sia strano me lo hanno detto in tanti... e spesso esagero e buffoneggio. Ma le cose che ho detto ad Irrisoluto sono sincere. Se gli amministratori pensano che io voglia proporre un corso o qualcos'altro possono tranquillamente cacciarmi. Io ho fatto molti corsi in vita mia, alcuni ridicoli, a causa della mia insicurezza, e non consiglio a nessuno di farne, specialmente su seduzione, autostima, etc... La terminologia sul tradimento l'ho scopiazzata e riadattata.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire perché mi si dicano tutte queste cose... io sono semplicemente un uomo che ha vissuto e vive quasi le stesse cose di Irrisoluto. Poi che il mio modo di espormi sia strano me lo hanno detto in tanti... e spesso esagero e buffoneggio. Ma le cose che ho detto ad Irrisoluto sono sincere. Se gli amministratori pensano che io voglia proporre un corso o qualcos'altro possono tranquillamente cacciarmi. Io ho fatto molti corsi in vita mia, alcuni ridicoli, a causa della mia insicurezza, e non consiglio a nessuno di farne, specialmente su seduzione, autostima, etc... La terminologia sul tradimento l'ho scopiazzata e riadattata.


come ha scritto Sbriciolata,in passato abbiamo avuto soggetti che si sono registrati e hanno spmmato qui corsi per l'autostima,attività di investigazione privata,siti di escort e pornografici,etc.....

ci perdonerai e capirai se alcuni di noi ora tendono ad essere sospettosi con te,ma se nel prosieguo della tua permanenza qui dimostrerai di essere "pulito", vedrai che chi ora sospetta si ricrederà e magari ti chiederà anche scusa


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai IrrE qual'è il problema con gli antidolorifici? Che alla lunga smettono di fare effetto.
> Per dire: il tuo problema adesso è REALMENTE capire i bisogni di lei?
> Sicuro?


Grazie Sbriciolata per l'interesse che dimostri. Continua a sorprendermi come degli sconosciuti mi ascoltino con più interesse degli amici di una vita. Ma anche per questo ho una spiegazione cinica :unhappy:
Comunque no, il mio problema non è capire i bisogni di lei. Ma la amo. E so che questa affermazione provocherà un moto di disgusto. Ma ogni tanto bisogna dirlo. I sentimenti fanno fare pensieri e azioni apparentemente controproducenti...


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata per l'interesse che dimostri. Continua a sorprendermi come degli sconosciuti mi ascoltino con più interesse degli amici di una vita. Ma anche per questo ho una spiegazione cinica :unhappy:
> Comunque no, il mio problema non è capire i bisogni di lei. Ma la amo. E so che questa affermazione provocherà un moto di disgusto. Ma ogni tanto bisogna dirlo. I sentimenti fanno fare pensieri e azioni apparentemente controproducenti...


nessun disgusto,solo che quello che tu chiami amore è più probabilmente dipendenza emotiva.

no buona la dipendenza emotiva


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessun disgusto,solo che quello che tu chiami amore è più probabilmente dipendenza emotiva.
> 
> no buona la dipendenza emotiva


è il ragionamento della psicologia: i sentimenti sono solo un nome socialmente accettato per coprire utilità di diverso tipo e grado.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

se sia un ragionamento psicologico non lo so e non è interessante saperlo.

ti dico che di situazioni come la tua in cui apparentemente sembrano esserci una vittima ed un carnefice,in realtà a scavare si trova solo la paura di stare da soli,che porta ad accettare l'impossibile.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sia un ragionamento psicologico non lo so e non è interessante saperlo.
> 
> ti dico che di situazioni come la tua in cui apparentemente sembrano esserci una vittima ed un carnefice,in realtà a scavare si trova solo la paura di stare da soli,che porta ad accettare l'impossibile.


è vero, spesso ho anch'io questa sensazione. Ma credo che la paura della solitudine, da sola, non possa portare a legarsi a chiunque. Cioè, anche ora, avrei possibilità di cominciare un'altra storia, da solo non ci starei, ma preferisco soffrire con lei piuttosto che imbarcarmi in una storia con un'altra. Come la chiami sta cosa? Per me, se non è amore, almeno è qualcosa che ha a che vedere con i sentimenti.


----------



## Adinur (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Scelta*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> è vero, spesso ho anch'io questa sensazione. Ma credo che la paura della solitudine, da sola, non possa portare a legarsi a chiunque. Cioè, anche ora, avrei possibilità di cominciare un'altra storia, da solo non ci starei, ma preferisco soffrire con lei piuttosto che imbarcarmi in una storia con un'altra. Come la chiami sta cosa? Per me, se non è amore, almeno è qualcosa che ha a che vedere con i sentimenti.


In tutti i casi devi arrivare ad una scelta definitiva, o stai con lei accettando la situazione (è in salita e sei un CK solo a metà) o la lasci definitivamente ricominciando da capo.

Io spesso ho optato per la seconda, ma la mia dipendenza affettiva, come la tua, mi ha portato a trovarmi sempre nella stessa identica situazione. 

Se vuoi uscirne rafforzato, devi affrontare il fuoco. Brucia, fa male, te lo dico come amico, ma almeno arriverai a guardarti allo specchio con una identità nuova.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> è vero, spesso ho anch'io questa sensazione. Ma credo che la paura della solitudine, da sola, non possa portare a legarsi a chiunque. Cioè, anche ora, avrei possibilità di cominciare un'altra storia, da solo non ci starei, ma preferisco soffrire con lei piuttosto che imbarcarmi in una storia con un'altra. Come la chiami sta cosa? Per me, se non è amore, almeno è qualcosa che ha a che vedere con i sentimenti.


l'importante è che hai chiaro che non è amore.


hai mica un parente in provincia di Savona che si chiama Bender per caso?


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'importante è che hai chiaro che non è amore.
> 
> 
> hai mica un parente in provincia di Savona che si chiama Bender per caso?


ahahah lo sento nominare spesso sto Bender, ma non ho mai avuto il piacere di interagire con lui...
se qualcuno lo sente gli dica di mettersi in contatto con me!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> è vero, spesso ho anch'io questa sensazione. Ma credo che la paura della solitudine, da sola, non possa portare a legarsi a chiunque. Cioè, anche ora, avrei possibilità di cominciare un'altra storia, da solo non ci starei, ma preferisco soffrire con lei piuttosto che imbarcarmi in una storia con un'altra. Come la chiami sta cosa? Per me, se non è amore, almeno è qualcosa che ha a che vedere con i sentimenti.


La chiamo visione prospettica distorta. La chiamo io così, non credo che ci sia su nessun trattato di psicologia, eh? O se c'è intendono un'altra cosa.
Ti spiego: tu investi moltissimo a livello di aspettative in questa storia.
La storia finisce perchè l'altra parte non ti giudica adeguato, e te lo dice pure, umiliandoti.
Tu(nel particolare, un altro le avrebbe mollato un calcio in culo) non ti rassegni perchè ce l'hai messa tutta, ma non solo, visto che l'altra non ti ritiene adeguato, tu ti senti inadeguato.
E sentendoti inadeguato, di conseguenza vedi lei ancora più irraggiungibile.
Dante e Beatrice. Ma quello in cui vivi è l'inferno, quindi c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La chiamo visione prospettica distorta. La chiamo io così, non credo che ci sia su nessun trattato di psicologia, eh? O se c'è intendono un'altra cosa.
> Ti spiego: tu investi moltissimo a livello di aspettative in questa storia.
> La storia finisce perchè l'altra parte non ti giudica adeguato, e te lo dice pure, umiliandoti.
> Tu(nel particolare, un altro le avrebbe mollato un calcio in culo) non ti rassegni perchè ce l'hai messa tutta, ma non solo, visto che l'altra non ti ritiene adeguato, tu ti senti inadeguato.
> ...


Grande Sbriciolata! 
Dovrò comprarmi un paio di lenti convesse...


----------



## Adinur (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La chiamo visione prospettica distorta. La chiamo io così, non credo che ci sia su nessun trattato di psicologia, eh? O se c'è intendono un'altra cosa.
> Ti spiego: tu investi moltissimo a livello di aspettative in questa storia.
> La storia finisce perchè l'altra parte non ti giudica adeguato, e te lo dice pure, umiliandoti.
> Tu(nel particolare, un altro le avrebbe mollato un calcio in culo) non ti rassegni perchè ce l'hai messa tutta, ma non solo, visto che l'altra non ti ritiene adeguato, tu ti senti inadeguato.
> ...


Però per noi questa visione prospettica non è affatto distorta. Non so quali siano le motivazioni psicologiche di fondo, ma forse è anche la storia della propria vita, esperienza dopo esperienza, a farci vedere le cose in questo modo. 

Io ad esempio non mi sento più umiliato, perchè riflettendoci su negli anni ho capito diverse cose. Forse non sono felicissimo, ma chi lo è?

Forse sono troppo ottimista, ma ho visto nella mia inadeguatezza un tratto caratteristico che mi spinge oltre le emozioni negative ed oltre le apparenze. 

Non so il motivo, ma tutte le donne a me sembrano irraggiungibili, anche le poche che per breve tempo ho raggiunto. A mio modo di vedere la nostra società considera ancora il tradito come un uomo senza personalità, debole o comunque vittima. Magari è vero, ma non è tutto oro quel che luccica e non è tutto grigio ciò che viene bruciato. 

Forse se non fosse per il mio tanto odiato acronimo di appartenenza (TS) adesso sarei una persona molto più squilibrata di quello che sono, sempre in preda alla gelosia e all'ansia (esistono ma non uccidono) e in cerca di attenzioni. Ho visto molti miei amici traditi e lasciati che spesso hanno provato una reazione d'orgoglio post traumatica, sempre buona, si intende, se porta a migliorarti negli aspetti della vita. Anche io ne ho affrontato molte e ne sono uscito fuori trasformato, ma tutti abbiamo diritto ad una alternativa, e siamo noi a dovercela creare nelle difficoltà.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Però per noi questa visione prospettica non è affatto distorta. Non so quali siano le motivazioni psicologiche di fondo, ma forse è anche la storia della propria vita, esperienza dopo esperienza, a farci vedere le cose in questo modo.
> 
> Io ad esempio non mi sento più umiliato, perchè riflettendoci su negli anni ho capito diverse cose. Forse non sono felicissimo, ma chi lo è?
> 
> ...


Ok Adinur. ti sei costruito un guscio. Niente di male. Probabilmente a volte è necessario per non crollare. 
Poi però ad un certo punto bisogna anche uscirne però. 
Sennò diventa una gabbia. Se sei particolarmente bravo anche una stanza imbottita.

Cioè voglio dire. Puoi anche darti dei tempi in cui dismetti quell'abito e parli davvero di te. No?
Magari lo trovi anche divertente. In fondo questo è un luogo riparato. Non pensi?


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Adinur*

Diciamo che pure tu ti 6 costruito la tua bella teoria confortevole per non collassare.  ok bene bravo,ognuno deve preservare la propria integrità mentale come meglio ritiene.

fino a qui nema problema.

la domanda fondamentale,però, non può essere elusa: tu da grande cosa vuoi fare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Però per noi questa visione prospettica non è affatto distorta. Non so quali siano le motivazioni psicologiche di fondo, ma forse è anche la storia della propria vita, esperienza dopo esperienza, a farci vedere le cose in questo modo.
> 
> Io ad esempio non mi sento più umiliato, perchè riflettendoci su negli anni ho capito diverse cose. Forse non sono felicissimo, ma chi lo è?
> 
> ...


senti, adesso ti spiego una cosa: con me le supercazzole non funzionano.
Perchè io supercazzole molto, molto più spiazzanti delle tue riuscivo a sgranarle che tu manco ancora gattonavi.
Non so se mi sono fatta capire questa volta.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diciamo che pure tu ti 6 costruito la tua bella teoria confortevole per non collassare.  ok bene bravo,ognuno deve preservare la propria integrità mentale come meglio ritiene.
> 
> fino a qui nema problema.
> 
> la domanda fondamentale,però, non può essere elusa: tu da grande cosa vuoi fare?


L'unica evoluzione sessualmente attiva di un TS è  il CK


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'unica evoluzione sessualmente attiva di un TS è il CK


ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti, adesso ti spiego una cosa: con me le supercazzole non funzionano.
> Perchè io supercazzole molto, molto più spiazzanti delle tue riuscivo a sgranarle che tu manco ancora gattonavi.
> Non so se mi sono fatta capire questa volta.



che diretto

chissà se para...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *senti, adesso ti spiego una cosa: con me le supercazzole non funzionano.
> *Perchè io supercazzole molto, molto più spiazzanti delle tue riuscivo a sgranarle che tu manco ancora gattonavi.
> Non so se mi sono fatta capire questa volta.


Infatti, molto meglio i cazzotti dietro le orecchie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti, molto meglio i cazzotti dietro le orecchie.


può essere, ma Adinur gnnnnaaaafa lo stesso.


----------



## Adinur (26 Febbraio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok Adinur. ti sei costruito un guscio. Niente di male. Probabilmente a volte è necessario per non crollare.
> Poi però ad un certo punto bisogna anche uscirne però.
> Sennò diventa una gabbia. Se sei particolarmente bravo anche una stanza imbottita.
> 
> ...


E' un guscio intellettuale, nulla di più vero. E' razionalizzare un insieme di fenomeni ed esperienze in modo che creino meno sofferenza. Non ho difficoltà a parlare di me in questo forum, ne avrei maggiormente nella realtà di tutti i giorni.



perplesso ha detto:


> Diciamo che pure tu ti 6 costruito la tua bella teoria confortevole per non collassare.  ok bene bravo,ognuno deve preservare la propria integrità mentale come meglio ritiene.
> 
> fino a qui nema problema.
> 
> la domanda fondamentale,però, non può essere elusa: tu da grande cosa vuoi fare?


Io da grande vorrei fare il guardiaboschi. Almeno sto con i miei amici cervi 
Comunque un TS è sempre immaturo, non ci posso fare niente, la mia età mentale è quella di un adolescente 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti, adesso ti spiego una cosa: con me le supercazzole non funzionano.
> Perchè io supercazzole molto, molto più spiazzanti delle tue riuscivo a sgranarle che tu manco ancora gattonavi.
> Non so se mi sono fatta capire questa volta.


Io dico tante supercazzole, mi piace fantasticare ed esagerare, sono un tantino buffone da questo punto di vista. Ammetto anche che è capitato, ma non in questo forum, che io abbia esagerato descrivendo le mie esperienze da tradito, solo per rendermi più personaggio di quello che sono. Ma perchè dovrei dirvi cazzate? Non aspiro ad essere compatito, ho superato quella fase tanti anni. Aspiro a conoscere la mia condizione sotto tutti i punti di vista, e per farlo ho bisogno di confrontarmi. E' difficile raccontarlo in un bar in pausa pranzo ai miei colleghi.



Eratò ha detto:


> L'unica evoluzione sessualmente attiva di un TS è  il CK


Mmmmmm... non so se sia vero. Posso solo dire quella che è la mia posizione in merito. Adesso faccio tanto il gradasso perchè pur essendo tradito, ho come la sensazione che la mia compagna non sia la donna della mia vita, anche se i miei sentimenti sono fortissimi. Se fossi ancora molto innamorato (come Irrisoluto o LDS) forse non riderei tanto a pensare a lei tra le braccia di un altro.
Se proprio dovessi sognare... mi piacerebbe essere un Cuck con una ragazza che mi ama alla follia e mi tradisce pur vivendo sempre con me  La conosco, è una ragazza che lavora nell'ospedale vicino casa, quando ero single ci ho provato, ma lei è con un Maschio Alfa. E provaci a staccarla!!!


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Vabbuò allora dilla chiara.   ti piace sta cosa e speri di trovare una che, quando torna a casa, ti racconta di essersi fatta tutta la difesa dei Buffalo Bills, comprese le riserve.


ce ne stanno a giro donne così,magari quella con cui stai adesso è già così,quindi goditela

e lascia perdere gli acronimi,a meno che tu non voglia usarli per qualche articolo surreale per il blog del forum.


Chè lì almeno puoi fare il tuo show senza danni


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> E' un guscio intellettuale, nulla di più vero. E' razionalizzare un insieme di fenomeni ed esperienze in modo che creino meno sofferenza. *Non ho difficoltà a parlare di me in questo forum*, ne avrei maggiormente nella realtà di tutti i giorni.


Può essere che mi sia persa io e non abbia letto di te..leggiucchio a caso e perdo pezzi.
Ma non mi sembra proprio che tu non abbia difficoltà. Che va bene averne oh. Però ti contraddici. 

E sicuramente esporre la tua classificazione è un modo di parlare di te. 
Molto poco chiaro per come la vedo io. E molto teso a proteggerti preservandoti nel ruolo di giullare. 

Però se ti soddisfa così. Va tutto bene. 

Solo non capisco perchè cerchi alleati parlando spesso al plurale.
A cosa ti serve includere altri nella tua classificazione? E' tua, risponde ai tuoi immaginari. 
Perchè vuoi includere altri? Per rendertela più vera? 

E in ogni caso spesso non si capisce quello che dici. O almeno io non capisco.


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> E' un guscio intellettuale, nulla di più vero. E' razionalizzare un insieme di fenomeni ed esperienze in modo che creino meno sofferenza. Non ho difficoltà a parlare di me in questo forum, ne avrei maggiormente nella realtà di tutti i giorni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che poi mi chiedevo: che vor dì ADINUR?


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma che poi mi chiedevo: che vor dì ADINUR?


esimio io ti stimo,ma se se ne esce fuori con un altro acronimo, te crocchio 

aiutatemi a contenerlo,invece di fomentarlo


----------



## passante (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> esimio io ti stimo,ma se se ne esce fuori con un altro acronimo, te crocchio
> 
> aiutatemi a contenerlo,invece di fomentarlo


 hai ragione, mi ero distratto


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vabbuò allora dilla chiara. ti piace sta cosa e speri di trovare una che, quando torna a casa, ti racconta di essersi fatta tutta la difesa dei Buffalo Bills, comprese le riserve.
> 
> 
> ce ne stanno a giro donne così,magari quella con cui stai adesso è già così,quindi goditela
> ...


Caro Perplesso, mi piace scrivere cazzate, ma non è mia intenzione per ora scrivere articoli per farmi ascoltare. Sono già uno scrittore di provincia (non scrivo cose sul tradimento, nè vendo prodotti, nè li pubblicizzo, nè scrivo articoli su altri siti, nè sono iscritto a nessuna organizzazione che fa queste cose) e pubblico romanzi per gli amici legati perlopiù alla cronaca nera locale.

Mi sono iscritto a questo forum dopo tempo che vi leggevo, per confrontarmi sulle mie reali esperienze. Forse il mio parlare è surreale, ma la descrizione delle mie esperienze è assolutamente vera.



ipazia ha detto:


> Può essere che mi sia persa io e non abbia letto di te..leggiucchio a caso e perdo pezzi.
> Ma non mi sembra proprio che tu non abbia difficoltà. Che va bene averne oh. Però ti contraddici.
> 
> E sicuramente esporre la tua classificazione è un modo di parlare di te.
> ...


Una caratteristica fondamentale dei traditi di lunga data è l'instabilità e la confusione, spesso mi contraddico perchè provo emozioni contrastanti, gelosia, rabbia... ma anche amore e compiacimento. E' una pericolosa altalena in evoluzione. Scrivo qui perchè ho bisogno di punti di riferimento.

Perchè parlo al plurale? Questa domanda mi colpisce, più di ogni altra, al cuore. Una mia caratteristica, come per tutti i TS, è la sensazione di essere soli ed inadeguati. L'avere o il cercare qualcuno che ha le mie stesse emozioni è un modo per sentirsi meno soli. Cerco amicizia e conforto.
Poi devo anche dire che a mio modo di vedere gli uomini nella mia stessa condizione sono molti di più di quello che si pensa, perchè il tradimento femminile subito è un grande tabù, è qualcosa che nella nostra cultura squalifica completamente l'uomo. Non immagini quanti ragazzi conosco, che una volta intuita la mia situazione, si confidano con me per il fatto di essere stati più volte traditi e umiliati. Mi è capitato anche ieri con un cliente appena conosciuto. Giuro.



passante ha detto:


> ma che poi mi chiedevo: che vor dì ADINUR?


Passante, è un casino. Io tento di dare luce e forma alle corna. Prima di tutto alle mie 



perplesso ha detto:


> esimio io ti stimo,ma se se ne esce fuori con un altro acronimo, te crocchio
> 
> aiutatemi a contenerlo,invece di fomentarlo


In questo periodo sono incontenibile, ma se nei prossimi giorni dovessi essere di nuovo lasciato definitivamente, vi prometto che sparirò per un po' e tornerò nella grande famiglia degli uomini beta, tra nerd, stalker, LTS (Long Time Singles) e giocatori di scacchi


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2015)

> Una caratteristica fondamentale dei traditi di lunga data è l'instabilità e la confusione, spesso mi contraddico perchè provo emozioni contrastanti, gelosia, rabbia... ma anche amore e compiacimento. E' una pericolosa altalena in evoluzione. Scrivo qui perchè ho bisogno di punti di riferimento.
> 
> Perchè parlo al plurale? Questa domanda mi colpisce, più di ogni altra, al cuore. Una mia caratteristica, come per tutti i TS, è la sensazione di essere soli ed inadeguati. L'avere o il cercare qualcuno che ha le mie stesse emozioni è un modo per sentirsi meno soli. Cerco amicizia e conforto.
> Poi devo anche dire che a mio modo di vedere gli uomini nella mia stessa condizione sono molti di più di quello che si pensa, perchè il tradimento femminile subito è un grande tabù, è qualcosa che nella nostra cultura squalifica completamente l'uomo. Non immagini quanti ragazzi conosco, che una volta intuita la mia situazione, si confidano con me per il fatto di essere stati più volte traditi e umiliati. Mi è capitato anche ieri con un cliente appena conosciuto. Giuro.


Adinur il fatto è che te la stai a raccontare alla grande.Tutti i traditi,uomini e donne,sappiamo bene della bufera che si scatena dopo la bomba fidati....Le sensazioni in seguito non dipendono dal sesso.Il fatto è  che tu ne ricavi una "teoria del tradimento" che consideri valida in tutti i casi...Ma non esiste.Ogni rapporto è  diverso perche le componenti son diversi.Se t'hanno tradito tutte non è  perchè tu hai delle caratteristiche speciali ma perchè  le trovi tutte uguali,probabilmente vieni attrato da una certa tipologia di donne e neanche te ne sei accorto...


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adinur il fatto è che te la stai a raccontare alla grande.Tutti i traditi,uomini e donne,sappiamo bene della bufera che si scatena dopo la bomba fidati....Le sensazioni in seguito non dipendono dal sesso.Il fatto è  che tu ne ricavi una "teoria del tradimento" che consideri valida in tutti i casi...Ma non esiste.Ogni rapporto è  diverso perche le componenti son diversi.Se t'hanno tradito tutte non è  perchè tu hai delle caratteristiche speciali ma perchè  le trovi tutte uguali,probabilmente vieni attrato da una certa tipologia di donne e neanche te ne sei accorto...


Le donne da cui sono stato attratto non sono tanto particolari, che io sappia non tradiscono od umiliano i loro attuali compagni.

La mia teoria sul tradimento (che ho fatto solo sugli uomini e non sulle donne perchè poco ne capisco) è una grande cazzata.


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Le donne da cui sono stato attratto non sono tanto particolari, che* io sappia non tradiscono od umiliano i loro attuali compagni.*
> 
> La mia teoria sul tradimento (che ho fatto solo sugli uomini e non sulle donne perchè poco ne capisco) è una grande cazzata.


A parte che non puoi saperlo ciò che succede in ogni rapporto...cmq esci dai panni del TS (che fa l'effetto di ergastolano condannato a vita a subire).Te lo ordino!!!


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte che non puoi saperlo ciò che succede in ogni rapporto...cmq esci dai panni del TS (che fa l'effetto di ergastolano condannato a vita a subire).Te lo ordino!!!


I traditi non sono costretti a subire, quello è masochismo ed io non lo sono. Vedo le cose come stanno. 
Ma poi, Eratò, toglimi una curiosità... leggendo i post delle donne di questo forum mi sembra di avere ragione più di quando ci ero appena entrato...

Che ruolo dovrei assumere? Dovrei comportarmi in modo fasullo?


----------



## sienne (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> *I traditi non sono costretti a subire,* quello è masochismo ed io non lo sono. Vedo le cose come stanno.
> Ma poi, Eratò, toglimi una curiosità... leggendo i post delle donne di questo forum mi sembra di avere ragione più di quando ci ero appena entrato...
> 
> Che ruolo dovrei assumere? Dovrei comportarmi in modo fasullo?



Ciao

cosa intendi per subire?
Se uno ti da uno schiaffo, puoi fingere quanto vuoi di non averlo subito, la guancia in tanto è rossa. 


sienne


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa intendi per subire?
> Se uno ti da uno schiaffo, puoi fingere quanto vuoi di non averlo subito, la guancia in tanto è rossa.
> ...


Per subire intendo... "soffrire eccessivamente". Molti anni fa credevo che l'essere tradito fosse un torto subito, e quindi mi arrabbiavo di più. Oggi lo vedo come un fenomeno naturale, che sì certo fa soffrire, ma che comunque non pregiudica la visione che ho delle donne e dei traditori


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> I traditi non sono costretti a subire, quello è masochismo ed io non lo sono. Vedo le cose come stanno.
> Ma poi, Eratò, toglimi una curiosità... leggendo* i post delle donne di questo forum mi sembra di avere ragione più di quando ci ero appena entrato...*
> 
> Che ruolo dovrei assumere? Dovrei comportarmi in modo fasullo?


Avere ragione in cosa?Comportarti in modo fasullo?Tu dici di non avere problemi di autostima ma quello che trasmettono i tuoi post sono rassegnazione e autoderisione...Tu sembri quasi compuaciuto di autodefinirti un TS.Almeno è  quello che trasmetti a me...Tu già sembri fasullo.Anzi : da quando ti sei iscritto oltre le iniziali delle categorie e le "teorie",di te non hai raccontato un bel niente...Tante parole e poca sostanza.


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Per subire intendo... "soffrire eccessivamente". Molti anni fa credevo che l'essere tradito fosse un torto subito, e quindi mi arrabbiavo di più. Oggi lo vedo come un fenomeno naturale, che sì certo fa soffrire, ma che comunque non pregiudica la visione che ho delle donne e dei traditori




Ma tu sei proprio convinto di aver amato veramente le donne che t'hanno tradito?


----------



## sienne (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Per subire intendo... "soffrire eccessivamente". Molti anni fa credevo che l'essere tradito fosse un torto subito, e quindi mi arrabbiavo di più. Oggi lo vedo come un fenomeno naturale, che sì certo fa soffrire, ma che comunque non pregiudica la visione che ho delle donne e dei traditori



Ciao

ma se lo vedi come fenomeno naturale, a pregiudicare sei proprio tu, in quanto dai dei un etichetta. 
Si soffre in rapporto sia al torto subito, sia in base alle proprie risorse ...


sienne


----------



## Adinur (28 Febbraio 2015)

Oh my God... avevo già accennato alla mia "leggera difficoltà" di comunicare con le donne?



Eratò ha detto:


> Avere ragione in cosa?Comportarti in modo fasullo?Tu dici di non avere problemi di autostima ma quello che trasmettono i tuoi post sono rassegnazione e autoderisione...Tu sembri quasi compuaciuto di autodefinirti un TS.Almeno è  quello che trasmetti a me...Tu già sembri fasullo.Anzi : da quando ti sei iscritto oltre le iniziali delle categorie e le "teorie",di te non hai raccontato un bel niente...Tante parole e poca sostanza.


Io ho problemi di autostima e la esorcizzo, o tento di farlo, con l'autoironia. Spesso però la mia realtà emotiva esce fuori tra le righe. Sono un po' compiaciuto del fatto di essere un TS, non nego anche dal punto di vista erotico, ma fino ad un certo punto.
Ho raccontato le mie cose in alcuni post, ma qui le persone sembrano essere più interessate alle sigle che ho creato. Posso anche sembrare fasullo, per via delle mille maschere che sono costretto ad adottare nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma fondamentalmente sono una persona sincera.



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu sei proprio convinto di aver amato veramente le donne che t'hanno tradito?


Sì, anche se non tutti i rapporti erano uguali. Comunque ho sempre amato in modo sincero.



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma se lo vedi come fenomeno naturale, a pregiudicare sei proprio tu, in quanto dai dei un etichetta.
> Si soffre in rapporto sia al torto subito, sia in base alle proprie risorse ...
> ...


Vedi io soffro, ma ora non più di tanto. Forse mi sono un po' troppo abituato...


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Oh my God... avevo già accennato alla mia "leggera difficoltà" di comunicare con le donne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti Adinur qui tra i vari nick spesso neanche si capisce chi è  uomo e chi è donna soprattutto chi è  nuovo difficilmente si orienta perché non conosce tutti.A meno che non abbia la palla di cristallo.Qui si comunica come persone e non come uomini e donne.Per cui ti dovrebbe risultare più  facile in quanto manca l'aspetto visivo,la parte non verbale.Poi le maschere : di quali maschere stiamo parlando?Se non riesci a toglierti la maschera nemmeno in posto dove nessuno ti conosce e ti vede....Se non riesci a comunicare con i maschi traditi è  perche qui dentro nessuno di loro si sente compiaciuto per le corna subite (e anche tra le donne ma cazzo t'interessa a te delle donne mi dirai e quindi sorvoliamo) ma poi questo autocompiacimento da dove deriva?Se ti fa piacere essere tradito è  probabile che nella tua visione del amore non rientri l'esclusività e non è  un problema.Non riesci a trasmettere un immagine reale e concreta di te perche sei troppo attaccato alle categorie e alle "teorie"per cui già per rispondere parti da preconcetti e pregiudizi.


----------



## sienne (28 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Adinur,

se non riesci a comunicare bene con le donne, forse il problema sta proprio lì ... 
Qui hai la possibilità di praticare. Non fartela scappare questa possibilità ... 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Adinur,
> 
> se non riesci a comunicare bene con le donne, forse il problema sta proprio lì ...
> Qui hai la possibilità di praticare. Non fartela scappare questa possibilità ...
> ...


Ecco.Prima di considerarle donne e concentrarsi sul fatto che hanno gli estrogeni,le considerasse persone...Adinur non dico che non le tratti con rispetto,non lo metto in dubbio.Ma sganciati un po' dai preconcetto che visto che son donne,la pensano in un determinato modo.


----------



## sienne (28 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco.Prima di considerarle donne e concentrarsi sul fatto che hanno gli estrogeni,le considerasse persone...Adinur non dico che non le tratti con rispetto,non lo metto in dubbio.Ma sganciati un po' dai preconcetto che visto che son donne,la pensano in un determinato modo.



Ciao

non è l'unico che in primo luogo fa la distinzione tra uomo e donna. Non capisco che concetti ci siano dietro. Secondo me, almeno io funziono così, vedo prima la persona in modo indistinto. Poi è chiaro che a secondo possono subentrare aspetti specifici di genere. Che in gran parte, si basano più su concetti culturali. 


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adinur il fatto è che te la stai a raccontare alla grande.Tutti i traditi,uomini e donne,sappiamo bene della bufera che si scatena dopo la bomba fidati....Le sensazioni in seguito non dipendono dal sesso.Il fatto è  che tu ne ricavi una "teoria del tradimento" che consideri valida in tutti i casi...Ma non esiste.Ogni rapporto è  diverso perche le componenti son diversi.Se t'hanno tradito tutte non è  perchè tu hai delle caratteristiche speciali ma perchè  le trovi tutte uguali,probabilmente vieni attrato da una certa tipologia di donne e neanche te ne sei accorto...


Condivido in pieno!
Il problema non è infatti l'acronimo o la generalizzazione. L'acronimo è solo una questione estetica e la generalizzazione è a volte necessaria, la utilizziamo sempre, di continuo, non se ne può fare a meno quando si parla.
Quello che è rischioso è invece l'idea che il tradito abbia qualche caratteristica particolare.
No.
Quelle che tu, Adinur, indichi come peculiarità del Tradito Seriale sono le peculiarità invece di chi non ha grande attrattiva sulle donne.
E non c'entra niente con l'essere traditi!
Capita anche agli amanti più appassionati, o uomini alpha se preferisci, di essere lasciati, di essere umiliati, ecc.
Il tradimento pertiene alla coppia, poiché gli istinti e i desideri tendono a differenziarsi e non a cristallizzarsi su una sola persona; e al traditore, che può essere più o meno portato a realizzare i suoi desideri fregandosene del patto con la perona amata. Il testosterone del tradito, in tutto questo, non c'entra nulla! 
Non sono certo le capacità amatorie e tenere il partner lontano dal tradimento. Ci sarà sempre un motivo per tradire, finché esisterà la coppia, perché nessun individuo può contenere i desideri dell'altro. E per fortuna, se no smetteremmo di desiderare!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Poi devo anche dire che a mio modo di vedere gli uomini nella mia stessa condizione sono molti di più di quello che si pensa, perchè il tradimento femminile subito è un grande tabù, è qualcosa che nella nostra cultura squalifica completamente l'uomo. Non immagini quanti ragazzi conosco, che una volta intuita la mia situazione, si confidano con me per il fatto di essere stati più volte traditi e umiliati. Mi è capitato anche ieri con un cliente appena conosciuto. Giuro.


Ma che cavolate! Le donne non tradiscono! Non hanno il pene...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Marzo 2015)

*Tradimento nelle intenzioni*

Il tradimento io lo sento già nelle intenzioni. E' un ulteriore tassello che spiega il mio comportamento. Forse scriverne qui mi aiuta a liberarmi dai suoi effetti nefasti.
Ieri mi ha detto che il cavernicolo le ha proposto per oggi un pranzo fuori e un giro sul suo nuovo bolide.
Io le rispondo che può fare quello che vuole, ma non mi venisse a dire che è perché si sente sola, visto che io la raggiungo tra un paio di giorni. 
Mi dà ragione e decide di declinare l'invito.
E no.
Non ci ho visto più.
Col cazzo che declini l'invito. 
Hai una testa tua un corpo tuo, usali entrambi possibilmente cordinandoli con criterio.
Avevi intenzione di uscirci? Ti stuzzicava l'idea? Perfetto, è quanto basta per farmi sentire che l'esclusività non è contemplata nel nostro rapporto. Lo accetto. Ma non ha senso non vederlo solo perché hai sentito che io non approvavo. Accettare e approvare sono due verbi diversi che non a caso designano due processi mentali diversi.
Non c'è stato verso.
Non lo vedrà.
Voleva anche lasciarlo definitivamente, io le ho detto che se lo lasciava, la lasciavo anch'io a mia volta.
No, non sono matto, è che per me lei ormai è finita come compagna all'interno di un rapporto di esclusività.
Le sue intenzioni sono ormai manifeste, può desiderare altri rapporti, l'ho visto con mi miei occhi, e non sarà mai più come prima. Mi fa soffrire la sola intenzione, il solo suo desiderare. 
La rinuncia a metterlo in pratica è solo una facciata per farla sentire pulita.
Ma delle due l'una: o superiamo la concezione corrente di pulizia - è ciò che sto cercando di fare - oppure accettiamo la nostra sporcizia. Ma che lei torni linda e pinta secondo morale corrente, come vorrebbe cercare di fare rinunciando a lui ora, non è più possibile.


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

Ma aiuto...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma aiuto...


Mi hai aperto un mondo, Nicka  ....:sonar:


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi hai aperto un mondo, Nicka  ....:sonar:


Eh certo...mò la colpa è mia!!


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il tradimento io lo sento già nelle intenzioni. E' un ulteriore tassello che spiega il mio comportamento. Forse scriverne qui mi aiuta a liberarmi dai suoi effetti nefasti.
> Ieri mi ha detto che il cavernicolo le ha proposto per oggi un pranzo fuori e un giro sul suo nuovo bolide.
> Io le rispondo che può fare quello che vuole, ma non mi venisse a dire che è perché si sente sola, visto che io la raggiungo tra un paio di giorni.
> Mi dà ragione e decide di declinare l'invito.
> ...



Ne avevamo gia' accennato, non sara' mai piu' la stessa donna di prima ai tuoi occhi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ne avevamo gia' accennato, non sara' mai piu' la stessa donna di prima ai tuoi occhi.


vero, ora me ne sto rendendo conto...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il tradimento io lo sento già nelle intenzioni. E' un ulteriore tassello che spiega il mio comportamento. Forse scriverne qui mi aiuta a liberarmi dai suoi effetti nefasti.
> Ieri mi ha detto che il cavernicolo le ha proposto per oggi un pranzo fuori e un giro sul suo nuovo bolide.
> Io le rispondo che può fare quello che vuole, ma non mi venisse a dire che è perché si sente sola, visto che io la raggiungo tra un paio di giorni.
> Mi dà ragione e decide di declinare l'invito.
> ...


Era questo che intendevo giorni fa...


----------



## Eratò (1 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> vero, ora me ne sto rendendo conto...


Quindi te la tieni così accettando il tutto basta che sia sincera nelle intenzioni?


----------



## Adinur (1 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Adinur,
> 
> se non riesci a comunicare bene con le donne, forse il problema sta proprio lì ...
> Qui hai la possibilità di praticare. Non fartela scappare questa possibilità ...
> ...


Praticare in che senso? Corteggiamento? 


Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco.Prima di considerarle donne e concentrarsi sul fatto che hanno gli estrogeni,le considerasse persone...Adinur non dico che non le tratti con rispetto,non lo metto in dubbio.Ma sganciati un po' dai preconcetto che visto che son donne,la pensano in un determinato modo.


Gli uomini e le donne vedono l'amore in modo diverso....


Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno!
> Il problema non è infatti l'acronimo o la generalizzazione. L'acronimo è solo una questione estetica e la generalizzazione è a volte necessaria, la utilizziamo sempre, di continuo, non se ne può fare a meno quando si parla.
> Quello che è rischioso è invece l'idea che il tradito abbia qualche caratteristica particolare.
> No.
> ...


No no nu


Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il tradimento io lo sento già nelle intenzioni. E' un ulteriore tassello che spiega il mio comportamento. Forse scriverne qui mi aiuta a liberarmi dai suoi effetti nefasti.
> Ieri mi ha detto che il cavernicolo le ha proposto per oggi un pranzo fuori e un giro sul suo nuovo bolide.
> Io le rispondo che può fare quello che vuole, ma non mi venisse a dire che è perché si sente sola, visto che io la raggiungo tra un paio di giorni.
> Mi dà ragione e decide di declinare l'invito.
> ...


Oh ecco... il tradito non viene percepito in quel momento, come attraente per la propria donna. E viene tradito. E poi chissà. 
Il TS viene tradito in un dato momento, e poi viene tradito di nuovo. Come me. Come te  
E poi di nuovo ancora


----------



## Adinur (1 Marzo 2015)

E poi... diciamo la verità... se è scontato che non faranno sesso completo potrebbe trattarsi di un pompino preterintenzionale... IBJ


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> E poi... diciamo la verità... se è scontato che non faranno sesso completo potrebbe trattarsi di un pompino preterintenzionale... IBJ


il pompino preterintenzionale

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-COMwuNQBDxE/T7JBSbSAZGI/AAAAAAAAAoM/B7V1JToROtU/s1600/triplefacepalm.jpg


----------



## Adinur (1 Marzo 2015)

No aiuto. Di notte entro in fase SuperCuck. Fucilatemi


----------



## passante (1 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il pompino preterintenzionale
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-COMwuNQBDxE/T7JBSbSAZGI/AAAAAAAAAoM/B7V1JToROtU/s1600/triplefacepalm.jpg


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il pompino preterintenzionale
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-COMwuNQBDxE/T7JBSbSAZGI/AAAAAAAAAoM/B7V1JToROtU/s1600/triplefacepalm.jpg


Oh che vuoi !!!se c'è l'omicidio può esserci anche il pompino  anche se suona un po' strano :carneval:


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Marzo 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Era questo che intendevo giorni fa...


infatti...devo ringraziare voi! 



Adinur ha detto:


> Oh ecco... il tradito non viene percepito in quel momento, come attraente per la propria donna. E viene tradito. E poi chissà.
> Il TS viene tradito in un dato momento, e poi viene tradito di nuovo. Come me. Come te
> E poi di nuovo ancora


no...è proprio su questo che non sono d'accordo: Adinur, ti prego credimi, non c'entra nulla la capacità di attrazione...anche gli uomini più attraente dell'universo possono essere traditi...E molte donne tradiscono anche se continuano a trovare attraente il proprio compagno...La scelta di tradire può essere legata a miliardi di motivi, nulla ti predispone ad essere tradito...



Adinur ha detto:


> E poi... diciamo la verità... se è scontato che non faranno sesso completo potrebbe trattarsi di un pompino preterintenzionale... IBJ


:rotfl:



Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi te la tieni così accettando il tutto basta che sia sincera nelle intenzioni?


Sono lento, ho bisogno di tempo per cambiare quello che provo per lei. Lo sto già facendo, e nel frattempo cerco di rendermi conto se per lei è stata solo una sbandata. 
Sono comunque giunto alla conclusione che la cosa che non accetto è che scelga di troncare la sua relazione solo per "accontentarmi". Se deciderà di non vederlo più, dovrà essere solo perché l'ha deciso lei, liberamente. Se no, che se ne stesse con lui...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti...devo ringraziare voi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, ma mica la tronca. O se lo fa non è per quello ma perchè questa relazione non le dà più le emozioni che cercava.
Occhio perchè il punto è un altro: è la vostra relazione che non le basta.
O accetti questo, con quello che implica, o stai solo rimandando il momento in cui i nodi verranno al pettine.


----------



## Eratò (2 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti...devo ringraziare voi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono lento, ho bisogno di tempo per cambiare quello che provo per lei. Lo sto già facendo, e nel frattempo cerco di rendermi conto se per lei è stata solo una sbandata.
> Sono comunque giunto alla conclusione che la cosa che non accetto è che scelga di troncare la sua relazione solo per "accontentarmi". Se deciderà di non vederlo più, dovrà essere solo perché l'ha deciso lei, liberamente. Se no, che se ne stesse con lui...


Non so più come insultarti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma mica la tronca. O se lo fa non è per quello ma perchè questa relazione non le dà più le emozioni che cercava.
> Occhio perchè il punto è un altro: è la vostra relazione che non le basta.
> O accetti questo, con quello che implica, o stai solo rimandando il momento in cui i nodi verranno al pettine.


Stavolta pare voglia proprio troncarla. E sono stato io chiederle di non troncarla, perché voglio avere la certezza che lo faccia perché quello che vuole è solo stare con me, e non per un qualunque altro motivo. La nostra relazione non le basta ora, certo, per i motivi di instabilità (non solo economica ma anche esistenziale) di cui abbiamo parlato già... Non si tratta di voler essere mantenuta, ma di sentire che stiamo costruendo qualcosa insieme, per avere una casa nostra. Dice che negli ultimi tempi non sentiva più neanche l'intenzione da parte mia, mi vedeva concentrato solo su un MIO progetto che non contemplava più lei. Lo so che non ci credete, che vi sembra una cazzata, ma è questo è il motivo per il quale continuo ad annoiarvi con la mia storia


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Stavolta pare voglia proprio troncarla. E sono stato io chiederle di non troncarla, perché voglio avere la certezza che lo faccia perché quello che vuole è solo stare con me, e non per un qualunque altro motivo. La nostra relazione non le basta ora, certo, per i motivi di instabilità (non solo economica ma anche esistenziale) di cui abbiamo parlato già... Non si tratta di voler essere mantenuta, ma di sentire che stiamo costruendo qualcosa insieme, per avere una casa nostra. Dice che negli ultimi tempi non sentiva più neanche l'intenzione da parte mia, mi vedeva concentrato solo su un MIO progetto che non contemplava più lei. Lo so che non ci credete, che vi sembra una cazzata, ma è questo è il motivo per il quale continuo ad annoiarvi con la mia storia



Tutte scuse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutte scuse.


direi che quoto.
Irre, patatone, scendi tra di noi.
Che voleva mai costruire questa facendo il triangolo, su.
E' che la cosa le garba, punto.
Ti ha quindi sottoposto il SUO, di progetto.
Che non giudico, bada.
Però se una donna sentiva quel bisogno ieri lo sentirà pure domani, temo.


----------



## zadig (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> direi che quoto.
> Irre, patatone, scendi tra di noi.
> Che voleva mai costruire questa facendo il triangolo, su.
> E' che la cosa le garba, punto.
> ...


però vuole cambiare manico, poverina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> però vuole cambiare manico, poverina.


eh beh... la capisco in effetti.
è a tresette che si può giocare col morto.


----------



## Tessa (5 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> post affossato dal sistema di automoderazione


Leggerti e' come passare le unghie sulla lavagna. Sei fastidioso, inopprtuno e stalkerizzi anche il forum.


----------



## Eratò (5 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> post affossato dal sistema di automoderazione


Ma vaffanculo Adinur....veramente dai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> ...


mi dispiace non poterti dare un rosso pure stavolta, comunque: da ora in poi lo farò a ogni stronzata che scrivi, e non te ne risparmio una. Per me soggetti come te qui dentro sono solo un danno. Sappilo.
edit: perfetto.


----------



## zadig (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi dispiace non poterti dare un rosso pure stavolta, comunque: da ora in poi lo farò a ogni stronzata che scrivi, e non te ne risparmio una. Per me soggetti come te qui dentro sono solo un danno. Sappilo.


glie l'ho dato io per te.
Ma mi aspetto che me lo restituisci...
Voglio anche io un rosso da sbriciolata!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi dispiace non poterti dare un rosso pure stavolta, comunque: da ora in poi lo farò a ogni stronzata che scrivi, e non te ne risparmio una. Per me soggetti come te qui dentro sono solo un danno. Sappilo.


Ehhhhhhh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> glie l'ho dato io per te.
> Ma mi aspetto che me lo restituisci...
> Voglio anche io un rosso da sbriciolata!


darling, spiacente ma devo darla un po' in giro prima


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi dispiace non poterti dare un rosso pure stavolta, comunque: da ora in poi lo farò a ogni stronzata che scrivi, e non te ne risparmio una. Per me soggetti come te qui dentro sono solo un danno. Sappilo.


dato io... ma chi è sto coglione?


----------



## ivanl (5 Marzo 2015)

fatto io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dato io... ma chi è sto coglione?


un coglione, nè più nè meno.
Ma non è che siamo sempre obbligati a sopportarli, no?


----------



## zadig (5 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dato io... ma chi è sto coglione?


ti devo raccontare l'ultima prodezza del micio mio bianco e nero:
si è tagliato la lingua, a momenti se ne porta via metà.
Domenica mattina.
L'ho portato a farla ricucire al PS veterinario ed ora è in penitenza/degenza tappato in casa.
Cazzo di gatto... mi farà venire un coccolone dalla paura, l'eroe.


----------



## zadig (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> darling, spiacente ma devo darla un po' in giro prima


però ricordatene!


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ti devo raccontare l'ultima prodezza del micio mio bianco e nero:
> si è tagliato la lingua, a momenti se ne porta via metà.
> Domenica mattina.
> L'ho portato a farla ricucire al PS veterinario ed ora è in penitenza/degenza tappato in casa.
> Cazzo di gatto... mi farà venire un coccolone dalla paura, l'eroe.


----------



## Adinur (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi dispiace non poterti dare un rosso pure stavolta, comunque: da ora in poi lo farò a ogni stronzata che scrivi, e non te ne risparmio una. Per me soggetti come te qui dentro sono solo un danno. Sappilo.
> edit: perfetto.


Accetto il rosso con onore ed anche il tuo giudizio. Specialmente per che quel rosso non è stato dato per una volgarità, un insulto o un'istigazione. E' stato dato perchè io rappresento una parte di voi che per molti è difficile accettare e comprendere.
Forse era una stupida ironia, ma detta da una persona sincera.


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2015)

*provo a spiegartelo ancora una volta*



Adinur ha detto:


> Accetto il rosso con onore ed anche il tuo giudizio. Specialmente per che quel rosso non è stato dato per una volgarità, un insulto o un'istigazione. E' stato dato perchè io rappresento una parte di voi che per molti è difficile accettare e comprendere.
> Forse era una stupida ironia, ma detta da una persona sincera.


tu non rappresenti altro che il tuo pensiero e questo vale per te,per me,per Sbriciolata,Simy,Oscuro,JB,Uhlalà, Lothar,etc....etc....

quindi per favore smettila di sentirti il portavoce dei traditi o qualsiasi altra cosa tu ti creda di essere, perchè non è così.


----------



## zadig (5 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu non rappresenti altro che il tuo pensiero e questo vale per te,per me,per Sbriciolata,Simy,Oscuro,JB,Uhlalà, Lothar,etc....etc....
> 
> quindi per favore smettila di sentirti il portavoce dei traditi o qualsiasi altra cosa tu ti creda di essere, perchè non è così.


portavoce dei coglioni però sì!


----------



## Adinur (5 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> portavoce dei coglioni però sì!


Può anche darsi... di sicuro non portavoce delle persone volgari


----------



## zadig (5 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Può anche darsi... di sicuro non portavoce delle persone volgari


leggere questo mi solleva tantissimo: avere un portavoce coglione/idiota/testadiminchia mi dispiacerebbe molto.
Grazie!


----------



## Adinur (6 Marzo 2015)

*Grazie comunque*



Tessa ha detto:


> Leggerti e' come passare le unghie sulla lavagna. Sei fastidioso, inopprtuno e stalkerizzi anche il forum.





Eratò ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo Adinur....veramente dai...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi dispiace non poterti dare un rosso pure stavolta, comunque: da ora in poi lo farò a ogni stronzata che scrivi, e non te ne risparmio una. Per me soggetti come te qui dentro sono solo un danno. Sappilo.
> edit: perfetto.





Simy ha detto:


> dato io... ma chi è sto coglione?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un coglione, nè più nè meno.
> Ma non è che siamo sempre obbligati a sopportarli, no?





zadig ha detto:


> portavoce dei coglioni però sì!





zadig ha detto:


> leggere questo mi solleva tantissimo: avere un portavoce coglione/idiota/testadiminchia mi dispiacerebbe molto.
> Grazie!


La mia breve partecipazione a questo forum è giunta al termine, di sicuro non mi aspettavo delle simili reazioni alle mie seppur provocatorie frasi o idee. Non sono persona gradita, nè dagli amministratori, nè dagli utenti, e la continua censura nei miei confronti mi impedirebbe di dire quello che penso e quello che sento.

Mi scuso in tutti i casi con tutte le persone che si sono sentite infastidite o offese dalle mie parole, non era mia intenzione farlo. In particolare mi scuso con Irrisoluto, LDS e pierogio, i quali manifestando situazioni molto simili alla mia, possono senza ombra di dubbio aver sofferto più degli altri.

Grazie comunque della compagnia, buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2015)

*Adinur*



Adinur ha detto:


> La mia breve partecipazione a questo forum è giunta al termine, di sicuro non mi aspettavo delle simili reazioni alle mie seppur provocatorie frasi o idee. Non sono persona gradita, nè dagli amministratori, nè dagli utenti, e la continua censura nei miei confronti mi impedirebbe di dire quello che penso e quello che sento.
> 
> Mi scuso in tutti i casi con tutte le persone che si sono sentite infastidite o offese dalle mie parole, non era mia intenzione farlo. In particolare mi scuso con Irrisoluto, LDS e pierogio, i quali manifestando situazioni molto simili alla mia, possono senza ombra di dubbio aver sofferto più degli altri.
> 
> Grazie comunque della compagnia, buona giornata a tutti.


Addio cogliò.


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> La mia breve partecipazione a questo forum è giunta al termine, di sicuro non mi aspettavo delle simili reazioni alle mie seppur provocatorie frasi o idee. Non sono persona gradita, nè dagli amministratori, nè dagli utenti, e la continua censura nei miei confronti mi impedirebbe di dire quello che penso e quello che sento.
> 
> Mi scuso in tutti i casi con tutte le persone che si sono sentite infastidite o offese dalle mie parole, non era mia intenzione farlo. In particolare mi scuso con Irrisoluto, LDS e pierogio, i quali manifestando situazioni molto simili alla mia, possono senza ombra di dubbio aver sofferto più degli altri.
> 
> Grazie comunque della compagnia, buona giornata a tutti.



magari stai sbagliando tu atteggiamento. prova a cambiare tu.


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> La mia breve partecipazione a questo forum è giunta al termine, di sicuro non mi aspettavo delle simili reazioni alle mie seppur provocatorie frasi o idee. Non sono persona gradita, nè dagli amministratori, nè dagli utenti, e la continua censura nei miei confronti mi impedirebbe di dire quello che penso e quello che sento.
> 
> Mi scuso in tutti i casi con tutte le persone che si sono sentite infastidite o offese dalle mie parole, non era mia intenzione farlo. In particolare mi scuso con Irrisoluto, LDS e pierogio, i quali manifestando situazioni molto simili alla mia, possono senza ombra di dubbio aver sofferto più degli altri.
> 
> Grazie comunque della compagnia, buona giornata a tutti.


Non fare il bambino Adinur.Cambia atteggiamento,sii te stesso,ascolta di più e rimani.


----------



## zadig (6 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> La mia breve partecipazione a questo forum è giunta al termine, di sicuro non mi aspettavo delle simili reazioni alle mie seppur provocatorie frasi o idee. Non sono persona gradita, nè dagli amministratori, nè dagli utenti, e la continua censura nei miei confronti mi impedirebbe di dire quello che penso e quello che sento.
> 
> Mi scuso in tutti i casi con tutte le persone che si sono sentite infastidite o offese dalle mie parole, non era mia intenzione farlo. In particolare mi scuso con Irrisoluto, LDS e pierogio, i quali manifestando situazioni molto simili alla mia, possono senza ombra di dubbio aver sofferto più degli altri.
> 
> Grazie comunque della compagnia, buona giornata a tutti.


no, aspetta un attimo: prenditi pure un vaffanculo di accompagnamento!


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> La mia breve partecipazione a questo forum è giunta al termine, di sicuro non mi aspettavo delle simili reazioni alle mie seppur provocatorie frasi o idee. Non sono persona gradita, nè dagli amministratori, nè dagli utenti, e *la continua censura nei miei confronti* mi impedirebbe di dire quello che penso e quello che sento.
> 
> Mi scuso in tutti i casi con tutte le persone che si sono sentite infastidite o offese dalle mie parole, non era mia intenzione farlo. In particolare mi scuso con Irrisoluto, LDS e pierogio, i quali manifestando situazioni molto simili alla mia, possono senza ombra di dubbio *aver sofferto più degli altri*.
> 
> Grazie comunque della compagnia, buona giornata a tutti.


Già rinunci?

Beh. Libero di farlo. Ovviamente. Mi spiace per te. 

Però, se vai...non fare la vittima. Assumiti la tua decisione e non scaricarla intorno a te, in un forum per giunta. 

Nessuno ti ha censurato. 

Ti sono state espresse critiche. Anche dure. Esattamente al tuo modo di pensare. (e non al tuo modo di sentire...e questo semplicemente perchè esplicitamente non l'hai mai esposto il tuo modo di sentire..se no probabilmente avresti ricevuto critiche anche su quello. E non perchè sei tu la vittima sacrificale, ma perchè siamo tutti diversi...e criticarsi ha lo scopo di trovare comunanze nella diversità. Se ce lo si concede).

E TU HAI DECISO di non discutere. Ma la decisione è tua. Assumertela è assumerti te stesso. 
Non raccontartela provando a raccontarla qui. 

Tu non sai, non conosci, le sofferenze che ognuno si porta dentro. Le ferite. E le mancanze. E le guerre che ognuno combatte nel suo intimo. 
Non esiste un peso della sofferenza. Non può essere pesata. ognuno ha la sua. 
E per ognuno la propria pesa. Perchè ce la si porta addosso. Ogni singolo momento. Anche quando si tenta di far finta di niente. 
Ognuno ha le sue ferite. E fare la graduatoria del dolore mi è sempre sembrato un modo per sfuggire al proprio. 
Per, attraverso l'assolutizzazione, girarci intorno. Non prenderselo dentro e non viverselo. Sentendosi comunque salvi. Ma è un'illusione questa. La peggiore per il mio modo di vedere. 

Che non vivere il proprio dolore è uno dei modi migliori per non vivere la propria vita. E perdersi anche tutto il resto.

Scelta anche questa questa. 
Ma che almeno sia consapevole. 

ciao.


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> La mia breve partecipazione a questo forum è giunta al termine, di sicuro non mi aspettavo delle simili reazioni alle mie seppur provocatorie frasi o idee. Non sono persona gradita, nè dagli amministratori, nè dagli utenti, e la continua censura nei miei confronti mi impedirebbe di dire quello che penso e quello che sento.
> 
> Mi scuso in tutti i casi con tutte le persone che si sono sentite infastidite o offese dalle mie parole, non era mia intenzione farlo. In particolare mi scuso con Irrisoluto, LDS e pierogio, i quali manifestando situazioni molto simili alla mia, possono senza ombra di dubbio aver sofferto più degli altri.
> 
> Grazie comunque della compagnia, buona giornata a tutti.



Ciao

su, dai, non fare la vittima. 
Prova a leggere e a interagire. 


sienne


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> La mia breve partecipazione a questo forum è giunta al termine, di sicuro non mi aspettavo delle simili reazioni alle mie seppur provocatorie frasi o idee. Non sono persona gradita, nè dagli amministratori, nè dagli utenti, e la continua censura nei miei confronti mi impedirebbe di dire quello che penso e quello che sento.
> 
> Mi scuso in tutti i casi con tutte le persone che si sono sentite infastidite o offese dalle mie parole, non era mia intenzione farlo. In particolare mi scuso con Irrisoluto, LDS e pierogio, i quali manifestando situazioni molto simili alla mia, possono senza ombra di dubbio aver sofferto più degli altri.
> 
> Grazie comunque della compagnia, buona giornata a tutti.


Io non mi sono sentito offeso, né mi hanno infastidito - tantomeno fatto soffrire (!!!) - le tue parole. 
Personalmente, credo che il tuo modo di ragionare sia contrproducente.
Però, a differenza di altri su questo forum, credo che le tue classificazioni possano stimolare la discussione.
Tutti quei nomi pongono l'accento su alcuni meccanismi che molte storie hanno in comune.
La conoscenza si basa anche sulle generalizzazioni, per arrivare poi alla comprensione del caso particolare. 

Non mi è piaciuto l'accanimento sfociato in un vero e proprio linciaggio: comportamenti da gregge, francamente fuori luogo, oltre che squallidi. Dinamiche di gruppo normali? Può darsi, e infatti non ho mai amato i "gruppi". Ma su un forum, in un luogo in cui ci si dovrebbe confrontare più che mai liberamente, è tutto ancora più triste.


----------



## drusilla (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma che linciaggio... è uno arrocato sulle sue certezze e non dialoga, pontifica e prende per il culo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma che linciaggio... è uno arrocato sulle sue certezze e non dialoga, pontifica e prende per il culo.


In molti qui sono arroccati sulle proprie posizioni. E la maggior parte delle risposte che ho ricevuto sono state a presa per il culo.
Le sue almeno erano argomentate e articolate. Quindi anche divertenti.
Alcuni personaggi molto amati su questo forum si limitano invece ad insultare con frasi sconnesse e misteriosamente vengono ritenuti brillanti e positivi. Bah.


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> In molti qui sono arroccati sulle proprie posizioni. E la maggior parte delle risposte che ho ricevuto sono state a presa per il culo.
> Le sue almeno erano argomentate e articolate. Quindi anche divertenti.
> Alcuni personaggi molto amati su questo forum si limitano invece ad insultare con frasi sconnesse e misteriosamente vengono ritenuti brillanti e positivi. Bah.


Chiediti il perchè allora...


----------



## drusilla (7 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> In molti qui sono arroccati sulle proprie posizioni. E la maggior parte delle risposte che ho ricevuto sono state a presa per il culo.
> Le sue almeno erano argomentate e articolate. Quindi anche divertenti.
> Alcuni personaggi molto amati su questo forum si limitano invece ad insultare con frasi sconnesse e misteriosamente vengono ritenuti brillanti e positivi. Bah.


Se non ti sei sentito preso per il culo da lui che ti ha catalogato come una farfalla spillata al catalogo non stai messo molto bene! In vari hanno pensato addirittura foste la stessa persona... e guarda che qua TUTTI siamo stati sospettati di troll/cloni/fake all'inizio. Chi era serio è rimasto. Lui se ne è andato facendo l'offeso, e per me questo già fa mezza prova.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se non ti sei sentito preso per il culo da lui che ti ha catalogato come una farfalla spillata al catalogo non stai messo molto bene! In vari hanno pensato addirittura foste la stessa persona... e guarda che qua TUTTI siamo stati sospettati di troll/cloni/fake all'inizio. Chi era serio è rimasto. Lui se ne è andato facendo l'offeso, e per me questo già fa mezza prova.


Non mi riferivo all'accusa di essere un fake, è un sospetto comprensibile (anche se credo che siate un po' paranoici...). 

Ho ricevuto molte risposte in cui si catalogava me come cornuto impotente e lei come troia succhiacazzi. 
Di grazia, perché quello della Sicilia del medioevo dovrebbe essere un catalogo migliore di quello americano proposto da Adinur? 
Sono entrambi, a mio avviso, cataloghi pericolosi, veicolano ENTRAMBI pratiche sociali infami. 
Dominio sul corpo della donna, fallocentrismo, ma non solo; anche un certo maschilismo che lede in primis gli uomini. 
L'accusa di poca virilità (implicita nell'etichetta del TS ed esplicita in quellla del cornuto frocio) è il perfetto corrispettivo dell'accusa di dissolutezza (implicita nell'etichetta Hot girl ed esplicita in "troia succhiacazzi").

Gli insulti degli utenti VIP di questo forum sono ignobili tanto quanto quelli di Adinur (ciò non toglie che possano essere anche utili).
E mi sono sentito preso per culo, certo, ma voi state qui anche per questo e in qualche modo l'ho accettato. Perché ho ricevuto anche risposte utili e intelligenti, in cui né "troia" né "ts" venivano utilizzati.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo all'accusa di essere un fake, è un sospetto comprensibile (anche se credo che siate un po' paranoici...). Ho ricevuto molte risposte in cui si catalogava come cornuto impotente e lei come troia succhiacazzi. Di grazia, perché quello della Sicilia del medioevo dovrebbe essere un catalogo migliore di quello americano proposto da Adinur? Sono entrambi, a mio avviso, cataloghi pericolosi, veicolano ENTRAMBI pratiche sociali infami. Dominio sul corpo della donna, fallocentrismo, ma non solo; anche un certo maschilismo che lede in primis gli uomini. L'accusa di poca virilità (implicita nell'etichetta del TS ed esplicita in quellla del cornuto frocio) è il perfetto corrispettivo dell'accusa di dissolutezza (implicita nell'etichetta Hot girl ed esplicita in "troia succhiacazzi").
> 
> Gli insulti degli utenti VIP di questo forum sono ignobili tanto quanto quelli di Adinur (ciò non toglie che possano essere anche utili).
> E mi sono sentito preso per culo, certo, ma voi state qui anche per questo e in qualche modo l'ho accettato. Perché ho ricevuto anche risposte utili e intelligenti, in cui né "troia" né "ts" venivano utilizzati.


Adinur si sente il portavoce di una categoria che temo esista solo nella sua testa.  il suo comportamento è assimilabile a quello di altri forumisti che,se hai avuto modo di leggere meglio,si sono costruiti un "credo" che gli consente di assorbire e gestire il dolore.

sul discorso del acronimi alla fine l'abbiamo preso tutti a ridere,tanto che in più risposte avevo suggerito ad Adinur di scrivere un pezzo per il blog del forum proprio perchè trovo quelle catalogazioni talmente surreale da poter interessare chi ci legge ed ancora non si registra.

quello su cui ieri è stato "linciato" è il non aver compreso che lo stalking non è cosa da riderci sopra,perchè ci sono persone,segnatamente donne,che di stalking sono arrivate a morire.

comprendere che ci sono limiti che non sono superabili nemmeno sotto l'ombrello dell'ironia,è fondamentale se si vuole acquisire la stima di chi ci legge.

Adinur in ogni caso non è certo stato escluso,se ci sta leggendo,rifletta su queste parole e poi può benissimo tornare a postare anche i suoi acronimi.


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo all'accusa di essere un fake, è un sospetto comprensibile (anche se credo che siate un po' paranoici...).
> 
> Ho ricevuto molte risposte in cui si catalogava me come cornuto impotente e lei come troia succhiacazzi.
> Di grazia, perché quello della Sicilia del medioevo dovrebbe essere un catalogo migliore di quello americano proposto da Adinur?
> ...


Ti confido una cosa.
Qui bene o male puoi parlare di tutto, puoi cazzeggiare, puoi raccontare la tua disperazione, puoi consolare chi è disperato, puoi perculare chi ti sembra da perculare. Insomma, c'è una grande libertà.
Una delle regole di un forum però, in genere, è parlare "potabile"...ovvero è importante la comunicazione e il dialogo...e su un forum qual è il mezzo? L'uso della scrittura.
Questo non vuol dire che devi essere uno scrittore di fama, ma vuol dire che devi rendere il tuo pensiero comprensibile. Mi sembra semplice.
Uno come Adinur, per me, perde totalmente di credibilità quando si nasconde dietro sigle del cazzo come TS, DOQ, PP, CM, AE, QP, BJ, SC, RT...e inventane altre.
Ti pare possibile che io per capire di che cazzo parla questo mi devo fare un file in cui vengono riportati tutti gli acronimi che usa? Potrei farlo, ma non è mia intenzione e non ne ho nemmeno voglia.
Sarà un mio limite sicuramente, ma quando vedo uno che scrive in un certo modo perdo di vista il contenuto perchè devo tradurre cose che conosce solo lui. E mi passa la voglia. E lo perculo.
Passiamo a te.
Sei su un forum, mi pare che in molti ti abbiano risposto, magari anche ironicamente...ma devi cercare di leggere e comprendere...vai oltre il primo impatto, che qui davvero tutti alle prime battute ne hanno ricevute di cotte e di crude. Giusto? No. Normale? Assolutamente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti confido una cosa.
> Qui bene o male puoi parlare di tutto, puoi cazzeggiare, puoi raccontare la tua disperazione, puoi consolare chi è disperato, puoi perculare chi ti sembra da perculare. Insomma, c'è una grande libertà.
> Una delle regole di un forum però, in genere, è parlare "potabile"...ovvero è importante la comunicazione e il dialogo...e su un forum qual è il mezzo? L'uso della scrittura.
> Questo non vuol dire che devi essere uno scrittore di fama, ma vuol dire che devi rendere il tuo pensiero comprensibile. Mi sembra semplice.
> ...


Ma infatti mi pare di essermi prestato al gioco.
Volevo solo sottolineare che le categorie troia/cornuto, con tutte le varianti possibili, non sono meno perniciose di TS/HG e varianti. 
Vedo in giro un po' troppa accondiscendenza verso quel linguaggio maschilista. Frquento gente che di fronte a certe "semplificazioni" non si fanno una risata, ma rimarcano la continuità tra il linguaggio e le azioni. Chi di fronte a un tradimento parla del furetto rosa sarà anche simpatico, ma veicola un messaggio pericoloso. E nessuna si sente offesa. 
Salvo poi andare su tutte le furie su alcune parole magiche, tipo stalker, dal quale si salta al femminicidio e compagnia cantante. E qui rispondo a perplesso :



perplesso ha detto:


> Adinur si sente il portavoce di una categoria che temo esista solo nella sua testa.  il suo comportamento è assimilabile a quello di altri forumisti che,se hai avuto modo di leggere meglio,si sono costruiti un "credo" che gli consente di assorbire e gestire il dolore.
> 
> sul discorso del acronimi alla fine l'abbiamo preso tutti a ridere,tanto che in più risposte avevo suggerito ad Adinur di scrivere un pezzo per il blog del forum proprio perchè trovo quelle catalogazioni talmente surreale da poter interessare chi ci legge ed ancora non si registra.
> 
> ...


Non avevo letto quella parte della discussione. In effetti, è stato fastidioso. Ma come dicevo, andebbe applicato lo stesso rigore a post in cui si dà della troia alla traditrice e del frocio al tradito.


----------



## Dalida (7 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non avevo letto quella parte della discussione. In effetti, è stato fastidioso. Ma come dicevo, andebbe applicato lo stesso rigore a post in cui si dà della troia alla traditrice e del frocio al tradito.


non c'è stato nessun rigore, semplicemente qualcuno gli ha dato un rosso (io no, per esempio), è il sistema di automoderazione del forum.
adinur nel complesso, al di là della cosa dello stalking, a mio avviso non dice proprio niente di intelligente e il suo modo di comunicare lo trovo grottesco.
infine, per fare il provocatore della situazione (come adinur indubbiamente si pone) ci vuole anche le physique du role, quindi se ti danno fastidio le risposte piccate tanto vale non mettersi a ridere e scherzare sullo stalking con delle persone sconosciute.
poi per quanto mi riguarda era pure inoffensivo.
voglio panche dirti che non è carino da parte tua, comunque, adesso usare questo "voi" nei confronti anche di tante persone che ti hanno parlato e ti hanno detto la loro tranquillamente (questo thread si avvia verso le 90 pagine).
boh.


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi pare di essermi prestato al gioco.
> Volevo solo sottolineare che le categorie troia/cornuto, con tutte le varianti possibili, non sono meno perniciose di TS/HG e varianti.
> Vedo in giro un po' troppa accondiscendenza verso quel linguaggio maschilista. Frquento gente che di fronte a certe "semplificazioni" non si fanno una risata, ma rimarcano la continuità tra il linguaggio e le azioni. Chi di fronte a un tradimento parla del furetto rosa sarà anche simpatico, ma veicola un messaggio pericoloso. E nessuna si sente offesa.
> Salvo poi andare su tutte le furie su alcune parole magiche, tipo stalker, dal quale si salta al femminicidio e compagnia cantante. E qui rispondo a perplesso :


Senti, io mi sono beccata mille volte della troia...amen! Che cosa veicola il furetto rosa? Ma dai...
Se ci sono persone che qui sono saltate su alla parola "stalker" c'è evidentemente un motivo.
Quell'uscita è stata decisamente di cattivo gusto, poi c'è chi l'ha fatta passare e chi no.
Non si sa mai quando parli con le persone che cosa hanno subito o chi conoscono o chi hanno conosciuto (nella peggiore delle ipotesi).
Quindi finchè si ride e si scherza ok, quando si parla di furetti e saette di carne e troie vogliose e cornuti impotenti va benissimo, non mi puoi venire a dire che la tua storia è qualcosa di così usuale, perchè è evidente che non lo è. E qui ognuno si becca il suo avere, se ti iscrivi in un forum è una cosa che devi prendere in considerazione.
A me personalmente dà molto fastidio un atteggiamento come quello di Adinur perchè mi blocca la comunicazione, se ne esce con cose assurde, non parla un linguaggio comprensibile (che in un forum è da troll), e non è stato attaccato se non ad un paio di frasi che hanno un non so che di veramente pericoloso, altro che furetti...
Esempio: uomo che è invaghito di una tizia, arriva un Adinur che gli risponde "ma sai, io sono un violentatore di professione perchè sono talmente sfigato che se voglio una donna la devo prendere con la forza", sfiga vuole che una donna che è stata violentata legge sta stronzata. Nella migliore delle ipotesi la donna violentata fa finta di non leggere e passa avanti, nella peggiore aspettati un'incazzatura colossale, serie di bestemmie e chissà cos'altro.
L'esempio è limite, ma nemmeno così tanto eh. Poi mi si parli in questo caso di ironia.
Ci vuole un minimo di testa.


----------



## Dalida (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esempio: uomo che è invaghito di una tizia, arriva un Adinur che gli risponde "ma sai, io sono un violentatore di professione perchè sono talmente sfigato che se voglio una donna la devo prendere con la forza"



bravissima.
sulla questione furetti rosa ecc. fermo restando che io non uso quel linguaggio, è anche vero che nel tempo si conoscono gli utenti ed è questo il motivo che porta ad avere maggiore comprensione/tolleranza verso certe espressioni. non è una logica di branco, è una cosa normale che accade anche nei rapporti reali.


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> bravissima.
> sulla questione furetti rosa ecc. fermo restando che io non uso quel linguaggio, è anche vero che nel tempo si conoscono gli utenti ed è questo il motivo che porta ad avere maggiore comprensione/tolleranza verso certe espressioni. non è una logica di branco, è una cosa normale che accade anche nei rapporti reali.


Devo ammettere che però il furetto rosa a me fa simpatia! 
Concordo sulla questione logica di branco che non esiste...


----------



## Dalida (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che però il furetto rosa a me fa simpatia!
> Concordo sulla questione logica di branco che non esiste...


ma lo so bene che tu sei una grezzona. 
scherzi a parte, ne abbiamo già parlato qualche volta.
a me un certo tipo di linguaggio sembra troppo aggressivo, tuttavia nel tempo impari che la persona da cui proviene non lo è ed assume un altro significato.
il fatto che già in passato affrontammo la questione, proprio io e te, sconfessa irry.
al netto del linguaggio, adinur per me è sciocco, per quanto innocuo nei fatti.


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma lo so bene che tu sei una grezzona.
> scherzi a parte, ne abbiamo già parlato qualche volta.
> a me un certo tipo di linguaggio sembra troppo aggressivo, tuttavia nel tempo impari che la persona da cui proviene non lo è ed assume un altro significato.
> il fatto che già in passato affrontammo la questione, proprio io e te, sconfessa irry.
> al netto del linguaggio, adinur per me è sciocco, per quanto innocuo nei fatti.


E pensa che mi sono sgrezzata di parecchio...altrimenti altro che furetti rosa! 
Da gggiovIne feci con la mia migliore amica un fioretto (fioretto non furetto!): "Nicka, dato che abbiamo sempre il cazzo in bocca D ipsa dixit) diamoci una calmata, cazzo! Per almeno una settimana non mettiamo il cazzo in mezzo a tutto, e che cazzo!!"
E' stata durissima...
Eravamo diventate veramente una cosa inascoltabile...:unhappy:
Uno dei nostri passatempi era rifare le canzoni tipo Gem Boy, prendevamo quelle più romantiche e le trasformavamo in qualcosa ai limiti dell'indecenza.

Comunque sì, ad un certo punto, dopo un minimo di frequentazione di un posto arrivi a capire e leggere gli utenti al di là del linguaggio scritto che usano, ma nel solo significato. Per questo ci vuole un minimo di tempo, ma nemmeno tanto.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io non mi sono sentito offeso, né mi hanno infastidito - tantomeno fatto soffrire (!!!) - le tue parole.
> Personalmente, credo che il tuo modo di ragionare sia contrproducente.
> Però, a differenza di altri su questo forum, credo che le tue classificazioni possano stimolare la discussione.
> Tutti quei nomi pongono l'accento su alcuni meccanismi che molte storie hanno in comune.
> ...


Linciaggio?Comportamenti squallidi?Ironico non ironico ha "scherzato" su una tematica come lo stalking e i "nostri" comportamenti erano squalidi?!Cavolo a tutto c'è un limite!


----------



## drusilla (7 Marzo 2015)

L'atteggiamento di Adinur verso le donne è squallido. D'altronde ha fatto bene ad andarsene, qua è pieno di utentesse che lui non considera interlocutrici e gli utenti maschi non sono quelli dei fora pieni da veri sfigati misogini che lui sicuramente predilige


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma lo so bene che tu sei una grezzona.
> scherzi a parte, ne abbiamo già parlato qualche volta.
> a me un certo tipo di linguaggio sembra troppo aggressivo, tuttavia nel tempo impari che la persona da cui proviene non lo è ed assume un altro significato.
> il fatto che già in passato affrontammo la questione, proprio io e te, sconfessa irry.
> al netto del linguaggio, adinur per me è sciocco, per quanto innocuo nei fatti.





Nicka ha detto:


> E pensa che mi sono sgrezzata di parecchio...altrimenti altro che furetti rosa!
> Da gggiovIne feci con la mia migliore amica un fioretto (fioretto non furetto!): "Nicka, dato che abbiamo sempre il cazzo in bocca D ipsa dixit) diamoci una calmata, cazzo! Per almeno una settimana non mettiamo il cazzo in mezzo a tutto, e che cazzo!!"
> E' stata durissima...
> Eravamo diventate veramente una cosa inascoltabile...:unhappy:
> ...


Innocuo non innocuo questo non autorizza a scrivere senza pensare perche questo forum non lo leggiamo solo noi.Per cui un minimo di pensare prima di scrivere ci vuole soprattutto quando si tratta di argomenti delicati quali lo stalking...


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi pare di essermi prestato al gioco.
> Volevo solo sottolineare che le categorie troia/cornuto, con tutte le varianti possibili, non sono meno perniciose di TS/HG e varianti.
> Vedo in giro un po' troppa accondiscendenza verso quel linguaggio maschilista. Frquento gente che di fronte a certe "semplificazioni" non si fanno una risata, ma *rimarcano la continuità tra il linguaggio e le azioni*. Chi di fronte a un tradimento parla del furetto rosa sarà anche simpatico, ma veicola un messaggio pericoloso. E nessuna si sente offesa.
> Salvo poi andare su tutte le furie su alcune parole magiche, tipo stalker, dal quale si salta al femminicidio e compagnia cantante. E qui rispondo a perplesso :
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te sul grassetto. Il linguaggio è costruzione cognitiva fondamentalmente. E racconta della persona che lo usa. Tanto e spesso molto più delle sue azioni. Anche se poi sono le azioni, paradossalmente, a lasciare il segno.

E questa incoerenza, si rileva agevolmente nei casi di violenza psicologica. 
Che non è mai provabile. Non è mai rilevabile fino in fondo. 
Ma è subita tanto quanto e a volte anche di più di quella fisica.

Io da sempre sostengo che quello che spezza della violenza non è la fisicità. 
E non lo sostengo per mere convinzione. Lo sostengo per esperienza diretta. 
Quello che spezza della violenza è la parte strisciante e nascosta che continua a lavorare dentro, anche mentre non ce ne si accorge. E sono demoni che accompagnano per una vita. Più o meno da vicino. Più o meno amichevolmente. 

Nei post di Adinur era pieno esattamente di quel tipo di rimando. In bozzo. Ma era lì da vedere. 

Non era la parola troia o succhiacazzi. (vero. lui non le ha mai usate, ha usato termini formalmente più eleganti....ma è forma, non sostanza).
I suoi post contenevano però anche un sacco di rimandi ad una concezione degli individui come esseri a confronto per acquisizione di potere uno sull'altro. In competizione. 

Ed è questo che ho provato a fargli notare. 
Perchè è un linguaggio intrinsecamente violento. Subdolo e strisciante. Probabilmente perchè neanche lui ne è consapevole fino in fondo. 

Personalmente se una cosa mi fa scattare l'embolo è esattamente quel tipo di linguaggio. Mi infastidisce nel profondo.

E lo trovo rappresentativo di una cultura che non è nè maschilista nè femminista. 
Lo trovo rappresentativo di una cultura della violenza. Strisciante. Mai nominata. 

Penso sia veramente pericoloso non dare il nome alla violenza. Che ha un nome. E deve essere detto. Sempre.
E ritengo sia meglio nominarla quando non è in esplosione, che aspettare "un gesto più umano che ti dia il senso della violenza" (Cit.)

Mi sono presa della femminista ...ma va bene...mi sono presa anche della troia in altri lidi 
Personalmente preferisco troia, a quel tipo di costruzione linguistica e cognitiva. 
Perchè almeno l'esplosione c'è. E' chiara. Non è nascosta. Non striscia. Viene messa fuori. 
E a quel punto se ne può anche discutere, se c'è la disponibilità a farlo. 

Disponibilità che nel caso di Adinur non c'è stata. Ma fin dall'inizio. Neanche sulle sue sigle. E ho provato a chiedere spiegazioni..ma ci ha girato intorno. Io posso capire che sia la sua difesa, posso anche pormi il problema che mi stia perculando (ma questo non mi riguarda, perchè le energie che usa sono le sue, io scrivo per me quando mi interessa farlo e su cose che serve a me scrivere per chiarirmele. ) ma se lui chiude a ogni forma di dialogo? 

E in forum, o sei disposto a discutere o cosa ci vieni a fare?

E' ovvio che se vieni a fare ironia, mal costruita fra l'altro, ti prendi quello che ti arriva. E non è detto siano carezze.
E a quel punto o porti avanti quello che sei o ti apri o te ne vai. Le strade non sono tantissime. 

Specialmente in un forum come questo, dove si parla di questioni che riguardano sentire anche profondi a volte. Dove a volte le persone arrivano in botta. E neanche sanno da che parte sono girate.

Se penso a me quando sono arrivata qui, era già bello che mi ricordassi come mi chiamavo. Tebe aveva descritto benissimo che ero in una bolla, e mi aveva regalato un'immagine chiarificatoria. 
E mi ricordo Lothar che mi aveva detto che ero semplicemente una troia  o oscuro che mi aveva parlato di spaccate varie ...paradossalmente mi avevano svegliata. 
Sberlette che avevano dato la stura ad altro che non ne voleva sapere di uscire. 
Certo io funziono così, e se sto male e mi abbracci ti spacco il setto nasale...altri hanno invece bisogno di essere abbracciati. Ma c'è anche chi, qui dentro, di abbracci e coccole verbali ne dà. 
E' il bello di un posto dove c'è di tutto e di tutti. 
E dove poi ognuno si prende quello che gli interessa.

E c'è spazio anche per l'ironia. E penso anche io si possa ironizzare sull'essere o meno stalker. 

Farlo nel 3d di pierogio, che stava descrivendo esattamente l'esordio mentale dell'ossessione è demente però!
E dal mio punto di vista inaccettabile. 
Proprio perchè parto dall'assunto che nessun sia fake. 
Proprio perchè cercare alleati che in quel momento sono in debolezza, lo trovo subdolo. 
Di traditi ce ne sono qui dentro. Uomini e anche donne. Perchè Adinur non ha cercato la loro alleanza, ma è venuto a cercare la tua, che stai ancora cercando di capire che tipo di treno ti ha investito, o quella di pierogio, che il treno ce l'ha ancora nei denti?
Questo è l'altro aspetto che mi ha infastidita. 

Tanto che nell'altro 3d non l'ho neanche cagato Adinur che faceva il coglioncello sull'essere stalker. 
Nel 3d di pierogio era inopportuno, irrispettoso e di una stupidità come l'ha descritta Spleen. 

Sull'utilizzo del linguaggio in un modo o nell'altro si può disquisire, per secoli credo, almeno tanti quanti quelli che sono serviti per costruirlo e per costruire le gabbie mentali che lo accompagnano...ma che si discuta però. Degnamente. O che si scherzi. Altrettanto degnamente. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sul grassetto. Il linguaggio è costruzione cognitiva fondamentalmente. E racconta della persona che lo usa. Tanto e spesso molto più delle sue azioni. Anche se poi sono le azioni, paradossalmente, a lasciare il segno.
> 
> E questa incoerenza, si rileva agevolmente nei casi di violenza psicologica.
> Che non è mai provabile. Non è mai rilevabile fino in fondo.
> ...


Ipazia e Drusilla quoto ogni parola di quello che scrivete, piu' o meno sempre.....


----------



## Irrisoluto (9 Marzo 2015)

Rispondo un po' a tutti.
Certo è normale chiudere un occhio di fronte alle scempiaggini degli amici. Ma credo sia un'abitudine insana anche nella vita reale. Perché è da questo atteggiamento che nasce la tolleranza per svariate brutture del vivere in società. E' lì la radice della cultura che porta a ritenere comprensibile e giustificabile lo stupro.
Gli uomini hanno su questo una percezione forse più precisa delle donne. Se in un gruppo di amici, Tizio fa una battuta sessista, che umilia la donna, Caio pensa "guarda sto cavernicolo", ma non dice nulla, magari anzi fa un sorriso complice, anche se non condivide la battuta, perché è così che funziona nel gruppo. Tizio è un buzzurro e ci è simpatico così. Ma questo circolo di battute, sorrisetti, complicità più o meno sentite, crea l'humus perché poi se un giorno Sempronio viene scaricato da un troia e c'ha voglia di scopare, vede una zoccola in minigonna e pensa "guarda sta baldracca come si è vestita per farsi guardare il culo, ha proprio ragione Tizio, sono tutte puttane e vogliono solo essere scopate, ora me la scopo perché anche se fa finta di opporre resistenza in realtà gode come una maiala".

Sì, lo riconosco, non è giusto rivolgersi a un "voi" generico. Non voglio giustificarmi, ma non è mancanza per mancanza di rispetto o di considerazione; per i nuovi iscritti non è semplice ricordare chi ha detto cosa. In ogni caso, vi porgo le mie scuse 

Ipazia, ma io la penso proprio come te, sottoscrivo ogni cosa che hai detto. Il problema però è che la violenza di parole come troia e succhiacazzi non è tanto manifesta. Tra uomini, come dico qui sopra, è un linguaggio assolutamente normale e neutro. E forse sì, sta più a noi uomini incazzarci per questo linguaggio. Per una donna prendere con leggerezza certe accuse può essere anche emancipatorio. Ma noi uomini sappiamo bene quanta violenza, frustrazione e volontà di dominio c'è dietro. La disntizione tra troie e sante è stato uno strumento potentissimo di sottomissione. Anzi, LO strumento di sottomissione. E non perché sia violenza manifesta, ma al contrario perché fa parte della normalità. Se dai della troia a una che si eccita a farsi guardare dal marito mentre succhia due cazzi contemporanemante e altri due uonini sono impegnati a riempirle in buchi rimanenti, chi penserebbe che sei violento? E' una troia, è ovvio, non c'è violenza manifesta, è strisciante. TH e HG forse sono più subdoli...ma non vedo differenza sostanziale. Appunto, perché "non ci sono poteri buoni"...


----------



## Eratò (9 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Rispondo un po' a tutti.
> Certo è normale chiudere un occhio di fronte alle scempiaggini degli amici. *Ma credo sia un'abitudine insana anche nella vita reale. Perché è da questo atteggiamento che nasce la tolleranza per svariate brutture del vivere in società. E' lì la radice della cultura che porta a ritenere comprensibile e giustificabile lo stupro.
> Gli uomini hanno su questo una percezione forse più precisa delle donne. Se in un gruppo di amici*, Tizio fa una battuta sessista, che umilia la donna, Caio pensa "guarda sto cavernicolo", ma non dice nulla, magari anzi fa un sorriso complice, anche se non condivide la battuta, perché è così che funziona nel gruppo. Tizio è un buzzurro e ci è simpatico così. Ma questo circolo di battute, sorrisetti, complicità più o meno sentite, crea l'humus perché poi se un giorno Sempronio viene scaricato da un troia e c'ha voglia di scopare, vede una zoccola in minigonna e pensa "guarda sta baldracca come si è vestita per farsi guardare il culo, ha proprio ragione Tizio, sono tutte puttane e vogliono solo essere scopate, ora me la scopo perché anche se fa finta di opporre resistenza in realtà gode come una maiala".
> 
> ...


È spesso in  questo contesto di "gruppo",in cui nessuno parla e si oppone a certe affermazioni considerate "scherzose" e banali in cui nascono gli stupri di gruppo però eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Rispondo un po' a tutti.
> Certo è normale chiudere un occhio di fronte alle scempiaggini degli amici. Ma credo sia un'abitudine insana anche nella vita reale. Perché è da questo atteggiamento che nasce la tolleranza per svariate brutture del vivere in società. E' lì la radice della cultura che porta a ritenere comprensibile e giustificabile lo stupro.
> Gli uomini hanno su questo una percezione forse più precisa delle donne. Se in un gruppo di amici, Tizio fa una battuta sessista, che umilia la donna, Caio pensa "guarda sto cavernicolo", ma non dice nulla, magari anzi fa un sorriso complice, anche se non condivide la battuta, perché è così che funziona nel gruppo. Tizio è un buzzurro e ci è simpatico così. Ma questo circolo di battute, sorrisetti, complicità più o meno sentite, crea l'humus perché poi se un giorno Sempronio viene scaricato da un troia e c'ha voglia di scopare, vede una zoccola in minigonna e pensa "guarda sta baldracca come si è vestita per farsi guardare il culo, ha proprio ragione Tizio, sono tutte puttane e vogliono solo essere scopate, ora me la scopo perché anche se fa finta di opporre resistenza in realtà gode come una maiala".
> 
> ...


Ti sfugge una cosa, Irre.
Mica tutti sono sportivi come te.
C'è gente che arriva qui con le budella in mano dopo aver visto tutto quello che aveva costruito andare in polvere, dopo aver scoperto che la persona che aveva a fianco da vent'anni non era la persona che credeva che fosse,
dopo aver scoperto... credimi, le peggio cose.
Quindi: se una di queste persone dice troia, porco, puttaniere o zoccola non mi fa impressione: da qualche parte quando avviene un'esplosione, qualcosina salta per aria.
E io non sono affatto una cha va a fare censura sulle parole, infatti e se capitano a me certi appellativi scrollo le spalle.
Anzi, per un fattore caratteriale mio certe cose le ritengo persino comiche.
Ma quello che non si può far passare è il disfattismo generalizzato.
Qui, quello che non si può far passare è il degradare di un particolare nell'anonimato del generale.
Qua la gente viene a raccontare la sua storia perchè in quel momento ha l'urgenza di capire che cacchio gli è successo, oppure perchè ha paura di averlo capito.
A volte la gente viene qui perchè non ha avuto il coraggio di raccontare altrove un'esperienza che non sa se e come possa essere compresa anche da altri.
Nessuno viene qui per essere catalogato con caratteristiche più o meno fantasiose per poter avere una sigla da scriversi sulla schiena.
Perchè in certi momenti la banalizzazione è la peggior violenza che si possa fare ad una persona.
Detto questo: io Adinur l'ho percepito in assoluta malafede neanche tanto per i contenuti, quanto per i modi.
L'esagerazione, l'insistenza nel ripetere sempre le stese stro.. ehm, a riproporre sempre quelle sigle e quegli slogan(non concetti, slogan) non mi sono sembrati la dimostrazione di una volontà di confronto, ma di disturbo.
E di gente che viene qua solo per rompere le balle, credimi, ce n'è.
La gente, come dice un amico mio, sono strani.


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> so che il suo comportamento è allucinante,
> Cosa ne pensate?
> Grazie in anticipo a tutto coloro che risponderanno!


Amico, è il tuo comportamento ad essere allucinante.


----------



## Eratò (9 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti sfugge una cosa, Irre.
> Mica tutti sono sportivi come te.
> C'è gente che arriva qui con le budella in mano dopo aver visto tutto quello che aveva costruito andare in polvere, dopo aver scoperto che la persona che aveva a fianco da vent'anni non era la persona che credeva che fosse,
> dopo aver scoperto... credimi, le peggio cose.
> ...


Quoto tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Rispondo un po' a tutti.
> Certo è normale chiudere un occhio di fronte alle scempiaggini degli amici. Ma credo sia un'abitudine insana anche nella vita reale. Perché è da questo atteggiamento che nasce la tolleranza per svariate brutture del vivere in società. E' lì la radice della cultura che porta a ritenere comprensibile e giustificabile lo stupro.
> Gli uomini hanno su questo una percezione forse più precisa delle donne. Se in un gruppo di amici, Tizio fa una battuta sessista, che umilia la donna, Caio pensa "guarda sto cavernicolo", ma non dice nulla, magari anzi fa un sorriso complice, anche se non condivide la battuta, perché è così che funziona nel gruppo. Tizio è un buzzurro e ci è simpatico così. Ma questo circolo di battute, sorrisetti, complicità più o meno sentite, crea l'humus perché poi se un giorno Sempronio viene scaricato da un troia e c'ha voglia di scopare, vede una zoccola in minigonna e pensa "guarda sta baldracca come si è vestita per farsi guardare il culo, ha proprio ragione Tizio, sono tutte puttane e vogliono solo essere scopate, ora me la scopo perché anche se fa finta di opporre resistenza in realtà gode come una maiala".
> 
> ...


Ma non capisci proprio un cazzo di niente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È spesso in  questo contesto di "gruppo",in cui nessuno parla e si oppone a certe affermazioni considerate "scherzose" e banali in cui nascono gli stupri di gruppo però eh?


sì, ma non necessariamente gli stupri di gruppo: in contesti apparentemente banali si producono le condizioni perché un uomo possa sentirsi giustificato a "forzare" la mano (non solo a violentare, ma anche solo a sentirsi in diritto di insistere), tanto da solo quanto accompagnato


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti sfugge una cosa, Irre.
> Mica tutti sono sportivi come te.
> C'è gente che arriva qui con le budella in mano dopo aver visto tutto quello che aveva costruito andare in polvere, dopo aver scoperto che la persona che aveva a fianco da vent'anni non era la persona che credeva che fosse,
> dopo aver scoperto... credimi, le peggio cose.
> ...


Capisco e in parte condivido. Io non volevo tanto difendere Adinur, quanto attirare l'attenzione sul fatto che anche una certa terminologia - troia porca frocio cornuto - ritenuta normale, per quanto possa derivare da uno stato particolare o voglia avere effetti comici, sia comunque sempre pericolosa...e secondo me in questo forum potrebbe essere sottoposta un po' di più al vaglio delle intelligenze, che di certo non mancano...



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non capisci proprio un cazzo di niente.


...con la sola eccezione forse di JB. 
Caro JB, qui ti conoscono e ti stimano e forse è grazie all'innegabile potere seduttivo dei tuoi modi rudi che ti sei guadagnato un certo rispetto. 
Io però non sono particolarmente attratto dal modello che rappresenti, al di là delle mie inclinazioni sessuali ritengo il maschio alpha un po' vomitevole. Il tutto è aggravato dal tuo uso costante e direi ossessivo del cazzo. Cazzi ovunque, come non ci fosse un domani ma anche come se non ci fossero altri termini, figure, metafore, sineddochi o vattelappesca. Bah. Sei straniero? A naso direi che dietro la tua mascolinità fatta di cazzi potrebbe celarsi una omossessualità che tu, vittima di retaggi culturali oggi inammissibili, non riesci tuttavia ad ammettere. 
Ma queste sono illazioni, buttate lì per il gusto di farlo.
Quello che mi interessa, e un po' mi incuriosisce, è che tu possa credere davvero che una frase del genere possa avere un senso. O forse sono io che non lo vedo. Anche solo per offendere c'è bisogno di articolare qualche parola che non indichi solo il povero membro riproduttivo maschile. 
Insomma: potresti argomentare un minimo? Bastano anche due righe, a volte, ma che vadano al di là del cazzo.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ipazia, ma io la penso proprio come te, sottoscrivo ogni cosa che hai detto. Il problema però è che la violenza di parole come troia e succhiacazzi non è tanto manifesta. Tra uomini, come dico qui sopra, è un linguaggio assolutamente normale e neutro. E forse sì, sta più a noi uomini incazzarci per questo linguaggio. Per una donna prendere con leggerezza certe accuse può essere anche emancipatorio. Ma noi uomini sappiamo bene quanta violenza, frustrazione e volontà di dominio c'è dietro. La disntizione tra troie e sante è stato uno strumento potentissimo di sottomissione. Anzi, LO strumento di sottomissione. E non perché sia violenza manifesta, ma al contrario perché fa parte della normalità. Se dai della troia a una che si eccita a farsi guardare dal marito mentre succhia due cazzi contemporanemante e altri due uonini sono impegnati a riempirle in buchi rimanenti, chi penserebbe che sei violento? E' una troia, è ovvio, non c'è violenza manifesta, è strisciante. TH e HG forse sono più subdoli...ma non vedo differenza sostanziale. Appunto, perché "non ci sono poteri buoni"...


Ciao

da me c'è un detto. In italiano suona come "c'è tanto dal ponte all'acqua come dall'acqua al ponte". Una vecchia amica mi aveva aggiunto "e quello che sta in mezzo è energia."

In quelle parole è evidente tutto il retaggio. Degli uomini e anche delle donne. 
E credo che non ci sia molta differenza fra uomini e donne nella percezione di quelle parole. 

E per entrambi è una forma di violenza, ma è manifesta. E' lì. Non è nascosta. Non striscia. 
Personalmente non vedo mai la neutralità nel loro uso. Sia fra gli uomini che fra le donne. 
E' evidente, a me almeno, la posizione di chi pronuncia. 
Ed è una posizione scoperta. Evidente. 

Che dice di chi dice. 

E in questi termini appartiene al conoscere. 

Mi infastidiscono relativamente. E non perchè io sia emancipata, non credo di esserlo a dire il vero. 
Ma perchè posso vedere. Non c'è nulla di nascosto. 
E fra l'altro mi danno dei permessi di indelicatezza comunicativa. Che gradisco.  

E' il non detto nel detto mi spaventa. E mi fa reagire. Anche duramente. 
Nel non detto c'è il nascondersi dietro le parole. C'è uno spazio di ambiguità che mi fa scattare immediatamente. 
Io quello spazio di ambiguità lo sento minaccioso.

Affrontare quelle parole, nei loro significati, innanzitutto in quelli noi dentro di noi, è utile. Perchè potrebbe permettere di sdoganarsi da condizionamenti profondi che impediscono a volte di dirsi la verità su stessi e sul proprio desiderare. 

Affrontare quelle parole, che al di là dell'emancipazione arrivano comunque come uno schiaffo, è la possibilità di schiarirsi lo sguardo e ridefinirsi. E definire l'altro. Se lo si vuole fare. 

La questione della violenza, io credo la principale, è che è negata. Ignorata. Nascosta. 
Ogni volta che io la vedo apparire chiaramente, a dirla tutta, tiro un sospiro di sollievo. 

Esporla è nominarla. E nominarla la rende evidente. 
E allora posso averci a che fare. 
Posso discuterla. O reagire. Altrettanto violentemente, o di più, se serve. 

Quella divisione in madonne e puttane...vabbè, condiziona entrambi i generi secondo me. 

Che se è stato strumento di sottomissione da parte degli uomini, è stato vero anche il contrario. 
E cioè che lo stesso strumento che gli uomini usavano per sottomettere le donne, sottometteva loro stessi a se stessi, perchè li metteva in condizione di porsi di fronte alle donne con tutti i limiti che tale distinzione mette.

Non credo sia stato casuale il fatto che la liberazione delle donne di se stesse sia partita proprio dallo spazio intermedio che esiste fra quei due termini assoluti.

(uso il passato. Ma non credo che questa distinzione appartenga al passato. Men che meno remoto).

Considerare le donne in questi termini, lega un uomo. 
Nella sua possibilità di esplorare se stesso in relazione innanzitutto a se stesso e poi in relazione ad una donna. 
E lega le donne, nello stesso modo.

E li lega perchè non permette di confrontarsi reciprocamente prima di tutto come individui, maschio e uomo, con un altro individuo, femmina e donna.
E da qui in tutti i piani discendenti da questa limitazione. 

Quelle definizioni ingabbiano in modi diversi, sia gli uomini sia le donne. 
E trovo sia un peccato. 
Che uomini e donne, all'interno di una comunicazione chiara e trasparente, io credo possano imparare veramente tanto, sia ognuno su se stesso attraverso l'altro sia vicendevolmente l'uno sull'altro.

Non capisco perchè gli uomini stuprino e violentino. 
Ragionavo col mio psyco su due parole. 
Potenza e violenza. 
E di come siano legate e intrecciate. Archetipicamente parlando. E in tutti i piani che ne conseguono. 

Che stuprare e violentare io credo sia una forma di affermazione di sè. 
Della propria potenza. Del proprio esistere attraverso l'annullamento della volontà dell'altro. 

In parole come troia, succhiacazzi etc. io talvolta leggo disprezzo (e non per la donna in sè, quanto per la relazione con la donna a dirla tutta). E non è nel disprezzo che trovo violenza. Per quanto il disprezzo possa essere violento. 

Credo invece che il disprezzo sia conseguenza del percepirsi poco potenti, e la violenza diventi agito aggressivo attraverso cui si tenta di rimettere in equilibrio il sistema. 
Che paradossalmente anche violenza è una forma del comunicare. 

Ma sono riflessioni un po' così a dire il vero...

La cosa su cui sto più riflettendo è perchè sia così necessario trovare tutti i modi possibili per non esprimere violenza. 
Quando è evidente, a me almeno, che più la si reprime più fa danni. Dentro e fuori le persone. 

Ed è questo il motivo per cui credo sia importante trovare vie per farla emergere. Per poterla guardare. Per non respirarla senza sapere che la si sta respirando.


----------



## Irrisoluto (12 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da me c'è un detto. In italiano suona come "c'è tanto dal ponte all'acqua come dall'acqua al ponte". Una vecchia amica mi aveva aggiunto "e quello che sta in mezzo è energia."
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te sulla contiguità semantica tra violenza e potenza - in tedesco c'è addirittura una coincidenza lessicale, poiché un solo termine (Gewalt) esprime i due concetti. Infatti, non ho nulla contro la violenza e la sua espressione, persino quando si tratta di volontà di dominio per mezzo della forza. Ma solo per una ragione: perché quando diventa manifesta le si può opporre resistenza. E per questo quando è strisciante, è ancora più necessario portarla a galla.
Insisto però su un punto: 
un conto è dire a una donna "sei una zoccola" - è successo anche a me, e lì c'è violenza manifesta alla quale lei può opporsi ad armi pari (e neanche è sempre vero, perché quello schema troia/santa funziona nella donna stessa, che spesso non riesce ad opporre proprio nulla alle ingiurie perché lei stessa si sente una troia). 
Altro è quel sostrato culturale che ti porta a catalogare le donne in base all'uso che fanno del loro corpo. Che ti porta a pensare che una donna che ha goduto con tanti debba godere anche di te - come se esistessero donne per natura propense al godimento per oggetti indifferenziati. Oppure che se una donna si veste in abiti succinti è perché vuole attirare qualunque uomo le si proponga. E che comunque anche se non volesse se la merita l'umiliazione di essere violentata. 
Solo disprezzo? A livello indiviudale sì, può darsi. Ma a livello sociale diventa violenza organizzata sotto forma di legge naturale. Un esempio per tutti: che una donna sia naturalmente destinata ad essere madre, e soprattutto ad esserlo in un certo modo - diversamente cioè da come gli uomini sono padri -, è ancora oggi la legge culturale dominante. Almeno mi pare, poi magari non sono abbastanza aggiornato.

Anche gli uomini sono vittime di questi schemi, sono d'accordo anche su questo. Anzi, credo che bisognerebbe fare uno sforzo per dirigere la riflessione sulle problematiche di genere nel senso di una liberazione congiunta di uomini, donne e tutte le nuove soggettività sessuali. 

Tutto questo per dire: la violenza va portata a galla quand'è nascosta; e quando è manifesta va affrontata e non repressa. Ma affrontarla significa anche superare le condizioni che hanno portato ad esercitarla: la volontà di dominio o di rivalsa da parte degli uomini, da un lato, la degradazione del corpo delle donne a macchina riproduttiva, dall'altro. L'origine di queste due condizioni complementari è chiaramente la riduzione della sessualità a strumento di controllo e di dominio. Per riappropriarsi della sessualità come terreno di godimento e realizzazione, può essere utile stanare la violenza nascosta, ma anche combattere gli schemi manifesti...Nel mio piccolo cerco - peraltro senza riuscirci - di combattere certe dicotomie. Forse la mia storia testimonia anche un po' questo...allo stesso tempo un tentativo giusto e un misero fallimento. Ognuno fa quel che può. Io scelgo di darmi un metaforico calcio nei coglioni ogni volta che mi sorprendo a pensare "ma tu guarda che zoccola".


----------



## ziosapo (3 Maggio 2015)

*Chiange e Fotte...*

Questa tipa “chiagne e fotte” nel vero senso della parola. Passami la battuta…  
La tua storia mi ha colpito particolarmente, da brividi. Non tanto per il tradimento, figuriamoci, tanto per la pretesa della tua ragazza: mi tradisci, ti sgamo e tu neghi, ti metto alle strette e confessi , ma non vuoi rinunciare al tuo amante. Ovviamente voglio lasciarti, ma tu piangi e “minacci” il suicidio.

Vorrei sapere, cosa deve fare in più per farsi odiare da te, ammazzare un tuo parente?

Amico mio, fuggi via prima possibile. E' evidente che per "la tua ragazza", la vita degli altri  non conta niente, esiste solo lei. Una che ragiona in questo modo è capace di tutto. Fintanto che si tratta di corna, si può soffrire, ma il danno è limitato, ma questa è capace di metterti veramente nei casini.

Fuggi, scappa senza lasciare traccia.


----------

